#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-03-31
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 269 building (started: 20140331 03:05) ===
<Mirv> that's a longer than usual image build I think
<Mirv> imgbot: stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 269 DONE (finished: 20140331 04:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/269.changes ===
<Mirv> I guess there's a good chance for two-in-a-row 100% pass, 0 crashes image results, nice!
<didrocks> Mirv: we are still at 50% of tests, let's cross fingers :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm a little bit suspicious of the 0 crashers though
<didrocks> in any flavor, nothing…
<didrocks> psivaa: good morning, and welcome back! FYI ^ (probably something to look at, it's not that I don't trust how good our quality is, but still… that's weird :p)
<psivaa> didrocks: good morning. thx :). ack, will take a look at it in a bit
<didrocks> thanks psivaa :)
<psivaa> yw :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, too good to be true :) 267 did see a lot of changes, though, but let's see what psivaa will find out
<Mirv> there were lxc, telephony-service updates
<didrocks> ouai, but I see no reason why system-service would be fixed for instance
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<imgbot> I have no idea what PRIVMSG means
<ogra_> bah
<didrocks> ogra_: stop harassing the bot! :)
<ogra_> it worked yesterday :(
<Mirv> imgbot: stunt stunt
<Mirv> double stunt doesn't work
<didrocks> ogra_: making a bot working on Sunday?
<didrocks> see, then, it's going on strike!
<ogra_> imgbot, stop
<imgbot> AAAAARRRGH !!! (dying)
<ogra_> at lest that works :P
 * didrocks files a report to the police
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<imgbot> I have no idea what PRIVMSG means
<ogra_> imgbot,  status 269
<ogra_> bah, silly ... i typoed the command :P
<ogra_> hmm, except that it doesnt seem to work
<ogra_> imgbot,  status 269
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<imgbot> I have no idea what PRIVMSG means
<didrocks> ogra_: time to rewrite it in go! it doesn't like your extra spaces
<ogra_> I have no idea what PRIVMSG means
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<circ-user-00Z4s> imgbot, status 269 mako
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<seb128> ogra_, that bot doesn't want to talk to you
<psivaa> didrocks: so, it does look like there were no crashes in the last two images and even in the current one, there hasn't been any yet
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<imgbot> Image 269 for mako has not finished the tests, status is: Running
<didrocks> psivaa: waow, that's seem like a dream, are we sure, of the results, on all devices? can we have something preventing to write to /var/crash?
<ogra_> now that was a silly typo :P
<ogra_> imgbot, status 268
<imgbot> Image 268 test results on mako - Total: 667 Pass: 667 Crashes: 0 Rate: 100%
<ogra_> imgbot, status 268 flo
<didrocks> ogra_: but you have tests for it, right? :p
<imgbot> Image 268 test results on flo - Total: 667 Pass: 660 Crashes: 0 Rate: 98.7%
<ogra_> didrocks, indeed, there is "set -e" at top of the two shellscripts the bot consiste of :P
<didrocks> ogra_: rohhh :p
<ogra_> anyway, you gan get the current image test status now
<ogra_> next i'll make it announce when the tests start and finis
<ogra_> h
<seb128> imgbot, status bug 1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<seb128> imgbot, status 270 makop
<imgbot> I have no idea what makop means
<seb128> imgbot, status 270 mako
 * seb128 stops annoying the bot (and the channel)
<imgbot> Image 270 for mako has not started testing yet
<ogra_> seb128, no bugs, it only knows touch images
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> not only
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> see :)
<seb128> imgbot, get a cookie
<psivaa> didrocks: writing to /var/crash does not seem to be an issue, i am able to write there as phablet as well as root
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> psivaa: coming to the meeting?
<ogra_> imgbot, status 268
<imgbot> Image 268 test results on mako - Total: 667 Pass: 667 Crashes: 0 Rate: 100%
<psivaa> didrocks: i am in a ho.. must be a wrong one
<didrocks> psivaa: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^^ can you check why there are no crashers at all ?
<didrocks> ogra_: can you read the backlog? :p
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> didrocks, cron runs 1h earlier now
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, silo for 59 pls?
<didrocks> mhr3: can you ping the whole EU team please? We try to avoid names :)
<didrocks> mhr3: however, running it for you this time :p
<davmor2> popey: I think it might be related to this but I can't find it currently let me dig a little more https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1279481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1279481 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "scope uses app title to uniquify list of installed applications" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> popey: so, let's do this slowly, I'm not sure about the process.. there's http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.941_armhf.click available
<popey> davmor2: thats been critical for 2 weeks ☹
<popey> Mirv: looks good
<davmor2> popey: indeed
<Mirv> popey: so has it been tested so is the next step upload or are there other steps?
<popey> Mirv: so you have the credentials to login and update the gallery app by pressing "new version" at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/
<popey> Mirv: i would not assume it had been tested
<popey> "someone" should run the AP tests for that click on a device
<Mirv> popey: no, I've credentials to the 'click-toolbelt' tool used by sergio
<popey> ah, i know nothing about that
<Mirv> popey: how could I convince "someone" to run the AP tests? :D
<popey> I'll do it.
<Mirv> that was easy!
<Mirv> thanks
<popey> np
<Mirv> the notes I have use CLICK_UPDOWN_UPLOAD_URL=https://upload.apps.ubuntu.com/ env variable when calling the upload tool
<popey> Mirv: ok, will get back to you if it passes.
<didrocks> popey: and won't say anything if it doesn't pass? :)
<popey> typically what's happened before is sergio or balloons have uploaded to the store, I download and then test and find it's broken
<popey> exactly
<popey> and then bounce it back
<popey> i'd rather we test on device before upload to save you waiting for me to test, and me bouncing it back and waiting for reply
<mhr3> didrocks, right, will randomize my order, atm it's sil and then you :)
<didrocks> mhr3: just ping the 3 of us
<didrocks> mhr3: sil is sick today
<Mirv> mhr3: o/
<popey> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7183950/ I can't setup the test environment on the phone ☹
<popey> some JSON error
<Mirv> eh.. I did run phablet-click-test-setup without parameters successfully in the morning
<Mirv> oh, ubuntuuitoolkit..
<Mirv> oh, actually that too worked, I often have removed that and unity8 from /usr/bin/phablet-click-test-setup manually
<Mirv> since they don't work if one is testing a landing PPA with updated unity8/uitk
<Mirv> but I hadn't edited the file after last update
<popey> Mirv: do i need to wait for you to do something?
<ogra_> imgbot, status 269
<imgbot> Image 269 test results on mako - Total: 667 Pass: 667 Crashes: 0 Rate: 100%
<Mirv> popey: for phablet-click-test-setup to work? no. I'm just suggesting that if there is a temporary problem with downloading ubuntuuitoolkit tests to the device, comment out the two lines 65-66 in phablet-click-test-setup (and add ')') to workaround the problem
<ogra_> another 100% one :)
<popey> Mirv: it still barfs.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184021/
<Mirv> popey: well remove the unity8 too, but still weird
<popey> ok
<Mirv> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184049/
<popey> kk
<popey> Mirv: still fails for me
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184055/
<Mirv> popey: something is borken on your side probably then :(
<popey> bah
<popey> image 269, what you running?
<popey> on mako
<Mirv> #269 here too
<Mirv> and mako
<popey> RW or RO?
<Mirv> right, RW
<popey> mine is RO
<Mirv> that JSON sounds like happening on host though
 * popey dist-upgrades
<t1mp> Mirv: phablet-click-test-setup worked for me on Thursday/Friday even with a PPA with updated uitk
<t1mp> not anymore :(
<popey> right, I'm stuck then, I can't test anything now ☹
<popey> right, found it..
<popey> adb shell click list --user=phablet --manifest
<popey> that is executed
<mhr3> Mirv, can you pls publish 004 ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184114/
<popey> so i need to remove an app..
<ogra_> popey, ugh
<ogra_> "my_cgroup" sounds realted to the new cgroup manager ?
<Mirv> t1mp: ok I believe it has never worked for me, since as you see from the error log it tries to download the version of UITK that is in the PPA, and that shouldn't work since it tries to get it from archives. if you do the setup _before_ adding the UITK PPA (or refreshing apt info), then it works
<Mirv> mhr3: sure
<t1mp> that's weird, I'm quite sure I did it after
<davmor2> Morning all
<t1mp> mirv: and zoltan's scripts for testing everything has it after
<popey> ogra_: no idea, but sounds plausible.
<ogra_> i wonder what click does with cgroups though
<ogra_> cjohnston, is there any direct involvement ^^  or is that just transient ?
<ogra_> (see popey's last paste)
<ogra_> (or probably just a confusingly named variable ?)
<t1mp> Mirv: it is confusing. the script does get stuff from the archive so I don't know how it worked for me before
<popey> bug 1300130
<ubot5> bug 1300130 in click (Ubuntu) "UnboundLocalError: local variable 'my_cgroup' referenced before assignment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300130
<Mirv> didrocks: I'd need a packaging ack for thumbnailer that adds new dependencies which all seem to be correctly in main: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_thumbnailer_1.1+14.04.20140331-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> also the QML plugin packaging looks good
<Mirv> t1mp: that is confusing. if you do apt-add-repository + apt-get update on device, it simply shouldn't work. hmm, the only thing I can think of that it uses host also, and I tend to not have the new UITK installed on host while you probably have?
<Mirv> oh, no, that doesn't make sense
<Mirv> well, I'm not really expert in click test setup other than workarounding the problems I've hit
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<t1mp> Mirv: so to test click packages with a new UITK, I should purge the PPA (or flash a new image), then run phablet-click-test-setup, and then add the PPA?
<Mirv> thanks didier
<Mirv> t1mp: no, no, or that's not what I do. what I do is edit the click-test-setup to not download the UITK or unity8 since you don't need to have those downloaded for running click tests.
<Mirv> btw I filed a bug #phablet-tools in February
<Mirv> bug #1280279 even
<ubot5> bug 1280279 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-click-test-setup tries to download unity8 and ui-toolkit from main archives, failing when those are being tested" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280279
<Mirv> mhr3: thumbnailer published, after checking the packaging changes
<mhr3> Mirv, ty
<mhr3> Mirv, what does it mean that it's in unapproved?
<cjwatson> trusty is frozen - all uploads require manual release team approval
<cjwatson> as it happens I'm already looking at it
<cjwatson> this is an awful changelog.  what do I have to do to make it less bad in future?
<cjwatson> "New minor release", no more details
<cjwatson> that's reviewer-hostile
<didrocks> cjwatson: you will notice it's similar to lxc "New upstream bugfix release." btw. But yeah, agreed on the changelog
<didrocks> (even if lxc then details the packaging changes)
<cjwatson> projects that have a real separate upstream existence generally have the upstream changes available somewhere
<cjwatson> even if I have to go look them up separately
<didrocks> true
<cjwatson> https://linuxcontainers.org/news/
<Mirv> mhr3: ^
<didrocks> right should be at least on the NEWS file IMHO though for easier reviewer
<cjwatson> yep, it doesn't have to be in debian/changelog but it should be described somewhere
<Mirv> the changelog issue seems quite recurrent in our upstream projects
<didrocks> especially for those having a separate release branch…
<cjwatson> anyway, having paged through the diff, accepted
<didrocks> Mirv: did you succeed in publishing the gallery app in store?
<cjwatson> ogra_: if you want my attention you need to spell my nick right
<ogra_> cjwatson, lol, sorry
<cjwatson> ogra_: click doesn't do anything with cgroups
<ogra_> yeah, would have surprised me
<cjwatson> well, it's clear in the traceback, that's from apport
<Mirv> didrocks: we don't have test results yet of it, so pending that
<didrocks> Mirv: ok
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> i've got silo 001 tested, now ready for publishing
<dbarth> (and being recycled)
<dbarth> also i have a bug fix on line 60 for when a silo is available
<dbarth> Mirv or didrocks ^^ (as I don't see sil2100 today)
<cjwatson> popey: just remove the app with the broken manifest for now and get the author to fix it; I'll fix click list to just log such things on stderr rather than crashing
<t1mp> Mirv: ok, thanks. I'll remove the uitk lines from the script then
<popey> cjwatson: ok
<Laney> Mirv: sooooo I want to do this qtdeclarative upload, how do I go about getting "all AP tests" run or whatever you said needed to happen?
<Mirv> Laney: for me it's currently like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7184268/ - in RW mode, after updating to the PPA with updated qtdeclarative. the four commands at the top need to be executed separately (first two on device, last two from host)
<Mirv> then I run ./run_all.sh &> results/mybestestqtdeclarative.txt
<Laney> ok
<Mirv> and then I wonder about whatever flakiness there is and rerun individual test suites until certain enough there are no regressions
<Laney> I made a request in line 61 for it
<Mirv> dbarth: just a second
<davmor2> ogra_: you know when you type cj<tab> you get cjohnston not cjwatson right as I play catch up on the irc backlog ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: landing-007
<Mirv> Laney: landing-008
<Laney> ta
<ogra_> davmor2, wrong ... xchat has a patch that makes it pick the last cj<tab> i have talked to ... i just hadnt talked to one of them since my xchat was restarted on sat.
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<dbarth> Mirv: cool
<Mirv> dbarth: and 001 just published
<dbarth> ah, was just going to ask ;)
<dbarth> perfect, thanks!
<Mirv> no problem
<popey> Mirv: gallery passed! Feel free to push to store at your leisure and I'll get it approved
<Mirv> popey: cool! let's see what explodes.
<Mirv> stuff is happening
<Mirv> popey: ok, it ended with "Application uploaded successfully." and "https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/"
<Mirv> popey: can you check how it looks like? I don't have access to the myapps page.
<popey> Mirv: yes, i see it submitted
<popey> approved Mirv
<Mirv> \o/ I'm approved
<davmor2> popey: did gallery remove videos though?
<popey> davmor2: not part of my test
<davmor2> popey: no indeed but the whole reason of the update was to fix that right?
<popey> davmor2: I didnt look at the diff
<didrocks> thanks Mirv, popey!
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: ev: raised bug #1300156 for the crashes not being reported
<ubot5> bug 1300156 in Apport "Unhandled exception in apport/report.py in touch images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300156
<didrocks> psivaa: see #ubuntu-touch where I pinged you :)
<didrocks> psivaa: all fixed and an upload is in unapproved
<psivaa> didrocks: ohh, i dont see the ping. but glad that got fixed.
<didrocks> I duped you bug to bug #1296026
<ubot5> bug 1296026 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport crashes at reading cgroup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296026
<mhr3> Mirv, yes, silo pls :)
<Mirv> mhr3: ;)
<Mirv> mhr3: landing-004. I assumed you wouldn't have put it to Ready Yes if it wouldn't be ;)
<mhr3> Mirv, thanks
<mandel> ogra_, do you know any packaging expert I can get some help from?
<ev> thank psivaa
* josepht_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht_ | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> ok, going for some exercise
<didrocks> ogra_: do you mind kicking an image once apport is in the release pocket? (not yet)
<ogra_> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thx!
<ogra_> you just want the crashes back :(
<mhr3> Mirv, 004 rdy to publish
<Mirv> mhr3: looks good, needs packaging ack, maybe ogra? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/41/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.4.0+14.04.20140331-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> also, EODish, usually filled by sil2100 until robru/cypher_mox are about
<Mirv> for once someone is getting rid of dependencies instead of adding them :)
<ogra_> Mirv, i assume that has been built already ?
<ogra_> (i.e. the makefile changes have been tested)
<Mirv> ogra_: yep, it's in the landing PPA where mhr3_ has tested if from
<ogra_> Mirv, then ack
<Mirv> thank you
<davmor2> didrocks: have we not hit traincon0 again now?
<popey> balloons: mirv pushed gallery 941 to the store and I approved it
<popey> fyi
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 270 building (started: 20140331 13:20) ===
<balloons> popey, cool.. nice to have Mirv pushing his own stuff :-)
<popey> heh
<davmor2> didrocks: 269 has mostly worked for me, apps are opening more slowly might need popey to confirm that running side by side with promoted, I've had one crash this morning but that might of been before I updated, the system still feels a little flaky though can't put my finger on why though
<popey> balloons: any news on music app? I can't run ap tests on it because of the UnicodeDecodeError ?
<popey> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 33484: ordinal not in range(128)
<popey> that
<davmor2> popey: have you seen that some of the apps are showing odd characters in the descriptions I'm assuming that is down to unicode too
<popey> davmor2: such as?
<popey> bug 1300230
<ubot5> bug 1300230 in Ubuntu Music App "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 33484: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300230
<davmor2> popey: black diamond ? where german/chinese characters should be
<popey> balloons: ^
<popey> davmor2: no, i mean which app?
<balloons> popey, well where we stand is it affects you, and seems to be a locale thing
<davmor2> popey: have a look at Tradera for one
<balloons> popey, Sergio gave the most helpful response. It's odd we are just now seeing this
<davmor2> popey: look like a chinese app next to lastpass
<balloons> davmor2, sounds like unicode issues as you say.. maybe that will get more traction :-)
<popey> looks fine here davmor2
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-31-142807.png
<balloons> popey, let's try setting your locale to utf8 and have you run them
<davmor2> popey: Rad.io the what's is what?s
<davmor2> popey: no in the description of the app not running it
<balloons> fginther, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CI/MpTouchDeviceTesting coming to core apps?
<popey> ooh
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-31-142912.png
<popey> yup
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> didrocks: ^ found  abug
<balloons> davmor2 stikes again!
<davmor2> I blame ogra_ for it of course he is free to pass on the blame though :)
<popey> looks fine on the last stable image #250
<fginther> balloons, not right away, there are some pieces missing from the core apps jenkins to do the full thing. I do want to ask you about doing an automatic test after building the core apps clicks on s-jenkins
<davmor2> popey: thanks for that so it's been introduced recently then
<fginther> balloons, I think the next step forward for the core apps is to automate that test after build
<balloons> fginther, so you want to run tests on every click that you build on s-jenkins?
<fginther> balloons, yes, that was the basic idea.
<balloons> sounds like a nice first step.. do you need anything to be able to do that?
<popey> balloons: i dont understand why the AP tests for gallery work fine but music dont
<popey> on the same device
<balloons> popey, let me blow your mind a bit more.. I don't believe anything has changed testwise since last time (and it works for me, heh)
<popey> bah
<balloons> popey, I'll wager the old click will fail the same as the new one
<balloons> you need the old click package?
<popey> no i have an archive
<popey> but I want to test this click not the old one
<popey> am trying on my stable phone
<balloons> mmmm.. there you go..
<popey> what?
<balloons> yes, I just want to see if you can narrow done anything
<balloons> I would test the new click on stable and see what happens
<popey> kk
<popey> doing now
<davmor2> popey: confirmation please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300236
<popey> well, prepping
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300236 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click Scope is shopping ? instead of characters" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> but truly, I'm curious if the old click gives you the same issue
<davmor2> popey: I added your image there too
<popey> davmor2: done
<popey> balloons: k, will test that too
<davmor2> didrocks: one bug of the day https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300236 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click Scope is showing ? instead of characters" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> popey: you don't have to long press when the app is in available only when the app is in installed and my steps were for in available :P  :D
<fginther> balloons, regarding the testing - I would like to coordinate these changes so that no-one is surprised. Should I just work with you?
<popey> meh
<fginther> doanac, I'm curious, why do you need to run system settle before unlocking the device? wouldn't it be just as effective after?
<popey> balloons: yeah, fails on 250 image too
<doanac> fginther: if it took too long to settle the screen would lock again wouldn't it?
<fginther> doanac, that wasn't my understanding.  I thought this unlock method was permanent until unity8 is restarted. Should check with mterry to know for sure
<fginther> doing so now
<doanac> fginther: that would solve my complaint then
<popey> balloons: fails on #250 with music app 389 too.
<popey> so is this an autopilot fail?
<didrocks> doanac: did you ping upstream about? Do you know starting what image this is a regression for?
<doanac> didrocks: must not be in my back scroll. what regression are you curious about?
<didrocks> doanac: sorry, too many d here :p
<didrocks> davmor2: ^
<didrocks> (we should kill them all) ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah starting at di :P  I'm just chatting about it on touch  popey says it isn't effecting 250 so it is a recent change I'm guessing
<popey>  /nick dopey
<didrocks> popey: \o/
<didrocks> davmor2: you are going to bisect?
<didrocks> davmor2: starts maybe with images which contains unity8 only
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah I'll start that in a bit I have a juggling act on at the minute
<fginther> doanac, I was wrong, the screen can lock back without the powerd commands executed
<popey> davmor2: do you know if we have a bug for the fact that when you go back from preview, the apps lens goes back to the top?
<doanac> fginther: actually - that's another thing. i think our scritps grab power locks after we reboot and before we unlock the screen
<davmor2> popey: not that I'm aware of
<doanac> so there are a couple of things we need to hook into this logic
<popey> k, I'll file
<davmor2> sorry popey  I meant dopey for that obviously ;)
<popey> heh
<fginther> doanac, yep, reboots kinda suck
<davmor2> didrocks: so it looks like it might be the new apps scope in which case it will of been in play from when that landed by the sound of it
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 270 DONE (finished: 20140331 14:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/270.changes ===
<didrocks> davmor2: do you have an exact unity8 version for Saviq?
<davmor2> didrocks: no not yet I was talking to alecu on a u1 channel to see who would be the best person to talk to, apparently it may of been introduce when the click scope dropped the vala backend for the c++ one he is currently looking at that by the sound of it
<didrocks> davmor2: ok ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, didrocks, dobey is looking into it
<Saviq> it's most probably the click scope
<mhr3> Mirv, still here?
<davmor2> Saviq: indeed I searched on music for "de" and the first search found in grooveshark is looking correctly unicoded
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<mhr3> Mirv, silo for line #10 and #26 pls? (cc: didrocks)
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe try cyphermox  at this time as well :)
<didrocks> he should be around
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> haha :D
<mhr3> didrocks, see you keep changing who should i ping all the time, how am i supposed to read your mind? :P
<didrocks> mhr3: Mirv finished ~1h ago from now
<didrocks> so US timezone :)
<cyphermox> mhr3: topic.
<didrocks> knowing that robru is here quite later (west coast)
<mhr3> cyphermox, silo for #10 and #26 pls
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> didrocks: shouldn't the spreadsheet update with the silo number once I assigned it? :)
<cyphermox> mhr3: landing-001 for line #10, in case it takes a while to update the spreadsheet
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, you have to wait for 3 minutes at most (so average 1.5 min)
<cyphermox> I'm looking at line #26 now
<didrocks> as there is a double rsync
<mhr3> cyphermox, k, ty
<ogra_> imgbot, status 270
<imgbot> Image 270 for mako has not started testing yet
<ogra_> slacker ...
<davmor2> ogra_: why haven't you tested it and given imgbot the right info then? ;)
<Saviq> fginther, hey, I was thinking... we're starting to look into converting our qmluitests to an autopkgtest, was it considered to run those as part of ci jobs? or are we going for airline ci directly (will we still have single-branch auto-run ci when we get to airline at all?)
<fginther> Saviq, will get back to you shortly (in a meeting)
<Saviq> fginther, sure
<rsalveti> didrocks: can you help us reconfiguring silo-15?
<rsalveti> we added a new MR to the list
<rsalveti> (powerd)
<rsalveti> it seems I can't reconfigure it
<didrocks> rsalveti: a new components that wasn't in the initiale list?
<didrocks> component*
<rsalveti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> rsalveti: IIRC, you had extra power though to run the other job
<ogra_> imgbot, status 270
<imgbot> Image 270 for mako has not finished the tests, status is: Running
<rsalveti> didrocks: that's what I was trying to understand :-)
<rsalveti> didrocks: which job?
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> rsalveti: let me first try, then, I'll tell you if nothing is broken :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: I only have the 'debug mode' option
<rsalveti> at http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-0-reconfigure/build at least
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, you are on the wrong job for reconfiguring if you add new components :)
<rsalveti> got it
<didrocks> (options depending on creds isn't available on jenkins :/)
<rsalveti> do I need to use the main job?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I did that
<didrocks> then, checked "ignore conflicting…"
<didrocks> (for that one)
<didrocks> and click "proceed"
<rsalveti> didrocks: hm, don't have permission to build it
<didrocks> oh? I thought you had all super power
<rsalveti> me too
<didrocks> let me check you are in the right teams
<didrocks> (done)
<didrocks> rsalveti: added you to ~ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> rsalveti: so, for that job, you need first to select the right line
<balloons> fginther, you can work with me, but I will be out for a week. What's the timeline you had in mind?
<didrocks> and then, popup the dialogbox
<didrocks> (select the right line == have the cursor on the line you want to configure)
<didrocks> rsalveti: done for this one
<rsalveti> didrocks: great, can build it now, awesome
<didrocks> rsalveti: yw!
<rsalveti> didrocks: thanks
<rsalveti> Saviq: should be done
<fginther> balloons, I'd like to have it in place by the end of the week
<balloons> fginther, sounds like someone else should have a go. I'm here tomorrow then gone. Volunteers?
<fginther> balloons, who will be pushing app updates while you are out?
<fginther> Saviq, I'm back. +1 on going to autopkgtest. that will plug right into the ci-airline as dep8 tests are a primary function.
<fginther> Saviq, I do not expect to have single branch ci working first thing. We are focusing on replacing the current ci-train functionality in the first phase
<balloons> fginther, mirv is the man on this one ;-)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ogra_: balloons: coming?
<ogra_> trying to
<ogra_> my sound doesnt work at all
 * ogra_ only gets choppy stuff
<ogra_> didrocks, sorry, trying to upgrade my hangouts plugin
<ogra_> please ping me if there is anything urgent
<didrocks> plars: coming?
<plars> didrocks: oh, time change
<plars> ber
<plars> err
<plars> brt
<ogra_> *SH*T*
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> so not even a new FF and HO plugin help
 * ogra_ curses
<Saviq> fginther, okies
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300304
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300304 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope loses context when you go back from preview" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1300309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300309 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Links in twitter webapp are not clickable" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> didrocks, lets do it on IRC
<balloons> didrocks, might be easier to finish in irc?
<t1mp> hello
<ogra_> didrocks, didnt get any better
<davmor2> didrocks: seriously give up on the hangout you keep getting taken over by didroid!!!!
<ogra_> didrocks, so i was talking about bug 1290771
<ubot5> bug 1290771 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "cupstream2distro should FTBFS if packages have an empty changelog" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290771
<popey> davmor2: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1300312
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300312 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "twitter webapp header doesn't stick" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> didrocks, so probably foundations can help
<didrocks> yeah, giving up on the hangout
<ogra_> since they are the ones complaining the most about it
<cjwatson> eh, it's not exactly a top priority for us
<cjwatson> just notifying you
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-31-172649.png
<popey>  is that the greying issue you see?
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, infinity made some fuss about it on the weekend and slangasek seemsed unhappy too
<ogra_> *seemed
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<cjwatson> ogra_: sure, anyone who reviews uploads will notice it, but that's in our (essentially community) release team capacity
<cjwatson> it's not a foundations priority
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> we're just pointing it out :)
<t1mp> can someone update a landing proposal in CI rain for me?
<ogra_> well, adam pointed it out with a megaphone and waving red flags in both hands ... but yeah :)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<t1mp> on the spreadsheet, line 31 (UITK proposal) I'd like to remove the last MR (fix-swipe-delete-002)
<Laney> "please stop doing this" doesn't have to be the same as "let me help you fix this" ...
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so in summary…
<didrocks> (while I'm connected)
<ogra_> Laney, nope, but when i carried it forward to didier (who owns the code) he said he has no time to work on it ... which was why i suggested to ask the people that are concerned about it if they have spare cycles
<didrocks> ogra_: tell people to give a correct algorithm to detect that case
<didrocks> and I can integrate it
<didrocks> knowing that:
<ogra_> didrocks, right, now you missed a bunch of conversation  ....
<didrocks> you can have other commits that was done before
<didrocks> and so generate a changelog content
<seb128> didrocks, well, an entry with no chars out of space ones and "*" should be easy enough to detect
<cjwatson> ogra_: right, sorry and all but I know at least I don't have time to help fix the changelog generator - if nobody has cycles then I guess it'll remain unfixed
<didrocks> seb128: you can have other commits before
<seb128> didrocks, it's not a perfect solution, but seems the only buggy case we had were ending up with "* " as changelog entry
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, fine with me, adams unhappyness simply made me try to get the concern forward
<didrocks> so this commit will have no entry
<seb128> didrocks, sure, but that still makes the entry with "* " buggy
<didrocks> what is hiding the issue
<didrocks> yeah, but you are hiding the fact that people edit debian/changelog without putting content
<seb128> hiding?
<seb128> we are speaking about rejecting/failing build for those
<seb128> that would "hide" anything
<seb128> wouldn't*
<didrocks> so I can block on that, trying to detect it
<didrocks> but it will clearly hide other cases
<didrocks> that are invalid as well
<seb128> well if you reject that particular case ang change nothing else, I fail to see how it would "hide" mroe
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but let's say I've 3 commits
<didrocks> I generated debian/changelog with UNRELEASED
<didrocks> then, I have this commit
<seb128> it would be the same situation as before, with one case of error blocked
<didrocks> which edits the changelog
<didrocks> only to change the version
<didrocks> so, the change will still apply
<seb128> you are maybe overthinking it?
<seb128> can't we just check at publishing time, don't dput if the changelog entry is buggy
<ogra_> didrocks, you are blocking to early ...
<seb128> the changelog is built at this point
<seb128> it's easier to check the result
<didrocks> and you won't see it
<didrocks> in that case
<didrocks> you will see the 3 other commits ocntent
<didrocks> but nothing else
<ogra_> didrocks, you only want to check the last entry of the generated source package ... if thats empty, refuse the build
<didrocks> which edits the changelog
<didrocks> only to change the version
<didrocks> so, the change will still apply
<didrocks> and you won't see it
<didrocks> in that case
<didrocks> you will see the 3 other commits ocntent
<didrocks> but nothing else
<didrocks> seb128: again, yeah, but you will hide other potential
<didrocks> issues
<ogra_> didrocks, but even cu2d creates .changes files no ?
<didrocks> in a hangout
<seb128> didrocks, I fail to see how "rejecting one case" is hiding issue over letting it in
<seb128> but anyway, that's a minor issue
<ogra_> grep \* /path/to.changes .... then chop off the asterisk ... if your result is an empty string, FTBFS
<seb128> if somebody really wants to see it fixed they can work on a patch
<Laney> this 'please run all autopilot tests' is painful
<Laney> it's been like 6 hours now
<popey> davmor2: another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300326
<seb128> Laney, it's almost like building webkit!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> it'd be cool if webkit made the machine make random noises every now and again
<ogra_> about time we get arm64 phones
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<Saviq> didrocks, silo bad http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-1-build/60/console ?
<Saviq> didrocks, cyphermox, rsalveti, looks like silo 015 got broken ↑
<Saviq> and can't reconfigure: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-0-reconfigure/26/console
<cyphermox> looking
<robru> cyphermox, any thoughts? it looks like the ID matches in the spreadsheet, not sure why it wouldn't find it
<cyphermox> not sure, no
<cyphermox> I assume it changed as it was reconfigured by an admin?
<robru> cyphermox, no, the ID only gets assigned when it's new. there's a code block that checks to make sure we don't clobber IDs that are in use.
<cyphermox> well then let's check on jenkins directly
<robru> cyphermox, the number matches in jenkins...
<cyphermox> i mean in the files...
<cyphermox> robru: btw, line 25 should already ahve been assigned to silo 2...
<cyphermox> or maybe not
<robru> cyphermox, wasn't sure about that one. silo 2 came from a different line, but many same components
<cyphermox> yeah
<robru> cyphermox, i guess silo 2 is one of those ignoreconflicts special cases, so maybe we should assign line 25 anyway?
<cyphermox> depends if mhr3 agrees
<robru> cyphermox, i'm going to try re-preparing silo 15
<cyphermox> ok
<mhr3> cyphermox, fine with me
<robru> cyphermox, that's really bizarre, re-prepare gave the same error. I just checked the file, the json looks fine and python parses it fine
<cyphermox> and up to Saviq, too
<robru> Saviq, the only solution I can think of so far is to smash out the silo with a crowbar
<robru> Saviq, (i want to free your silo then reassign)
<Saviq> robru, please do
<robru> ok
<Saviq> robru, I'm worried PPAs will be unhelpful, though, as we might end up with packages of the same version as deleted ones
<Saviq> robru, and PPA will reject different .orig.tar.gz
<robru> Saviq, well the new silo will likely be a different one
<Saviq> robru, yeah, that will help :)
<robru> but also, just version bump ;-)
<robru> hmmm, silo 15 it seems is in a really bad way, I can't even free it...
<Saviq> :|
<robru> cyphermox, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-015-3-merge-clean/11/console does this mean anything to you? it seems to indicate that some kind of 'global' 'config' is missing...
<robru> cyphermox, Saviq oh wait, maybe it's not the silo that's broken... maybe this is all of citrain?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> hold on
<robru> cyphermox, are you poking at the server?
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<cyphermox> robru: I was, butI don't see anything meaningful
<popey> davmor2: did you say you had a bug for apps showing as available when already installed?
<popey> nvm, found it davmor2 bug 1279481
<ubot5> bug 1279481 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "scope uses app title to uniquify list of installed applications" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279481
<cyphermox> ah, got it
<cyphermox> robru: the status part is there
<robru> cyphermox, I assume that cupstream2distro-config went missing? redeploy?
<cyphermox> doubt it's relevant
<cyphermox> robru: going to try again to free it
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cyphermox> gah
<Saviq> cyphermox, robru, I'm going away, so just do whatever you need to do...
<cyphermox> sure
<robru> Saviq, ok, we're trying
<cyphermox> robru: will reconfigure a different way
<Saviq> kgunn, fyi ↑ ci tracks seem to have bent...
<cyphermox> guh
<cyphermox> robru: I'm unable to deal with this, let's call didrcoks
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, i'm also stumped. mup?
<cyphermox> yah
<cyphermox> who does it?
<robru> cyphermox, i thought you'd do it ;-)
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> wait
<robru> cyphermox, /srv/juju/vol-0000011d/var/lib/jenkins/silos/landing-015/config is blank
<robru> cyphermox, I'm gonna try copying it from the public URL
<robru> cyphermox, Saviq, kgunn: ok I fixed it
<robru> Saviq, ok, reconfigured, and I'm rebuilding for you too since you stepped out. should be ready to test when you get back
<robru> cyphermox, and I put line 25 into silo 4
<bfiller> robru: hi, when you have a chance I need silos for line 62 and 63
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> so 15 is sitll broke for now?
<robru> cyphermox, no no, i fixed it
<cyphermox> good
<cyphermox> then I'll sms didrocks back to say it's good
<robru> cyphermox, somehow the config got lost from the jenkins server, but it was still live at ~platform/citrain, so I just copied the json back and then it was right as rain
<cyphermox> good
<robru> bfiller, ok, you got silos 10 and 11
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> lunch!
<ogra_> imgbot, status 270
<imgbot> Image 270 test results on mako - Total: 667 Pass: 629 Crashes: 8 Rate: 97.0%
<ogra_> woah
<davmor2> ogra_: for some reason I keep reading that as 667 pass: 629 Crashes and thinking that kinda sucks :)
<ogra_> should i add some commas ??
<ogra_> imgbot, status 270
<imgbot> Image 270 test results on mako - Total: 667, Pass: 629, Crashes: 8, Rate: 97.0%
<ogra_> better ?
<ogra_> 8i mean the values are still pretty awful)
<davmor2> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<ogra_> i taught it tricks on the weekend :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you have too much free time obviously ;)
<ogra_> heh
<circ-user-0Y8UF> imgbot, status 270
<imgbot> Image 270 test results on mako - Total: 667, Pass: 629, Crashes: 8, Rate: 97.0%
<circ-user-0Y8UF> imgbot, status 270 flo
<imgbot> Image 270 test results on flo - Total: 667, Pass: 663, Crashes: 4, Rate: 99.0%
<circ-user-0Y8UF> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<bfiller> robru: silo 10 ready for release
<sergiusens> robru: cyphermox can you free up silo 5? as in cancel?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> sergiusens: nothing to keep?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: nope; we will regen when needed
<sergiusens> they are small packages
<sergiusens> cyphermox: just leave the line in "Pending"
<cyphermox> ok
<popey> balloons: finally got the tests running and get one failure...
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186673/
<tedg> I finished the testing on silo-001, can someone finish it off?
<balloons> popey, so what was the issue in the end?
<balloons> popey, ohh the playshape thing. I didn't think andrew landed that
<balloons> weird
<dbarth> robru: silo 9 ready for release now
<dbarth> robru: just a heads up, that's the one that switches the browser and webapp container to oxide
<dbarth> tested since friday, supports old webapps as well as the new 14.04 ones (those only are switched to oxide)
<kenvandine> dbarth, that's exciting!
<kenvandine> dbarth, and scary :)
<dbarth> a bit, but after using for a bit we think it's ready now
<kenvandine> great
<dbarth> i guess the release team wants to look at this one a bit more closely before the next image, so that's why i'm mentioning
 * tedg 's silo is less scary :-)
<cwayne_> vanguard ping
<robru> tedg, silo 1 published.
<robru> well, almost. pending packaging ack
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<bfiller> robru: line 44 ready for release, as well as line 62
<robru> thanks, will release soon
<josharenson> Question about ci & tests... If I push a new branch of Mir, does it run the test that are included with the source (same as running ctest) or are there separate tests that only Jenkins runs?
<josharenson> fginther: Do you have any info on this ^^^ ?
<fginther> josharenson, jenkins does a standard binary package build using pbuilder. So if the tests are executed by debian/rules. jenkins will run them. There are some special settings for mir...
<fginther> for mir, the jenkins build sets -DENABLE_MEMCHECK_OPTION=ON and -DDISABLE_GTEST_TEST_DISCOVERY=ON
<fginther> and specifically for armhf: -DMIR_RUN_ACCEPTANCE_TESTS=NO and -DMIR_RUN_INTEGRATION_TESTS=NO
<josharenson> fginther: thanks, thats helpful. Is there an easy way to view all the commands executed for the build?
<josharenson> or is that really it?
<fginther> josharenson, there's not a real good way to view the commands individually as jenkins uses pbuilder which does all the building
<fginther> josharenson, there is a set of pbuilder hook scripts that implement the customized build options. If you are interested in these, they are contained in lp:pbuilderjenkins
<fginther> josepht, the set of hooks for mir is "H05set_package_version H10enable_coverage H10disable_mir_test_runs B10gcovr_run H15enable_testing D10install_valgrind B09copy_results C09copy_results" which is viewable in the jenkins build parameter list
<josharenson> fginther: thanks a bunch, just trying to get as close as I can to the jenkins build locally so I don't have to push a bunch of garbage while I'm learning.
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<kgunn> hey robru or cyphermox....that line 64 for platform does conflict, but with the split greeter silo that won't land for some time
<kgunn> i think line64 is the only legit platform-api that wants to land
<sergiusens> robru: hey, can I get a silo for phablet-tools l65?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-01
<robru> sergiusens, sure
<robru> kgunn, oh ok
<robru> kgunn, ok you got silo 5
<robru> sergiusens, you got silo 10
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> tools always get 10
<robru> hehe, luck of the draw!
<kgunn> robru: thank you sir
<robru> you are both welcome. sorry for the delay there I was afk
<sergiusens> slangasek: hey, there's a merge conflict with your MRs; I'm guessing it's the changelog; do you want me to merge separately or in one stance? if you remove the changes from debian/changelog the train will generate one from the commit message set on the MR/MP
<slangasek> sergiusens: it is the changelog; happy to have the changelog entries removed to make the merge work; what's the best way forward?
<slangasek> sergiusens: they certainly don't need to be separate merges, so whatever's best to fix up the merge, let's do it
<sergiusens> slangasek: just revert them
<slangasek> sergiusens: updated lp:~vorlon/phablet-tools/sane-adb-shells/ with changelog dropped - is that enough, or should I be dropping both changelog entries?
<sergiusens> slangasek: drop both, or you'll only get that one entry
<slangasek> phooey ;)
<slangasek> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> thanks, building now
<cwayne_> cihelp ping
<cjohnston> cwayne_: that's not very helpful...
<cwayne_> cjohnston, having some issues with the jenkins job http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty/25/console, seems its not actually pulling the latest rev somehow
<cwayne_> as in, it's missing some files in the tarball that i know are in the branch..
<cjohnston> cwayne_: "revno:6"
<cwayne_> cjohnston, right but it's missing the entire src/system/custom/lib dir
<cwayne_> which is there if a do a fresh branch
<cjohnston> cwayne_: seems like "tar Jcvf custom.tar.xz -C src/ system/"  may be an issue
<cjohnston> to me (not knowing anything about whats going on), it doesn't look like there would be a src/ and system/
<cwayne_> it's making the tarball itself fine though, it's just missing src/system/custom/lib
<cwayne_> it's got src/system/custom/everything-else
<cjohnston> cwayne_: is there a problem running it manually?
<cwayne_> cjohnston, nope
<cwayne_> just now ran it on a fresh branch
<fginther> cjohnston, cwayne_, any chance someone did a push --overwrite on this?
<cjohnston> fginther: it the branch seems to have it
<cjohnston> + ls src/system/
<cjohnston> custom
<cjohnston> ahh, I see what your saying..
<fginther> care if I retry a build after wiping the workspace?
<cjohnston> +1
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 271 building (started: 20140401 02:05) ===
<fginther> cwayne_, any harm in trying a clean rebuild?
<cwayne_> fginther, none at all
<fginther> nice, jenkins throws an exception trying to delete /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/savilerow-trusty/src/system/custom/click/com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code/current. I'll check the host
<fginther> cwayne_, the console looks like it found lib this time
<cwayne_> fginther, awesome, thanks!
<cwayne_> must've been a push --overwrite or something weird
<fginther> cjohnston, cwayne_ 'current' was a symlink. I've seen a few jenkins bugs related to issues with symlinks
<cwayne_> ah, could be
<cwayne_> could we setup this job to always do a fresh branch?
<cjohnston> seems like the job should only be firing when there is a code change
<fginther> cwayne_, that might work, or the job may have to do some cleanup before it finishes
<fginther> cwayne_, the job does a poll of the bzr tree, if the workspace is left in a bad state, the pollling may not go well
<cwayne_> fginther, yeah, that makes sense
<cwayne_> i can try and add some cleanup
<cwayne_> thanks for the help fginther
<fginther> and he leaves
<fginther> cjohnston, /me thinks cwayne should be introduced to the jenkins charm
<cjohnston> hehe
<sergiusens> doanac: hey, care to run the andy job against https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=28 ?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 271 DONE (finished: 20140401 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/271.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> didrocks: bzoltan1 has set uitk to be tested but it'd need a packaging ack: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.04.20140331-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: good to me, +1 :)
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> bzoltan1: re: your notes from other channel, this is your last chance to discuss if there's still some doubt on your mind :)
<Mirv> apparently sdk team has found a flakiness happening in clock app tests that shouldn't be coming from UITK, and sometimes all tests pass
<Mirv> but I guess the confusion was about why it's not flaky on the test infra or something
<bzoltan1> Mirv: correct
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  the only flaky test is the ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_stopwatch.TestStopwatch.test_click_clock_center_with_stopwatch_started_must_stop_it and the ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_timer.TestTimer.test_delete_preset_must_remove_from_presets_list
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  that means, that 2 out of 8 run failed ...
<bzoltan1> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7187031/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7187032/
<Mirv> bzoltan1: ok. I guess we can assume at this point, especially as your people have studied it quite a lot, that it shoudn't be coming from UITK
<didrocks> bzoltan1: this test was never flaky beforehand, did you work with QA?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I really do not think it has anything to do with the UITK
<didrocks> Mirv:  we didn't have those testing failing over 20 runs
<bzoltan1> didrocks: Mirv: we worked with elopio
<didrocks> Mirv: so I think we should reallly have jibel's team expertise first
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  I am not happy with that .. .but not landing the UITK will cause bigger issues soon
<Mirv> bzoltan1: what did elopio have to say?
<didrocks> bzoltan1: yeah, so then, you put the pain in the CI team to get the things fixed?
<bzoltan1> didrocks: Mirv: elopio said that he has been running clock tests on his mako with image 270 and the 18 silo ppa for one hour with no failures like 12 times
<didrocks> cihelp: seems that the tests don't unlock the screens?
<Mirv> didrocks: it'd be good to understand as much as possible. I know I can't replicate test infra results myself, for example yesterday notes-app failed for me consistently but ok on test infra.
<bzoltan1> didrocks: Mirv ^^
<didrocks> bzoltan1: with your new UITK?
<Mirv> yes, silo 18 is the new UITK
<bzoltan1> with image 270 and the 18 silo ppa
<Mirv> bzoltan1: that sounds good at least
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ah, so this is good to me
<bzoltan1> Mirv: yes it does ... but I hate to see different test results than the dashboard shows
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I am confident, but I would like to see what the CI's dashboard shows
<Mirv> bzoltan1: so maybe a mental note to ask from elopio how he runs the tests, to try to get as good results in the future?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: that'll come with CI Airlines only unfortunately, getting the test infra to do the current manual work..
<bzoltan1> Mirv: That is what I will do when elopio comes online
<didrocks> bzoltan1: like, if only you got it, someone else rerun it multiple times without getting it, knowing how hard and subtle flaky issues we can have, yeah, that's fine
<didrocks> plars: no email on the phone ML where #270 failed completely?
<Mirv> ok, but 12 times no failures from elopio is good enough, and I already know no other failures were found
<didrocks> so… I was telling…
<didrocks> bzoltan1: ah, so this is good to me
<didrocks> bzoltan1: like, if only you got it, someone else rerun it multiple times without getting it, knowing how hard and subtle flaky
<didrocks> issues we can have, yeah, that's fine
<didrocks> plars: no email on the phone ML where #270 failed completely?
<didrocks> did you get my messages?
<Mirv> depending on who you're asking from, yes I saw those three messages twice now
<didrocks> ok, I'm lagging/disconnected…
<Mirv> bzoltan1: published. it'll go to release team's unapproved queue, since it's also seeded on ubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu desktop images
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Cool. Please ping me when I can merge to the trunk...
 * bzoltan1 goes and starts to prepare the next landing :)
<Mirv> sure
<sil2100> Morning everyone
<sil2100> didrocks: so, in the end, we decided to drop the PHONECON ruleset as defined during vUDS?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  who should we ping from th release team to approve the UITK package?
<didrocks> good morning sil2100
<didrocks> sil2100: seems so…
<didrocks> sil2100: also as we can't have any good test results for quite a while…
<didrocks> sil2100: do you feel better today?
<sil2100> didrocks: smoketest infra problems again? :(
<sil2100> didrocks: a bit, yes - I guess the cold and fever are slwoly giving up
<Mirv> morning sil2100!
<Mirv> bzoltan1: just hang around at #ubuntu-release and you can ask generally if you're in a hurry or if it seems it takes extra amount of time for them to review it. in general they go in the order of uploads, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= for the queue
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't know, we need to wait for the CI team
<didrocks> sil2100: however, the previous days, no crashers reported (due to the image…)
<sil2100> :|
<tvoss> sil2100, didrocks silo 20 is tested and good from my side. Would appreciate a round of exploratory testing
<sil2100> tvoss: sure, let me take a quick look
<tvoss> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> hm, strange, latest image doesn't boot for me, I wonder if I need to reflash or something
<sil2100> I mean, it boots but no unity8 can be seen
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm upgrading, will tell you in a few :)
 * didrocks reboots
<didrocks> sil2100: anything in upstart logs?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, reproducing
<didrocks> (process:2351): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' is not installed
<sil2100> Yeah, I see the same, you think this can be the root cause?
<didrocks> it is
<didrocks> gsettings segfaults when the schema isn't available
<sil2100> Oh, how lovely
<didrocks> it's intended… :/
<didrocks> ok, so the schema is shipped by /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml
<didrocks> so libunity-core-6.0-9
<didrocks> "Drop unity-core based scopes in scopes plugin, expose attributes to shell"
<didrocks> I wonder if it's not what retained it into the image
<didrocks> and yeah
<didrocks> working then
<didrocks> plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend/launcherbackend.cpp:        QGSettings gSettings("com.canonical.Unity.Launcher", "/com/canonical/unity/launcher/");
<didrocks> so, it needs a dep on libunity-core
<sil2100> hm, why was this dropped from the image?
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> Did we seed it then somehow? Since I don't see in the package diff any updates that could have dropped it
<didrocks> see my previous line
<didrocks> it was pulled by the scopes
<didrocks> not anymore
<sil2100> Ah, right, -plugin-scopes, damn, I'm blind
<sil2100> didrocks: should I poke Saviq to include the dep, or should we do it ourselves? A dep in unity8 I guess?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I'm doing an upload
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: didn't merge it back though, as I think the proper fix is to remove the schema from that package
<didrocks> have it on its own
<didrocks> and dep on that
<didrocks> Saviq: once you read that ^
<didrocks> 7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2 uploaded
<didrocks> cihelp: unping on latest image not providing results. Would be good though to know about the previous one though
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, looking at it now
<didrocks> thanks psivaa :)
<sil2100> Let me drink some meds to be less coldish for the meeting
<didrocks> oki
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Saviq: let's talk about the best strategy, as we'll have click vs non click, maybe having unity8 shipping its own schema will make rather sense (as there is no more unity-common)
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, I don't think we should need it...
 * Saviq greps
<didrocks> Saviq: you do in plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend/launcherbackend.cpp
<Saviq> ah right
<Saviq> we share the same launcher list
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I think with click, it doesn't make sense anymore, wdyt?
<Saviq> didrocks, you uploaded a fix directly, did you? and now we should fix in our trunk?
<Saviq> didrocks, we won't only support click
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but I think it's not really a fix (to depend on libunity-core for that)
<Saviq> didrocks, when we move to desktop
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but unity7 will never support click
<didrocks> so I guess having 2 list of launcher icon + handling the transition would make sense
<Saviq> didrocks, mhm
<Saviq> but now we'd need to handle the transition one way... and then the other... :|
<psivaa> didrocks: the apparent failures with 270 is due to a dashboard issue of mixing results from prev runs. trying to sort that out
<Saviq> didrocks, can we patch-aid it with the dep for now, and fix it properly through a bug?
<didrocks> Saviq: just one way I would say
<didrocks> Saviq: that works as well for me
<didrocks> psivaa: oh?
<Saviq> didrocks, it's not just us, we'd need to let customization know that the key changed and such
<Saviq> and put that key in a schema somewhere (ubuntu-touch-schemas?)
<didrocks> Saviq: oh right customization, let's do baby-steps then
<didrocks> Saviq: let me propose a branch then :)
<psivaa> didrocks: yea, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/270:20140331.1:20140331/7488/ubuntu_filemanager_app/ shows the passed ones and the failed prev run of the same image
<didrocks> Saviq: in few minutes :)
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
 * Saviq files a bug then
<ogra_> imgbot, status 271
<imgbot> Image 271 test results on mako - Total: 134, Pass: 110, Crashes: 4, Rate: 80%
<ogra_> urgh
<davmor2> didrocks: todays image is a bit ummm broken for me
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah
<didrocks> davmor2: I uploaded a new unity8
<davmor2> didrocks: admittedly I can only find one fault with it
<davmor2> didrocks: oh so it's all your fault :P
<didrocks> davmor2: no
<didrocks> davmor2: I pushed the fixed
<didrocks> we can maybe wait 4 minutes and discuss in the meeting? :p
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/ you feeling better dude?
<ogra_> at least all tests have 80%
<ogra_> thats something  :P
<davmor2> ogra_: and I can't break the image at all it is 100% daveproof "Ship it!" ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> well xnox uploaded a change to adb
<ogra_> i know he ran AP tests with it but he most likely didnt test screen unlock
<sil2100> davmor2: more or less
<Mirv> popey: davmor2: is this the one, can I get some AP test report or such on it? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-click/48/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.camera_2.9.1.258_armhf.click
<popey> Mirv: ack
<popey> davmor2: are you guys saying unity doesn't start on #271 ?
<davmor2> popey: that is correct you just get a black screen
<popey> works here
<popey> phablet   2546  9.7  6.6 431676 125564 ?       Ssl  10:06   0:17 unity8
<popey> current build number: 271
<popey> how odd.
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<Mirv> popey: you have better #271 than us
<popey> bet this is because my phone was rw when i updated
<popey> probably some lib that is still hanging around from #270?
<Laney> Are the calendar-app AP tests known to be dodgy when run locally?
<popey> Laney: not that I'm aware, bugs welcome.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> lemme see
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1287208
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287208 in android (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash doesn't remove the .writable_image flag" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks
 * didrocks reboots to previous kernel
<Laney> Mirv: When you run the calendar-app tests using that recipe you gave me yesterday, does test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year work for you?
<didrocks> tvoss: Laney: seb128: mhr3:  Mirv: sil2100: going to stop CI train to move to prodstack in few minutes (of course, current builds aren't be stopped)
<didrocks> expect the downtime to be < 10 minutes
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> great
<Laney> ok, good luck!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<tvoss> didrocks, good luck
<didrocks> will tell you when I shut down jenkins
<mhr3> thx for headsup
<seb128> Laney, having fun with autopilot since yesterday it seems ... is all that only to test your qt patch from the other day?
<Laney> ues
<Laney> yes
<Laney> velocity!
<seb128> crazyness
<seb128> you patched a "leaf" api
<Laney> anyway the same thing happens with the old version of qtdeclarative
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK :)
<Laney> so Not My Problem™
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, just don't regress the image, only what we ask :)
<didrocks> don't fix stuff you can't/are not supposed to fix :)
<Laney> it's just disturbing when things are different locally vs. in CI
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, agreed :/
 * seb128 impressed by Laney's perseverance
<seb128> I wouldn't have bothered to run all autopilot tests for a 1 liner to a tz function
<Laney> haha
<Mirv> Laney: it did succeed yesterday when I tested new UITK, ie calendar-app 12 tests passed (if I'm reading the correct line). but it's not like unheard that running AP tests locally does not easily yield same results as on the test infra
<Laney> mmm
<Mirv> I guess the normal "pass" is "same result as without the update" when doing the local tests
<popey> Mirv: camera passes, stick it in the store and I'll get it approved
<Mirv> popey: ok
<Mirv> popey: it says package scan took too long, and that one should check status at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-scan-complete/93/
<popey> Mirv: i cant see that ☹
<Mirv> before that it did say it got submitted to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-upload/com.ubuntu.camera/
<popey> or that
<Mirv> well it does say "Please check the status later at...", so I wonder who much later
<Mirv> we might need sergiusens then
<popey> yeah, i don't have the creds for that account, so can't see it
<davmor2> Morning all
<didrocks> Mirv: seb128: Saviq: sil2100: tvoss: mhr3: thostr_: stopping jenkins for the migration
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, good luck ;p
<Saviq> didrocks, have fun!
<didrocks> will try :p
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<Mirv> popey: ok, I experimented what happens if I retry, and it worked.. Please check out the application at: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/506/.
<popey> Mirv: i see it now
<popey> Mirv: approved it
<Mirv> nice!
<didrocks> all is transition, we have an issue on librarian firewall FYI
<didrocks> waiting on webops to check/open the firewall FYI
<Saviq> didrocks, seems there's a problem with SSO
<Saviq> didrocks, it redirected me to https://job/landing-002-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks> Saviq: please don't run anything for now
<didrocks> Saviq: sso was working for me
<didrocks> though
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, just saying
<didrocks> Saviq: let me unlog and relog
<Saviq> didrocks, it logged me in fine, but redirected to the wrong url
<Saviq> once, at least
<plars> didrocks: on 270 I was trying to rerun some things into late last night, and was hopeful that the previous failed attempts was just due to a typo in the test list
<plars> didrocks: but I fell asleep before it finished, so I didn't get to see until now, sorry
<plars> didrocks: I'm still not sure what happened there, but it looks like there is something wrong in the current image too
<didrocks> ev: I don't know why Saviq has that, seems that the juju charm was executed right?
<plars> didrocks: nothing changed in the ci code that could explain it though (no new unlocker or anything)
<didrocks> plars: ok, no worry, just an email on the ML next time :)
<didrocks> ev: may be the callback from sso side is wrong?
<plars> didrocks: sorry, intendted to
<didrocks> Saviq: weird, I'm redirected to the right url here
<didrocks> Saviq: let me try from another one
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, working :/
<didrocks> Saviq: and same from https://ci-train.ubuntu.com//job/landing-015-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks> Saviq: can you unlog/retry?
<ev> didrocks: that'd be surprising, given it redirected me just fine
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah let me try again
<didrocks> ev: yeah
<didrocks> I tried 3 configurations here
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, can't repro any more
<ev> yay
<didrocks> Saviq: can we blame you or your browser? :p
<didrocks> realistically, keep us posted if you see so
<didrocks> so…
<ev> it's one to watch out for though
<ogra_> stop using oxide :P
<Saviq> didrocks, you can
<ev> I doubt that came from nowhere
<didrocks> ev: agreed, let's see if more people get it
<didrocks> everything is back but the firewalling
<didrocks> so as long as you don't prepare or watch a build, you can resume working :)
<didrocks> (so publication + m&c)
<didrocks> 12:48:05        moon127 | didrocks, I've getting branch reviewed now.  I would expect ~20 mins to land it on the firewall and make
<didrocks>                         | live.
<didrocks> Saviq: seb128: Mirv: sil2100: thostr_: mhr3: tvoss: ^
<didrocks> Laney: ^
<didrocks> (so, you can publish, m&c, just not build/watch)
<Laney> neat
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> 12:49:58        moon127 | didrocks, we've rushed that one through, and I can wget that file on the jenkins instance
<didrocks> so all should be back to normal, feel free to build things :)
<didrocks> Saviq: seb128: Mirv: sil2100: thostr_: mhr3: tvoss: Laney ^
<sil2100> Yessss
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> yay for cloud
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<tvoss> \o/
<Laney> lemme try to publish qtdeclarative
<Saviq> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems I don't have permissions on the new jenkins to do builds!
<didrocks> Laney: some packages failed to build?
<Laney> did they?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you check the ubuntu-unity box?
<Saviq> "saviq is missing the Job/Build permission" ;(
<sil2100> hm, right, it didn't even ask me that, just redirected instantly, let me relog
<Laney> I believe spreadsheet is false false false
<sil2100> didrocks: it doesn't allow me to
<Saviq> sil2100, /me too, logging out and back in doesn't help
 * Saviq goes to login.ubuntu.com
<Mirv> sil2100: also check to login from top right corner
<sil2100> didrocks: when I press 'login' then I just instantly get logged in without any prompts
<Mirv> hmm, yeah same here
<sil2100> Mirv: just did that
<didrocks> Saviq: sil2100: do you have the teams you are in checkbox?
<Laney> didrocks: I got redirected to 'job' after SSOing
<didrocks> Laney: ^
<Laney> known?
<sil2100> didrocks: which checkbox? I have no checkboxes
<Laney> is that what they are saying?
<didrocks> Laney: jobs?
<Laney> Firefox can't find the server at job.
<Saviq> denied :|
<didrocks> ev: around? ^
<Laney> https://job/landing-008-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<Mirv> Laney: try again, I got the same the first time
<didrocks> Laney: hum, where are you clicking?
<sil2100> didrocks: when I press 'log in' I instantly get logged in, without any checkboxes
<didrocks> argh, so it's a real issue
<Saviq> didrocks, it's not asking for the team membership for some reason
<Laney> build, SSO 2fa prompt, bogus redirect
<Mirv> didrocks: first time double clicking from spreadsheet it goes to https://job/ somehow after a couple of redirects
<Laney> I didn't notice the checkboxes I'm afraid
<Mirv> the next time works
<Laney> Mirv: I bet if you log out and back in it does it again
<didrocks> ev: really need you here ^
<Laney> anyway it works if you're already authenticated
<Laney> just the error on first login
<ev> hi
<Laney> (notwithstanding the permissions check that I didn't notice, sorry)
<didrocks> so first login is an issue?
<moon127> didrocks, hi
<didrocks> hey moon127
<Laney> lemme try re-logging-in
<didrocks> so it seems first login is failing for everyone
<didrocks> and redirect to https://job/landing-008-1-build/build?delay=0sec for instance
<ev> didrocks: they shouldn't see the page with checkboxes as ci-train.u.c is in the SSO whitelist
<didrocks> ev: ah, ok
<sil2100> ev, didrocks: then how can I get my permissions correctly now?
 * didrocks tries in a anonymous session
<Laney> hmm I didn't get the 'job' thing that time
<didrocks> Mirv: are the permissions working then?
<Laney> perhaps that only happens the first time you log in
<didrocks> ok, so here, on a anonymouse section, I login
<didrocks> then, I'm redirected
<didrocks> but unlogged
<didrocks> I reclick on "signing in"
<Laney> ah no, I got it in a new browser that time
<didrocks> and I have rights
<didrocks> Laney: but then, do you have the right perms to run jobs?
<Laney> didn't try yet
<Mirv> "timo-jyrinki is missing the Job/Build permission"
<didrocks> do you mind trying? (my user has more rights, so unsure it maps)
<Mirv> didrocks: ^
<Laney> I want to publish 008 so let me see what happens
<Mirv> tried watch only in landing-011
<didrocks> moon127: ev: ok, so it seems the teams attributes are not send to jenkins
<Laney> yeah same as that
<didrocks> moon127: ev: and there is another issue on first login (doesn't redirect to the right url)
<didrocks> Mirv: Saviq: sil2100: seb128: Laney: tvoss: meanwhile, if you have any requests, proxy it to me, I can handle the pushing buttons
<Laney> ok, please publish 008 then
<Laney> actually I'm not sure how that works for direct uploads
<Laney> I guess it's publish and clean, no merge
<seb128> didrocks, noted, I'm going to have a few in the afternoon, thanks
<didrocks> (done)
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> I found the issue on perms
<didrocks> I can fix it, some secs
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so guys, can you retry?
<Mirv> didrocks: works! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/1/console
<didrocks> Laney: Mirv? ^
<didrocks> phew :)
<sil2100> Indeed, works \o/
<didrocks> only the "first blank redirect remains in the list for now". Otherwise, you are all good to click in what you need :)
<didrocks> Laney: seb128: mhr3: tvoss: Saviq: ^
<Laney> nice work didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, well done!
<tvoss> didrocks, nice one :)
<didrocks> yw, thanks for your patience (took a little bit longer than wanting, but hopefully, didn't block anyone for too long)
 * didrocks kicks an image build to celebrate that
<didrocks> (with the fixed unity8)
<Saviq> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: so, PPA for silo 20 had the unity-scopes-api package already removed over an hour ago and running 'Build' with 'watch only' still makes the job look for unity-scopes-api in the PPA
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, the fix for Qt5.2 probably created this
<sil2100> How can I workaround this ;)?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 272 building (started: 20140401 11:20) ===
<didrocks> sil2100: reading the code?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> but sorry, other requests…
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> sil2100: can you provide the trace?
<didrocks>         for pkg in src_ppa.getPublishedSources(distro_series=series, status="Published"):
<didrocks> so I guess it's still published
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> unity-scopes-api is a branch right?
<didrocks> have you reconfigure to remove it?
<davmor2> didrocks: so 271 mostly works by the look of it so just making unity8 work by default to fix that :)
<didrocks> seems so
<didrocks> you reconfigured it
<didrocks> (answering as you are not around)
<sil2100> Yeah, I was looking in the code myself
<sil2100> didrocks: tvoss reconfigured it yesterday already, I did that today as well
<didrocks> weird
<sil2100> Since I thought it might somehow help
<didrocks> after the reconfigure
<didrocks> we still have unity-scopes-api.project
<didrocks> if this bug was real, we would have it a lot more before
<didrocks> sil2100:         # remove all files related to sources that are not in the configuration anymore
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> sil2100: did you remove in the ppa
<didrocks> and then run reconfigure? :/
<sil2100> didrocks: what I did was:
<sil2100> didrocks: in the morning I removed the package from the PPA and just press 'rebuild'
<didrocks> why did you remove the package from the PPA?
<didrocks> rather than reconfiguring?
<sil2100> didrocks: after and hour I retried that, it was still looking for the project, so I reconfigured and reran build again
<sil2100> didrocks: because tvoss said he reconfigured it yesterday
<didrocks> seems he didn't :/
<sil2100> And that this package in the PPA was somehow only a leftover after something
<didrocks> sil2100: no, the reconfigure removes the package
<didrocks> that's why the source isn't cleaned from the config
<didrocks>         for (source, version, rev, branch) in packageinppamanager.get_all_packages_uploaded():
<didrocks>             if source not in all_silo_projects:
<didrocks> see prepare-silo
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 I'm confused, what did I do wrong?
<didrocks> tvoss: seems you didn't rerun the reconfigure job after removing the MP for unity-scopes-api
<sil2100> tvoss: not sure, you mentioned that you reconfigured silo 20 yesterday, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, I might have done something wrong ... not sure what, though
<didrocks> well, anyway, there is a way to patch the code to prevent that I guess
<sil2100> Not sure what went wrong as well that the package .project file remained, hm
<popey> psivaa: why am I not seeing a newer build of calendar in jenkins than 222 on 28/3? trunk has 226.
<Laney> didrocks: is publishing working?
<Laney> wait
<Laney> I forgot unapproved :P
<Laney> ignore me
<didrocks> Laney: tssss :p
<psivaa> popey: mind pasting the jenkins link pls?
<didrocks> Laney: it's a potential failure though
<Laney> it is in there
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> so the rsync is working :)
<popey> psivaa: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/calendar-app-click/
<didrocks> (I checked it, but good that we have a real life confirmation :p)
<psivaa> popey: thx. looking
<popey> ta
<didrocks> sil2100: wdyt about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189309/
<psivaa> popey: this job has been manually triggered mostly by balloons in the recent past. so the absence of that appears to be the reason :)
<popey> psivaa: ah, can you press the same buttons?
<sil2100> didrocks: looks ok, a bit safer in case of such hick-ups as today ;D
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, pushing and putting that in production, then rerunning configure
<Saviq> sil2100, reconfigure silo 015 please? needed to add thumbnailer there
<psivaa> popey: sure, done. still pending the slaves to be free to execute
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<popey> psivaa: thank you.
<psivaa> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> doesn't seem to have worked
<sil2100> didrocks: so... maybe the previous reconfigure really helped?
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> Not helped, but worked?
<sil2100> And allowed_components_from_previous_config doesn't have what we need?
<didrocks> sil2100: it didn't and still don't
<sil2100> Saviq: reconfigured
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, upload fails https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/3/console ?
<Saviq> twice already
 * sil2100 looks
<Mirv> hmm
<didrocks> firewall again
<didrocks> moon127: still around?
<didrocks> moon127: uploading to the ppa from the machine fails
<didrocks> (traditional dput ppa:…)
<didrocks> seems like launchpad firewall rules are really compartimentend
<didrocks> ev: ^
<sil2100> :(
<didrocks> sil2100: oh one sec, on unity-scopes-api
<didrocks> I think I tried "actions"
<didrocks> instead of scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: it's like if rmtree wasn't working
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Saviq: so moon127 isn't around and there is no vanguard on #webops :/
<sil2100> o_O
<moon127> didrocks, Saviq - looking
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm pretty sure there are some permissions issues as well
<moon127> didrocks, can you just confirm that is dput ftp rather than ssh
<didrocks> moon127: yeah, it's dput ftp
<sil2100> That would be strange..!
<didrocks> sil2100: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'unity-scopes-api'
<didrocks> hum, maybe I'm not in the right dir
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, found the issue
<sil2100> clean_source looks ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm not in the silo path when cleaning
<sil2100> uh, so how did that work before? :o
<moon127> didrocks, firewall change is live
<sil2100> Saviq: ^ can you retry?
<didrocks> moon127: thanks!
<didrocks> Saviq: you should be good now
<didrocks> sil2100: it never worked at this stage I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: phew: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-1-build/7/console
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you! I see the change to silo_path ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, while cd, better to change for a better name :)
<sil2100> A lot of changes, just hope it doesn't break anything else ;p
<sil2100> hah, sure
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just Ctrl + D -> rename config_path to silo_path
 * didrocks waits on Saviq's source package creation to finish to see the uploads
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> moon127: seems it didn't work
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> moon127: default dput to a ppa is ftp though, right?
<didrocks> [ppa]
<didrocks> fqdn                    = ppa.launchpad.net
<didrocks> method                  = ftp
<didrocks> incoming                = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<didrocks> login                   = anonymous
<didrocks> from dput.cf
<didrocks> or… /me has a terrible doubt
<didrocks> moon127: is dput installed on the machine?
<moon127> didrocks, checking - fwiw I can open an ftp connection to ppa.launchpad.net manually
<moon127> ha ha it is not!!
<didrocks> it's weird, it was pulled from other depends
<didrocks> not sure what is different on that machine
<didrocks> ok, I'm adding it explicitely in the charm then
<didrocks> moon127: mind installing it meanwhile?
<moon127> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> and then, let's reretry :p
<moon127> done
<rsalveti> ogra_: didrocks: hey, did we find what broke 271?
<rsalveti> just saw the email
 * didrocks retries
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, a schema not installed
<didrocks> and so gsettings segfaults
<didrocks> (libunity-core got dropped from the scopes)
<didrocks> but unity8 is using the schema
<rsalveti> oh, interesting
<didrocks> which is in libunity-core
<ogra_> rsalveti, all fixed already
<didrocks> #272 should be ready soon
<rsalveti> thought it could be kernel, android or something I did :-)
<ogra_> 272 is already building
<rsalveti> great
<didrocks> rsalveti: ahah, not that low :p
<rsalveti> great :-)
<ogra_> hmm, i should add buildinfo to imigbots status command
<Mirv> lots of click app updates will be in the next image :)
<ogra_> fun
<didrocks> sil2100: seems that process-cpp can be published, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: 2014-04-01 12:42:43,995 WARNING A version (12.10.2+14.04.20140324.is.12.10.2+14.04.20140320-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 12.10.2+14.04.20140324-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check.
<didrocks> I need to run with "don't care" :p
 * didrocks reruns
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 272 DONE (finished: 20140401 12:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/272.changes ===
<ogra_> there we go
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> welcome back libunity-core!
<ogra_> ah, and there is the camera-app too
<didrocks> yep :)
<ogra_> oh, whats that initramfs change
 * didrocks reflashes to retry before sending an email to the ML
 * davmor2 ota updates 
<dbarth> didrocks: sorry, but silo 7 seems different: it has no build button anymore
<dbarth> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=25
<didrocks> dbarth: hum, someone copied and paste and mess with the spreadsheet I guess :/
<dbarth> honestly i don't think i messd that cell up
<didrocks> dbarth: I restored the formula from another silo
<didrocks> dbarth: can be anyone :p
<dbarth> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> yw
<davmor2> didrocks: so ota from 271 to 272 gives me a working phone from a working phone.  I'm just flashing 271 see if the manual route does work
<didrocks> davmor2: manual route, being?
<didrocks> davmor2: system-image-cli?
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, keep me posted
<didrocks> you just run system-image-cli
<didrocks> and then reboot your phone
<didrocks> right?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ system-image-cli -d 0 isn't it?
<ogra_> probably with the channel
<didrocks> davmor2: I don't think you need -d 0
<ogra_> but yeah
<didrocks> just system-image-clic
<didrocks> cli*
<didrocks> you don't need a full download
<ogra_> -d 0 forces a full image reinstall
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> we don't want that
<ogra_> i would always run it with -v
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> else it stays completely quiet
<didrocks> davmor2: so, just system-image-cli -v
<ogra_> (which is irritating since it can take a while)
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed
<ev> didrocks: are we all good on the prodstack move?
<didrocks> ev: still need to check that dput is working
<didrocks> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/6/console
<didrocks> is the last trial
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: well that seems to of updated now to see if I get a shell
<didrocks> davmor2: excellent!
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: I do http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189617/
<davmor2> video and music still in place too woohoo!!!!
<didrocks> heh
<tedg> In silo 1 I've got a "url-dispatcher is in the UNAPPROVED queue" - how do I fix that?
<didrocks> tedg: get the release team to approve it :)
<didrocks> they are reviewing the queue regularly
<didrocks> so, it should be ping-less :)
<tedg> Okay, where do I see that queue?
<didrocks> everything that is seeded in any flavor (but Touch) is getting in UNAPPROVED
<didrocks> tedg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1
<ogra_> or by being in the #ubuntu-release channel ... the queuebot there announces package states
<tedg> Ah, interesting.
<tedg> I was surprised it didn't show up on the source package page.
<Saviq_> didrocks, this really doesn't work still https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/6/console :|
<didrocks> tedg: as long as it's not approved, you can kick it back and reaccept with the same version
<tedg> didrocks, Not sure what that means?
<didrocks> Saviq: argh, I was looking at the another landing (longer)
<didrocks> yeah, so seems the upload doesn't work
<didrocks> grrrr
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm asking the webops vanguard, they told it was opened…
<Saviq> :|
<Saviq> didrocks, it looks like -build jobs are much slower now, any idea?
<sil2100> Hardware differences, but I would expect it to be for the better
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't control the architecture at all anymore
<didrocks> Saviq: so yeah, I would say hardware difference, but I agree with your feeling
<cjwatson> tedg: accepted now, sorry for the delay
<Saviq> didrocks, kthx
<tedg> cjwatson, Great! Thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for 27 pls?
<sil2100> mhr3: oh, something set to ready?
<sil2100> mhr3: let me look
<sil2100> Oh, something new
<sil2100> mhr3: assigning
<mhr3> ty
<sil2100> mhr3: silo 13
<didrocks> psivaa: plars: do we have full test results on image #270 now?
<plars> didrocks: no, there was a problem with the reruns I tried at the end - just ignore those
<plars> didrocks: 271 was already in progress though
<didrocks> plars: so, we will never have test results on #270?
<didrocks> knowing it was the first one for the crash files
<didrocks> and #271 is lost
<plars> didrocks: I can try to pull something off for 270
<didrocks> I thought psivaa was working on that since this morning
<plars> didrocks: at worst, I can run them locally on a mako if you like
<plars> oh, maybe - psivaa is that right?
<didrocks> so maybe check with him?
<psivaa> didrocks: plars: i was trying to get the dashboard right, which i could not
<plars> psivaa, didrocks: so I do have one idea how to do it. Let me give it a shot. If it works then I may have an idea how we can make it an option for reruns
<plars> make image id an option that is
<didrocks> plars: great!
<plars> didrocks: and if all else fails, I'll just kick off a local run and confirm that all of those missing ones look ok
<didrocks> Saviq: seems I didn't get traction on the speed regression :/
<didrocks> plars: ok, thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I saw that, it took an hour to prep silo 002, that's rather bad :|
<Saviq> even if it built as many packages as it did
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't even have ssh access anymore to it… so really can't help
<Saviq> didrocks, I understand, just saying that we need to talk to someone that can
<didrocks> that's what I tried, ev has good connexion with them, so maybe him…
<ev> hm?
<Saviq> didrocks, do you have logs from previous silo 002 preps? to check how much it took there?
<didrocks> ev: see our discussion with webops
<didrocks> Saviq: I have to restart jenkins for that, and I'm afraid some people will try to reprepare from it
<didrocks> Saviq: without having any links
<popey> psivaa: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/calendar-app-click/106/console it failed.. any idea why?
<didrocks> Saviq: I meant, keeping previous links
<psivaa> popey: 1 sec pls
<Saviq> didrocks, :/
<didrocks> Saviq: I can temporarly if you know what you want to check
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, just want to find a build-002-1-build
<didrocks> Saviq: started
<Saviq> didrocks, that prepared the whole thing
<didrocks> tell me once I shut down :p
<ev> didrocks: I think we need to go beyond just saying it's slower. Can we instrument the code to provide timings?
<didrocks> ev: jenkins itself gives timing, and Saviq has exactly the same set
<ev> oh great, so where is it taking longer?
<ev> I didn't see that in the #webops chat
<didrocks> ev: the build part to prepare source packages
<didrocks> I restart the previous jenkins for Saviq to gives more infos
<ev> just build? It's not debootstrapping or anything?
<ev> or hitting apt in any way
<didrocks> ev: I don't have finer grain
<didrocks> so we won't be able to compare
<didrocks> between old and new infra
<ev> it builds a package cache after the first run, no?
<didrocks> yeah
<psivaa> popey: that appears to have been because of an rm op failing. i think i've fixed it and kicked another run.
<Laney> You should try the -nc that I told you about before to avoid needing build-deps
<popey> psivaa: thanks, will that happen again?
<psivaa> popey: i dont think so because i changed the job config. (strange that it has been happening so far though)
<popey> psivaa: ah okay, thanks.
<psivaa> popey: the next build succeeded.
<popey> great!
<didrocks> Saviq: any luck? I would prefer to shutdown the old instance to avoid people getting mislead
<Saviq> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7189814/
<Saviq> didrocks, shut it down
<Saviq> 3 times slower for unity8, for example :|
<didrocks> ev: ^
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks, stopped
<ev> hmmm interesting
<ev> didrocks: why are those info lines different though? That seems to imply we don't quite have a like for like comparison here - that it might have actually gone down a different code path
 * Saviq uploads the log
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189823/
<Saviq> that's the one from the old instance
<didrocks> ev: once is with "force rebuild" not the other one I guess
<ev> so they're not going down separate code paths?
<didrocks> ev: the difference is:
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189830/
<ev> rm -rf taking a long time strikes me as strange, to say the least. There's not a lot of IO overhead in that.
<didrocks> ev: so, one is before the other, and the function called is just doing diff -Nrup old/ new/
<didrocks> ev: so the second one is in theory few ms faster than the first one
<didrocks> (less checks)
<didrocks> let's say with launchpad api call, 2s faster
<didrocks> (while it's the contrary, it's way slower)
<didrocks> ok, really late exercising/first break
<didrocks> I'll probably be back on time for the meeting
<ev> didrocks: when you get a chance, can you do the following on the canonistack instance that you were running ci-train from:
<ev> sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<ev> and
<ev> dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/ubuntu/output bs=1M count=1024; rm -f ~/output
<ev> then we can ask #webops to do the same and further isolate this problem
<didrocks> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7189886/
<didrocks> ev: /dev/vdc1 is /var/lib/jenkins (so first matches first, second matches second)
<didrocks> cowbuilder is in the second
<didrocks> sil2100: if I'm late for the meeting, mind starting it?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure :)
<didrocks> thx :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: sil2100: I would need a silo for a single line change in the QtC Ubuntu plugin project ... important for jono and dpm
<dpm> bzoltan, wait, that change is not important until the other bug fix lands
<sil2100> bzoltan: I can assign a silo, sure
<sil2100> kgunn: hi! You can m&c line 24 if anything ;)
<dpm> bzoltan, sil2100, let's not add a silo until bug 1297190 is addressed
<ubot5> bug 1297190 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Need to integrate the Unity Scopes Tool to Qt Creator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297190
<kgunn> sil2100: yes sir!
<sil2100> dpm: oh, too late... I guess having a silo is not a big deal anyway
<dpm> ok, I was just trying to avoid extra work
<sil2100> dbarth: the webbrowser oxide landing is ready for a m&c as well - if you have the moment, could you press the button? :)
<dbarth> sil2100: will do right now
<Saviq> didrocks, looks like platform-api didn't get uploaded? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/6/consoleFull
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks
<sil2100> I wonder why the autopilot landing didn't move at all since such a long time
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: hangout
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: oh right — your out
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<plars> didrocks: so it looks like something changed with permissions on /root, which is causing 'bash: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied' when the click image test tries to run a command with adb. I think we can work around it in the test, but that's why that's happening.
<plars> didrocks: *that's why the click image test is failing
<ogra_> plars, talk to xnox
<ogra_> plars, adbd was changed
<plars> ogra_: ack, thanks
<ogra_> it now processes a login shell ... which means you get a home, locale etc for root
<ogra_> i wouldnt expect /root/.bashrc not being writable to be a blocker for anything though
<ogra_> that should just be a warning
<popey> davmor2: can you replicate bug 1300847
<ubot5> bug 1300847 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "OSK won't come up in twitter/fb webapps #272 on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300847
<Saviq> didrocks, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/8/console silo broke? :/
<Laney> do I need to do ONLY_FREE_SILO for source package only silos?
<Saviq> Laney, tried without it?
<Laney> no
<Laney> scared
<Saviq> Laney, I assume it's published?
<Laney> ya
<Saviq> Laney, then just do without
<Saviq> Laney, worst case it will fail
<Saviq> Laney, but doubt that
<Saviq> Laney, it will just not find any MPs, so it will just do the usual
<Laney> I guessed it would, but wanted to confirm
<Laney> now I have a scapegoat, so ok :P
<plars> didrocks: ok, I still need to do the jenkins bits to make it complete, but I've done the script changes for allowing an arg to specify the revision all the way through the ci process and ran locally. It just finished up and those other tests passed just fine it seems, but there were 3 failures in ubuntu_system_settings on this run
<sil2100> Laney: citrain is a smart system, it will bail out if something is wrong so no worries!
<didrocks> Saviq: was is fixed?
<didrocks> it*
<Saviq> didrocks, let me try
<Laney> seems to be working
<didrocks> Saviq: I dunno, just back from exercise :)
<didrocks> so I was asking
<Saviq> didrocks, nope, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/9/console
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, it should do the right thing
<didrocks> Saviq: hum
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so same thing than yesterday
<ogra_> imgbot, status 272
<didrocks> Saviq: what leaded to that? I would be interested
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure
<imgbot> Image 272 for mako has not finished the tests, status is: Running
<Saviq> didrocks, I interrupted the previous job (which I think failed to upload platform-api)
<ogra_> slow stuff is slow  ...
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, seeing that, but that doesn't explain
<didrocks> Saviq: I try to commit in an atomic way
<Saviq> didrocks, and the next run was like that - tried to rebuild platform-api and u-s-c
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I need to understand how that can happen
<Saviq> didrocks, last reconfigure was way before that
<didrocks> Saviq: with shell access willbe harder…
<Saviq> didrocks, +out
<didrocks> Saviq: right :p
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-002
<Saviq> didrocks, looks like valid json
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but no status
<didrocks> I wonder how…
<Saviq> ah
<didrocks> Saviq: it was "building" as the status before, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, maybe it didn't update in time?
<Saviq> didrocks, between me interrupting the old build and starting a new one?
<dbarth> sil2100: can i have a new silo for a doc fix (html api)?
<dbarth> line 30
<didrocks> Saviq: no, this is done in sync
<Saviq> didrocks, no idea then :|
<sil2100> dbarth: looking
<sil2100> dbarth: sure, it's ready?
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm trying to sync hard :p
<sil2100> dbarth: since the ready field is not set yet ;p
<didrocks> Saviq: think*
<ogra_> you think you are trying to sync ?
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Saviq: I really don't get it, is it urgent? Otherwise, I'll appreciate a fresh eye to see if we do have a race
<dbarth> sil2100: ah sorry, just setting it; i was reviewing the branch
<didrocks> robru: around?
<didrocks> plars: ^
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'd like to land mtp today; should I bother going through you guys for the citrain landing stuff or just file it myself, since I have the necessary knowledge and access? I'd just need an extra pair of eyes for additional testing before landing
<cyphermox> well. that and I really need to write the test plan and all :)
<sil2100> mhr3: m&c ready!
<mhr3> sil2100, ty, cleaning
<davmor2> popey: so no I can't replicate it I can log in no problems it gives me the wrong facebook view let me try twitter instead
<davmor2> popey: do you ever get this closing an app http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/apps-nil.png ?
<fginther> bfiller, I just found a package ofono-phonesim-autostart error for dialer-app that prevents CI testing on the phone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1300880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300880 in dialer-app "CI can't install dialer-app debian packages on image 272" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> bfiller, please let me know if there is someone else I should ping
<popey> davmor2: i rarely close apps, so no.
<popey> kinda annoyed I can't start update-manager on #250
<bfiller> fginther: boiko should know
<fginther> boiko, any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1300880 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300880 in dialer-app "CI can't install dialer-app debian packages on image 272" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> fginther: have changes been made recently to the ofono-phonesim-autostart?
<davmor2> popey: it should in theory open it was tested on 250
<popey> davmor2: and surely someone would have said by now!?
<davmor2> popey: so I guess it's just you]
<popey> bah
<t1mp> what can cause this? 2014/04/01 18:25:21 Cannot push /home/tim/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-c3473594f772b94d7a14e917124a119e3439da5658c4265077eda3b16b186f4b.tar.xz to device
<t1mp> see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7190485/ I get it when I try to flash image 272
<t1mp> where is it pushing it? maybe the partition is full? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7190500/
<fginther> bfiller, it looks like the current version of the package was uploaded march 5
<t1mp> oh, wrong channel
<ogra_> t1mp, to /cache ...
<fginther> bbiab
<ogra_> (which translates to /android/cache/ on a running ubuntu)
<boiko> fginther: hmm, that's the first time I see this error, let me take a look at the ofono-phonesim-autostart script
<t1mp> ogra_: none                            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /android
<t1mp> that is weird
 * t1mp rebooting device
<ogra_> t1mp, /android/cache/recovery is what you want to check
<ogra_> or just /android/cache
<ogra_> /android is just a dir, not a partition
<t1mp> ogra_: why is /android then listed in df?
<t1mp> ah. it is an empty partition with other stuff mounted in it? weird
<ogra_> check mount :)
<popey> davmor2: ok, getting a qmlscene crash
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount|grep " /android "
<ogra_> none on /android type tmpfs (rw,relatime,size=4k)
<t1mp> recovery is full with old images :s
<ogra_> its a tmpfs ...
<t1mp> I think I had that before and I reported a bug.
<ogra_> just rm them
<ogra_> (if there is a bug open already)
<t1mp> ok, thanks
<robru> Saviq, around? I fixed silo 2, feel free to rebuild/reconfig/whatever now
<Saviq> robru, thank you
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<robru> Saviq, I also made it easier for us to fix this issue if it happens again, so it shouldn't take as long if it happens again. next step is to stop it from happening...
<Saviq> robru, :)
<popey> davmor2: had to sign out of U1 and sign back in again to get click update manager working!
<popey> I now have 30 updates in update manager to install
<popey> most I've ever had
<dbarth> o/ silo 007 tested and verified; ready to publish
<robru> dbarth, thanks
<robru> dbarth, ok, published
<dbarth> thanks robru
<robru> you're welcome!
<dbarth> ok, next silo then ;)
<davmor2> popey: nice
<davmor2> popey: and I bet most of them will stay in there due to the naming bug too :)
<popey> davmor2: not on #250
<davmor2> popey: ha nice
<popey> its slowly chugging through them
<davmor2> popey: oh nice so it only lists them still while the app is open close it and reopen and you get a clean list
<pmcgowan> flappy popey is the fist app in my apps screen, very unnerving everytime
<popey> hah
<popey> and its broken, you may as well remove it
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> popey, I thought app updates got into settings, no?
<popey> the developer was hosting it on a 30 day trial web space, and didnt pay to extend it
<dbarth> robru: o/ i have a new silo request on line 31
<popey> pmcgowan: nope, still not migrated over
<dbarth> robru: this one will be of interest to you; it's an additional fix for the icon mismatches
<robru> nice
<robru> dbarth, just fix the URL, you have the branch not the MP
<dbarth> uh sure
<dbarth> robru: ok, now it's ready
<Saviq> fginther, hey, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6285/console looks like some config issue?
<robru> dbarth, oh, unity-webapps-qml is already in silo 1. Can you add that to the same silo? if they're both just two small bugfixes it will be easier than having two silos (which can lead to conflicts)
<fginther> Saviq, hmmm, I'm a little confused by that. I understand why it's trying to install unity8-autopilot, but I don't know why it can't find the matching version of unity8
<fginther> Saviq, let me poke
<Saviq> rsalveti, hey, will you be able to help tweaking touch seed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190810/ for silo 015?
<Saviq> rsalveti, the service is a Recommends of the image provider, so we need to seed it
<davmor2> D'oh popey I just notice that bug is against flo I was testing on mako where it works give me 5 I'll try it on mako
<davmor2> flo even]
<davmor2> popey: I'm assuming it is down to desktop verses mobile web views
<nuclearbob> cihelp: is anybody getting a core dump running ubuntu-emulator on current trusty?
<doanac> nuclearbob: i'm running it right now and it seems functional
<doanac> i haven't poked it too hard yet, but its booting up
<nuclearbob> doanac: okay.  mine won't even start, so I must have a problem with my setup
<popey> davmor2: could be, yes
<popey> davmor2: and on mako 250, no more updates waiting :D all done and re-launched, all good
<dbarth> robru: they are of a quite different nature, but hmm, wny not, yeah, let's do that
<nuclearbob> I was missing an i386 gl library!
<robru> dbarth, yeah, it will be easier, because if I assign two silos, then whichever one publishes first will force the other one to rebuild, which is annoying.
<dbarth> robru: ok changed, and i will try to reconfigure now
<robru> dbarth, should work, let me know if it doesnt'
<davmor2> popey: on your flo try clicking on the word username rather than the box
<popey> davmor2: facebook has no "username"
<popey> fuuu. latest music app doesn't run on #250
<davmor2> popey: here have a sad trombone
<davmor2> sadtrombone.com
<popey> bah, my stupid build I think
<nuclearbob> doanac: I got the emulator fixed.  Is there a good/easy way to use it to run smoke jobs?  I'm still trying to figure out that autopilot job failure from earlier, since running without the ppa still causes the failure
<doanac> nuclearbob: you can run the equivalent at home. that job is based on lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch and uses ./scripts/run-smoke
<nuclearbob> doanac: okay, I tried just copying the job, but it seems stuck on adb reboot bootloader
<doanac> nuclearbob: hmm. sounds like the phone could be out of whack then
<doanac> this at home or in the lab you are  doing this?
<nuclearbob> doanac: this is at home on the emulator since my phone isn't supported any more
<doanac> nuclearbob: this isn't going to work on the emulator yet
<doanac> we are still working on supporting it
<nuclearbob> doanac: okay.  So if I just have a maguro, I can't replicate this?  I guess I'll have to either hassle someone about getting a mako or get thomi to look at this when he gets here
<doanac> nuclearbob: yeah. or log into the phone in question in the lab and poke around
<nuclearbob> doanac: also a good idea, thanks for reminding me of that option
<doanac> ie, rerun the job, and then access it while the job is failing
<boiko> fginther: hey, I'm seeing that same upstart error that you saw on ofono-phonesim-autostart when trying to connect to the device via ssh on image #272
<boiko> fginther: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Empty address ''
<thomi> doanac: nuclearbob: so.. perhaps we should have a call about this? Or are you guys confident that it can be sorted?
<fginther> boiko, so ofono-phonesim-autostart isn't even installed on my device running 270. I wonder if this made it into the image on accident?
<nuclearbob> thomi: when I tried to run the command manually, it seemed stuck until an apt-get -f install, so I'm trying the job again
<cyphermox> robru: hey
<cyphermox> robru: I think I have the jist of it, to fix yesterday's issue with stuff being stopped and all
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7191130/
<boiko> fginther: it is installed when installing dialer-app-autopilot or messaging-app-autopilot
<thomi> doanac: I thought our job was a clone of whatever the smoke tests used. How come our jobs fails but (apparently) the smoke testing job succeeds?
<doanac> thomi: you guys do it slightly differently. you are installing all the packages up-front. we now install packages as they are needed by each test
<doanac> but the job is failing installing ofono-ism. i'd think this would be pretty easy to re-create
<thomi> doanac: I think that, for all our long-term sanity to remain intact, the ap-release-gatekeeper job needs some way to remain in sync with the smoke test job
<fginther> doanac, uhh, this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1300880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300880 in dialer-app "CI can't install dialer-app debian packages on image 272" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> doanac: it seems like the *only* difference is that we want to add a PPA.
<doanac> thomi: and potentially run hooks
<thomi> hmmm, ok
<doanac> thomi: delete the PACKAGES parameter from your job and you'll be in sync with us
<thomi> doanac: how does your job know when to install packages?
<doanac> fginther: that looks like nuclearbob's issue
<doanac> thomi: we have it coded in a testconfig file
<doanac> we were asked to install things and uninstall per test
<doanac> so the way daily-image testing runs, we probably just see the dialer app fail instead of seeing evyerhing fail
<thomi> well, that's good news (kind of?)
<thomi> at least it's not just us having this issue :)
<doanac> misery loves company
<boiko> fginther: nuclearbob: seems like something is wrong with upstart, this empty address error thing, but I don't see any change in upstart mentioned
<Saviq> robru, hey, will you be able to help tweaking touch seed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7190810/ for silo 015?
<Saviq> robru, the service is a Recommends of the image provider, so we need to seed it
<Saviq> cyphermox, maybe you're around and can halp with ↑?
<cyphermox> sure
<Saviq> that'd be the last thing to do before landing silo 015 with right edge (and plenty other goodness), other than you guys ACKing it
<Saviq> cyphermox, would you have time to take that silo for a spin?
<cyphermox> well, if the service is a recommends of something already in the seed you probably don't need to seed it
<Saviq> cyphermox, we do
<Saviq> cyphermox, recommends are not installed on touch
<cyphermox> ah
<Saviq> cyphermox, not when apt-get installing, even
<cyphermox> very well, but I'm not touching the seed until things are completely landed
<Saviq> cyphermox, I thought we'd upload it to the silo? is what we usually did?
<cyphermox> is it?
<Saviq> cyphermox, yeah, this way it goes into proposed together, and will only migrate when everything's good
<cyphermox> sounds fine
<cyphermox> is your silo already configured for this?
<Saviq> cyphermox, I'll add to the CI train list, please reconfigure
<robru> Saviq, oops sorry, was afk. i don't have access to change the seeds myself
<cyphermox> ok
<Saviq> cyphermox, done, silo 15 ready for reconfigure
<Saviq> (and an upload)
<Saviq> robru, no worries
<Saviq> robru, found my victim :)
<Saviq> robru, fwiw, I don't think there's any special access needed to change the seeds, it's just a source package as usual, afaict
<Saviq> robru, only thing is syncing that back to bzr
<robru> Saviq, no, the seeds are stored in a special branch, tightly controlled by the dark cabal.
<Saviq> robru, well, yeah, lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty - not *that* special :D
<Saviq> robru, but indeed you're not part of ~ubuntu-core-dev :)
<robru> Saviq, exactly ;-)
<Saviq> robru, cyphermox, please fight between yourselves who'll take silo 015 for a spin, I'm +2 on it
<robru> Saviq, also, the branch isn't just a standard source package, the source package is generated from that bespoke format... i don't actually know how to do the conversion from that format into a package.
<robru> Saviq, cyphermox : on it
<Saviq> robru, that part's easy :)
<cyphermox> robru: you mean reconfiguring?
<robru> cyphermox, Saviq I thought it was ready to publish?
<Saviq> robru, caveat: unset UPSTART_SESSION before upgrading
<Saviq> robru, only the seed change is missing
<cyphermox> robru: no, it would be missing the seed in the silo
<Saviq> robru, which == apt-get install thumbnailer-service
<Saviq> robru, and lxc-android-config won't upgrade, as usual... due to the bind-mounted things
<robru> Saviq, what about after it's published? what happens to people who just upgrade without unsetting UPSTART_SESSION (eg, everybody)
<cyphermox> indeed, that's important
<Saviq> robru, not everybody, everybody upgrade via images
<Saviq> robru, cyphermox, the adb upgrade broke the root session
<robru> Saviq, ok, but how will the image be created if we have to unset an environment variable? who is setting this variable?
<cyphermox> Saviq: UPSTART_SESSION part fixed in lxc-android-config, is that what you mean?
<Saviq> cyphermox, it's fixed in the session
<Saviq> robru, it's only a problem with adb
<Saviq> robru, image builds fine
<robru> ok
<Saviq> robru, I don't think we can do anything for upgraderd
<Saviq> upgraders
<Saviq> as it requires installing the fixed ubuntu-touch-session and logging out / back in
<Saviq> cyphermox, "the session" meaning ubuntu-touch-session
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-touch-session/no-export-bogus-environment/+merge/213646
<Saviq> it's a bad thing that happened, but I've no idea how to fix that without telling people to jump through a hoop or two
<cyphermox> Saviq: is lxc-android-config already in the ppa?
<Saviq> cyphermox, yes
<robru> cyphermox, I have to run to a doctor's appointment, can you handle the seed change? I'll be back in 2ish hours
<cyphermox> doh, conflict with landing 002 :(
<cyphermox> robru: yeah, I'm on it
<robru> cyphermox, great thanks. I can test things when I'm back if needed
<fginther> Saviq, was there a direct archive upload of unity8?
<robru> bbl
<Saviq> fginther, yes
<Saviq> cyphermox, 002 is just prep
<Saviq> cyphermox, any conflicts with that are to be overridden
<cyphermox> Saviq: yeah, but I don't remember this from one shot to the other
<cyphermox> so as soon as this finishes I'll re-do the reconfig and ignore conflicts
<fginther> Saviq, ok, that's somehow causing the CI problem, but I don't know why yet, will keep looking
<Saviq> cyphermox, ok
<Saviq> fginther, well, we'll only sync archive with trunk with silo 015 landing
<Saviq> fginther, so it kind of makes sense
<cyphermox> alright, so it's reconfigured nao
<cyphermox> Saviq: so since you know about the thumbnailer-service...
<cyphermox> get_thumbnail returns a string, I guess that's a path to a thumbnail file?
<Saviq> cyphermox, truth be told I don't know enough, but I imagine so, yeah :)
<Saviq> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/thumbnailer/dbus-service/+merge/212347
<Saviq> cyphermox, from grepping that, yeah
<jhodapp> can someone make qtubuntu-media and qtvideo-node rebuild in landing silo 006?
<plars> robru, cyphermox: given that http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/272:20140401.1:20140331/7506/ looked pretty good, my understanding was that rerunning 270 further would be unnecessary. As for the click-image-test failure, that's been fixed up in the testcase itself and merged now
<jhodapp> robru, can you make qtubuntu-media and qtvideo-node rebuild in landing silo 006?
<Saviq> jhodapp, I can, new upload, I assume?
<jhodapp> Saviq, yes
<jhodapp> and thanks
<Saviq> jhodapp, running https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/1/console
<jhodapp> Saviq, thank you much
<Saviq> jhodapp, always :)
<Saviq> cyphermox, you'll upload the seed change to the PPA will you?
<cyphermox> yes
<Saviq> cyphermox, ok, let me know if you need anything from me
<cyphermox> yes
<Saviq> I'd really like that silo to land today^Wtonight :)
<cyphermox> Saviq: will do best I can, sorry it took a bit I had to look up how to do the package
<Saviq> cyphermox, no worries there
<cyphermox> so it's in progress now, I'm updating the meta package
<cyphermox> go germinate go! :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: so I wanted to add some code to watch signals and avoid a cancelled build run to break the config files for citrain; so I'll commit a string change for this ready state we talked about too
<slangasek> cool
<Saviq> cyphermox, apparently the train didn't like the powerd changelog update
<Saviq> rsalveti, you around?
<cyphermox> good thing that I asked for a rebuild then
<Saviq> cyphermox, weird thing is it built fine before
<Saviq> cyphermox, and the branch didn't change...
<Saviq> cyphermox, so yeah, replacing rsalveti's MP with my own with the changelog fixed, and rebuilding again
<cyphermox> robru: when you're around to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro/cleanup-on-kill/+merge/213728   but please don't merge this right out, I want didrocks to take a good look at it too :)
<cyphermox> Saviq: means another reconfigure? :D
<Saviq> cyphermox, already done
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro/silo-ready-wording/+merge/213730
<cyphermox> robru: ^
<cyphermox> Saviq: so u-touch-meta is in the PPA and published, so as soon as stuff is rebuilding fine and tested, I should be able to publish it
<Saviq> cyphermox, yup
<Saviq> cyphermox, I'll let you know when I'm ready with it, or actually when built, so that we can parallelize testing?
<cyphermox> sure
<fginther> Saviq, I poked some more on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6285/console. It appears to be failing because it can't find ubuntu-thumbnailer-impl-0. Is this known to be missing from the archive?
<Saviq> fginther, it's only going to be there with the landing of silo 015
<Saviq> fginther, so the error message was probably just unhelpful, but the failure was indeed expected, sorry for having you chasing ghosts
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<fginther> Saviq, no worries
<robru> jhodapp|afk, sorry, was at the doctor.
<robru> cyphermox, looking
<Saviq> cyphermox, this thing must be a new check... it's the third MP I have to mangle to fix the trusty vs. UNRELEASED in changelog ;(
<robru> Saviq, what's going on with the changelog? if you're modifying changelogs yourself you should set them as UNRELEASED and citrain will adjust it for you
<Saviq> robru, yeah, but that seems to be a new requirement
<Saviq> robru, we had trusty there
<Saviq> robru, and it built fine until this evening :|
<robru> hmm, not sure what changed, you'd have to ask didrocks about that (basically only he tinkers with that code)
<Saviq> robru, what's more... https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/get-needed-dep/+merge/213619 is just syncing a change from distro...
<Saviq> not sure I can change that to UNRELEASED...
<robru> Saviq, well, if it's already in distro then you should leave it as 'trusty'... it should check that (comparing trunk to distro) before building. it's wrong to take a release and call it UNRELEASED.
<Saviq> robru, yeah
 * Saviq thinks that's all
<Saviq> looks like we have again a concurrency (or lack of) problem... I've to wait until all packages build to find out that the last one had issues :/
<robru> Saviq, if you watch the PPA instead of watching the jenkins build job, you should be able to see failures sooner
<Saviq> robru, it doesn't even reach the ppa
<Saviq> robru, because it fails when preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, and does not upload the successful ones until all complete
<robru> Saviq, how long does the prepare step take??
<robru> Saviq, prepare is just building source packages, shouldn't take that long... it's the builds that are slwo
<Saviq> robru, 16 mins
<Saviq> robru, last one
<Saviq> robru, with the move to prodstack... they got some 3 times slower...
<Saviq> at least unity8 as an example :|
<robru> oh
<Saviq> so yeah, it's not great
<Saviq> anyway, /me moves to the hotel, then, will follow up on that from there
<robru> Saviq, not sure who to ping about that. surely we can assign more resources for such an important piece of infrastructure...
<Saviq> robru, didrocks is aware, was talking to webops today, but didn't get far
<Saviq> robru, he escalated with Evan
<Saviq> robru, so hopefully we'll get there
<robru> Saviq, ok, glad to hear people are on it
<Saviq> biab
<tedg> Can someone reconfigure silo 4 for me please?
<tedg> And kick off a build
<tedg> Perhaps a robru or cyphermox? ^
 * tedg reads topic like a good IRC user :-)
<robru> tedg, on it
<tedg> robru, Thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome
<cyphermox> robru: you're too fast
<robru> cyphermox, haha. yeah, i should twiddle my thumbs longer before replying ;-)
<cyphermox> yes :)
<robru> tedg, building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/15/console
<robru> boiko, you got silo 5
<robru> oh crap
<robru> tedg, here is the real build for silo 4: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/1/console
<robru> let's everybody just ignore that i rebuilt silo 2 for nothing
<robru> Saviq, sorry, what happened in silo 2 while I was out? I see merge conflicts, and not in debian/changelog. are you working on that?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, we were trying to resolve some weird missing symbols with mterry
<robru> Saviq, oh, it was silo 15 that you gave +2 for.
<Saviq> robru, last status is there's conflicts, mterry needs to resubmit the branch after resolving
<Saviq> robru, yes
<Saviq> robru, 002 is just a prep silo for split greeter
<robru> Saviq, so what happened in silo 15 then? I see you got the seed there. so that's ready for publishing? cyphermox did you poke at silo 15?
<Saviq> robru, cyphermox wanted me to rebuild and retest everything, that's ongoing
<Saviq> robru, after having fixed the changelogs in 4 projects...
<robru> Saviq, oh ok.
<robru> I'm heading out for dinner soonish but I can potential come back, do some basic sanity checks, and then hit publish later tonight.
<Saviq> robru, will let you know
<robru> Saviq, thanks
<robru> tedg, build failed because the revert in distro, forcing a rebuild: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/2/console
<robru> Saviq, oh wow, just testing silo 15 for the first time, right edge looks *sliiiiick* ;-)
<robru> anyways, off for dinner. bbl
<Saviq> robru, it does, don't it :)
<bregma> robru, could you do me the favour of granting a silo for line 32?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-02
<Saviq> robru, cyphermox, +1 on rebuilt silo 015
<Saviq> so, +3 in total :)
<tedg> Silo4 is ready to publish
<cyphermox> ok, will look at both shortly
<Saviq> ok then... o/
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 273 building (started: 20140402 02:05) ===
<ToyKeeper> ... and that's what I've been waiting to test.
<veebers> ToyKeeper: do you know how long it normally takes from the 'started' message until we can flash that image?
<robru> veebers, an hour
<veebers> robru: ah awesome, thanks robru :-)
<robru> veebers, you're welcome
<robru> bregma, sorry, was at dinner. you got silo 8
<ToyKeeper> In the spirit of April Fools Day, I should mark all the image 273 tests as "green -- ship it!"
<veebers> robru: another query for you :-) will imgbot state when the image is ready and can be flashed?
<robru> veebers, yes, imgbot pings again at the exact moment that the new image is flashable.
<veebers> robru: sweet thanks
<robru> veebers, you're welcome
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: I rather all red :)
<thomi> ... April 1st was yesterday ;)
<cyphermox> thomi: it's still on for another 45 minutes here
<cyphermox> :D
<ToyKeeper> As soon as it's April 2 in UTC+11, it should be safe to use the internet again.  ;P
<ToyKeeper> Er, UTC-11, I mean.  ;P
<robru> ugh, only 8:25 here...
<robru> good news everyone! (tedg, Saviq): I published silos 4 and 15 ;-)
<cyphermox> oh, shoot.
<cyphermox> robru: thumbnailer is still in unapproved.
<cyphermox> and I see it wasn't in the touch ffe
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 273 DONE (finished: 20140402 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/273.changes ===
<robru> cyphermox, how could thumbnailer not be in the touch ffe? isn't it a touch-only thing?
<cyphermox> seems to me like it should be yeah, I'm trying to figure out why it's not in the list
<cyphermox> but yeah, grepping the page says it's not mentioned at all
<robru> cyphermox, I wonder if it's a new component or something? in any case just add it to the list, I don't think anybody will mind
<cyphermox> not that I know, it started getting landed in saucy
<cyphermox> (at least according to lp)
<robru> bbl
<cyphermox> yuck yuck yukc
<cyphermox> Saviq: still around?
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> cyphermox: thumbnailer is part of ubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu since it's required by UITK which is required by probably webapps :S
<Mirv> so it's not purely "touch only"
<cyphermox> robru: btw, thumbnailer is seeded everywhere via qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin; because checkbox-gui requires it
<cyphermox> Mirv: I know
<Mirv> right ^
<cyphermox> or yeah, webapps
<cyphermox> but I think checkbox is a more likely culprit on things like edubuntu and xubuntu
<cyphermox> I'm not sure, but I'd expect them to rip out webapps; though I may be wrong
<Mirv> true
<cyphermox> heh, then again indeed maybe it is unity-webapps-qml
<cyphermox> in any case, this is disgusting
<Mirv> well, ui-toolkit itself went through in a day too
<veebers> robru: when you say you published silo 15, that means that it's contained in the latest image 273?
<cyphermox> veebers: no
<veebers> cyphermox: ah ok, thanks for clarifying. Does it mean it'll be in the next image?
<veebers> cyphermox: hmm, I guess I'm asking when will the fixes it contain be contained in an image :-)
<cyphermox> there's a snag; thumbnailer slipped through the cracks and is still in the unapproved queue, it will take a bit to deal with
<cyphermox> best I can tell you right now is "sometime tomorrow"
<veebers> cyphermox: ok, thanks again for the clarification.
<cyphermox> Mirv: I'm off to bed considering I should be up again in only a little more than 4 hours
<cyphermox> Mirv: if you want you can try to bribe an archive admin to let thumbnailer in in exchange for beer, considering it's just adding a Provides
<cyphermox> I'm not overly happy with how this worked though, although it's in part my fault for not checking more thoroughly to make sure it was safe
<ToyKeeper> Well, it took about 2 whole minutes to make image 273 lock up.
<Mirv> yeah, I'll consider bribing
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: yay
<cyphermox> Mirv: good day!
 * cyphermox logs off
<Mirv> good night :)
<psivaa> ogra_: didrocks: and anyone interested in the test results on manta.. the (2) devices are not showing up under adb in the lab. hence can't get the results until someone from the IS goes direct and resurrect both of them
<didrocks> psivaa: ok, thanks for the head's up
<psivaa> didrocks: just sent an email about the image status of 272 and 273( upto now). I need to run some emergency errands and not sure if i'll be back before the meeting.
<didrocks> psivaa: no worry! thanks for the update (just received your email :))
<psivaa> didrocks: yw :)
<ogra_> didrocks, bah, cu2d doesnt respect multiple changelog entries it seems (i explicitly built lxc-android-config with -v to get all four versions shown in the changelog)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum? cu2d doesn't resign anything
<didrocks> ogra_: so it doesn't change the .changes file
<didrocks> ogra_: see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/0.155
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, something did ... i wonder if its the PPA itself
<didrocks> ogra_: it's a bug in the launchpad copy API. Nothing to do with cu2dd
<ogra_> didrocks, right, see the changes ML
<didrocks> cu2d*
<didrocks> so "bah"
<ogra_> well it got lost somewhere ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, and it's not cu2d
<ogra_> yeah, sorry, i meant the whole process when saying cu2d
<didrocks> ogra_: you should really use a branch, at least, you will just click "rebuild" adding a new MP, and all will be in one shot :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: need a silo?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  what a service :) Sure I could use one for quick landing
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, I asked to get unity8 unstuck from proposed (see #ubuntu-release)
<ogra_> imgbot, status 273
<imgbot> Image 273 test results on mako - Total: 667, Pass: 666, Crashes: 0, Rate: 99.7%
<ogra_> oh, it was fast today :)
<didrocks> yeah :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-007 it is
<ogra_> ah, still syncing ... thats why there are no crashes yet
<didrocks> ogra_: false hope! :p
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks, I asked for approving thumbnailer earlier which was blocking it first
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, it was in unapproved?
<didrocks> and stuck there?
<Mirv> didrocks: yep, since it's seeded elsewhere. but infi_nity accepted it then.
<Mirv> there was only the addition of Provides line over there
<didrocks> great
<ogra_> imgbot, status 273
<imgbot> Image 273 test results on mako - Total: 668, Pass: 667, Crashes: 5, Rate: 99.7%
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> 5 crashes ?
<popey> jenkins experts.. how do I find the .debs built by this:- https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtorganizer5-eds-trusty-amd64-ci/ ?
<sil2100> popey: on the first look of it, they don't seem to be exported
<popey> sil2100: does that mean it didnt build?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/58560a4ce3c2e52baaaa19390dc28579e7f5e8c3 tops e.u.c today
<seb128> click (gi._glib.GError) /usr/bin/click@86 → main → run
<seb128> "gi._glib.GError: Error opening directory '/home/famost/.cache/url-dispatcher/click-urls': Permission denied"
<seb128> just as fyi, in case that's not known
<seb128> cjwatson, ^
<sil2100> popey: it seems it built correctly but jenkins didn't export the debs anywhere for download - or maybe you have ssh access to that jenkins instance?
<popey> i do not
<ogra_> hmm, so am i running oxide now when i start a webapp ?
<popey> ogra_: is oxide even installed?
<popey> i see no packages with ox in the name
<ogra_> yes, liboxide entered in 273
<popey> so it is
<ogra_> and we have a new webbrowser app
<ogra_> whihc i was expecting to use it
<popey> but webapps use webapp-container though, right?
<ogra_> but i was kind of expecting it to be a lot snappier etc
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't think it's activated until people use the new framework
<popey> ah
<didrocks> dbarth explained that yesterday during the meeting
<ogra_> ah, i thought the last change activated it
<didrocks> are you listening guys? :p
<popey> yeah, but he's french.. so you know.. ☻
<didrocks> davmor2: around?
<dbarth> hey, so to the question, only apps with the new framework take advantage of oxide
<dbarth> ogra_: for example, the new facebook or twitter should use that, i uploaded them to the store yesterday
<dbarth> is there already an image i can try with the new oxide runtime included?
<ogra_> dbarth, so my handfull of webapps needs to change that in the manifest ?
<ogra_> (do we have some developer guide what to do ?)
<dbarth> ogra_: yup
<dbarth> ogra_: there's a wiki page for that
<dbarth> hang on
<dbarth> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement and the new 14.04 section in particular
<ogra_> thanks !!
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, can I help with the thumbnailer situation in any way?
<Mirv> Saviq: it was resolved in the morning. then, didier unlocked another promotion blocking issue. I'm wondering though why it's still not migrating.
<Saviq> Mirv, right, there's a bunch of things from silo 015 that didn't migrate yet - unity8, ubuntu-touch-session, lxc-android-config, qtubuntu....
<Mirv> Saviq: thumbnailer was blocking most of it earlier, now that shouldn't be the issue
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> davmor2, wow, thanks for the gmail tip ... G+ is sooo much snappier !
<davmor2> ogra_: pleasure
<davmor2> popey: facebook isn't as pretty
<davmor2> dbarth: ^ in the facebook webapp if there is an image in the feed it scrolls off the page and there is no way to scroll it over to see the rest, also in a couple of the app G+ and Facebook I see a scrollbar down the side should that be there?
<davmor2> popey: ^
<dbarth> the scrollbar should go away at some point
<dbarth> but that's a standard feature of blink
<dbarth> chris & olivier are planning to remove that on touch devices
<davmor2> dbarth: oh interesting the images only screw up on a first run.   I closed FB and reopened it and now they fit in the tile
<dbarth> davmor2: however, what is the scroll story where you can't scroll it over?
<davmor2> dbarth: first run after a login to facebook you get the tile with the text in and then the image below that that goes off the page and then the comment below that.  The image it appears should scale to fit in the width of the tile which it does if you reopen the app, however doesn't when you first open it
<dbarth> davmor2: did the UI look weird on first run? ie, do you think FB served a different style of UI (WAP style) whereas now you have the modern UI?
<dbarth> we've seen that happen because we were not sending the same UA string to their servers on all requests
<dbarth> and so we were ending up with a funky interface or low-res images
<dbarth> however, oxide is supposed to fixing that, whereas qtwebkit had a bug deep inside where the UA string could be wrong for certain requests (like images off of a CDN)
<davmor2> dbarth: I'd have to check but I think it looked the same.   I need to disappear for a bit I'll try and remove my creds and login and grab a screenshot
<dbarth> keep us posted, and file bugs on webbrowser-app when you spot issues
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> make sure you remove cookies and files in .local/share/<app id>
<sil2100> didrocks: strange, enabling proposed on my device and installing all of the packages stucked in -proposed doesn't cause any problems, it upgrades nicely - digging further
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, then, just poke on #ubuntu-release. Britney may need some hints
<popey> dbarth: I'm getting some odd errors with my webapps in #273 and my webapp fails to start http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193477/
<popey> notably line 12 and 13 should not appear at all, as they are required parameters
<popey> also note line 25
<popey> and line 30
<popey> my .desktop file has this as the exec Exec=webapp-container --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://giffgaff.com/* http://giffgaff.com/?m=1
<dbarth> popey: do you have a click or branch i can try?
<popey> sure
<dbarth> popey: the parameter errors are mostly noise, unfortunately, but the parameters are taken into account i think
<popey> dbarth: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.popey.giffgaff_0.4_all.click and https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/giffgaff
<dbarth> ok
<popey> dbarth: I'm seeing apparmor failures in dmesg
<popey> dbarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193491/
<dbarth> popey: you need to add the webview policy_group
<dbarth> that explains the apparmor rejects you're seeing
<popey> ah
<popey> ok, thanks
<dbarth> eh, yeah, been there done that ;)
<dbarth> it's a bit tricky
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement need some love
<popey> dbarth: added that and it still fails to start..
<dbarth> same rejects?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193499/
<dbarth> hmm, weird
<popey> lets start clean ☻
 * popey wipes his phone and makes some tea
<davmor2> dbarth: the images aren't expanding like they were so I might do a fresh flash but this should give you and idea http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/fb-image.png  notice how the image is bigger than the text tile it sits on the stream is static on a width of the tile so if the image goes off the screen you can't scroll to the right to see the rest
<didrocks> thostr_: hey, any news on the tasks/issues you are assigned to on the landing email?
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, working on it. click scope fix is under testing right now, mediascanner is in the works (one waiting for more info) and saviq with work on the other ones
<thostr_> didrocks: will answer the mail in some moments
<didrocks> thostr_: thanks! any ETA on the click scope fix?
<didrocks> thostr_: as I think the crashers are getting lower, so it will be the last blocker
<thostr_> didrocks: 2 hours....
<didrocks> thostr_: perfect!
<didrocks> thostr_: you can even take 3 :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm keeping an eye on rmadison to see if the packages already migrated fully - LP says yes but rmadison still says no, I'll give you a sign once it's completely in ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> let me heat the iso building page
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in!
<sil2100> unity8 | 7.85+14.04.20140401.3-0ubuntu1 | trusty/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
 * didrocks kicks
<sil2100> (same for other 3)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100!
<sil2100> np ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI (image building with unity8 right-edge) ^
<didrocks> Saviq: there are some crash fixes as well in it, right?
<davmor2> dbarth: and ofcourse now I can't reproduce the large images :'(
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 274 building (started: 20140402 10:00) ===
<dbarth> davmor2: ok, noted
<dbarth> davmor2: worth filing a bug for; affect webapps-core and webbrowser-app please
<dbarth> this way we can see if it's rendering vs UA for ex.
<davmor2> dbarth: will do
<dbarth> popey: giffgaff works here, when i add the webview policy
<dbarth> popey: what's the issue you're seeing on your end?
<popey> dbarth: lemme test now I have re-flashed
<dbarth> i'm running on #272
<cjwatson> seb128: regression caused by Ted's url-dispatcher change, I guess.  The question is why that directory isn't writable by the user
<dbarth> but maybe i have leftovers of a silo and oxide pkg
<popey> dbarth: works here now too, thanks!
<dbarth> ah cool
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm unsure if that's a regression, the e.u.c page has reports from earlier version ... but it might be grouping different problems which leads to a similar signature
<cjwatson> seb128: that url-dispatcher hook was only added yesterday
<cjwatson> seb128: click didn't change
<sil2100> Oh, so url-dispatcher it is in the end!
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ ;p
<cjwatson> well, arguably
<cjwatson> it's poking click into failing
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, so the e.u.c page is a bit misleading
<seb128> cjwatson, it's putting e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/2434944e-b7a5-11e3-afbf-fa163e707a72 in the same bucket, which is a different issue
<cjwatson> yeah, that's entirely different
<cjwatson> I can understand it grouping all GErrors together
<cjwatson> I don't see why it's putting run_user_hooks with run_system_hooks ...
<seb128> cjwatson, I think it builds the signature from the functions' name
<seb128> so it's "run" in both cases
<seb128> "click (gi._glib.GError) /usr/bin/click@86 → main → run" is the signature
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/84147a74-a96c-11e3-a62e-e4115b0f8a4a is also in the same bucket
<cjwatson> seb128: I suppose I could artificially separate those, but it would be awkward and it would only solve a part of the problem anyway
<seb128> cjwatson, the right solution is probably to enhance the apport code/signature to handle those cases better
<seb128> I've also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/989819 on the same line
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 989819 in apport (Ubuntu) "the signatures match code should probably consider the exception for python errors" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> popey: is this you updating the million and 1 apps you have in the store for the new browser
<popey> moi?
<popey> testing oxide, yes.
<davmor2> popey: giffgaff 2 bbc I'm expecting BR anytime ;)
<popey> where are you seeing this?
<davmor2> appdev-notifications@lists.canonical.com
<davmor2> popey: you not on that mailing list?
<popey> i was not aware of that list! i asked if we could get email notifications, and was told no..
<popey> jeez
<davmor2> popey: you asked the wrong person :D
<popey> clearly, i asked the guy who owns it
<davmor2> popey: ah what does he know :D   It does list everything though so that might become a problem for you
<popey> davmor2: whats going on with this bug where apps are installed with the wrong name?
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: Mirv: robru: so, as long as we don't have an apache proxy to expose the silo, I'm rsyncing every 10 minutes the silo files to http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: Mirv: robru: it means people can have access to the branches while they are building
<davmor2> popey: no idea, I'll chase up with it after
<didrocks> like http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-002/mir/ is the mir branch in landing-002
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> That's convinient
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind a silo for line 37 :)
<sil2100> ogra_: on it!
<ogra_> great, thanks :)
<seb128> ogra_, sil2100: would be nice if the assignments would be fifos, and not first to nag on IRC hijacks the ones that prefer to not bother others ;-)
<ogra_> but but ...
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> just saying
<ogra_> i'm sure you'll get the next two before me :)
<seb128> let's see
<Mirv> ok.. bookmarking
<sil2100> seb128: no no no ;) I assign them not depending on the order of pings
<seb128> sil2100, don't worry, it was more a remark for ogra_ than you, things work better if people don't IRC ping after filing a request
<sil2100> seb128: your and thostr_'s silos were assigned first
<seb128> or at least not before waiting for a bit, then if things don't move you can ping ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> sil2100: since I do a scan from first to last with a correction not to starve some other landers ;p
<ogra_> seb128, the landing team isnt staring on the spreadsheet the whole day ... i just notified that there is something new
<seb128> ogra_, they are
<seb128> well, they look at it often enough that IRC pings are usually not needed
<sil2100> We're trying to at least, I'm polling the spreadsheets in intervals of 20-30 minutes
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> looking at my PPA i'm wondering if we possibly could reset the build count (and failed count) ... that seems to pile up for all builds ever done in that PPA
 * sil2100 jumps out for a lunch ingredient
<didrocks> ogra_: doesn't seem to be exposed through launchpad API
<ogra_> ah, sad
<didrocks> (in write mode)
<ogra_> i guess within one or two releases that will become a quite high number
<didrocks> especially in the first silos :)
<davmor2> dbarth: ha finally looks like rotation can throw it our of kilter by I have a couple of screenshots to highlight it writing the bug up now
<Mirv> Saviq probably wouldn't mind if I rebuilt the necessary parts of landing-002 now that right edge branches were merged
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess he will even love you! :)
<Mirv> :)
<davmor2> dbarth: oh apparently not rotate grrrr something random then :(  not so useful
<didrocks> ok, going for some exercise
<davmor2> dbarth: bug #1301318
<ubot5> bug 1301318 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Facebook webapp occasionally displays images wider than the screen and can't be scrolled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301318
<ogra_> oh, thats so sexy ... videos play in the browser
 * Mirv merging what remains of robru's ubuntu-touch-session packaging fixes
<davmor2> didrocks: it appears we have lost ogra_ to cat videos on google+ can we send someone to reset his browser to the old qtwebkit version please
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> totally not !
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<ogra_> i'm watching an awesome unboxing video atm
<ogra_> for a potato !
<davmor2> ogra_: you need help
<ogra_> he is just comparing the potato to an LG G2
<Mirv> ogra could reack https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-touch-session/packaging_robru/+merge/213813 since it's the same changes you acked before for robru, just conflicts-resolved
<ogra_> the G2 actually comes with a lot of megapickles ... while you can only add a few pickles to the poatao
<davmor2> ogra_: oh well the potato is obviously far more diverse and useful, the LG doesn't have Ubuntu on it :)
<ogra_> the potato neither
<ogra_> it is a phablet potato though ... it is pretty big
<ogra_> you can get the potato without contract too !
<Mirv> thanks sil2100 :)
<davmor2> popey: quick work with xnox
<popey> davmor2: eh?
<davmor2> popey: on the google+ app :)
<popey> oh
<davmor2> WOW google+ works on the FLO!!!!!!!!! didrocks shipit :D
<davmor2> dbarth: anyone on your team got a manta?
<davmor2> ogra_: have you got a manta?
<dbarth> davmor2: manta?
<davmor2> dbarth: nexus 10
<dbarth> hmm, no i don't think we do
<ogra_> davmor2, just upgrading it for my silo testing
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 274 DONE (finished: 20140402 11:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/274.changes ===
<dbarth> davmor2: needs adjustments?
<davmor2> dbarth: I'll get a video for you
<dbarth> ok
<popey> davmor2: doesn't work here on mako. blank screen after logging in
<davmor2> popey: no it is not updated I think he just republished it
<popey> davmor2: i approved it and have it on my device
<davmor2> popey: :'(  blame ogra
<ogra_> silo 13 is ready for releasing ...
<sil2100> ogra_: as long as it's not set to 'Tested: yes' then we will not notice ;)
<popey> dbarth: omgubuntu doesn't work in our browser anymore http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-02-123815.png
<sil2100> Ah
<popey> dbarth: it used to (i have a phone on #250 here and it loads). My bet is it's the facebook popup you get
<sil2100> ogra_: you didn't run the Build job with watch-only, let me do that
<sil2100> ogra_: that's why it didn't get marked as done on the spreadsheet
<dbarth> popey: the popup should indeed be the issue
<ogra_> davmor2, popey, so running G+ in the manta browser gets me the "go to mobile website" page
<ogra_> sil2100, oops
<dbarth> do you see a crash or something in the logs?
<sil2100> ogra_: just for the future ;) It's running now
<davmor2> ogra_: go to it via gmail
<ogra_> sil2100, how would i do that, i dont see a switch/button
<ogra_> davmor2, well, works now in the browser
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> kind of
<ogra_> trying to scroll ends up in massive flickering
<davmor2> ogra_: bit juddery though right
<davmor2> ogra_: same for gmail
<sil2100> ogra_: once you dput the package to the PPA, you press the Build button and check the 'WATCH_ONLY' option
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, ok, thanks !
<ogra_> dbarth, double tapping on an article text doesnt zoom in anymore ... is that wanted ?
<dbarth> ogra_: not sure, but it's normal; there are discussions as to whether double tap should be handled by the browser or not
<dbarth> think "fastclick"
<ogra_> well, other mobile browsers behave like that
<ogra_> i guess people will have an assumption that you can zoom into article text that way
<davmor2> popey: does grooveshark playback work for you anymore?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> thostr_: who is working from the platform side on waking devices up from sleep on alarms?
<thostr_> popey: tvoss that is
 * popey pokes tvoss 
<popey> thanks thostr_
<popey> tvoss: is there a blueprint / bug tracking that?
<thostr_> popey: yes, it's in our experience tracking sheet
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: WOW volume works in videos in the google plus feed
<ogra_> yeah
<tvoss> popey, the android side is there, we need to provide a fallback impl for the desktop, though
<popey> davmor2: videos work?
<Mirv> mardy: phew, publishing qtbase in a minute. I needed quite a few reruns because of flakiness locally, but in the end confirmed that there are no regressions compared to ubuntu10.
<ogra_> popey, if yyu play embedded youtube videos in G+ in the browser they work
<ogra_> popey, it doesnt work in the app
<mardy> Mirv: excellent!
<ogra_> (yet)
<davmor2> popey: yeap see either jono q&a or ogra_ potato unboxing
<ogra_> bug 1301351 for the webapp ...
<ubot5> bug 1301351 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] embedded videos do not play in G+ app while they play fine in the browser" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301351
<Mirv> Saviq: I did Stuff while you were away to your landing! :)
<Mirv> Saviq: so in the greeter split.. I removed the touch schemas branch which already landed via "indicator-sound rerelease with test suite fix". and I redid the ubuntu-touch-session packaging branch since it conflicted after partially similar branches went in
<Mirv> Saviq: then I tried to rebuild the rest, but ended up rebuilding only indicator-sound ubuntu-touch-session unity-mir since the unity8 split branch now has new conflicts that would need to be fixed
<didrocks> Mirv: rocking!
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1301341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301341 in webbrowser-app "grooveshark playback has stopped functioning" [Undecided,New]
<boiko> cjwatson: hi, would you mind please triggering a rebuild on this powerpc build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/5872529
<cjwatson> boiko: done
<boiko> cjwatson: thansk
<boiko> thanks
<pmcgowan> How's 274 looking
<ogra_> whee !
<ogra_> switching apps is so shiny now
 * sil2100 still needs to upgrade
<sil2100> hm, maybe it's the best moment for that now!
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I love the right edge
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<ogra_> yeah, me too
 * ogra_ waits for 275 though ... i want faster boots as well :P
<ChickenCutlass> Saviq: nice work (and your team)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: new broswer in too
<ChickenCutlass> love it
<ChickenCutlass> oxcide
<bregma> sil2100, landing-008 is ready for publish (desktop only), it will probably need a packaging change approval
<ogra_> yeah, i have to re-upload all my webapps now
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, video playback in G+ works now :)
<ChickenCutlass> yup
<pmcgowan> quite a landing day, April 1!
<sil2100> bregma: looking
<ogra_> boot animation (split greeter) and media-hub are still missing from the big landings
<kenvandine> bfiller, i tested landing-011, looks good.  have you tested it yet?
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: and MMS stuff
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<ogra_> lol, yeah
<bfiller> kenvandine: haven't had time yet
 * ogra_ still thinks we should better ship a UPS voucher ... would be cheaper than sending MMMS
<bfiller> kenvandine: has Elleo tested it? I hope to get to it today
<ogra_> (SCNR ... MMS jokes have to happen if someone mentions it)
<kenvandine> bfiller, not sure
<bfiller> I'll ask him
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed! Looks ok, the packaging dep downgrade seems strange, but it's simply a minor one -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.2.0+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<davmor2> popey: that link in the email you sent out is either getting ddos'd or it doesn't exit anymore :)
<Saviq> cprov, hey, can you have a look at what failed here http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6307/console ?
 * Saviq has no idea how things work now after the move to new scripts
<cprov> Saviq: sure
<cprov> Saviq: I am not familiar with it, but it looks like a process died mid-build. Let me get someone who actually know it.
<Saviq> cprov, thanks
<cprov> Saviq: fginther walked me through the log ... We can see that the phone was reboot and the test failed to unlock the phone. Does it ring any bells to you ?
<cprov> Saviq: it seem that previous jobs (6301 - 5) failed in the same way.
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with 274 on mako
<ogra_> plars, ^^^^any idea ?
<plars> ogra_: probably the device for in a bad state. psivaa is looking at it right now
<ogra_> thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: so, qtbase from your silo 17 FTBFS - the main reason is that libxkbcommon that's awailable in trusty is too old for your distropatched patches to work
<sil2100> Mirv: you need at least 0.4.0, while the archive has 0.3.1-2
<ogra_> pmcgowan, did you by chance try 274 on a manta ?
 * ogra_ ends up at a black screen after OTA upgrade
<pmcgowan> ogra_, no but I can momentarily
<pmcgowan> I thought davmor2 had
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no I'm still testing 273
<ogra_> after another reboot it comes up now
 * davmor2 updated to 274
<davmor2> ogra_: so it workd fine for me on manta
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ^
<ogra_> yeah, was only the first boot after upgrade for me
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't get that it was just like normal
<sil2100> Mirv: debian already has 0.4.0, but I'm not sure if it would be easy to get it into trusty now at this stage...
<ogra_> hmm, on the manta you cant switch between apps ?
<psivaa_> ogra_: davmor2: pmcgowan: we have about 4 mako's down at the moment. thinking of borrowing from fginther from another pool. but if 274 had any issues in flashing/ rebooting we'll end up making one more device unusable
<davmor2> psivaa_: I'm updating my mako now
<pmcgowan> I have 274 on my mako, seems good
<ogra_> same here
<sil2100> Whoops, we're getting low on silos again
<psivaa_> ok, thanks. let me find run the tests on another device
 * sil2100 can't wait for u-s-s to be considered for migration from -proposed already
<sil2100> seb128: how does it look for desktop related package uploads that include bugfixes only? Can those be normally moved out of the UNAPPROVED queue?
<seb128> sil2100, they can yes
<seb128> sil2100, are you low on silos?
<seb128> sil2100, I can m&c settings if you want
<sil2100> seb128: it's not critical, we still have 2 silos free - but I would like to assign one additional for you as well, but we can wait for u-s-s to move out of proposed with the m&c
<seb128> sil2100, I clicked m&c, there is no way that one doesn't migrate ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> I'll poke the release team for packages in the unapproved queue then
<seb128> I was about to do that
<seb128> but nice if you do it ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, I guess thostr_ could publish hud as well, since it has been flagged as testing success
<sil2100> Oh, it just got turned
<sil2100> Let me publish then
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<davmor2> psivaa_: no issue here doing an ota on mako  how are you updating the devices though?
<psivaa_> davmor2: 'ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel trusty-proposed' is the command to do the flashing
<davmor2> psivaa_: right give me 5 and I'll do that
<davmor2> psivaa_: just double checking you are adb reboot bootloader before --bootstrap right?
<psivaa_> davmor2: yes. that's correct
<davmor2> psivaa_: that's okay then :)  just double checking :)
<davmor2> psivaa_: downloading now
<davmor2> and downloaded
<davmor2> rebooting into recovery
<davmor2> psivaa_: so I have a working mako on 274
<davmor2> psivaa_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/r274.png
<Saviq> cprov, fginther, sorry was otp, no, nothing changed that I know of that could cause that... but then I don't know the scripts used at all...
<didrocks> thostr_: did the fix flowed in?
<thostr_> didrocks: no, not yet...
<sil2100> thostr_: m&c please :) !
<thostr_> sil2100: running...
<sil2100> thostr_: thank you!
<davmor2> cyphermox: if this goes tits up I'm going to hunt you down and hurt you /me hit the sync button in rhythmbox on a freshly bootstrapped n4
<dbarth> o/ silo 001 verified; ready for publication
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> dbarth: published, thanks!
<plars> ogra_, didrocks: I think we finally have a working device again and install/test on 274 is starting now, sorry for the delay. I'll monitor it closely but i don't expect more problems at this point
<ogra_> thanks :)
<sil2100> plars: excellent :)
<sil2100> seb128: I'll m&c your silo as we're low on silos :)
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting!
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> sorry
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, i tested silo 11 again, looks good
<bfiller> kenvandine: going to mark it tested
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> dbarth, bfiller, robru: dealing with landing 11
<kenvandine> sil2100, the packaging changes in landing 11 are good, submitted by a core dev and reviewed by another core dev :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: well, no, I didn't add the media player sync parts yet
<sil2100> kenvandine: I love packaging changes like these ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: it looks like it worked all the same :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: well, you shouldn't be able to see more than Unknown - Unknown
<cyphermox> if you are, then you're using amarok
<cyphermox> (amarok is cheating and caching the files locally)
<davmor2> cyphermox: no this is syncing stuff from a laptop to an empty phone so I'm assuming that is fine it possibly won't work now if I add track to my pc
<cyphermox> the file sync, copying files from the computer to the device via the music player might work though; the issue is just that it never reads metadata
<cyphermox> so showing that you have files X, Y, Z on the device in the media player will never list you tracks (until I add code to ask libtag about those)
<cyphermox> but pushing the files probably does
<sil2100> bregma: I'll m&c your silo if you don't mind, usually we don't do that for landers but we're a bit low on silos still ;)
<bregma> sil2100, please go ahead
<didrocks> ogra_: and yeah, I'm a year off
<ogra_> heh
 * sil2100 is happy that the CI Train process works so well lately
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/music-from-rb-sync.png  I unplugged it and plugged it back in and now ofcourse it all displays as unknowns on the device but it is a much nicer way to transfer the files in the first place :)
<cyphermox> I bet :)
<psivaa_> davmor2: ack, thanks. plars got the tests going again. i had to go out suddenly again
<davmor2> cyphermox: about 1 minute faster on transfer to which is bizarre
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I was out for exercice
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: man this phone is getting slow http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/  on a plus side individual and many apps scroll well in the right hand drag :)
<plars> ogra_: quick question for you - how long does image generation take now from start to finish? And what about the component parts of it? (android, ubuntu rootfs, system-image)
<plars> do we have rough numbers for that at least?
<ogra_> well, we have the imagebot that marks the start and end of builds
<ogra_> (and announces them in here)
<ogra_> cdimage has timestamps ... so one could etrapolate the time the different steps take from that
<cprov> Saviq: did you sort the s-jenking failure out ?
<ogra_> plars, <imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 273 building (started: 20140402 02:05) ===
<ogra_> plars, <imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 273 DONE (finished: 20140402 03:35) ===
<ogra_> that was our nightly buiuld
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: does that have the latest boot stuff
<plars> ogra_: does that include all three of those pieces?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, nope, 275 will have it
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> plars, thats from starting the build to it showing up on system-image.u.c
<plars> ogra_: ok, so that includes building the android parts and the rootfs, not just assembling the system image
<ogra_> plars, for the start the bot monitors the processlist on the central builder in a 5min interval ... for the end it is watching the content of the mako json index on s-i.u.c
<plars> ogra_: how hard would it be to replicate that whole process to build customized images?
<ogra_> that does *not* include building any android parts
<plars> ah, ok
<ogra_> they come from a package which is build asyncronously
<ogra_> during build we just install the android package on the builder and copy around the img files it contains
<plars> ok
<Saviq> robru, hey, icanhassilo for row 45 please?
<robru> sure
<robru> Saviq, ok, you got silo 4
<Saviq> robru, awesome, thanks!
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> plars, oh, i missed the question above ... for customized images i would still recommend rootstock for rootfs and system-image and well ... the android package with your patches in case you plan to change the android bits
<plars> ogra_: the android package isn't built in a ppa like a normal package though, right?
<ogra_> it is a normal package we upload to the archive
<ogra_> (and i think rsalveti recently even started using a silo for it ... which is pretty pointless though)
<robru> brb
<boiko> robru: landing-005 tested and ready for releasing
<robru> boiko, published!
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<bschaefer> cjwatson, ping
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<davmor2> rsalveti: help please,  I followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts/432433#432433 but I'm getting oh no you can't do that :) First ERROR encountered: error code from SyncEvolution access denied (remote, status 403): GET: bad HTTP status: <status 1.1, code 403, class 4, Forbidden>
<cjwatson> bschaefer: hi
<cjwatson> bschaefer: (note it's 8pm for me)
<bschaefer> cjwatson, hello! I was wondering if you could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/enable-mir-support-ffe/+merge/212072
<bschaefer> cjwatson, oo
<cjwatson> well, not just now
<bschaefer> cjwatson, well, if you could take a look at a reasonable time for you
<cjwatson> hopefully somebody will respond to your message on #-release
<bschaefer> cjwatson, thanks again for helping me get the deb files corrected :)
<bschaefer> yeah as do i!
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 47 when you have a moment
<robru> bfiller, ok, you got silo 8! and can i get you to clean silo 11? thanks
<bfiller> robru: thanks, just did the merge and clean on silo 11
<robru> bfiller, thanks!
<pmcgowan> bfiller, wow a fix already?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yup
<bfiller> pmcgowan: and there was an oxide fix as well, need both oxide and ubuntu-keyboard fixes
<pmcgowan> bfiller, good stuff
<bfiller> pmcgowan: should help a lot
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller: is that the facebook one?
<ChickenCutlass> you where showing m
<ChickenCutlass> me
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: yes, and some others pmcgowan found
<ChickenCutlass> nice work
<ChickenCutlass> brocacho
<bfiller> as I said thanks
<bregma> hey robru it's time.... be generous and gift me a silo for line 48 ?
<bregma> robru, and line 49, we are burninating the electrons today
<robru> bregma, your wish is my command! You got 5 and 11
<bregma> multually prime!
<kgunn> robru: bregma will also want one for 46
<robru> kgunn, bregma: ok, that one's 12
<bregma> it's just like gosh-darn Christmas today
<robru> everybody gets a silo! ;-)
<kgunn> oprah style...you get a silo! you get a silo! you get a silo!
<bfiller> robru: silo 8 ready for release
<thostr_> anybody around that can give me a silo for line  42?
<robru> bfiller, done!
<robru> thostr_, ok, you got silo 15
<thostr_> robru: thanks
<robru> thostr_, you're welcome
<bregma> robru, landing-011 has passed its test and can be published at your liesure
<robru> bregma, thanks
<robru> bregma, published
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<stgraber> anyone around to give xnox a silo for two Ubuntu One removal branches? (last entry of the spreadsheet)
<robru> stgraber, got you silo 11, please build
<stgraber> robru: thanks
<robru> stgraber, you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-03
<robru> alright, I'm off for dinner, will be back later though
<cyphermox> robru: btw, silo 11 had an issue uploading the the PPA, I'm not sure why
<cyphermox> a following run of the build job seems successful now
<cyphermox> do you have access to the ps-jenkins list to see why the uploads were rejected or something?
<cjwatson> 2014-04-03 00:07:12 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140403-000629-025651/~ci-train-ppa-service/landing-011/ubuntu/indicator-applet_12.10.2+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/laun
<cjwatson> chpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140403-000629-025651/~ci-train-ppa-service/landing-011/ubuntu/indicator-applet_12.10.2+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7,
<cjwatson>  9, u'No public key')"]
<cjwatson> looks like transient trouble talking to the keyserver
<cjwatson> (is my guess)
<kgunn> just looking for a silo for line 51
<kgunn> (btw, silo 12 ready to merge...so... :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 275 building (started: 20140403 02:05) ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> hmm, how that 275 has taken >2h to build
<stgraber> there's a bit of backlog on the system-image importer
<stgraber> it was in manual mode while setting up generic_x86 and I forgot to turn it back on (looks like nobody noticed until now). I've re-enabled the cronjob and it'll start processing the latest images now.
<stgraber> since we now have two rootfs images to process, expect the processing time to almost double (not much we can do there...)
<Mirv> right
<Mirv> thanks for fixing it
<Mirv> and it seems testing is also halted for a bit longer time probably
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 275 DONE (finished: 20140403 05:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/275.changes ===
<robru> ogra_, Mirv: wow, 3 hour image build, longest one I've ever seen!
<Mirv> that was indeed a long one, but great that it happened at last. too bad we won't get test results.
<didrocks> psivaa_: hey, I think we'll have to run all the tests ourselves manually to know what's the image status is if we don't have devices, you do have a mako, right?
<psivaa_> didrocks: no. i dont have a mako
<didrocks> ok, Mirv: do you think you would have time for that?
<didrocks> (like a background task, and don't do landings meanwhile)
<Mirv> didrocks: I can squash two bugs in a one run, since I'm soon about to test a qtdeclarative update
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that's a good plan then! :)
<didrocks> oh, the date format fix?
<didrocks> it's already there, nice!
<Mirv> well Pat suggested that "maybe these two lines would work", so I'm testing that now and if it works properly without regressions I'll submit it upstream
<Mirv> first findings is that yes it seems to work, but the real test is with RSS Reader and then seeing nothing regresses
<didrocks> yeah
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> didrocks, seems stgraber added i386 to the system-image builds last night ... which he said he can only run serialized ... which in turn resulted in the last image taking 3:05h to build
<ogra_> (i'll talk to him tonight to rip it out again and find a way to parallelize that, but todays builds will most likely take that long :/ )
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, thanks for the head's up
<cjwatson> ogra_: He said fairly clearly in scrollback that most of the delay was due to the cronjob being accidentally disabled for a while
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, right, so thats not the real time yet ... he warned me that i should look at the build time since it would be significantly longer
<cjwatson> ogra_: So please see how long the next build takes before taking any action
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thanks for the heads up, i totally missed that above
<bzoltan> ogra_: could you please tekk me what do I do wrong? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7197747/ FAILED (failures=18)
<Mirv> bzoltan: I wonder if phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable is needed, that's what I do before running tests as mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK... I try that
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK needed -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/4/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1.diff (new dep, it's in universe but -scope-click is as well)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<psivaa> ogra_: popey: contrary to what i said in the meeting, we now have a flo impacted by the reboot issue, with 275
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> psivaa, can you ask whoever does the reboot to capture /proc/last_kmsg from recovery ?
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, will do that.
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197823/
<ogra_> (it is important that there is no reboot between the hang and getting that log)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, with 275, which is supposed to adb wait, have all tests failing, and then reboot?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, depends where it actually hangs ... if it is run-init there is no way to get any adbd up
<didrocks> ok
<ogra_> what psivaa posted above doesnt seem to hang in run-init though
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> can we centralize all that into a bug?
<didrocks> that will make tracking/conversation better
<ogra_> [   25.702487] transport_store: usb cable is not connected
<ogra_> interesting
<bzoltan> Mirv: that dbus-probe does not help
<ogra_> if it actually thinks the cable is disconnected we cant really do much :(
<bzoltan> Mirv, ogra_, didrocks: stock image ... not even a single app gives good results.
<didrocks> bzoltan: hum, that's not what Mirv is experiencing though?
<didrocks> as he's rerunning everything manually
<didrocks> bzoltan: unrelated to the boot issue I guess?
<didrocks> (you are booted)
<ogra_> bzoltan, note that the shell handling changed, make sure to be on the latest phablet-tools etc
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I am booted
<bzoltan> ogra_: I check that
<ogra_> foundations dropped a few things from the login process (and added others)
<bzoltan> ogra_: Installed: 1.0+14.04.20140401-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan> seems to be fresh
<bzoltan> in the logs I see %CLICK_FRAMEWORK%-%CLICK_ARCH% [here comes the directory listing of my ~]  (process:8732): WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID
<Mirv> bzoltan: so far I haven't had problems with #275
<bzoltan> Mirv: I do not know what the problem is ... I wish to understand. I am sure it is not about the image... but the tools
<davmor2> Morning all
<sergiusens> ogra_: it thinks it's disconnected on the host or device side?
<sergiusens> are we back to the device online and restart adb server to get it back situation?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it shouldnt
<ogra_> oh, i havent tried that yet
<ogra_> let me reproduce the error ... i'm at the 25th loop, still working
<ogra_> it is so annoying that it takes forever too even get it ... i hate such bugs
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> #27 hangs :)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> restarting didnt help
<ogra_> lets see what last_kmsg says ... i added some extra panic line after run-init
<ogra_> hmm, so it doesnt pass run-init http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198063/
<ogra_> (else it would have printed something )
 * ogra_ adds more printing
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> dang
<ogra_> heh, trying to work on the device while the loop script runs in another terminal isnt helpful :P
<bzoltan> Mirv: like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7198089/
<ogra_> popey, hmm, your pastebin is differnt from the mail content
<popey> oh
<popey> did i grab the wrong one
<ogra_> well, it moves forward there
<ogra_> what is irritating is that systemd-udevd starts that early
<ogra_> it should start after the contsainer
<popey> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197970/
<popey> too many pastebins open
<Mirv> bzoltan: hrm. something clearly wrong, but what...
<Mirv> bzoltan: what I do before starting the tests is apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot address-book-app-autopilot messaging-app-autopilot dialer-app-autopilot  friends-app-autopilot webbrowser-app-autopilot mediaplayer-app-autopilot unity8-autopilot ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot
<Mirv> and I don't see such errors as that missing module
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<mandel> can someone give me a jand with jenkins, I have tested the tests in a branch on my machine and the phone and the tests pass but it seems that PS jenkins is "slow" and the timeouts of the QTRY_COMPARE are not long enough.. :-/
<davmor2> popey: didrocks: so I found an app in Ubuntu Netwalk that does the renaming issue I have installed it twice from available but on once does it show up in click list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198136/ So from that I can only assume it is safer than we think my big concern would be updates not sure on a happy way to test that though
<davmor2> s/but on/but only
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, if you can test updates, that would be excellent!
<popey> ogra_: you don't need anything else from my phone do you?
<ogra_> popey, nope
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> mandel: jenkins doesn't build itself your requests, it's the distro builders building it
<mandel> didrocks, hm.. bummer, tests used to pass with no problems, but now the simply fail and I'm quite sure is due to timing issues
 * mandel adds even more timeouts while thinks of a diff way to test qt signals
<davmor2> didrocks: also I can't reproduce the mediascanner crashers so I'm going to assume for now that they are invalid and refile if it happens again so those can be knocked off the blocker list along with the unity8 crasher I guess
<didrocks> mandel: basically we do build in the exact same environment/machines (really the same, as it's the final product we build) than distro.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, please tell that on the ML
 * sil2100 reminds thostr_ about m&c o/
<mandel> didrocks, ok, I wonder what has changed to it not to run as fast as it used.. anyway, I'll think a work around
<davmor2> didrocks: will do
<didrocks> mandel: Qt, distro… a lot of things changes continously
<davmor2> didrocks: I just realised you have a time machine that you have been hiding from the rest of the team no wonder you get so much work done ;)  02.04.13 indeed :D
<mandel> didrocks, well, yes but in a clean chroot in my system works so I don't see a "code" reason to see this issues, for example, tests do pass in amd64 but fail in arm on the buildservers while th tests do pass in the phone
<didrocks> mandel: yeah, clearly timing-related
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, mentionned it yesterday :p
<sergiusens> mandel: didrocks; when mandel said jenkins, he might mean the ps-bot running for the MRs (not clear from the conversation)
<mandel> didrocks, sergiusens the issues are in the MR, yes
<ogra_> sigh ... 84 reboots ... no hang
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh, good point!
 * ogra_ curses this day
<Mirv> "almost done" #275 report that all AP:s seem to pass so far but I've a couple of weird things that I'll document in more detail
<didrocks> mandel: ok, so not us, ping the CI team :)
<mandel> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks
<mandel> didrocks, channel?
<didrocks> mandel: that one, ping the vanguard
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: So you mentioned you had a time machine I must of missed that :)
<sergiusens> mandel: citeam is supposed to have a highlight setup for 'cihelp' -> read topic ;-)
<mandel> cihelp, any idea on why the following tests are failing => https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/377/console when they do pass on a machine and on the phone (I can confirm that the tests do have a timeout nad that it can be increased but it would make no sense to do so)
<vila> mandel: /me looks
<vila> mandel: the funny thing is that I was thinking about you not 5 minutes ago ;)
<mandel> vila, the tests have been passing for a long time, the issue here is that they are slow in those machines...
<mandel> vila, what did I do?
<vila> mandel: hey, good stuff, don't panic ;)
<vila> mandel: let's talk about that later
<mandel> vila, ok :)
<mandel> vila, one of the possible only reasons I can think of if that I moved to cmake to run the tests and that uses ctest..
<vila> mandel: ctest never succeeded or ?
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1301871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Last track visible on the music carousel can not be used" [High,New]
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks
<vila> mandel: and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/378/consoleFull succeeded
<mandel> vila, some tests do run, but the issue is that I'm testing that qt signals are emitted, to do so I use a qt macro that try to check that the signal was emitted with a timeout and allows the events to be processed during the execution http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qttestlib/qtest.html#QTRY_COMPARE
<mandel> vila, exactly, while the arm ones fail..
<mandel> vila, so it looks like the arm machines are slow or (if they use qemu) something is going on there
<davmor2> alecu: how is the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1279481 progressing it's possibly about to become a blocker if it screws up updates :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1279481 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "scope uses app title to uniquify list of installed applications" [Critical,In progress]
<mandel> vila, in theory I can pass a longer timeout, so that the test runs for longer in the psbot but feels like a dirty workaround
<vila> mandel: and 377 is on arm ? Doesn't look like it can you help me find the right pieces to compare ?
<vila> mandel: yeah, we had that discussion already some months ago right ?
<mandel> vila, correct
<mandel> vila, let me point you to an error with the same tests in trunk that failed
<mandel> vila, give me a few mins
<alecu> davmor2: it will be fixed by this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/use-tested-search/+merge/212252
<vila> mandel: I need to grab some food, bb in a few minutes
<alecu> davmor2: but, if we need it to land faster I can backport it on a smaller branch so it gets to trunk earlier
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<alecu> davmor2: because I'm still a day away from finishing the big branch above, and I'm not making any progress by having all these meetings in the scopes sprint :-)
<didrocks> davmor2: that has already landed AFAIK, as told during the meeting (in proposed or unapproved)
 * ogra_ sighs ... i cant reproduce the hang at all anymore
<didrocks> I thought?
 * didrocks looks
<alecu> didrocks: you probably mean the unicode fix?
<didrocks> alecu: yeah, I was told it was the fix for the issue davmor2 mentionned
<alecu> didrocks: this is about some apps that are duplicated because they have a different title in the .desktop than in the click package index webservice.
<alecu> davmor2: right?  ^
<didrocks> alecu: ah ok
<alecu> didrocks: davmor2: what landed was this unicode issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1298327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298327 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Wrong character encoding in app previews" [Critical,Fix released]
<popey> can someone tell me how I can re-trigger a click build at http://s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/ ?
<alecu> davmor2: so, please let me know if I need to hurry the fix for "some apps are duplicated" or if it can wait a day more.
 * popey discovers a "Build now" button and presses it
<davmor2> alecu: I still see that on image 275
<alecu> davmor2: which one?
<davmor2> the unicode issue
<alecu> davmor2: it has probably landed less than an hour ago, I don't know if it's on the image yet
<davmor2> Ah okay
<davmor2> so next image should have that fixed then
<alecu> davmor2: please let me know if it's not fixed on the next image
<alecu> davmor2: ditto
<davmor2> didrocks: so we need to decide how important the double apps is so alecu knows whether to land it as a smaller fix I think getting it in sooner rather than later we help us in a possible promotable image right?
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: even after installing all thepackages -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7198266/ That is on a stock image...
<mandel> vila, no code was changed from trunk related to the tests in the following => https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci/272/console
<vila> mandel: just back, what a stnc...
<mandel> vila, as you can see, is in amd64 and the line that says task-0: FAIL!  : TestDownload::testTotalSizeError() Compared values are not the same is a perfect example
<ogra_> bzoltan, a) this is not the latest image (the patch to disable adjust_soc messages from the mako kernel landed on monday), b) you seem to have ofono-phonesim-autostart installed, this isnt the case in automated testing (all packages used in previous tests get uninstalled there)
<davmor2> alecu: so personally the quicker that fix lands the better but if it is landing tomorrow that might be soon enough but I'll leave that in the hands of didrocks  :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: this error was the same with #275 ...
<ogra_> might be, just saying that the log is not from a recent image
<vila> mandel: ack, revno 251 is a no-change rebuild, good, now let's try to see if we can find some correlation with genie load...
<vila> mandel: no wait it's kinnara for 271 and 272 (at the start of the job: Building remotely on kinnara )
<didrocks> alecu: yeah, the quicker fix if possible
<Mirv> didrocks: packaging app for mediascanner2 dropping its unused Unity scope https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_mediascanner2_0.100+14.04.20140403-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> ack, not app
<didrocks> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> thx
<alan_g> sil2100:  is there a CI problem? Jenkins doesn't seem to have done anything for 10 hours or so: https://code.launchpad.net/mir/+activereviews
<vila> mandel: except, I can't get usable load data  :-/
<mandel> vila, I wonder, is there a way we can test that, for example, you can trigger a rebuild, correct?
<mandel> vila, I don't have the rights to do it
<vila> mandel: sure, can't you ??
<vila> >-/
<didrocks> alan_g: I told you to ping the banfuard, so "cihelp"
<didrocks> (see /topic)
<alan_g> cihelp:  is there a CI problem? Jenkins doesn't seem to have done anything for 10 hours or so: https://code.launchpad.net/mir/+activereviews
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> the landing team isn't piloting those CI jobs
<didrocks> alan_g: I guess it's due to the phone breakage in the datacenter though
<didrocks> as per the phone ML
<cjwatson> proposed-migration et al stopping for battery replacement on their host
<vila> mandel: job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-amd64-ci <- that one right ?
<vila> alan_g: do you know about the corresponding jenkins jobs to speed things up ?
<mandel> vila, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-ci/383/rebuild
<mandel> vila, right?
<vila> mandel: ha ! better, thanks
<vila> mandel: but... then you can trigger the rebuilds no ?
<vila> mandel: or jenkins shouldn't give you a way to get that url (unless you crafted it manually " ;)
<mandel> vila, the ps bot adds it as a comment, I don't have access
<mandel> vila, => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/upload-interface/+merge/213458
<vila> mandel: ha great
<alan_g> vila: you mean something like: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-ci/
<vila> alan_g: perfect !
<vila> alan_g: but there a re a bunch of jobs running there
<vila> alan_g: Waiting for the completion of mir-mediumtests-trusty-touch in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-ci/1235/console
<vila> alan_g: image #274 killed all our makos
<mandel> vila, I need to grab some food, I'll be back asap
<alan_g> vila: if didrocks is right about the phone hardware being AWOL then that's the explanation
<vila> alan_g: fginther sent an email on the phone ML I think
 * alan_g knows nothing about that email or list
<vila> grr, missed that in the log, yeah, didrocks is definitely right
<alan_g> vila, didrocks: thanks
<vila> alan_g: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone if you run tests on phones you should subscribe...
<alan_g> vila: now I know about it...
<vila> alan_g: good ;) Sorry, it's a bit messy today ;)
<alecu> didrocks, davmor2: ack
<vila> mandel|lunch: so, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-armhf-ci/379/consoleFull and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-armhf-ci/380/consoleFull are currently running on the same arm node (cyclops-08)
<vila> mandel|lunch: that means you can encounter different load levels ...
<vila> mandel|lunch: which I suspect you never see when running on a phone
<vila> mandel|lunch: From the jobs I've looked at so far, your tests can run on (genie, kinnara) amd64, and cyclops-{08,09,10,11,12,13} arm
<vila> mandel|lunch: the amd64 nodes have 12 executors each, the arm ones 2 each
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<vila> mandel|lunch: so you have no guarantee about the load
<vila> mandel|lunch: executor is what jenkins call the bit that run a job, so 2 executors == up to 2 jobs running at the same time
<popey> ogra_: #275 on mako, I just rebooted and get the google logo, but adb is available to me..
<vila> popey: the light !
<ogra_> popey, great, so the container failed to start i assume
<popey> how do i tell?
<ogra_> you should see a lot of /system/bin/foobar in your processlist if it rins
<Saviq> guys, can someone please try adding a U1 account on the phone
<ogra_> *runs
<popey> nope
<ogra_> and thre should also be /init as well as /sbin/init in the processlist
<popey> nope, only /sbin/init
<bzoltan> ogra_:  r275 -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7198400/
<ogra_> popey, check /var/log/lxc/android.log and /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log
<ogra_> (and indeed syslog)
<ogra_> for me it seems to fail a lot earlier here though (see the ML)
<popey> /var/log/upstart/lxc-android-config.log: No such file or directory
<ogra_> ok
<popey> nothing lxc* in /var/log/upstart
<ogra_> well, see the android.log
<popey>       lxc-start 1396526456.109 ERROR    lxc_cgfs - cgroupfs failed to detect cgroup metadata
<popey>       lxc-start 1396526456.109 ERROR    lxc_start - failed initializing cgroup support
<popey>       lxc-start 1396526456.109 ERROR    lxc_start - failed to spawn 'android'
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> cgroup issues ... we had lots of changes in that area recently
<ogra_> let me upgrade to 275 too
<ogra_> (will take 30min or so)
<ogra_> ah, no wait, i can do ota
<ogra_> at least we know my emergency adb shell works :P
<ogra_> popey, no issues with 275here for me after OTA
<popey> hmm, odd
 * ogra_ fires up the loop script 
<popey> i did ota from 274 to 275
<ogra_> popey, file a bug, but thats not the same issue
<davmor2> didrocks: so I keep getting this issue where the screen is greyed out and I think I know what the cause is.  if you swipe the screen left to right to unlock it the welcome screen is not 100% off the screen same thing happens with apps from time to time so I'm going to add some more details to popey 's bug report
<ogra_> ok, i can reproduce on 275
<vila> ogra_: tadda ! How many loop cycles ?
<ogra_> 23
<vila> :-/ better than 62 ! :-}
<popey> cjwatson: any idea what's going wrong here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1917/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/
<popey> i watched the video and can't see why the test fails.
<cjwatson> popey: hm, you sure you meant me rather than cjohnston?
<sil2100> geh, need coffee ;/
<popey> goops
<popey> cjwatson: correct ☻
<cjwatson> proposed-migration back up, btw
<cjohnston> popey: beats me.. maybe when fginther gets in he will have an idea
<popey> ok.
<cjohnston> popey: is it only with that MP that its failing?
<popey> seems so.
<plars> ogra_, vila: yeah it seems pretty random - how many loops to reproduce it
<ogra_> right
<plars> ogra_, vila: I had one run through several hundred cycles last night
<plars> with no problem
<ogra_> i noticed the phone gets pretty warm when it hangs
<vila> oh my... if temperature comes into play....
<plars> I'm having better luck with increasing the sleep like popey suggested though
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for pressing m&c for webbrowser ;)
<ogra_> so i'm currently trying to hack top output into the initrd right before rin-init
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll assign a silo for the other webbrowser landing once this finishes
<ogra_> *run-init
<sil2100> thostr_: some more m&c for you!
<thostr_> sil2100: just pressed the button
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, that was the plan
<vila> plars: better luck with longer sleeps... could that be that the phone warms *more* ?
<plars> vila: wouldn't think so... if any thing it has more time to settle after rebooting
<vila> ogra_, plars: and cut power because of that ?
<plars> vila: I could set it on fire
<vila> plars: that's the idea, it doesn't settle but loop on something
<vila> plars: hehe
<ogra_> there is some process that hangs i think
<plars> vila: if that were the case, we would have seen a lot more systemsettle issues during testing I think
<plars> and we didn't see any
<ogra_> if i could top output anything but "unknown terminal type." then i could do another debug run :P
<plars> vila: if we were getting some process chewing up the cpu that is
<vila> plars: but systemsettle happens far later no ?
<plars> vila: happens pretty soon after boot, and again after the tests run
<vila> plars: right, but aiui, an lxc container is not even started when the phone hangs
<ogra_> it happens inside the initrd
<ogra_> before it goes to the rootfs
<Mirv> sil2100: well, thanks for monitoring the new silo assignment, I guess I should end my day again anyway...
<vila> ogra_: so before systemsettle ?
<ogra_> vila, before it even started booting
<Mirv> sil2100: landing-008 would be ready to be published as I wrote there, but somehow I stuck to the idea that someone else could confirm also on the bug report that the bug was fixed (which is what I already tested myself)...
<vila> ack, anyway, I'm not helping, muting myself
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I'll try taking a look at that landing then - thanks :)!
<popey> fginther: when you awaken, could you please take a look at why https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 fails, thanks!
<ogra_> vila, a boot goes (simplyfied): bootloader->kernel->initrd->rootfs->android-container->lightdm/unity
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> vila, when we hang we hang while exiting the initrd
<fginther> popey, sure
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, I can confirm I still get redirected to http:///job from time to time - usually after some time I've not been at the train (maybe reconnected network?)
<seb128> it would be nice if you guys could archive some of the landed line
<seb128> it makes the list easier to scroll/read ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, that happens to me as well
<didrocks> seb128: Saviq: the only ones having a clue about that are on the webops channels I'm afraid
<didrocks> maybe open a RT?
 * Saviq does
<seb128> I've another issue also when the first click on "build" doesn't work
<seb128> it seems to just refresh the page
<seb128> then clicking again works
<didrocks> seb128: can be a related issue, like as well, I can sometimes get logged in
<didrocks> and it refreshes to a page I'm not logged in
<fginther> popey, I see this in the console log for the failing test: file:///usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml:89: TypeError: Cannot call method 'isSameDay' of undefined
<fginther> popey, could that result in the app aborting?
<popey> could be.
<alecu> dobey: can you review this branch? it will hopefully fix davmor2's issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/unique-name/+merge/214021
<ogra_> hmm, no runaway processes when it hangs
<kgunn> didrocks: do you have time for a little chat with me ?
<didrocks> kgunn: I have for 1.5h of meetings, free afterwards
<didrocks> kgunn: that will be good for you?
<kgunn> didrocks: :) yep...that'll work
<kgunn> just question about updating a project with new packages etc (glmark2)
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, let's sync on that
<sil2100> seb128, boiko, Saviq: I assigned silos for you guys, but it seems the spreadsheet is taking its time with refreshing the status
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, ok, thanks
<sil2100> hm, actually, there seems to be a bug on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I noticed that suddenly all rows from line 55 to the end of the spreadsheet have a different formula in columns C and L
<sil2100> didrocks: how are those added to those columns? Are they manually set in the spreadsheet or does the scripts fill those formulas in there?
 * sil2100 looks into the code
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it seems that someone (?) modified the formula of the first landing request ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: and the script uses the first landing row as the 'base' for the formula and all the new landing rows are broken - fixing that
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, fixed the first landing row and all the 'added' landing rows - now everything should have the 'correct' formula
<sil2100> Saviq, boiko, seb128: the spreadsheet fixed, you can build and work normally
<seb128> sil2100, \o/
<Saviq> sil2100, \o\ |O| /o/
<davmor2> popey: what was the bug number for the grid layout issue I can't find it
<popey> davmor2: bug 1300302
<ubot5> bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300302
<davmor2> popey: thanks dude
<sil2100> seb128: I'm doing a tender loving m&c of silo 18
<seb128> sil2100, thanks ;-) it's getting difficult to browse that list (did you see my comment about that an hour ago?)
<didrocks> seb128: argh, really? :/
<didrocks> oopsss
<didrocks>  sil2100 ^
<didrocks> (sorry, in meetings)
<didrocks> sil2100: the script copy the formulas there
<didrocks> sil2100: copying from line 4
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, as mentioned, I checked, noticed and fixed ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: no worries, your code is made easy-readable - sorry to have bothered, just wanted to keep you up-to-date
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> can someone trigger a CI run for this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<popey> t1mp: just leave an approval and it should re-trigger, right fginther ?
<t1mp> that was not the case before as far as I know. Is that new?
<fginther> popey, t1mp, for CI runs, a push of a new version will automatically trigger a rebuild
<alecu> davmor2: can you tell me the name of any of the apps that show up duplicated?
<t1mp> fginther: that is only the case if it is pushed by a canonical person, that is not the case here
<fginther> t1mp, ahh, I wasn't aware that was the case...
<davmor2> alecu: ubuntu netwalk
<t1mp> fginther: but we are happy to accept patches from outside (as long as we review it)
<alecu> great
<t1mp> fginther: if I leave an approval (not top-approve yet), it will trigger CI?
<fginther> t1mp, one moment
<Saviq> didrocks, huh... I just saw http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-004/
<Saviq> didrocks, it contains the hud, but the hud isn't there in the silo
<sil2100> Saviq: let me see
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, that silo can be published
<sil2100> Saviq: I would have to check the source, but maybe it wasn't yet removing the old sources
<sil2100> Or maybe the rsync works somehow differently
<sil2100> uh oh, silo 004?!
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> Saviq: let me publish then
<alecu> davmor2, didrocks: I've got the fix for the duplicated icons bug, I've tested the deb from jenkins and it seems to work ok: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-scope-click-trusty-armhf-ci/302/?
<alecu> davmor2: if you can test it too, I'll ask for a silo for it in the meanwhile
<alecu> didrocks: can I ask you to land it? all the landers in this sprint are in a meeting right now.
<alecu> this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/use-tested-search/+merge/212252
<didrocks> alecu: sure (or maybe sil2100 can handle it as I'm in meetings)
<didrocks> thanks a lot alecu :)
<didrocks> sil2100: weird, there was a first publication for the hud, I'm not sure where the second .project comes from
<fginther> t1mp, sorry for the confusion, adding an approved comment does nothing. For an MP from a non canonical member to be automatically tested, it must be top-approved. So if you just need a ci run, that needs to be triggered manually, which I can do
<davmor2> alecu: will do
<t1mp> fginther: please do
<fginther> t1mp, already done :-)
<t1mp> fginther: thanks
<t1mp> fginther: is there a configuration that gives me a way to trigger it? then I don't need to bother you in future
<sil2100> didrocks: hm hmmm... I'll look further
<sil2100> alecu: let me backlog
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: didrocks: We have a problem with the r275 ... The QtC can not connect to the device with that image
<ogra_> what is the QtC ?
<sil2100> ogra_: QtCreator
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes
<sil2100> alecu: can you set the branch to 'Needs review'?
<sil2100> alecu, didrocks: I'll add a landing for that one
<ogra_> bzoltan, via adb you mean ?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: i'm here
<didrocks> kgunn: available now
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.85+14.04.20140403.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- from the packaging side, simply one additional file to be installed
<didrocks> second meeting was shorter than expected :)
<ogra_> plars, with the rebooted makos, did you start another test run for 275 ?
<didrocks> sil2100: ack for the "nonmirplugins" :p
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> davmor2: 5. and 6. are new?
<didrocks> davmor2: you didn't list the adb blocking one
<didrocks> davmor2: as the device doesn't reboot, this seems a promotion blocker to me
<kgunn> didrocks: ok... :)
<didrocks> kgunn: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjkahe4pge84i6aa08l6d9c
<davmor2> didrocks: 5 and 6 were ones that were really hard to reproduce popey and I have hit them on and off .  The one is the one I showed in the call this morning the other is one that is annoying when it hits but is temperamental at best and were just missed out I think
<davmor2> didrocks: I've not been hit by the adb bug but I would agree that is a blocker it there a bug for it?
<sil2100> alecu: I changed it to 'Needs review' if anything
<sil2100> alecu: and assigning a silo
<alecu> sil2100: I'm sorry, I pasted a wrong url
<alecu> sil2100: that's not the branch
<alecu> sil2100: it's this one:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/unique-name/+merge/214021
<sil2100> ...crap...
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Grrrr
<alecu> I'm so so sorry :-(
<didrocks> ogra_: you do have a bug for the "I lost my phone" bug?
<didrocks> or even "OMG I lost my phone"? :p
<davmor2> didrocks: I don't know about that but there is a Oh crap how do I find my phone
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: no, from the Ubuntu SDK (QtCreator) just plug in the device and it should be able to connect to it
<didrocks> davmor2: heh ;)
<popey> sil2100: I asked kalikiana in #ubuntu-app-devel about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1289695 - is there an upcoming slot he can have to get that in soon?
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: apparently it needs a  dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289695 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Title for all Core apps should be improved/localized for Desktop" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> didrocks: ring it seems to be the answer not very productive :D
<sil2100> popey: let me take a look
<cjwatson> bzoltan: is it relying on being able to ssh as root with a password?
<sil2100> bzoltan: oh?
<cjwatson> that would be odd, that's the only thing that changed
<cjwatson> well, not only, but the most likely thing to matter
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  no...we do as phablet and we create key
<cjwatson> bzoltan: so I don't get how dpkg-reconfigure would matter, given that permitrootlogin without-password is the only thing handled by debconf
<cjwatson> is something forgetting to create host keys on deployment?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  All I know that with the recent image the device connectivity stopped working
<sil2100> popey: we might have an additional free silo in a moment - the problem is that there is one landing for UITK prepared anyway
<cjwatson> I was asking the channel as a whole
<sil2100> popey: so it's basically locking UITK for now until that's released...
<bzoltan> cjwatson: and dpkg-reconfigure fixes it
<cjwatson> dpkg-reconfigure would no doubt have the side-effect of creating host keys, but that hasn't changed lately - if they were in place before, they should still be
<bzoltan> cjwatson: yes > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7198938/
<cjwatson> right, so I wonder what was creating those before?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: ogra_: I did install the image with --wipe
<ogra_> bzoltan, why do you fiddle with ssh-server ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, lxc-android-boot.conf was creating them on first boot
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do not :)
<ogra_> you just said you did dpkg-reconfigure
<cjwatson> ogra_: start on staring ssh
<bzoltan> ogra_: that was what fixed it
<cjwatson> spot the typo
<cjwatson> ogra_: while you're there, you should sync up the set of host keys generated with openssh-server.postinst
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, my unconcious developer brain probably thought it shouild stare back :P
<didrocks> staring ssh :)
 * didrocks loves that
<cjwatson> to add ecdsa/ed25519
<ogra_> cjwatson, will do
<ogra_> bzoltan, does any of you code call "start ssh" ? it would be nice if QtC started using the property instead
<davmor2> alecu: so that deb doesn't seem to want to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199048/
<ogra_> (until we have a proper developer-mode that sets writalke and the ssh property)
<ogra_> *writable
<bzoltan> ogra_: we start the ssh if it is not started
<bzoltan> ogra_: what do you suggest to use instead?
<ogra_> bzoltan, one sec ... i have to look up the property name and am in a meeting
<cjwatson> so, yeah, regression in lxc-android-config 0.156.  that's a relief, I thought it might somehow have been a regression in openssh 1:6.6p1-1
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, if it comes to touch ssh issues, ping me first :)
<t1mp> bzoltan: I'm running the tests for silo 007 but something is messed up
<t1mp> bzoltan: even though I ran adb shell powerd-cli display on &, the display turns off some times
<bzoltan> t1mp: not cool
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<t1mp> bzoltan: results so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199076/
<t1mp> bzoltan: gallery-app is supposed to fail because its test code is broken. I don't know why it is OK on the dashboard, maybe different version of python? But that's weird since we have the same image..
<t1mp> bzoltan: other failures (system settings) I have no idea what that is ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (pid = 14512, dbus bus = 'session', object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection', process object = '<subprocess.Popen object at 0xb5fe6430>') returned no results
<t1mp> I'll let the tests continue to see what the other apps do
<sil2100> bregma: reminding about m&c! :)
<bregma> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> ogra_: did you see my question about having a bug number for the initrd issue?
<ogra_> bzoltan, you want to use "setprop persist.service.ssh true" ... that sets a persistent property so ssh keeps running across reboots
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, yes, sorry, didnt egt to file one yet ...
<ogra_> *get
 * ogra_ is actually having some breakfast atm :P
<didrocks> ogra_: enjoy! :)
<robru> Saviq, I resolved the conflict in silo 13 and hit rebuild for you, should be ready to test soonish
<Saviq> robru, oh thanks
<robru> hrm, now there's a new merge conflict...
<Saviq> robru, we'll take care of it
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/5/console
<popey> Mirv: when you have a moment could you please push music 409 from http://s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/ - http://s-jenkins:8080/view/click/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.409_armhf.click to the store?
<didrocks> Saviq: davmor2 pinged you about:
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300326 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell randomly freezes with grey tint" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1300302
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300302 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dead area at bottom when scrolling in scopes" [High,Incomplete]
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> (as he set them as blockers)
<sil2100> alecu: the silo has packages built - silo 17 ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: no that was my next job
<davmor2> didrocks: I just got a list together initially to ensure we weren't missing any
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, you should ping them asap so that they don't discover new issues
<didrocks> davmor2: seems we lost a day on the second for instance
<davmor2> didrocks: indeed but Saviq picked up on both but it is only today going back over all the recent bugs that I realised that they had fallen through  the cracks
<alecu> sil2100: thanks, testing
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<cyphermox> yes
<Saviq> didrocks, davmor2, Albert and Michael will look into those
<davmor2> Saviq: awesome thanks
<alecu> davmor2, sil2100: I'm testing silo 17, and the issue seems to be fixed.
<davmor2> alecu: I might of grabbed it before it finished
<alecu> davmor2: I was unable to reproduce the broken .deb from jenkins, it worked ok for me.
<sil2100> alecu: awesome - did you try the whole unity-scope-click test-plan?
<alecu> sil2100: I'm on it
<sil2100> alecu: thank you :)
<alecu> it will take a little while, since I'm on 274 and need to reinstall
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks!
<sil2100> robru: published 001
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<alecu> sil2100, davmor2: I've completed the unity-scope-click test plan. It works as expected (minus the bugs noted in the test plan)
<alecu> sil2100, davmor2: I think it's ready to go.
<alecu> thanks for all your help!
<davmor2> alecu: \o/
<sil2100> alecu: \o/
<sil2100> alecu: thanks!
<cking> plars, i believe I have a fix for the suspend-blocker issue - i've updated asana with some notes
<plars> ogra_: you mean in the regular ci tests? or at home to try to see if this bug is reproducible in 275 (sorry for the delay, had to take my son to the doctor)
<plars> cking: cool, I'll take a look. thanks!
<ogra_> plars, yeah, i heard, all ok ?
<ogra_> plars, i meant in the lab
<plars> ogra_: yeah, he was having really bad swelling and knee pain, and had already confounded one specialist as to the cause
<plars> ogra_: I heard the device were back up,  but that was after I had already left. Let me take a look now
<ogra_> only try on one so we dont kill them all :)
<plars> ogra_: yeah, no kidding!
<plars> ogra_: looks like psivaa started one but it's stuck in the delay for image. I just restarted it without that so we can get it rolling quicker
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> ogra_: it's running at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/215/console
<ogra_> now if my laptop had a working vpn :P
<sil2100> robru: published 17 now, leaving the landings in your hands now ;)
<robru> sil2100, great thanks
<plars> ogra_: any progress on this problem with boot getting stuck? Any ideas yet?
<ogra_> plars, not really, we decided to look at different images now ... it is clear that it hangs at or right after run-init
<robru> plars, we (popey, davmor2, cyphermox and I) are running your reboot script with different image numbers. so far image 271 is up to 23rd reboot without issue
<ogra_> i checked the processlists and top output right before run-init when the issue happens, nothing special visible there
<plars> robru: ogra_: I had started something similar while I was away, I'm running it on image 273
<ogra_> my best guess would be a kernel issue
<plars> I'm on loop 88 (with 2 min sleep)
<ogra_> also popey claims it crashes earlier if you raise the sleep
<ogra_> so we agreed to use 30sec at least with your script
<robru> yeah, we raised it from 10s to 30s
<plars> with the 10 sec sleep, I got over 500 loops last night on 274
<plars> so it's really hit or miss
<robru> damn
<ogra_> plars,how many reboots doe a device usually have during a day
<ogra_> *does
<ogra_> (hust a rough guess)
<ogra_> *just
<plars> ogra_: roughly 30 reboots per image (setup + tests)
<popey> mine has run 40 times now
<ogra_> 30 isnt that much
<plars> no, it isn't
<ogra_> i had it often enough only die at 80 or above today
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but remember that it runs tests beforehand
<didrocks> ogra_: so, can become hot because of that
<didrocks> if your theory is right
<ogra_> well, my theory is born out of desparation :P
<didrocks> heh, I had that feeling!
<ogra_> dont trust it :)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you think I did? :p
<ogra_> ha
 * didrocks thinks it's time to run away :p
<popey> didrocks: see you next week
<popey> ☻
<didrocks> popey: oh right, enjoy your Friday!
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> vacation ?
<didrocks> popey: keep us posted on the ML on oyur latest findings
<didrocks> ogra_: you should really listen to the meeting, you can't blame popey for the accent! :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> well, i was watching a phone reboot :P
<didrocks> popey: see, ogra_ prefers watching a phone than you!
<didrocks> not sure how I would take it…
<didrocks> see you guys ;)
<ogra_> bye
<popey> ogra_: yeah, day off while kids are off school. going to a science museum ☻
<ogra_> nice !
<ogra_> enjoy
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so you suggest to apply this on the script we use -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7199576/
<robru> seb128, got you silos 4 and 5
<seb128> robru, thanks!
<robru> seb128, you're welcome!
<cjwatson> bzoltan: (BTW it's a good idea to use ">/dev/null 2>&1" to avoid gratuitously bash-specific shell code)
<cjwatson> (rather than "&> /dev/null")
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, thanks... but generally that replacement should be OK, right?
<ogra_> bzoltan, right, you might want to run the ssh start once if you dont reboot the device, the property will only kick in after a reboot
<bzoltan> ogra_: so you suggest to keep the line we use now? Because I do not really want to reboot the device
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7199689/ ... that way you will only set it once
<popey> ogra_: 100 reboots
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ohh... that looks smart. Thanks a lot
<popey> #269
<ogra_> popey, no hangs ?
<popey> nope
<ogra_> i'm at 64 on 275
<ogra_> still looks fine
<psivaa> ogra_: https://pastebin.canonical.com/107744/ is a last_kmsg from a device that had this issue in the lab. rfowler grabbed it
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, shows the same as all the others
<psivaa> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> hangs at run-init or right afterwards when starting /sbin(init
<robru> popey, ogra_ so far I'm at 67 reboots on 271.
<plars> results are starting to flow for 275 now on mako - so far the device is still up
<plars> robru: mine is still going on 271 at 105 reboots, do you know if anyone has managed to reproduce this on anything less than 274 yet?
<robru> plars, I'm not aware of anything less than 274 having the issue, no
<plars> robru: I'm going to let mine run a bit longer, but just checking
<robru> plars, ok
<robru> popey, ogra_ : who was doing what image again? popey had 269, i had 271... i forget who else is doing this
<ogra_> robru, i'm doing 275 now and will stop at ~150 loops ... thn i'll reinstall and try 275 in readonly mode
<robru> ohhhhh, readonly mode. that's probably a good idea to try.
<robru> ogra_, how do you get back to readonly mode? bootstrap option?
<ogra_> yeah, i usually have --bootstrap and --wipe set when doing test installs
<ogra_> (might be redundant :) )
<robru> hmmmm ok i'll try that if I get to 200 or so
<davmor2> robru, popey, ogra_: have you guys hit the reboot issue on your images?
<robru> davmor2, not on 271
<ogra_> davmor2, not yet
<davmor2> mine just seems to be chugging along no issues yet on 273
<ogra_> i have a feeling that making the sleep longer actually makes it fail less than more
<popey> davmor2: not on #269 - 130 reboots
<popey> I can't say I'm surprised, given we only saw this in #274 really, it came on overnight
<davmor2> tea got in the way for me so I'm only on 30
<ogra_> you give your phone tea ?
<davmor2> popey: I agree but at least taking 3 older images if they are all perfect then we know for sure that it is only 274 so it is a change from 273 to 274 that is causing it
<popey> sure
<ogra_> well, i saw it for sure on 275
<davmor2> ogra_: no I had tea :P
<ogra_> but not with the 30sec sleep
<popey> well, i got it with 2 min sleep on 274
<popey> after only 12 goes
<ogra_> yeah, you said so
<ogra_> i really wonder if it is because the image is writable and we dont do proper reboots
<ogra_> (adb reboot is like hitting the reset button on a PC)
<popey> mine isn't writable.
<ogra_> your 274
<ogra_> ?
<popey> i haven't made it un-writable since last night
<popey> and there's no /userdata/.writable_image on mine
<ogra_> oh, interesting
<ogra_> that saves me from doing some test
<ogra_> (but also trashes another potential theory)
<popey> 163 and still going
<davmor2> 43 and still going
<ogra_> 102
<ogra_> and many many nautilus windows :P
<ogra_> oh, 102 actually got me the hang ...
<davmor2> ogra_: right click the icon in the launcher and quit
<ogra_> so 275 still has it
<ogra_> davmor2, yep, i know :)
<robru> yeah I'm at 117 on 271, no issue
<davmor2> 60 now on 273
<popey> 207 on #269
<robru> image 271 got up to 142, I'm gonna reflash in readonly mode and try again
<popey> ogra_: how far do you want me to go with this? I'm at 230 reboots of #269...
<davmor2> popey: what timeout did you have
<popey> 30s
<popey> i can try again with longer or shorter timeout
<popey> while I make dinner
<davmor2> so why am I still on 80 I was on 30 and you were on 130
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200015/
<popey> thats my script
<davmor2> popey: ah I'm using the one that plars posted
<davmor2> only 30 secs rather than 10
<popey> Thu Apr 3 17:27:59 BST 2014
<popey> thats when i started
<popey> so its been 2.5 hours
<plars> I upped mine to 120 after popey said that was working better for him
<plars> davmor2: popey: which images are y'all testing?
<plars> I've made it through 137 loops now with 273
<popey> #269 here
<davmor2> plars: we are all doing different ones so I'm testing 273, robru 271 and popey 296
<davmor2> 269 even
<davmor2> 85
<plars> and none of you have reproduced so far?
<davmor2> plars: nope
<davmor2> ogra_: has on 275
<robru> lol, I just did a --bootstrap --wipe flash of 271 and unity won't start
<davmor2> plars: and popey and ogra_ did on 274
<plars> I suspect my mako in the lab running on 275 just died
<davmor2> robru: D'oh forgot about that, that is when didrocks broke the image
<plars> I'm watching for a bit longer but it's been stuck on the dialer-app test reboot for a while now
<robru> davmor2, but earlier when I flashed 271 it was loading fine. it was specifically the --bootstrap --wipe that broke it
<robru> davmor2, at least, adb is able to reboot the device for the purposes of this test, but yeah, i'm not getting unity8 starting at all
<davmor2> robru: if you install without wiping it is fine as it would of had the missing deps the wipe kills it :)
<robru> ahhh ok
<ogra_> plars, before i go to bed i'll fire up a test with all kernel debug options enabled etc ... lets see, perhaps we have an oops we cant see
<davmor2> 95
<popey> right, bored of this game now. going to re-run with 2 min delay again on #269, just in case 30s isnt long enough
<popey> 265 successive reboots and no lockup, seems enough to me ☻
 * ogra_ adds "debug loglevel=6 log_buf_len=1M" to the kernel commandline ... lets see if that spits out more
<ogra_> LOOP 1
<ogra_> worked :)
<vila> ogra_: well done ! hold it tight !
<ogra_> hmm, i was expecting more noise from loglevel=6
<davmor2> ogra_: publish it
<davmor2> 103
<ogra_> dmesg looks pretty normal with loglevel=6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200123/
 * ogra_ changes to 7
<ogra_> loglevel=7 --verbose debug ... that looks mildly informative
<ogra_> (and log_buf_len=1M else dmesg eats itself)
<davmor2> ogra_: after 120 loops I got this instead of the nuatilus window Unable to open a folder for Nexus 4  Cache invalid, retry (internally handled)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> known
<davmor2> ogra_: that's fine then I'll ignore it :)
<ogra_> happens on the manta more often than on the mako
<davmor2> 122
<ogra_> well, not sure, i think cyphermox has a bug open for it already
<ogra_> if not, opening one might make sens
<ogra_> e
<cyphermox> eh?
<ogra_> cyphermox, an mtp  popup message that rarely shows up on the desktop
<ogra_> "Cache invalid, retry (internally handled)"
<ogra_> i see that too every 100th boot or so
<ogra_> (or 200 ... or whatever)
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> yeah that's an issue in gvfs actually, I think
<ogra_> if you click in nautilus all is fine ... its just that starting of the nautilus window thats missing when it happens
<cyphermox> I suspect at some point the caching fails, it's a little weird
<ogra_> yeah, its a low prio bug for sure
<ogra_> it works  99% of the time
<ogra_> cosmetic noise :)
 * davmor2 calls it a night and leaves the looper looping
<ogra_> heh
<seb128> can I get a silo for l62?
<sergiusens> doanac: ping
<doanac> sergiusens: what's up?
<sergiusens> doanac: I have silo 10 with phablet-tools changes, was wondering if we could trigger a full run again
<doanac> sergiusens: i'll give it a shot. we tried yesterday but all the makos keep getting stuck offline
<sergiusens> doanac: right... forgot about that
<doanac> plars: mind if i run: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/  for sergiusens ?
<doanac> or do we need the makos for other stuff right now?
<sergiusens> doanac: I could take a leap of faith; the changes look sane; but there's an execution change in phablet-test-run for shelling in and I don't want to find out later that this broke something
<plars> doanac: you are welcome to try, but...
<doanac> plars: if nothing is passing its probably not worth trying
<doanac> is it worth it?
<plars> doanac: when you can get it to go, it's working: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/275:20140403:20140331/7545/
<plars> doanac: but at some point, it's likely to fail
<doanac> sergiusens: so here's the limited results from yesterday before we killed the job: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/5/testReport/
<doanac> looks like it could test friends-app, so maybe we can call it good?
<sergiusens> doanac: yeah, I guess so; I ran a couple of mine; just wanted to make sure the infra didn't break
<sergiusens> seems it didn't
<sergiusens> thanks, should be fine
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> robru: hey, can we publish silo 10?
<robru> sergiusens, done!
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> yw
<robru> ogra_, popey, davmor2, plars: 250+ loops on image 271, no sign of the problem. want me to try 272 now? or is there a plan?
<ogra_> robru, i think i found something
<ogra_> for whatever reason udev starts while the container is coming up
<ogra_> (it should only start after the container)
<ogra_> hmm, and i also see why it starts to early ... i just dont get why that hasnt bitten us before
<popey> ogra_: shall i stop rebooting my device?
<popey> 44 runs at 2 min interval on #269, its fine
<pmcgowan> popey, is there a bug report for this one?
<ogra_> popey, well, you could try a fix on an image that we know has the issue
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nope
<ogra_> popey, in 274 or 275 edit /etc/init/udev.override ... change lxc-android-boot to lxc-android-config and see if that fixes it
<ogra_> robru, ^^^ in case you want to try
<ogra_> seems i cant trigger it in 275 if all debugging is enabled :(
<ogra_> 95 loops yet
<ogra_> pmcgowan, not yet
<robru> ogra_, ok, i'll try that
<ogra_> your blaming of systemd wasnt that wrong
<ogra_> i guess
<ogra_> just that the bug isnt in systemd/udev itself
 * ogra_ hopes that doesnt make the boot to slow :(
<robru> ogra_, lol, that was just a joke (actually i mailed that privately, not on list) because it seems popular to hate on systemd ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i didnt notice it was private, heh, sorry
<ogra_> i see it now :P
<popey> ogra_: happy to try that :D
<ogra_> nice one to leave running over night i guess
<pmcgowan> popey, did you file a bug on UI slowness? or was that a rumor
<popey> gah, never rotate phone in system-settings -> updates
<popey> pmcgowan: anecdotal
<popey> need to test more
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I can file a bug for this if you tell me where and what to say ;)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, booting mako hangs randomly right after run-init
<ogra_> pmcgowan, Every 10-100 boots (in a really random manner) the boot of mako devices gets completely stuck. This started with image 274.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, which package/project?
<ogra_> thats the issue :P
<pmcgowan> hah
<ogra_> file it against lxc-android-config for now, if my theory is right the fix will live in there
<pmcgowan> ubuntu
<pmcgowan> ok
<robru> ogra_, hah, I just flashed 275 for the first time and it got stuck at the Google logo on the very first boot
<ogra_> ouch
<robru> ogra_, complete with "device not found". are there any logs I can provide? what/how?
<ogra_> robru, reboot into recovery (by holding vol-down), once there: adb shell cat /proc/last_kmsg ...
<ogra_> robru, if the last thing (before the power button shuts down the CPUs) you see in there is the swapon output, it is the same issue
<robru> ogra_, crap, rebooted into the phone first, I guess I lost that log.
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1302174
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302174 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Booting mako hangs randomly right after run-init" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> thanks !
<pmcgowan> that will make all the difference fixing it ;)
<davmor2> robru: no I think the plan is that with me covering 273 you 271 and popey 269 we would lower down the releases that the issue was introduced looks like it was 274  I'm on 232 no issues
<davmor2> ogra_: think that means 274 is where the issue was introduced at least right?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> davmor2, but i could reproduce it reliably on 275 too
<davmor2> ogra_: oh yeah I'm saying we were lowering down where the issues was introduced so we know it is 274 now but the effect of that will be with us I guess until someone fixes the issue right?
<robru> ogra_, I can't ssh into image 275... just says 'connection closed'. I tried both ssh over wifi, and also over a port-forward bridge through adb/usb
<ogra_> robru, yeah, there is a typo ... dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<ogra_> i'll fix that with the next lxc-android-config upload
<ogra_> (key generation was moved to its own upstart job, which has a typo in the start condition)
<robru> ok thanks
<davmor2> right /me calls it a night catch you in the morning
<robru> boiko, i'm just about to take lunch, do you need a hand with silo 9 before I go?(just noticed the build error)
<boiko> robru: well, renato updated the MR but it seems jenkins didn't notice that when I tried to rebuild
<boiko> robru: I just used force rebuild, let's see if this works
<robru> boiko, yeah, i was just gonna say, force rebuild should do it
<boiko> robru: great, thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<robru> ok, bbl
<robru> boiko, oh, that failed too :-/
<robru> boiko, try force rebuild + ignore step
<robru> boiko, nm, i just did it
<robru> boiko, looks good: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/6/console
<robru> bbl for real ;-)
<boiko> robru: weird, it is trying to apply revision 48, but the MR already got the revision 49
<boiko> robru: ah ok, now it got the rev 49
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-04
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 276 building (started: 20140404 02:05) ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> popey: music-app 409 uploaded https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 276 DONE (finished: 20140404 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/276.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> ... and flashing.
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, can you do me a favor?
<Mirv> didrocks: what kind of?
<Mirv> (but sure)
<Mirv> veebers: hi. you've marked autopilot as being tested. so zero failures on the image testing suite of APs with the new autopilot now?
<didrocks> Mirv: it seems that the AP tests on the image is stuck in the reboot
<didrocks> Mirv: can you start from that?
<didrocks> don't rerun the ones that already rerun
<didrocks> (maybe just rerunning the unity8 to be sure)
<didrocks> Mirv: you can maybe double check the new AP that way :)
<Mirv> didrocks: right, we've partial results. and that's what I was thinking, adding the new autopilot into the mix...
<Mirv> yep, makes sense, initiaintg
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks a lot dude :)
<didrocks> Mirv: that way, we'll get results from latest image + AP
<jdstrand> hi!
<jdstrand> may I have a silo for apparmor? (line 54 in pending)
<Mirv> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> fyi, the landing will happen pretty quickly cause we've built everything in the security-proposed ppa and it is already tested
<Mirv> jdstrand: you got the best one, landing-001
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<Mirv> np
<jdstrand> (and in case I wasn't clear, I'm pocket copying those without rebuilding)
<jdstrand> (like I normally do)
<didrocks> jdstrand: once you copy pocket, just a reminder to run "build" with "watch only" (and look at the job that it picks your packages)
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe ensure your /var/crash is empty btw when running the unity8 tests
<Mirv> good idea
<jdstrand> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure where you were with the bisecting (didn't see the script on the ML nor progress, I could have restarted this morning from where you left of…)
<didrocks> jdstrand: you can self-publish I guess :)
<jdstrand> didrocks: yes, I just tried, but I never seem to do this right
<jdstrand> eg
<jdstrand> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/3/console
<didrocks> jdstrand: let me look :)
<jdstrand> I ACK_PACKAGING, then Build
<jdstrand> s/I/I did/
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, all sounds good, I think you triggered a bug… (never saw that one)
<didrocks> jdstrand: let me one minute so that I can fetch the status
<didrocks> jdstrand: "sources": ["apparmor", "", "lxc", "", "libvirt", "", "lightdm", "", "apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu"]
<didrocks> (this is fetched from the spreadsheet
<didrocks> I think there is a safeguard missing when iterating over your cell
<jdstrand> oh, did I not format it right?
<jdstrand> I guess if I removed the spaces, it would work?
<didrocks> jdstrand: the main format is space separated, but I tried to support this one as well
<didrocks> jdstrand: you have an override even to avoid a reconfigure
<didrocks> not sure how it will handle those weird entries, but worth a try :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: try IGNORE_MISSINGPROJECTS
<didrocks> (that should say "yeah, I know, some projects are missing in the publication, go ahead")
<didrocks> jdstrand: I'll look exactly what this bug is so that it doesn't occur anymore
<jdstrand> ok. I'll add a note about space-delimited for next time
<jdstrand> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/4/console
<jdstrand> success :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: no, I should really support that ;)
<didrocks> great
<jdstrand> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: and I think I did (even \n, /…)
<didrocks> jdstrand: sorry for this bug, will get to it :)
<jdstrand> np
<didrocks> jdstrand: you will then just need to m&c once it's in the released pocket (which, in your case, will just free up the silo)
<didrocks> if we are low in silo, we'll probably do it for you
<jdstrand> that's cool
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you spot anything in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/prepare-silo-using-spreadsheet-info#L33 (only if you have a minute)?
<didrocks> seems to me it should have supported your case
<didrocks> probably US spaces (kidding)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! It seems to be a bit problematic on first look ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, why?
 * jdstrand looks
<sil2100> didrocks: since you first split on whitespaces, if you have something like: "a, b, c" you get 'a,', 'b,' etc. and then split each of those by ',', so you will get 'a', '', 'b', ''
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> you're right
<sil2100> And this might smell trouble ;p !
<didrocks> indeed
<jdstrand> there you go
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ok, let me do some changes + add new tests
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, jdstrand
<sil2100> yw o/
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. autopilot it FINALLY set to tested \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: should I publish, 'just like that'?
<sil2100> Or should we wait for having smoketesting up?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah \o/ (and NO!) Mirv is running the whole image test and is using that opportunity to try with new AP
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, I'm running tests with that, since we need some #276 AP info anyway it doesn't hurt to test the new AP at the same time
<sil2100> \o/
 * didrocks wrote the 6 new tests and have 4 failures
<didrocks> time to fix the function!
<didrocks> and fixed + deploying: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/579
<didrocks> added as well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/580 as another test
<didrocks> (if we regress on that, all MPs uris would be broken)
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the unity8 crash during the tests, can you find the bug report related to that one?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, one moment ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1256360 <- no movement though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in Mir "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [High,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: from what Saviq mentioned, it's only happening on unity8 stop
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, wanted to confirm it was that one
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you can try to report one from the previous run or Mirv can?
<didrocks> to ensure we have an up to date stacktrace
<didrocks> Mirv should have the crash
<didrocks> when running the AP tests
<didrocks> so will be good to use apport-bug
<didrocks> and ensure it's duplicating to that one (now that we have the timeout 60, we should be up to date)
<sil2100> Mirv: did you get a unity8 crash during last testing? Could you maybe push it to LP?
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know what happened on the bisect yesterday? I didn't see any news
<Mirv> I have that, I'll try filing it at some point but not during running tests
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, after tests of course :)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> although I've unity8 testing failing anyway for some reason. I didn't debug it in addition to rebooting once, and I'm now running what is remaining of the other tests.
<sil2100> didrocks: my mailbox is empty, I didn't see any messages on the channel related to that ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: I probably misunderstood, but you were not going to bisect one image as well yesterday?
<Mirv> sil2100: if you have spare device time you could run #276 unity8 AP tests just for fun, first as is and then with the autopilot PPA added
<Mirv> but I'll get to that eventually
<didrocks> Mirv: ok
<didrocks> yeah, what Mirv tells make sense
<sil2100> didrocks: no, no one told me to do any bisecting - Robert and Oliver were said on the meeting to do that
<didrocks> ok, my memory is bad :)
<sil2100> Mirv: let me reflash ;)
<sil2100> I mean, flash latest and greatest, since I have a b0rken OSK now
<ogra_> didrocks, bug 1302174 ... popey and robru were testing a fix over night, while i was running a test with all debugging enabled ... i had hoped rob would add his findings to the bug
<ubot5> bug 1302174 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Booting mako hangs randomly right after run-init" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302174
<didrocks> ogra_: so you are going to test that yourself I guess?
<didrocks> ogra_: want more testing, do you have your reboot script?
<ogra_> didrocks, still the same script
<ogra_> i havent been near my test phone yet, i'll capture the logs soon (if it actually finally stopped, when i went to bed it was at 380 loops)
<didrocks> ogra_: with sleep 10 then?
<ogra_> sleep 30
<didrocks> the script on the ML is sleep 10, so not the same :)
<ogra_> well, we discussed it in the meeting yesterday
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but that's why putting those infos on the ML would have enable people to help and try
<didrocks> not having those only in a hangout meetings
<didrocks> and then no result on the following day if robru doesn't publish results…
<didrocks> also, if I had the bug on it, I would have tried this morning as well
<didrocks> and I would have tricked seb128 or other to help confirming :p
 * seb128 sees his name here and is getting nervous
<ogra_> didrocks, well, it doesnt matter how long the sleep is as long as you can reproduce the hang ...
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but now that you have a lead for a fix, that's fine :)
 * didrocks turns rw mode on latest and start
<seb128> bah
<ogra_> bah, so my phone died right after i went to bed ...
<seb128> one downside of the infra changes is that the auth is asking me for the freaking 2fa now
<ogra_> and the log is totally mangled
<didrocks> ogra_: with your patch suggestion?
<ogra_> didrocks, no, i just had the idea after i had started the run with extra logging
<ogra_> didrocks, thats why i was asking popey and robru to test the fix
<didrocks> ogra_: ah ok, so there is hope :)
<ogra_> up to now my "fix" is just a guess
<ogra_> i was hoping to get detailed logs
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah… well, let's try your fix anyway
<didrocks> (running)
<Mirv> are people running to the meeting?
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> ogra_: sil2100? ^
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, I seem to be having problems with the unity8 suite, as my unity8 hangs up from time to time becoming unresponsive ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: it happens that unity8 AP did run on the test infra. keep on poking, I seem to get 37 failures every time (basically it aborts or something), but I'm running with the new AP
<Mirv> then there's the crash also that happens possibly the first time one stops unity8 ie just after starting phablet-test-run -n
<Mirv> sil2100: I've some additional tests for you to run with pure #276: dialer-app messaging-app webbrowser_app
<Mirv> so far I seem to have _same_ failures with both old and new AP
<didrocks> ev: FYI, just got https://job/landing-001-3-merge-clean/build?delay=0sec
<ev> didrocks: oooh
<ev> it returns
<ev> didrocks: if you leave that tab up and open ci-train.u.c in another tab, are you logged in?
<sil2100> Mirv: will try those once unity8 finally finishes, since it seems b0rkish now
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, unity8 finished: Ran 37 tests in 1216.179s
<sil2100> Mirv: with the old AP - but some tests were 'hanging' unity8 up, but as we guessed, it might have been the crash on stop
<sil2100> Mirv: let me run the other tests on the old AP
<Mirv> sil2100: well I guess if I had success with _new_ AP, it wouldn't need repeating with old AP, or what do you think?
<sil2100> I guess so!
<Mirv> yeah ran out :)
<Mirv> switching places
<sil2100> dbarth: is line 26 ready for assigning a silo?
<didrocks> ogra_: tell me if you I can do anything to help you
<ogra_> will do
<dbarth> sil2100: not yet, i'm still tsting / gathering branches
<dbarth> sil2100: however you could rmove one line
<dbarth> sil2100: line 6; we won't land that request as-is
<dbarth> sil2100: the branches will be taken by bfiller for a silo which requires a part of them
<dbarth> so feel free to remove the line
<didrocks> dbarth: you can remove it yourself :)
<didrocks> dbarth: just don't remove lines on assigned silos without doing m&c "only free silo" first
<mandel> vila, ping
<vila> mandel: pong
<bzoltan> didrocks: I have a problem that the exports are not set from the .bashrc when I run the app test on my mako.
<didrocks> bzoltan: sorry, I'm totally out of context it seems?
<mandel> vila, hello! so I have been looking at other projects that might have similar issues on arm but I'm trying to drill down the real issue
<mandel> vila, for what I can read in the comments f unity-scope-click the connections on arm are flacky (the qt connections)
<mandel> vila, I would be very very very surprise that there is an issue in a combination of cmake + qt + arm but I'm trying to add some code to rule that out
<bzoltan> didrocks: flashed the device with devel-proposed, turned to writable and executed ` phablet-test-run -p address-book-app-autopilot address_book_app` ... the app looks scaled down, like if the GRID_UNIT_PX were not set
<mandel> vila, if that is the case I'll let you know all the info since we might have other projects with the same problem
<vila> mandel: thanks !
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: is that what you see as well? ^
<dbarth> didrocks: ok, i thought you may have some formulas affected; i'll do the removal
<didrocks> dbarth: not if it's not assigned
<didrocks> dbarth: the system adapts to lines addition/removal
<mandel> vila,  the arm nodes used by the js bot, are they virtualized?? The tests do pass on non virtualize envs, they seem to fail with qemu
<sil2100> didrocks: didn't look at the screen while it was running...
<sil2100> didrocks: let me try that
<sil2100> Ah, address-book
<sil2100> Didn't try that one yet
<sil2100> Mirv: my device ended up in 9 failures while running tests for those 3 apps
<sil2100> (on old AP)
<vila> mandel: hmm, not virtualised AFAIK, fginther can confirm
<vila> mandel: fail with qemu emulating arm ? Known to be slow...
<mandel> vila, yes, and I get a segfault in an arm chroot in my machine :-/
<mandel> vila, yes, on a nexus 4 and a nexus 7 everything works well
<sil2100> bzoltan: the application looks fine here - why you use devel-proposed instead of trusty-proposed?
<didrocks> sil2100: devel-proposed is pointed at trusty-propsoed and that's what should be used
<vila> mandel: so the cyclops are calxeda afaik, not emulated
<sil2100> ah, k
<Mirv> bzoltan: didrocks  I see at least dialer app being very small, probably a regression somewhere.. and maybe related to the dialer/messaging AP failures too?
<sil2100> Mirv: it might be, but the address-book-app here look ok right now
<vila> mandel: would be nice to know if you run into an emulator bug or trigger a genuine one in the image/stack under test
<bzoltan> Mirv: didrocks: the .bashrc exports are clearly not set
<mandel> vila, I'm looking into it, is very strange...
<didrocks> bzoltan: I'm unsure why sil2100/Mirv doesn't reproduce the same issue. Maybe something to discuss with sergio? he's the most up to date on those changes if possible
<didrocks> ah, Mirv reproduces
<didrocks> now
<bzoltan>  Mirv: bzoltan: didrocks  I see at least dialer app being very small,
<bzoltan> didrocks: yeps
<mandel> vila, doint a builddeb from source in qemu segfaults, I'm compiling and going to do a make check in qemu and check the results, if they  failt and not segfautl I'm going to write an example test
<mandel> vila, where it just emits the signal and waits for it, then I'll test that
<vila> way to go !
 * sil2100 waits for address-book tests to finish
<sil2100> Then I'll re-run dialer-app tests to see if it's smaller than usual
<Mirv> sil2100: the problems for me were dialer/messaging, not address book
<Mirv> bzoltan: confirming
<sil2100> Mirv: 11:49 < bzoltan> didrocks: flashed the device with devel-proposed, turned to writable and
<sil2100> executed ` phablet-test-run -p address-book-app-autopilot address_book_app` ... the app looks scaled down, like if the GRID_UNIT_PX were not set
<sil2100> Mirv: so, bzoltan mentioned address-book having the problem as well, but it doesn't seem to be the case on my device
<sil2100> Which is strange, hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: was dialer-app smaller for you on all the tests?
<Mirv> sil2100: dialer app was, yes. weird that there are differing experiences
<Mirv> although well I didn't look the first time, but now. and I thought the AP fails would be related
<sil2100> Mirv: here dialer-app was fine for all the tests, I had 1 failure out of 9 tests
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for me _all_ apps are scaled down when run by the autopilot
<t1mp> bzoltan: so only in autopilot, and not if you launch them from the apps scope?
<didrocks> sil2100: you flashed clean on latest iso?
<didrocks> sil2100: no rw mode with leftover updates?
<ogra_> 54 loops with the revert to cgroup-lite up to now
<didrocks> ogra_: reverted to 1.8?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, didn't flash it clean, let me maybe remove all user-data
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, just installed cgruops-lite, turned cgmanager and cgproxy off with override files and set the start condition og lxc-android-config to started cgroup-lite
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, keep us posted :)
<ogra_> 59 :)
<didrocks> ogra_: do you have something that we can test as well?
<ogra_> if it doesnt hang until 300 i'll upload lxc-android-config with that change
<ogra_> didrocks, well, do the steps i told above
<didrocks> ogra_: I would have said 200 is enough :)
<didrocks> if you prefer an additional 100 ones… :p
<ogra_> well, my run over night only died at 363
<bzoltan> t1mp: it looks perfectly normal when the app is launched from the Shell
<Mirv> sil2100: can we compare the AP results now? so for new AP, I got 8 failures in messasing_app (out of 16), and 2 failures in dialer_app (out of 9). but then I also got the same with old AP.
<Mirv> sil2100: but I still haven't been able to run unity8 AP for some reason, new or old AP.
<Mirv> sil2100: so I'm thinking if you could upgrade to the autopilot AP and compare dialer + messaging + unity8 there to the new. oh, and did you run webbrowser_app?
<Mirv> so far I don't have clear indications that the new autopilot would cause problems directly, but with all these other problems it's a bit hard to say for sure, so doube-checking would be welcome
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ line 25 should be ready now
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: but anyway with the new autopilot I've everything else 100% passing - only unity8, messaging, dialer, webbrowser would need double-checking with old/new so that we could at least understand whether we can release the autopilot
<mandel> vila, bug #668799
<ubot5> bug 668799 in Linaro QEMU "qemu-arm segfaults executing msgmerge (gettext)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668799
<mandel> vila, and bug #1098729
<didrocks> I let you guys handle it :)
<ubot5> bug 1098729 in QEMU "qemu-user-static for armhf: segfault in threaded code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098729
<Mirv> yep, I'll run webbrowser again at least with old AP now, might be just something flaky.
<sil2100> dbarth: \o
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so...
<sil2100> Mirv: I had 1 failure on dialer-app and 8 on messaging-app, I ran webbrowser-app but didn't get any failures there seemingly
<sil2100> Mirv: and I was able to run unity8 tests as mentioned earlier - they took much much longer because of the hangups, but it said that all succeeded, no failures
<sil2100> Mirv: but I need to clean my environment
<vila> mandel: you should subscribe to bug 1098729
<ubot5> bug 1098729 in QEMU "qemu-user-static for armhf: segfault in threaded code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098729
<vila> mandel: I'm not sure who you could ping to get progress on it though...
<vila> may be ogra knows ^
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, so that sounds about the same as I do, and you could check with the new AP if you also get similar results there
<Mirv> sil2100: but it seems so far the new autopilot is not to blame
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll give it a shot ;)
<Mirv> thanks. at least we can probably get a result on the autopilot. then what's causing the size issues and AP failures is a whole another topic.
<Mirv> dbarth: assigning the silo
<sil2100> Mirv: assigning silo for seb128 then ;)
<Mirv> cool
<Mirv> dbarth: landing-001
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ping, bzoltan told me you are the right guy to ask if there is a way to get the device name (like mako, maguro..) when i run something on the device
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i need to know which ubuntu-touch-session file contains the environment variables i need to set for executing a application in a debug session.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, DEVICE="$(getprop ro.product.device)"
<zbenjamin> ogra_: awesome thx!
<ogra_> if you run it before the container (and thus the property system is up) DEVICE="$(grep ^ro.product.device= /system/build.prop |sed -e 's/.*=//')"
<dbarth> Mirv: thanks
<ogra_> mandel, try hallyn (in #ubuntu-devel ... though i'm not sure he is fancy caring for the armhf side of things)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i have to run it when executing a click app, so the device is fully booted
<mandel> ogra_, thx
<ogra_> zbenjamin, then the first one is what you want
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm at 110 loops and still counting
<didrocks> ogra_: let's cross fingers!
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: can I get a silo for line 28? These are two MRs need to be tested separate from the other UITK MRs
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure
<sil2100> bzoltan: these need urgent testing, right?
<mhr3> sil2100, can i get silo for 27?
<mhr3> sil2100, plus question, we bumped soversion, is it enough to list all the dependant pkgs in "additional source packages to land"?
<sil2100> mhr3: oh, you just turned it to yes, sure
<t1mp> sil2100: as urgent as any ;) I need to test it and land it, other changes are pending on it. But they are not related to any critical bug that is in the images now
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, no - how many rdeps do you have?
<mhr3> sil2100, 5-6... ish
<t1mp> sil2100: ^I was referring to line 28 that bzoltan requested a silo for
<sil2100> t1mp, bzoltan: since uitk already has a silo - if you really need to test this before the other lands, I can override conflicts for you and allow you to have a silo, but you need to remember to rebuild the silo once the other one lands
<sil2100> mhr3: the "additional source packages to land" mean source packages which will be dput to the PPA
<sil2100> mhr3: you would need to include at least empty MRs for those rdeps (for those that we do CITrain for) and then force_rebuild during build
<t1mp> sil2100: ok
<mhr3> sil2100, why is the empty mr necessary? isn't it the same as listing them there?
<sil2100> mhr3: listing where? Additional source packages to land means that CITrain will 'expect' some additional source packages to be dputted to the PPA
<mhr3> oh... ok i see
<sil2100> mhr3: if you list them there, you would have to actually dput no-change rebuilds then
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, so let's build the lib and then i'll reconfigure and add mrs for all the rdeps
<ogra_> wow !
<sil2100> mhr3: ok ;) Let me assign then
<ogra_> did anyone ever try to ssh from the terminal app ?
<ogra_> it prints your password in clear text on the screen at the password prompt
<sil2100> ogra_: sounds like a nice feature
<sil2100> At least you won't make any mistakes!
<ogra_> lol
<t1mp> ogra_: *finally* a terminal app where we can see what we are typing :D
<ogra_> beyond that it works really nicely !
<t1mp> ogra_: change your password to 6 *s :)
<ogra_> lol
<t1mp> ogra_: http://www.bash.org/?244321 :D
<davmor2> ogra_: did you get the zero size font issue on initial startup?
<ogra_> davmor2, nope. started fine
<davmor2> ogra_: ah is this a fresh install though or just and upgrade?
<ogra_> davmor2, fresh install of 274 upgraded to 275
<ogra_> loop 137 btw ...
<davmor2> oh nice maybe it has been fixed then
<ogra_> t1mp, heh, i know that one :)
<ogra_> davmor2, but i never remember having it
<ogra_> (though i only use the terminal occasionally
<ogra_> )
<sil2100> ogra_: keeping my fingers crossed!
<davmor2> ogra_: this is on flo http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/screenshot-20140404-122912.png if I change the font to 14 everything is fine then, but this is an older install so I'll do a fresh install and see if is shows up again
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> yeah, i dont get that
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> 150
<bzoltan> didrocks: ogra_: sil2100: sorry, I did not follow the logs... was there a response to the wrong scaling issue?
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's not reproducible on my device, but Mirv saw it sometimes
<ogra_> bzoltan, i didnt even recognize a question about the wrong scaling issue :P
 * ogra_ reads backlog
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I see it all the time with all autopilot tests...
<bzoltan> ogra_: in brief... for me it seems that the .bashrc exports are missing when autopilot starts the apps
<sil2100> hm, strange
<ogra_> bzoltan, that either means you restarted lightdm (and thus the dbus/upstart adresses changed underneath you) without re-login on the shell, or that there is some bug we dont know about yet
<ogra_> also make sure to have the latest phablet-tools
<ogra_> adb shell handling was changed significantly by the foundations team recently
<bzoltan> ogra_: All I do is a clean flash, make it writable (that reboots) install a bunch of packages as Mirv suggested and run the test
<bzoltan> ogra_: I have the latest phablet t ools
<ogra_> ad you only use phablet-test-run ?
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> it was definitely adjusted for the changes ...
<Mirv> the easiest way to reproduce is (maybe) running dialer_app tests, but even that doesn't seem to be the case for all
<Mirv> so it seems weird
<ogra_> phablet-tools 1.0+14.04.20140401-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> thats what you need
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm... with the new autopilot I get a bigger, varying number of failures, not sure what's up
<ogra_> note that dialer and messaging app need ohhono-phonesim-autostart installed ... note also that other tests may fail if ofono-phonesim-autostart is installed, you want to make sure to remove it after testing the dialer or messaging app
<Mirv> sil2100: here's all I have, for reference http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7202885/
<Mirv> I've now been trying to get the retrace out of the unity8 crash, but the device choked on that so I'm trying again and also on host
<ogra_> Mirv, see above, did you properly install/uninstall ophono-phonesim-autostart ?
<sil2100> Mirv: I ran 3 test suites at once now and got 27 failures o_O But maybe my device is not clean enough
<davmor2> ogra_: you have a flo right?
<ogra_> davmor2, yes
<Mirv> ogra_: not installed, but note that #275 I had AP:s passing fine without
<ogra_> Mirv, hmm, did you have a SIM during the test ?
<davmor2> ogra_: can you bootstrap it to the latest and try and connect to wifi please
<Mirv> ogra_: no SIM either
<ogra_> and the tests passed ?
<ogra_> that cant be
<Mirv> :S
<ogra_> either a SIM card or ophono-phonesim-autostart needs to be installed
<Mirv> and #275 didn't have it somehow automatically?
<ogra_> (i thought that was a dep of the two AP packages)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I have 1.0+14.04.20140401-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> the important point is that you need to purge it after the test
<ogra_> bzoltan, hmm, and this is a fresh install with --wipe and --bootstrap ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: with --wipe not with --bootstrap
<Mirv> ogra_: it doesn't seem to be a dependency, but the results I posted on the mailing list yesterday with full pass rate for dialer/messaging were without SIM and with the same autopilot packages as today
<ogra_> oh, you should always use --bootstrap
<ogra_> else you end up with the former kernel/initrd
<Mirv> ogra_: no, unfortunately not too fresh
<Mirv> argh
<Mirv> so I'm running some weird kernel/initrd then..
<didrocks> ok, I'll be back in a few hours. If anything urgent, send me a message or ask seb to send on my personal emails. Working offline meanwhile
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: ogra_: ^
<didrocks> ogra_: keep up the successfully reboot meanwhile! :)
<Mirv> ok didier
<ogra_> the one that was installed with the last --bootstrap or if you did an OTA that got you a full flash with the one that came by OTA
<ogra_> didrocks, loop 172
<didrocks> \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: have you had a change of unity8 AP with the new autopilot? if that passes, I'm inclined to believe the new autopilot is not a problem
<davmor2> ogra_: interesting I did a reboot and then the popup for wifi pasword appears
<ogra_> a small race perhaps
<ogra_> most likely due to the system being under heavy load on a first boot after flash/OTA
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't know I gave it 5 minutes before I retried and it didn't appear, however after reboot it appeared first time meh who knows
<Mirv> FYI I can't seem to get a good retrace of the unity8 crasher, I'm instead getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7202927/
<Mirv> oh, but, on the desktop side.. let's see
<Mirv> too many windows open
<sil2100> Mirv: not yet, I'm still re-running test suites one by one to see which one of them had so many failures during last runs
<sil2100> Mirv: webbrowser seems to pass 100%
<Mirv> finally. bug #1302550 is my unity8 crash from today retraced.
<ubot5> bug 1302550 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302550
<Mirv> michi is not here, but he was interested
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, I poked him back, but he seems to be away now
<sil2100> Mirv: he was poking me on the private channels which I rarely look at :<
<Mirv> I msg:d him on the other network now with that
<Mirv> same here
<ogra_> 14:12:34 LOOP 200
<ogra_> \o/
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> ogra_: you still want to wait till 300?
<ogra_> 250 at least
<sil2100> Mirv: REALLY strange stuff just happened
<sil2100> Mirv: I re-ran messaging, dialer and webbrowser and got 0 failures
<sil2100> Mirv: but this time I didn't run all of them at once (with one phablet-test-run command), but ran first webbrowser, then messaging and then dialer
<sil2100> And all tests passed, hm
<sil2100> (while running new autopilot)
<sil2100> It's really hard for me to get reliable test results ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: familiar feeling you have there!
<Mirv> sil2100: well, sounds good anyway for the new autopilot. like I posted to the mailing list, it's starting to sound - regarding the new autopilot - that if you get unity8 passing it's ok to be published
<sil2100> Mirv: still running the tests, will know for sure in a moment
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: I've an issue with silo 005, maybe you can help me? I reconfigured to add a branch, but the "build" job insists on not picking it up ... is there some secret magic I need to do?
<sil2100> seb128: let me take a look
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> seb128: hmm... I don't see you running the reconfigure job though
<sil2100> seb128: let me run that
<Mirv> hmm
<seb128> sil2100, weird, I did click on it and the MPs list on the google tab has the 3rd mps listed
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 can I get a silo for usensord/l30?
<seb128> sil2100, I might have hit again that sso bug where the first action after a timeout is not working
<sil2100> seb128: yes, but the backend doesn't seem to have been reconfigured - maybe  the SSO kicked in and made it die
<sil2100> seb128: I reconfigured now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: can you retry building?
<seb128> done
<seb128> let's see
<sil2100> seb128: \o/
<seb128> it's confusing that the gdoc MPs list is different from what the backend sees
<Mirv> sergiusens: sure
<Mirv> sergiusens: landing-010 for usensord
<seb128> sil2100, it worked, thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv: ty sir
<pmcgowan> Mirv, what is requiring all the qtquick stuff to be updated in latest image
<sil2100> Mirv: damn, those unity8 tests take even longer now ._.
<ogra_> i wonder if we should consider 263 reboot loops a successful enough test
<sil2100> hmm
<plars> ogra_: do you have a possible fix?
<ogra_> plars, yes, see the bug
<sil2100> ogra_: last time you said you got a failure after 300, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<plars> ogra_: I had a test running overnight with 273 + systemd updates, it's still running after 587 loops
<sil2100> I would say it's fixed after 260 though...
<ogra_> sil2100, but that was with all debugging enabled
<ogra_> which made the error appear less frequently it seems
<ogra_> i now have all debugging off and the changes described on the bug in place
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do you know why all those qtdeclarative packages are being updated?
<sil2100> Mirv: unity8 tests all success on new AP, should I publish it?
<ogra_> without the changes and deugging off i have never seen more then 120 loops
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hm, not sure, let me look into that, one moment
<ogra_> the average was rather in the 80s
<plars> ah, ok so it was the lxc android bit after all. That's one that I couldn't upgrade from 273
<ogra_> plars, well, it was the switch from cgroups-lite to cgmanager/cgproxy
<plars> gotcha
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so we had a qtdeclarative landing 12 hours ago, Timo had a fix for the LP: #1298978
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1298978 in Bitcoin Touch "QtQuick V4 Date.Parse() does not support RFC2822 date format" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298978
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so a lot of binary packages got upgraded
<sil2100> ogra_: I would say...
<sil2100> ogra_: "SHIP IT!"
<ogra_> 271 btw :P
<ogra_> err 272
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so that one change triggered all those new packages?
<pmcgowan> I guess the source package drives them all
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks
<pmcgowan> ogra_, seems you got it, why did that switch occur in the first place, out of curiosity
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, qtdeclarative generates around ~20 binary packages, so most of those probably come from that one
<cjwatson> Binary packages always go together, yes
<cjwatson> See   apt-cache showsrc qtdeclarative-opensource-src | grep -m1 ^Binary:
<ogra_> pmcgowan, lxc uses cgmanager by default now
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no idea why, upstream thing ... i just followed suit with the deps
<pmcgowan> ogra_, did that change just happen or did it go through CI?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the package went through CI
<pmcgowan> ok
<ogra_> (the dependency switch)
<Mirv> pmcgowan: those are all from the qtdeclarative src package, which got the date format patch
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ok thanks
<ogra_> and i dont think it was that crashy in the beginning
<ogra_> the combo of that issue plus the updated udev started it
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I think so
<pmcgowan> yeah thats a tough one
<ogra_> before the udev chnage we saw more device crashes already apparently
<ogra_> but not as broad
<sil2100> ogra_: shiiip iiiit!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> yeah, yeah ...
<ogra_> on it :)
<davmor2> sil2100: with that amount of iii's it sound more like sheep eat!
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: just don't eat the sheep!
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so I'll publish autopilot now then
<circ-user-JSua3> ogra_: and do not stop the testing, maybe you find some bug at loop 370 :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: so you have a fix?
<sergiusens> ogra_: nvm, /me read backlog
<didrocks> back!
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203232/
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: how many successful reboots?
<ogra_> didrocks, i stopped at 278
<didrocks> ogra_: you didn't wait for 300?
<didrocks> I'm shocked :p
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> ogra_: can't wait to have an image with that
<didrocks> psivaa: plars: ev: can you reenable the automatic AP tests (now that we know next image shouldn't hang)
<didrocks> nice work ogra_!
<plars> didrocks: yep, on it
<didrocks> thanks :)
<ogra_> uploaded
<sergiusens> Mirv: can you take action on silo 10 please?
<sil2100> sergiusens: publishing, Mirv seems to be EOD already
<didrocks> ogra_: let's look at it and kick an image as soon as it's published
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, thats the plan
<mhr3> sil2100, ehm, i can't reconfigure myself?
<mhr3> ERROR:root:unity-scopes-shell was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you.
<didrocks> mhr3: was it in the initial list of component?
<didrocks> or did you just add it?
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, so, when you reconfigure you cannot add 'new' components, only add new merges to existing ones
<mhr3> hmm, that's new
<sil2100> didrocks: he only had unity-scopes-api, wants to add additional packages
<mhr3> right ^
<didrocks> mhr3: so, I guess the error message is clear enough, no? :p
<sil2100> mhr3: if you want new components, a landing team member needs to reconfigure the silo for you
<mhr3> didrocks, it is, but i used to be able to do that
<sil2100> Like, new packages
<didrocks> this is a protection on purpose to avoid "locks" :p
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, no ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: or it was a bug, but I didn't change anything
<didrocks> mhr3: you can add MP to existing components
<didrocks> not add new components
<mhr3> hm.. so anyway, someone reconf pls
<sil2100> mhr3: doing
<rsalveti> Saviq: thanks for taking care of the powerd UNRELEASED changelog fix
<rsalveti> and morning folks :-)
<didrocks> bzoltan: are you ready for line 28? if we assign it to you, you can release before Monday?
<sil2100> mhr3: reconfigured o/
<sil2100> rsalveti: morning
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<sil2100> didrocks: I was waiting for the UITK to move out of -proposed
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> previous utk
<didrocks> sure sure :)
<didrocks> I thought you blocked on unity8
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) Didn't want to overuse the override ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, don't :p
<didrocks> sil2100: unity8 is in the split greeter one though
<didrocks> sil2100: which isn't going to land, right?
<bzoltan> didrocks:  sure, but the line 15 is queuing  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<didrocks> bzoltan: ok, so let's wait for it to pass UNAPPROVED
<bzoltan> didrocks: +1
<didrocks> bzoltan: while I wasn't around, did you find an explanation on the terminal/env variable issue?
<didrocks> and discrepancy with sil2100?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, indeed, unity8 - so ignore conflicts would be anyway necessary, but still, didn't want to do it because of UITK
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, for that one, we have to wait
<bzoltan> didrocks:  no, not yet
<didrocks> ok
<bzoltan> didrocks:  it is a problem ... a big one for us
<sil2100> didrocks: we didn't find anything yet though... but at least me and Mirv we were able to do a +1 on the new autopilot
<sil2100> As it didn't really regress anything
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, I think you need to talk to sergiusens, he would maybe have a lead (the recent changes of env variables)
<didrocks> sil2100: good
<ogra_> rather xnox
<didrocks> oh right xnox
<ogra_> or slangasek
<didrocks> bzoltan: ^
<ogra_> they did the changes
<didrocks> sil2100: seems you didn't notice line 30 btw
<didrocks> for sergiusens
<didrocks> I did change the hilight to yellow :p
<didrocks> highlight
<sil2100> Right! heh ;)
<sil2100> Sorry, looking
<sergiusens> it would be good to describe how phablet-test-run is affecting ui toolkit
<ogra_> use <blink>
<sil2100> ACKing that, core-dev change
<sergiusens> sil2100: well, fwiw I'm a ppu uploader for that package too
<sergiusens> *ppu for that package
<cjwatson> ubuntu-ui-toolkit accepted
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you o/
<alecu> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/show-ratings/+merge/213090
<boiko> didrocks: Mirv: sil2100: just a heads up, landing-009 is tested and ready to go
<sil2100> boiko: o/
<sil2100> boiko: handling that, thanks
<bzoltan> didrocks: i see the UITK was accepted https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=2&queue_text=
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, (see 6 lines above ;))
<fginther> mandel, pong
<fginther> mandel, I may not have any more insight for you regarding your test failures, but we can chat about it
<mhr3> sil2100, hmm, seeing something weird
<mhr3> 2014-04-04 13:36:07,659 INFO No new useful revision published compared to dest, no need to upload this component
<sil2100> mhr3: what's up?
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, you need to force rebuild
<sil2100> mhr3: that checkbox I mentioned
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> sil2100, and more interesting one
<mhr3> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/8/console
<mhr3> very bottom
<mandel> fginther, hi! I just want to make sure that the failure is due to the load and not the code or a combination of cmake + arm + qt + new signals
<sil2100> uh
<mandel> fginther, for me, if we can run the tests in one of the servers outside jenkins or at least ensure the pass with no load I'll be happy to work on a workaround
<mandel> fginther, right now, the only info I have is that the people from the unity-scope-click had the same issue and moved from new signals to old ones in qt
<sil2100> mhr3: that's from the run with force rebuild?
<mhr3> sil2100, no, without
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> mhr3: maybe retry and let's see if it happens again
<didrocks> sil2100: mhr3: if it's telling that there is no new useful revision published compared to dest, it means that the generated source package doesn't contain anything. It that expected?
<mhr3> sil2100, seems the branch is screwed
<didrocks> like no difference with distro
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> so no need to "force rebuild"
<sil2100> didrocks: we want a no-change rebuild for new ABI-change
<didrocks> as it's not an ABI break?
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> so yeah, for that, you need to force rebuild :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: remark at the bottom is worrying though
<mhr3> didrocks, indeed
<mhr3> i can't even branch the branch
<didrocks> mhr3: it's just running bzr branch lp:unity-scope-click
<mhr3> it's f-ed up
<sil2100> ;/
<ogra_> didrocks, got the lxc-android-config mail ... should be ready with the next publisher run
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> i'll trigger the build then
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, same here…
<didrocks> what did manuel do! :)
<mhr3> i have a copy of the branch
<mhr3> can try to push overwrite it
<fginther> mandel, the best I can do is try a build on an isolated armhf node. I don't access to any armhf hardware outside of jenkins
<mandel> fginther, that is more than enough, an isolated one would do the trick
<fginther> mandel, another good experiment would be to upload to an armhf enabled PPA
<mandel> fginther, my ppa supports that, I'll do it right now (although it will take some time to build)
<fginther> mandel, do you have an MP ready to test?
<mandel> fginther, the following one fails in a rather "consistent" way lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-shared-libs
<mandel> fginther, it has to new dependencies, cmake and google-mock, the rest you can get with the build-deps of ubuntu-download-manager
<didrocks> ogra_: starting an image build
<ogra_> didrocks, already running
<ogra_> (bot is a bit slow it seems)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 277 building (started: 20140404 14:30) ===
<didrocks> ogra_: oh?
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure if my request will be cancelled then
<ogra_> you cant cancel builds
<ogra_> <ogra_> didrocks, got the lxc-android-config mail ... should be ready with the next publisher run
<ogra_> <didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> <ogra_> i'll trigger the build then
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure if you noticed
<didrocks> actually
<ogra_> so we'll get two builds in succession ... unlikely that we get test results in time for the EU workday then
<didrocks> well, we'll get even more ocnfirmation :p
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, not related to those 2 builds
<didrocks> ogra_: the first image will publish
<didrocks> then, the system take it
<didrocks> and will start processing AP test results
<didrocks> then, only the second image will start to be tested
<ogra_> and 1.5h later the second one will show
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so it won't cancel the current tests
<elopio> ping josepht: do you know why jenkins hasn't run the tests for this?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/gallery-app/photo_selector/+merge/208761
<Chipaca> could i have a silo for row #29 plz?
<sil2100> Chipaca: looking
<Chipaca> sil2100: ta
<josepht> elopio: looking
<Chipaca> sil2100: ta
<sil2100> Chipaca: yw!
<sil2100> boiko: you can m&c :)
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: done
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  may I ask for a silo to the line 28? The last UITK MP just landed on trunk.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: awesome o/ Yeah, let me do that
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  sweet! Thanks
<josepht> elopio: I've kicked off a build for that MP
<elopio> josepht: thank you.
<Saviq> rsalveti, sure
<bzoltan1> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: yw!
<vila> mup: help
<vila> imgbot: help
<imgbot> I am the friendly image watchbot
<vila> imgbot: commands ?
<ogra_> status <buildid>
<ogra_> and it knows this one
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<vila> he he
<ogra_> thats all it can
<vila> imgbot: status 275
<imgbot> Image 275 for mako has not finished the tests, status is: Running
<ogra_> (takes a little, it is screen scraping the dashboard)
<vila> no problem
<vila> ogra_: can he output the url for the changes file ? happy to provide a patch if I can see the code
<ogra_> vila, yeah, i can add that
<ogra_> over the weekend
<davmor2> ogra_: you want to add stunt beg and it say "Bot is on it's hind legs begging for an image, please give it an image"
<vila> ogra_: no pressure, thanks a lot !
<ogra_> vila, for the interim http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> davmor2, good idea, i might be adding it
<vila> ogra_: yup, been using that so far
<vila> ogra_: and clicking twice on the date column
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll prepare folk for you and assign a silo
<sil2100> bfiller: all the three patches are needed?
<ogra_> vila, the date column ?
<bfiller> sil2100: great, thanks. ping renato if you have questions about the folks patches. I think all three are needed. renato is that the case?
<ogra_> (there are changelogs by image number at the top)
<vila> ogra_: forget it, I just bookmarked http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/?C=M;O=D (last modified command sorry)
<vila> s/command/column/
<sil2100> renato: ^ ?
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i didnt know you can do that !
<renato> sil2100, bfiller I have a mr ready if you want
<renato> sil2100, only the first one
<vila> ogra_: brain is weird, talking is good ;)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> renato: could you point me to it?
<renato> sil2100, sure
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 277 DONE (finished: 20140404 15:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/277.changes ===
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> quite some changes
<sil2100> renato: ok, I see it, let me just integrate that
<vila> ogra_: but... it already display that url ! gee
<ogra_> vila, but only once it reports build success
<davmor2> ogra_: I think the freezes are like internet cakes and matrix spoons
<renato> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/folks/fixed-folks-disable-linking
<ogra_> it doesnt have a "changelog <buildid>" command yet
<renato> sil2100, this change: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/folks/fixed-folks-disable-linking/revision/57
<vila> ogra_: yeah or "last build" ?
<ogra_> davmor2, ahg then we are fine ... we just need to put "includes personal matrix" on the box
<vila> ogra_: nah
<vila> ogra_: ignore me
<vila> :)
<davmor2> who said that
<davmor2> ogra_: nice :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I would prefer now including your delivery of internet cake :)
<ogra_> om nom nom
<ogra_> already eaten :P
<davmor2> haha
<kgunn> robru: wanna publish silo 11 ?
<robru> kgunn, yes!
<robru> kgunn, and done
<bfiller> elopio: I'm testing gallery autopilot with your MR applied: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/override_toolbar/+merge/213703
<bfiller> elopio: getting this failure: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7203809/
<bfiller> elopio: any ideas what's happening?
<elopio> bfiller: looking.
<elopio> bfiller: the open_toolbar() is failing.
<elopio> bfiller: let me give it a try. Are you running it on desktop?
<bfiller> elopio: on device
<bfiller> N4
<elopio> bfiller: with the package from a silo?
<bfiller> elopio: yes, from silo 14
<elopio> ok, on it.
<bfiller> elopio: thank you, I had to install it as deb as I don't have a click for the silo, so not sure if this factors into the problem at all
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<seb128> can somebody reconfigure silo7 for me? I did a copy error earlier and listed a branch on a wrong source, changed that now
<cyphermox> sergiusens: do we got a silo for the MMS stuff?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: not yet; will get one soon; awe_ did you update your MR from yesterday to get siloed?
<seb128> cyphermox, can you reconfigure silo7 for me?
<cyphermox> seb128: sure
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: makos are down
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: done
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<elopio> bfiller: I can reproduce it sometimes, I don't understand it yet.
<bfiller> elopio: ok
<cyphermox> seb128: started and aborted build?
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, local screwup, should be good now, sorry (had forgotten the commit message so I stopped it to add it and restarted)
<sil2100> bfiller: I uploaded folks to the PPA already if anything, so all *should* be ok
<cyphermox> yeah np
<cyphermox> seb128: that used to break stuff, but didrocks' fixed it
<seb128> good ;-)
<didrocks> cyphermox: seb128: just be aware that the status won't be updated
<didrocks> in the spreadshet
<awe_> sergiusens, nope still working on the bug I mentioned during the standup
<seb128> didrocks, cyphermox: that's ok
<sergiusens> awe_: ok; I'm going for lunch; when I get back, I have an idea for the silo strategy
<cyphermox> didrocks: robru: I'll be out for ~15 minutes, going to retrieve some curry for lunch
<didrocks> cyphermox: enjoy!
<robru> sweet
<cyphermox> that's the one really cool thing about the Montreal office; very cheap amazing curry just down the street :)
<bfiller> sil2100: great, thanks
<didrocks> vila: ahah, you liked my comment telling "don't bother" :p
<bfiller> sil2100: I started the build on that silo
<fginther> mandel, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-armhf-ci-fjg/1/console
<fginther> mandel, that's a run of your MP on its own armhf node
<vila> didrocks: hehe, yeah. I can go with more: "less work" comments like that ;)
<didrocks> vila: at your service :p
<fginther> mandel, I just discovered some old, wedged test processes on that node. I'm going to clear them and try again.
<elopio> bfiller: the only possible explanation I find is that we are trying to open the toolbar when it's opened, it hasn't started to close, but it will really soon, in less than the time it takes autopilot to select the button.
<elopio> I can reorder the statements so that window is even smaller.
<bfiller> elopio: ok
<bfiller> elopio: do you think this is related to the emulator change you made or always been there?
<elopio> bfiller: the window for failure has always been there. My change, or some other change in that silo might have make the test more prone to hit it.
<elopio> but I can't know for sure.
<bfiller> right
<elopio> with this change in the order, I haven't been able to reproduce the error.
<elopio> I'm getting sometimes a different one that says MediaSelector is not present, but lets go one by one.
<robru> ogra_, sorry, so what's the status of the boot troubles? has a cause been identified? do I need to test further?
<ogra_> robru, nope, all donee
<robru> ogra_, ok thanks.
<ogra_> robru, bug 1302174
<ubot5> bug 1302174 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "cgmanager and cgproxy startup is racy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302174
<elopio> t1mp: can you please review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1302706-click_toolbar_button_failure_window/+merge/214309
<elopio> bfiller_afk: and as it would be bad for you to wait for a new release of the toolkit, this should work:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/gallery-app/workaround1302706-fix1302706-click_toolbar_button_failure/+merge/214310
<t1mp> elopio: wow.. does that mean the try takes so much time that the toolbar closes then?
<t1mp> it should be like a millisecond, no?
<t1mp> ah wait maybe I read it wrong
<t1mp> elopio: get_button does not work when the button is not visible?
<t1mp> why is that?
<elopio> t1mp: it works when it's not visible.
<t1mp> the button exists, it may just be in a toolbar that is under the screen at that time
<elopio> it's not only the try what's making us hit the precise moment when the toolbar closes.
<elopio> it's a combination of what's happened before we try to click the button, plus the select_single.
<t1mp> elopio: I don't understand why you need the change
<t1mp> elopio: if for _get_button it does not matter whether the toolbar is open, then why check before that instead of afterwards?
<elopio> t1mp: this changes makes the failure window like 0.02 smaller.
<elopio> what I want with that check is to make sure people don't forget to open the toolbar before clicking the button. It's not intented for the _get_button to work.
<elopio> get_button will work if the toolbar is closed anyway.
<elopio> t1mp: makes sense?
<t1mp> I don't mind the change, code-wise maybe it looks a bit better if we do the check first, but functionally I see no difference
<t1mp> elopio: the MR links to a bug, but it doesn't fix the bug right?
<elopio> t1mp: yes, with this change, the gallery doesn't fail anymore.
<elopio> without it, it fails like 1 out of 3 times.
<t1mp> so without it, AP gets the button, then the toolbar closes, and then the test fails?
<elopio> t1mp: yes.
<t1mp> and with it, it checks for the toolbar to be open, and then gets the button, then clicks it, and the toolbar is still open?
<elopio> yes.
<t1mp> wow
<elopio> and if it closes in the mean time, after getting the button we call open again. I think you added that part.
<t1mp> ah yes, true. I overlooked that now
<t1mp> I get it now.
<t1mp> makes sense to check the pre-requisite at the beginning
<mhr3> robru, 008 ready to publish
<mhr3> robru, and good morning btw :)
<robru> mhr3, good morning! just gotta get a core dev ack on those packaging changes
<robru> cyphermox, packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.4.2+14.04.20140404.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<t1mp> elopio: I approved
<cyphermox> sure let me look
<cyphermox> robru: changelog looks very wrong (unreleased version added under a released one), and looking at the files there, the symlink to the shared lib looks unusual to me too; I need to look deeper than just the diff
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> mhr3, ^^ any ideas why that changelog looks weird?
<mhr3> robru, hmm, looks like we didn't merge it properly
<robru> mhr3, I think it would be fine to just drop that "UNRELEASED" section
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> robru, should i push that and do another rebuild?
<t1mp> elopio: did you learn anything new related to this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<elopio> t1mp: I'm having a headache with that one.
<t1mp> I had that yesterday so I gave up ;)
<elopio> I have a couple of ideas to try now, but I've spend all morning on it so I took a "break" :)
<robru> mhr3, yeah
<robru> mhr3, well, wait for cyphermox before rebuilding, he's checking other things
<mandel> fginther, awesome thx
<cyphermox> mhr3: " * Added ability for defining custom scope runner path, relative to scope's directories." was this added by a merge?
<cyphermox> the line is too long, in theory. if it's a manual changelog addition, then it would be better to fix it, if it's automatic from citrain, then I'd just ignore it
<mhr3> cyphermox, of course
<cyphermox> ah, I mean the actual line in changelog
<fginther> mandel, build #2 http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-trusty-armhf-ci-fjg/2/console
<mhr3> cyphermox, no, that's usually manual
<mhr3> cyphermox, we mention api additions in changelog
<cyphermox> mhr3: ok. since there is a change to do in changelog anyway for the unreleased entry, could you fix that too if it's there?
<cyphermox> it's just trimming the line to 80 characters, possibly continuing below
<mhr3> cyphermox, k, pushed
<cyphermox> thanks
<mhr3> cyphermox, anything else, or can i rebuild?
<cyphermox> sorry for the nitpicking but while we were editing changelog. .. ;)
<cyphermox> no, the rest checks out
<cyphermox> feel free to rebuild, then I'll do another quick check of the diff once it's ready to publish
<bregma> robru, line 37 is ready and eager to have a silo assigned if you're in the mood
<robru> always!
<mhr3> robru, 008 rebuilding, i'm keeping tested "yes" since there were just changelog changes
<mhr3> pls publish once it builds
<mhr3> and i'm heading home
<robru> mhr3, thanks!
<bfiller> elopio: thanks for your help, I will try your MR
<t1mp> plars: hello
<t1mp> plars: I am using the ubuntu-test-cases scripts now. they seem to work nice :)
<plars> t1mp: great!
<plars> t1mp: you can specify the image revision you want in run-smoke too now
<t1mp> plars: I only had to replace all 'adb wait-for-device' by 'sleep 60' because wait-for-device always breaks after the device rebooted.. maybe a hardware problem? anyway not a problem with the scripts
<t1mp> plars: I am running app AP tests now with ./run-autopilot-tests.sh -Q -a app_name
<t1mp> plars: do you know of a way to get a list of apps that I can pass with -a?
<t1mp> plars: how do I run the ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests? ./run-autopilot-tests.sh -a ubuntuuitoolkit ? will that work? or is -a only for click apps?
<t1mp> plars: ah. image-revision can be useful :) if the newest image is broken. I am testing with 277 now and luckily that one seems good so far
<plars> t1mp: that should work fine, and for a list, simply look at the dashboard: all those tests names in a completed run like http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/274:20140402.1:20140331/7525/ for example
<plars> t1mp: now be aware that some of those (the ones under /tests of that tree) are not autopilot tests, and can't be run with -a, you have to use -t for those
<plars> t1mp: yeah, I think our guy in the lab that had to continuously reset all those devices yesterday was plotting my murder
<plars> fortunately this one has bee lots better
<plars> there have been a few failures on mako, but it's still running at least :)
<t1mp> t1mp: ok, cool. just to know which test names I can use
<t1mp> oh
<t1mp> ubuntuuitoolkit has AP tests though
<t1mp> plars: do you know why I have failures here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204499/
<t1mp> they seem to be before and after the actual test
<bfiller> robru: silo-09 is failing to build. I think it might be because sync-monitor package is not yet in the archive? any ideas? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/8/console
<plars> t1mp: looks like systemsettle never saw it get idle enough
<plars> t1mp: under clientlogs, there should be som top logs that give you more detail, or if the system is still in that state you can adb in and look at top
<robru> bfiller, sounds like sync-monitor isn't building in split mode, let me check
<plars> t1mp: it's looking for it to get down to 97.5% idle
<plars> t1mp: but it looks like it's nowhere close to that
<robru> bfiller, yeah, sync-monitor is lacking this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends/trunk/view/head:/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<robru> bfiller, please add it and rebuild
<bfiller> robru: ack, thanks
<dbarth> robru: o/ silo 001 verified and ready for publication
<robru> dbarth, published!
<dbarth> robru: thanks; you can merge & clean later today if you need to free upthe silo, otherwise i'll do it on monday morning
<robru> dbarth, great, i probably will, thanks
<bfiller> robru: can you create a silo for line 36 please?
<robru> bfiller, ok, you got silo 10
<bfiller> cheers
<bregma> hmm looks like there's a bug in the dark inner magic of ci-train, my build fails because the epoch in the version number confuses it
<robru> bregma, log?
<bregma> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/4/console
<robru> bregma, have we ever done a compiz release with citrain?
<bregma> yep, last compiz release was 20140328
<cyphermox> sergiusens: silo?
<robru> bregma, indeed, just a week ago. bizarre. still poking
<mhr3> bregma, is there a bug for the double lock issue?
<robru> bregma, that is really strange. why doesn't the epoch version appear in any of the other places the version number is mentioned? Like, "dpkg-source -b compiz-0.9.11+14.04.20140404"
<bregma> mhr3, there are several, I believe of subtly different shades
<mhr3> bregma, got links to any?
<robru> cyphermox, can you help me figure this out? I have no idea what citrain is doing here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/4/consoleFull some kind of mismatch between the version string in the build job, and the version string that dpkg is using.
<bregma> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1291088 is the main one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291088 in Unity "Doesn't unlock when coming back from the greeter" [High,In progress]
<sergiusens> cyphermox: on my way; sorry got heads deep :-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: np
<cyphermox> robru: ahah, it needs to strip epoch
<cyphermox> haven't we landed compiz before in citrain?
<robru> cyphermox, but I don't understand -- we've done a release of compiz just a week ago. what changed?
<cyphermox> well either someone changed the changelog in a way they don't understand (but it doesn't seem to be the case) or someone changed that upload code and forgot to make sure to strip epoch from there
<cyphermox> I would have thought it shouldn't strip it though
<cyphermox> time to run it locally to see
<sergiusens> cyphermox: can you ack this btw? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/nuntium/packaging/+merge/214101
<sergiusens> you did on irc, but not the MR :-)
<cyphermox> oh ok
<sergiusens> cyphermox: and line 40 should hold the butter
<cyphermox> thar
<sergiusens> cyphermox: just need a silo assigned; nudge nudge
<dbarth> robru: can we get a silo on line 38?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: given that i'm participating in the landing though, it would be better if we find someone else when comes the time to do the publishing
<robru> cyphermox, i'll be around to publish for a while yet
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah; the publishing you shouldn't do; but silo assign
<robru> dbarth, ok, you got silo 11
<cyphermox> assigning right now
<sergiusens> robru: we need to extensively test the silo; so it will be a while before publishing
<robru> sergiusens, ah ok
<cyphermox> eep
<cyphermox> ofono has not debian/changelog ?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: it gets autogenerated from the commit messages
<cyphermox> well, there needs to be something broken
<dbarth> robru: thanks
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome
<sergiusens> cyphermox: not working due to lack of changelog?
<cyphermox> nah
<cyphermox> jenkins borken
<sergiusens> cyphermox: might be the packaging for nuntium as it only exists in the branch and not trunk
<sergiusens> oh
<sergiusens> usual Friday :-)
<cyphermox> nah it's barfing on the ofono branch
<cyphermox> cihelp
<cyphermox> I have no idea how this is supposed to work :)
<fginther> cyphermox, yo
<cyphermox> fginther: yo
<cyphermox> fginther: any idea why  bzr cat -d lp:~phablet-team/ofono/ubuntu debian/changelog or bzr cat -d lp:~phablet-team/ofono/cf-mms-techpref-simw debian/changelog  don't work on our dear citrain jenkins?
<cyphermox> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/76/console
<cyphermox> fginther: ^
 * fginther looks
<cyphermox> robru: so the issue with compiz is indeed that it seems like the build job should be ignoring the epoch from the version number. not sure why this hasn t failed previously... maybe didrocks changed things to try to fix something and forgot about this part
<robru> cyphermox, seems easy enough to fix then. the only thing is that I don't know how to deploy citrain changes, do you?
<bregma> can't you check the bzr history of the citrain source code?
<cyphermox> ahahah
<cyphermox> bregma: yes, we can
 * bregma was waiting for the revelation that citrain was not under source control
<cyphermox> ahah
<cyphermox> we could deploy citrain via citrain
<cyphermox> if only it was in the archive
<fginther> cyphermox, it would be nice if stderr was logged in that exception message :-)
<asac> citrain is by concept not archive specific. everything needs appropriate pre-merge testing
<cyphermox> fginther: indeed
<cyphermox> fginther: I assume you can deploy fixes for citrain?
<cyphermox> I'll push a few small bugfixes to a branch and ask robru to verify, then we can deploy this?
<cyphermox> fginther: if you could run the bzr cat commands on the citrain jenkins box though, I could probably figure out what's up with it
<fginther> cyphermox, I can't deploy, IS needs to do that
<robru> bah
<cyphermox> ah, fun
<cyphermox> can you run though?
<fginther> cyphermox, robru, let me see what I have access to
<fginther> cyphermox, robru, what is https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/deploy-citrain/ for?
<robru> fginther, well isn't that something
<cyphermox> shiny
<robru> fginther, the answer to "what is this?" is "something that has only ever been used by Didier"
<fginther> robru, but looks like the right rob
<robru> fginther, yes indeed, just that I was never told about it ;-)
<robru> fginther, so thansk
<cyphermox> fginther: in any case, I made my own job to run bzr cat and it seems to work, so not sure what's up
<cyphermox> I'll just try one last time and if it still fails, cry
<fginther> cyphermox, that is what I was going to try :-(
 * cyphermox cries
<cyphermox> screw this, on failure we'll output both stdout and stderr
<cyphermox> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro/bugfix-20140404/+merge/214340
<robru> cyphermox, lgtm
<cyphermox> ok, I'll push to cupsteam2distro naw
<fginther> cyphermox, are you able to run that update job?
<fginther> err, "deploy-citrain"
<cyphermox> I want to think I understand what it does properly before I try
<cyphermox> very cool
<cyphermox> can I rerun the compiz build (silo 18)?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: can you check what's up with debian/changelog?
<cyphermox> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/78/console
<cyphermox> I know the changes are supposed to get applied automatically, but there should still be a debian/changelog file
<cyphermox> hey wait a second
<cyphermox> this actually could rather be the numtium branches
<cyphermox> urgh
<cyphermox> sergiusens: can you merge the packaging straight into numtium project? we'll just skip messing with this for no reason
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, rebuild 18 for sure
<cyphermox> ok
<sergiusens> cyphermox: sure; that's what I was trying to say :-)
<cyphermox> ahah alright :)
<cyphermox> robru: we'll know soon enough if everything goes well, but I see my changes got applied for the prepare job
<cyphermox> so I think silo 18 will build fine too
<sergiusens> cyphermox: done, also update mr list for train
 * bregma looks forward to having part of Friday night off
<cyphermox> thar, silo 19
<cyphermox> bregma: isn't it nearing standard, EST timezone EOD ?
<bregma> some of us have no use for standard EOD
<cyphermox> ahah yeah
<cyphermox> looking forward to going to get some vegan raw food nearby for dinner, since I'm staying in the office until very late tonight :)
<cyphermox> robru: silo 18 looks good now, stuff is waiting for the build to complete
<cyphermox> so I'll run out now for a bit, back soonish
<robru> cyphermox, sweet thanks
<robru> bregma, ^
 * bregma keeps an eye on things
<cyphermox> I'm back
<bfiller> robru: would you be able to reconfig silo 9, we need syncevolution uploaded to the ppa from this patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/syncevolution/fix-photo-merge
<robru> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> robru: great, thanks
<robru> bfiller, yeah, just need you to change the source packages cell (G34). it should just be a space-separated list of the source package names, no bullets, no urls
<bfiller> robru: ok
<robru> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> robru: done
<robru> bfiller, ok, it's reconfigured. did you want me to upload the package or can you?
<bfiller> robru: if you don't mind would be great
<robru> sure
<robru> bfiller, ok, it's uploaded, you should see that in a sec
<bfiller> thanks robru
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<bfiller> robru: silo 10 ready for release
<robru> bfiller, done!
<bfiller> robru: thanks, need a silo for line 41 as well
<robru> bfiller, hmmmmm, might have to wait on that 1. we only have 1 left...
<bfiller> robru: no rush
<bfiller> robru: not critical, next week is fine
<robru> bfiller, ok thanks
<bregma> robru, I am pleased to announce landing-018 has passed its tests satifactorily and is ready for publish
 * bregma starts uncorking the wine bottles
 * bregma looks under the dirty dishes in the kitchen sink for an unchipped mason jar to drink from
<Chipaca> landing-012 has also just passed it tests satisfactorily and is ready for publish
 * Chipaca tips his glass towards bregma hopefully
 * bregma pours
<robru> bregma, unity publish on friday night? what could go wrong? ;-)
 * Chipaca switches out for a bigger glass, in a single fluid motion that spills not a drop
<robru> bregma, ok, published ;-)
 * bregma thinks Chipaca is a little *too* practiced at this
<bregma> thanks robru
 * bregma unscrews the cap of the second bottle
<Chipaca> bregma: :)
<Chipaca> bregma: that'll do, thank you.
<Chipaca> robru: sorry, i should've mentioned you by name. can i have a publish of landing-012 ?
<Chipaca> wait, the protocol is to mention everybody
<Chipaca> drat
<robru> Chipaca, yes! (sorry, i missed your message among the celebrations)
<Chipaca> i'll get the hang of this someday
<Chipaca> >hick<
<robru> Chipaca, ok, it's done
<Chipaca> robru: thank you!
<robru> Chipaca, you're welcome
<Chipaca> robru: is there an easy way to know when it's safe to merge-and-clean?
<robru> Chipaca, well, the spreadsheet will say so. but if you mean "can we get a push notification when it's safe", not really. it's just polling. usually about an hour.
<Chipaca> robru: hmm... would it be very impolite of me to go to bed now, and worry about cleanup in the morning then?
<robru> Chipaca, no worries. I can take care of it if it's late for you
<Chipaca> not terribly late, but too late to be waiting around for an hour
<Chipaca> robru: thank you again, then. i'm off.
<robru> Chipaca, haha, get some sleep then. goodnight!
<Chipaca> robru: you too!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-05
<sergiusens> cyphermox: btw; you planning on dputting network-manager into the silo?
<cyphermox> hum, yes?
<cyphermox> let me do this rfn
<cyphermox> hmm, let's test this carefully, it's going to include not onlining the modem, so telepathy-ofono will be the only thing to do that
<sergiusens> cyphermox: not landing today; we also still need ogra; and that also explains my issue earlier :-)
<cyphermox> yeah
 * cyphermox logs off, I'm going to the airport
<cyphermox> back in a few hours maybe
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 278 building (started: 20140405 02:05) ===
<rsalveti> hm, who triggered this image?
<rsalveti> cron in theory builds at 03:05
<rsalveti> oh, that was changed
<rsalveti> 02 2 * * *	for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 278 DONE (finished: 20140405 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/278.changes ===
<robru> ah, back to about 1hr build time, that's good
<vila> Oh, the big picture ! <3 <3 /o/ \o/ \o\
<vila> oops
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-06
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 279 building (started: 20140406 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 279 DONE (finished: 20140406 03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/279.changes ===
<sergiusens> cihelp the jenkins part of the ci train seems to have run out of space 'mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/tmp/debsign.XXXXXXXX': No space left on device'
<thomi> is anyone online who could allocate a silo today? robru, cyphermox ?
<thomi> I guess it's your Sunday...
<robru> thomi, oh but you just happen to have caught me... ;-)
<thomi> haha, awesome
<thomi> let me fill in the SS real quick :)
<thomi> MPs aren't ready now, but will be by this evening, and I'd like to start a test run overnight :)
<robru> thomi, oh ok, that sounds reasonable. I was just about to warn you that there's some kind of out of disk error on citrain. but at least I should be able to *assign* the silo for later building, I think
<robru> (once somebody from #is wakes up and clears some disk space)
<thomi> robru: row 42
<thomi> robru: just to make sure - when I want to rebuild the silo, I just hit the reconfigure button on the silo page?
<robru> thomi, reconfigure is only if you changed the MP list. rebuild if you are keeping the same MP list
<thomi> right
<thomi> that's what I meant, sorry
<thomi> I imagine we'll end up with 3-4 MPs by this evening
<robru> thomi, no worries. ok, you got silo 10! enjoy. Now I'm off to enjoy my sunday afternoon ;-)
<thomi> have fun!
<robru> thanks
<kgunn> silo build failed, gotta weird one, "no space left on device" ??
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/18/console
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-30
<imgbot> === IMAGE 155 building (started: 20150330-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 155 DONE (finished: 20150330-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/155.changes ===
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv ubuntu/silo-016 is a fix for desktop, there is no indicator-session on the phone AFAIK. Can you remove the need for sign off and publish
<sil2100> jibel: ah, sure, not sure why it was marked like that then
<Mirv> right
<sil2100> Courier, might be a bit late
<sil2100> ogra_: pong
<ogra_> pong ?
 * ogra_ wrangles with google
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 259 building (started: 20150330-08:55) ===
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I got a +1 for the vivid krillin tarball
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, any objection to me pushing that now?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: vivid? No objections from my side :) ogra_ you doing anything on vivid or is it fine to push a new tarball?
<ogra_> go ahead
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: do it then! Thanks :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, done
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: the image build has finished while you and imgbot were disconnected ;) Will it pick it up still and generate a change file?
<ogra_> it should definitely generate the chanes file
<ogra_> lets see
<ogra_> imgbot, status 259
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-03-30 08:48:36 UTC, Finished: 2015-03-30 09:36:58 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/23736
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/259.changes
<ogra_> looks fine
<rvr> dobey: ping
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<sil2100> o/
<jgdx> do it already :p
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ foresees some happy post lunch hacking for sil2100 
<davmor2> ogra_: that'll be the tarball I just signed off then
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm assuming it is because there is no silo
<ogra_> ah !
<davmor2> ogra_: hence there being no silo number in the annoying ping
<davmor2> sil2100: ^^^^^^^^^^^^ fix it already ;)
<davmor2> make the bad man stop
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> What the fudge
<sil2100> hmm, maybe now?
<sil2100> It never had issues like that before
<sil2100> Worst thing it doesn't say which one it means
<sil2100> Will look at it once I finish cooking
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 9
<davmor2> sil2100: device tarball for krillin rtm
<rvr> jdstrand: After sudo service ofono start, I run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts but I get a dbus error
<rvr> Oops
<rvr> jgdx: ^^
<rvr> jdstrand: Sorry, that was for jgdx
<jgdx> rvr, what's the error?
<rvr> jgdx: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.192 was not provided by any .service files
<davmor2> sil2100: row 19
<jgdx> rvr, what's the device you're using to test this?
<rvr> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706431/
<rvr> jgdx: krillin
<jgdx> rvr, weird. What's $ service ofono status # telling you?
<rvr> $ service ofono status
<rvr> ofono start/running, process 18858
<rvr> Hmm.. I see nothing in the network indicator
<rvr> Lots of crashes
<jgdx> rvr, something might have crashed. I just tried this on mako and ofono start/stop works fine. Maybe restart and try again=
<rvr> jgdx: Rebooting
<rvr> jgdx: I have two entries in /var/lib/ofono, xxxx and xxxx-3. Last time I edited xxxx
<jgdx> rvr, I don't think there's a gprs file in the xxxx-3 dir.
<rvr> jgdx: Right, no gprs there
<jgdx> rvr, could you paste the gprs file as it ends up?
<rvr> jgdx: Crash again
<jgdx> rvr, pm is fine
<rvr> jgdx: service ofono start creates lots of crashes in krillin
<rvr> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706490/
<jgdx> rvr, thanks. /me boots krillin
<jgdx> jgdx, anyway, if that's what your gprs file looks like, you can reboot and test
<jgdx> rvr, ^
<jgdx> rvr, then add a custom context and confirm that it did not overwrite context1
<jgdx> (assuming your testing the no-overwrite branch)
<jgdx> trainguards, what's the best strategy for resolving this [1] conflict? I can't seem to jiggle either branch so they merge cleanly. [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-1-build/111/console
<rvr> jgdx: How is a custom context added?
<jgdx> rvr, System Settings -> Cellular -> Carrier -> APN -> Custom Context
<rvr> jgdx: Ah, Custom APN
<jgdx> rvr, aah yes. :)
<rvr> jgdx: Ok, I added a custom Internet APN, now what?
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! You can always make one of them the prerequisite of the other
<jgdx> rvr, check that contex1 is fine and context2 is whatever you just added.
<jgdx> sil2100, it is, though
<sil2100> jgdx: and on the other one merge it in there, so that it's basically 'extending' that one
<rvr> jgdx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706650/
<sil2100> jgdx: since if they're prereqs, then I suppose they should merge cleanly
<jgdx> sil2100, right, that's a good clue. Thanks!
<jgdx> rvr, that's how it's supposed to be. Thank you
<sil2100> jgdx: the train doesn't do anything special, it takes one merge, applies, takes the second merge, applies - so if you modify the bzr branch of merge #2 to require a prerequisite of merge #1 and include merge #1 in it (base it on merge #1) then it should be all cool
<sil2100> jgdx: yw!
<rvr> jgdx: One stupid question. I edited the gprs file, doesn't it mean I modified the default APN of the SIM card?
<dobey> rvr: hi
<rvr> dobey: Hi
<jgdx> rvr, yes it does. If you do $ /usr/share/ofono/scripts/remove-contexts # ofono will restore them on boot.
<rvr> dobey: Let me remember why I chased you...
<rvr> jgdx: Ah, great
<jgdx> rvr, (or the next time it starts, but you had no such luck :P)
<rvr> dobey: Ah, yes
<rvr> dobey: pay-ui
<dobey> right
<rvr> dobey: I tested the click app in RTM. It's fine, except that the dialog got transparent.
<dobey> rvr: only after cancelling and trying a second time?
<davmor2> sil2100: you managed to stop the annoying bot \o/
<rvr> dobey: When the bank confirmation page appears
<dobey> rvr: right, but ToyKeeper had the same issue and was saying it only happens to her after the first time, and the first time it opens, it's fine
<rvr> dobey: I clicked on the text box to enter the code, OSK popped up and also the confirmation dialog to keep the user there
<rvr> dobey: I have an screenshot, wait
<dobey> rvr: can you go to https://pay.ubuntu.com in the phone browser, and try to add the card there a couple times, to see if it has the same transparency issue?
<rvr> dobey: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/payui-transparent.png
<jgdx> sil2100, I had a stale branch lying around. Updating it fixed it. sil+1
<sil2100> jgdx: \o/ great to hear that :)
<jgdx> :)
<rvr> jgdx: Silo approved
<dobey> rvr: right, i'm not quite sure how to replicate that issue here (i wasn't able to get an ap test which opens the dialog multiple times, to work).
<jgdx> rvr, awesome. Thank you
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: by the way device tarball on rtm is good :)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, excellent
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, can I push it? ^ (device tarball, krillin, rtm)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yes :) We already had a rootfs built, so no conflicts here
<john-mcaleely> pushing now then
<davmor2> sil2100: do we know if cwayne landed the custom tarball I've not heard back from him
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed
<john-mcaleely> thank you davmor2 :-)
<rvr> dobey: I'll try to check pay.ubuntu.com ASAP, but I'm checking another thing now
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: sure :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> rvr: maybe this is a weird bug in qml or the Ubuntu.Web component, because we're using the exact same dialogs that webbrowser-app is using (with only changes to add objectNames for autopilot, and using i18n.dtr to load the webbrowser-app translations for them)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, is there a way to tag bugs on vivid that should probably be looked at/considered before switching rtm to vivid?
<seb128> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1436018 for example seems like on of those
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436018 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "No sound for incoming calls" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> seb128: hey, we have some tag+subscriber combinations, but now it also needs to be included in PT's internal lists
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1436018 looks like really a good vivid->rtm blocker candidate
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436018 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "No sound for incoming calls" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> sil2100, so the official way is "ping Pat"? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: normally I would just include it on our lt list, but I don't want to get our list out of sync with pmcgowan's list :)
<sil2100> And since he's the person driving all of this right now, it's best to just include it in his list
<sil2100> I can sync it back to our tracker later
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok will add to the list, another audio symptom for rsalveti maybe
<rsalveti> hm, will check
<rsalveti> might be because of the glibc issue
<rsalveti> another bug from last week
<charles> renatu, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201608876/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtorganizer5-eds_0.1.1%2B15.04.20150330-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<charles> renatu, event-test: FAIL!  : EventTest::testFloatingTime() Compared values are not the same
<om26er> dbarth, Hi! for silo5, which TestPlan should be run except for verification of the fix ? The spreadsheet does not mention.
<dbarth> om26er_: hi
<om26er_> dbarth, hello
<dbarth> om26er_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, mostly the account creation / authorization parts
<om26er_> renatu, I reported a bug for you, in the address-book. bug 1438254 :)
<ubot5> bug 1438254 in address-book-app "No way to remove contact avatar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438254
<renatu> om26er_, thanks :D
<om26er_> dbarth, alright, thanks
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey, will cwayne be around today?
<popey> sil2100:  are we having an evening call today, or is it cancelled?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, unknown. I believe he gets on a plane and transitions from EU to US
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, email and hope
<sil2100> popey: we have it today since I suppose robru is back
<popey> ok
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, thanks :)
<sil2100> bregma: hey!
<sil2100> bregma: so, I assigned you a silo buuut...
<bregma> ...
<sil2100> bregma: the previous unity landing still didn't migrate, so not sure if you'll be able to build anything :|
<sil2100> As the previous branches didn't land yet
<sil2100> bregma: i.e. they're not merged into trunk
<sil2100> bregma: it's in UNAPPROVED, waitihg for release team action
<bregma> sil2100, you mean the 14.04 landing waiting for the SRU team?
<sil2100> bregma: ...hah, ok, now I feel ashamed ;)
<sil2100> bregma: scratch that!
<bregma> or maybe kick the SRU team
<sil2100> bregma: all is fine, damn, I'm so used to just publishing for the main series that I forget to even check that
<bregma> no harm done
<om26er_> mardy, Hi!
<mardy> om26er_: hI!
<om26er_> mardy, test password-query fails ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<om26er_> mardy, instead of showing my password it shows Error 313
<mardy> om26er_: do you have a link to the test handy?
<om26er_> mardy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<om26er_> Test Case: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/password-query
<mardy> om26er_: in the System Settings, is Account Tester enabled under the account?
<om26er_> mardy, yes, it is.
<mardy> can you try toggling it off and on again?
<om26er_> mardy, still does not work. I am going to try without the silo to see if its a regression
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI/autolanding service restored, ping cihelp if your jobs are acting weird
<jibel> bfiller, Hey, is gallery-app in rtm ready for testing?
<jibel> silo-004
<bfiller> jibel: we found an issue with it, trying to fix
<om26er_> mardy, good thing it happens without the silo as well
<mardy> om26er_: sure it's a good thing? :-)
<om26er_> mardy, relatively
<mardy> om26er_: how often do you run these tests?
<bfiller> sil2100: can you reconfigure rtm-004 please? no longer a sync silo but instead an MR
<om26er_> mardy, whenever there is a new silo to land
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> dbarth: unapproved branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon-plugin-oauth2/packaging/+merge/249846 and https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/re-authenticate/+merge/249254
<rvr> cyphermox: ping
<dbarth> sil2100: on it
<dbarth> sil2100: btw; is there a way to force a compiler for a silo copy?
<dbarth> sil2100: the oxide build from the other day turned out to have regressions because it takes gcc 4.8, not 4.9
<sil2100> dbarth: oh
<sil2100> dbarth: sadly this needs to be done packaging-wise
<sil2100> We had a few projects where we had to force 4.9 and it was all done in the dependencies
<cyphermox> rvr: hey
<rvr> cyphermox: Hi
<rvr> cyphermox: I'm testing silo 30
<rvr> cyphermox: Took a walk and got a good list of hotspots. Some of them were out of range for sure.
<rvr> cyphermox: Although some were gone.
<cyphermox> out of range APs eventually time out and get removed, but it's not immediate, that's on purpose
<robru> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/fix-race-condition/revision/967#cupstream2distro/silomanager.py this is all that's needed to allow reconfiguring to work, no exception needs to be raised ;-)
<rvr> cyphermox: How long is the timeout?
<cyphermox> between 20 seconds and a minute, I think
<cyphermox> could be more
<cyphermox> it's dependent on the scan delay, which varies
<cyphermox> the rule is for last-seen to be at least > 3*scan delay, IIRC
<rvr> I see
<cyphermox> which can happen very quickly or I guess up to about 6 minutes
<rvr> I think I spent longer than that, and the out of range hotspots were still listed
<cyphermox> then it may have not been out of range
<cyphermox> this is ridiculously hard to test and verify without doubt, unless you were to drive out to somewhere else
<sil2100> robru: as mentioned, I'd personally like some code feedback to happen if calling save_config results in not saving the config ;)
<om26er_> bfiller, looking at the comments, does that mean the bug[1] was actually in Ubuntu fonts famity ? [1] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1421812
<cyphermox> you also can't follow whatever indicator-network says, you should look at nmcli dev wifi list
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421812 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "The letter is missing from the "h" key" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> Since normally after calling .save_config you'd expect everything saved, and for the future it's nice when a function informs you code-wise that the operation failed one way or another
<robru> sil2100: well it logs pretty clearly that nothing was saved.
<sil2100> robru: yes, but the jenkins job results in 'success'
<bfiller> om26er_: it appears there is some difficultly rendering that font family at the speicified size
<robru> sil2100: but yeah I'm going to make a second branch in a moment that makes it save anyway without clobbering the silo dirty state.
<sil2100> robru: even though for instance then reconfigure failed, everything was a success, which is a flaw
<bfiller> om26er_: not sure what is the actual underlying bug, we were simply able to work around it
<sil2100> robru: the exception throwing was not part of the fix as it was just added to include a feedback about problems in save_config so that this wouldn't happen
<robru> sil2100: yes, don't worry, I'm going to fix it so that it *does* save the config in all cases and you don't even need to worry about it not saving
<sil2100> robru: excellent :)
<robru> sil2100: just wanted to show you that it was just one-line to set the _mtime so that reconfigures would work
<robru> which is what I should have done originally but overlooked that bit, sorry
<sil2100> robru: no worries, actually my fix was also a one-liner ;) Just probably 'not the right way'
<sil2100> + the exception code which I added to include reaction to future errors (which, as we discussed, is not entirely perfect)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> looks like old stuff got pulled back into the spreadsheet
<dobey> rvr: i see pay-ui is in the passed column in trello. should i go ahead and release it, or is there some more reliable way perhaps to make the transparency problem happen?
<rvr> dobey: ToyKeeper marked the other silo as failed because of the transparency
<dobey> rvr: it wasn't a silo at all then
<rvr> dobey: A previous one
<dobey> rvr: and jibel moved it to failed. i don't know why that was even made a trello card
<ToyKeeper> dobey: The board tracks work beyond just silos.
<rvr> ToyKeeper: What do you think?
<dobey> rvr: no, there was no previous silo. i just asked you and ToyKeeper to test a click in irc, so i could make sure that i was going down the right path to pursue the fix
<rvr> dobey: Sorry, no silo, but task/trello card/etc
<ToyKeeper> I think if it works now, it sounds great.
<dobey> it works, but rvr apparently has the transparency issue as well
<rvr> ToyKeeper: dobey says that the problem must be somewhere in ubuntu-ui-toolkit or else
<dobey> and i'm unable to replicate that issue in autopilot :(
<dobey> i can only presume it's an issue with mir/qml/webbrowser-app (which provides Ubuntu.Web)
<ToyKeeper> The feature may be a little surprising or confusing to people so it seems likely they might end up trying more than once in a single session.  In that case it'll get even more confusing when it shows up without its background layer.
<dobey> as these dialogs are the exact same thing that webbrowser-app is using internally
<rvr> dobey: Is it a javascript dialog?
<dobey> rvr: it's the qml dialog which the browser opens in response to the javascript dialog APIs, yes
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any idea whats up with silo 8 for rtm
<rvr> alex-abreu: Have you ever seen a transparent dialog like this? http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/payui-transparent.png
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's built but the train has some issues tracking it properly, nothing too serious though... but dbarth poked me earlier and mentioned that the oxide-qt that's built there has some regressions due to being built against gcc 4.8 instead of 4.9
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so it might require a re-build with the deps forcing 4.9
<sil2100> At least that's what I understood from dbarth's earlier messages
<robru> sil2100: yeah I had a peek at that, it looks like the diff in oxide is producing non-utf8 output. not sure how we can possibly handle that; you can't really autodetect encodings, and debdiff doesn't tell us the file encodings (worse, debdiff can mix encodings)
<sil2100> robru: meh... yeah, this case seems troublesome
<bzoltan_> rvr: Is there anything i could help with the UITK?
<rvr> bzoltan_: We have a problem with a transparent dialog in pay-ui, and dobey wonders at which point of the stack the problem is http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/payui-transparent.png
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: I'll be right there
<rvr> bzoltan_: Of course, the dialog shouldn't be transparent. It is called from the javascript API, so oxide may be involved.
<dobey> s/may be/is/ :)
<slangasek> sil2100: ok, running late myself, ev is talking my ear off
<dobey> well, more to the point, the dialogs are straight copies out of webbrowser-app, and we are using them with Ubuntu.Web using the same API that webbrowser-app uses to use them. so that it would be broken here, but not webbrowser-app would be surprising, unless there is some weird issue in qml or the toolkit or something
<slangasek> ;)
 * sil2100 still needs 5 more minutes
<rvr> dobey: Then we need input from oSoMoN and/or alex-abreu
<alex-abreu> rvr, mmmh no
<alex-abreu> rvr, which silo?
<dobey> alex-abreu: it's not a silo, it's a click package
<alex-abreu> dobey, which click?
<dobey> alex-abreu: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/26/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.120_armhf.click
<dobey> alex-abreu: those dialogs are only used when adding a card or paying, and the bank sends you to a web page which has such dialogs, though.
<alex-abreu> dobey, rvr  the transparent ui element dont seem to be related to the underlying webview bits ... must be something w/ the ui tk or underlying qml code
<dobey> rvr: you can see this happen reliably?
<dobey> rvr: can you edit /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.canonical.payui/payui_payui.desktop and remove the "--transparent" option from the Exec= line, and then try again to see if you still have the issue?
<om26er_> rsalveti, Hi!
<rsalveti> om26er_: hey
<om26er_> rsalveti, trying to understand the change in bug 1437065 -- links aside. Whats the difference between 'except fork' and 'except daemon' ?
<ubot5> bug 1437065 in obexd (Ubuntu) "Configure a proper folder setup for file transfers computer to phone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437065
<rsalveti> om26er_: is how upstart tracks the daemon, basically with the previous one (expect daemon) you could never really call stop obexd
<rsalveti> that would hang
<rsalveti> with expect fork upstart is now tracking the right pid
<rsalveti> and you can start/stop the service just fine
<om26er_> rsalveti, ok, then. The change looks simple enough, unless starting obexd with parameters reveals some otherwise hidden bugs :)
<rsalveti> om26er_: right, it should only be exposing a different set of folders
<rsalveti> you can browse the multimedia related folders now after pairing with your desktop, for example
<rsalveti> similar with the ones you get with mtp
<om26er_> rsalveti, right. It works now.
<rsalveti> om26er_: great
<om26er_> rsalveti, I am not able to copy back things from device to the desktop over bluetooth.
<rsalveti> om26er_: what happens?
<om26er_> rsalveti, I can do that from the /tmp folder
<rsalveti> you should be able to add/remove files with the multimedia folders the same way
<om26er_> rsalveti, a dialog pops, says 'another operation in progress'
<om26er_> rsalveti, I can add remove fine, yes. But can't copy stuff from the device to the desktop.
<om26er_> Some permission issue ?
<rsalveti> weird, wonder if there is indeed another operation going on
<rsalveti> should be, let me check
<rsalveti> om26er_: what are you using as your host?
<rsalveti> 14.10?
<om26er_> rsalveti, vivid
<rsalveti> om26er_: yeah, get the same, weird
<rsalveti> once I try that I can't do anything else anymore
<rsalveti> wonder if the host side is not playing well when receiving files
<rsalveti> yeah, that's probably the reason
<om26er_> could be
<rsalveti> om26er_: mind opening a new bug for that?
<om26er_> rsalveti, whats the package, bluez ?
<rsalveti> om26er_: obexd
<rvr> dobey: Let me check
<om26er_> rsalveti, bug 1438367
<ubot5> bug 1438367 in obexd (Ubuntu) "'Another operation in progress' while trying to copy files from Phone to host over bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438367
<rsalveti> om26er_: thanks
<rvr> cyphermox: Still there?
<om26er_> rsalveti, I am not able to decide. Shall we wait for that bug to be fixed before landing silo 13 ?
<rsalveti> om26er_: I'd say this is different because it's part of the new functionality that was added with this landing
<rsalveti> so not a blocker for the landing itself
<om26er_> rsalveti, obex is basically working one way with that bug
<rsalveti> as copying/erasing from /tmp/ itself wasn't really supported
<rsalveti> om26er_: the reality is, obex with file transfer wasn't even supposed to be supported
<rsalveti> as we we need content-hub integration and etc
<rsalveti> this is just a shortcut to allow users to at least copy stuff under those multimedia folders
<rsalveti> but we can wait until I get to investigate this a bit more
<rsalveti> it's for vivid anyway
<cyphermox> rvr: yes
<rvr> cyphermox: How can I check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1431471
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431471 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager uses ofono GPRS contexts for wrong SIM" [High,In progress]
<rvr> cyphermox: The hotspots eventually disappear, as you said :)
<rsalveti> om26er_: so fine for it to be blocked by it, will try to get to that bug once I'm done with the RTM ones
<om26er_> rsalveti, blocking the landing will ensure timely fix for that bug. And the user is really going to use vivid when we switch krillin to vivid by default
<rsalveti> om26er_: yup, sounds good
<om26er_> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> thanks for testing it
<cyphermox> rvr: you need to copy /var/lib/ofono/<whatever IMSI> to another directory with a different name and make sure as it runs it picks always the right directory context -- you may want to ask awe_ about the full details, I think he told me he had an easy way to test this?
<awe_> cyphermox, not sure what you need me to explain.  The bugs is pretty descriptive
<awe_> rvr, are you seeing the same problem as the bug describes?
<cyphermox> awe_: I thought you had said you had some easy way to setup a reproducer?
<awe_> sure, just use two valid SIM cards on subsequent boots
<awe_> and you can then look in syslog and watch NM try to use a SIM card that's no longer installed anymore
<awe_> the bug is that NM doesn't check that various directories under /var/lib/ofono against the active SIM card
<robru> awe_: when you get a sec, can you test out the citrain tool fix in https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/stupid-printf/+merge/254180 ?
<awe_> it should only ever try the contexts associated with inserted SIMs
<awe_> robru, sure
<awe_> love the branch name
<robru> heh
<awe_> robru, reviewed... would you like me to top-approve as well?
<dobey> rvr: did you get to check pay-ui with that change? thanks
<robru> awe_: ah, just did
<awe_> ok
<rvr> dobey: I'm checking, had to reflash the phone
<dobey> ok
<rvr> dobey: Same problem
<rvr> dobey: The trick is this: the OSK is opened
<rvr> dobey: If I close the OSK, the dialog gets opaque
<dobey> rvr: oh, that is quite weird
<dobey> rvr: that indeed sounds like a toolkit problem then :(
<rvr> I recorded a video, uploading it
<dobey> i guess it doesn't like having multiple transparent layers, and for some reason the keyboard isn't going away when the dialog opens
<rvr> dobey: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/payui-transparent.mp4
<alecu> alesage: thanks!
<alesage> alecu, just doin' my job
<rvr> bzoltan_: Do you think this can be a ubuntu-ui-toolkit problem? http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/payui-transparent.mp4
<dobey> rvr: woah, it's pushed the background off the screen
<dobey> rvr: yeah, i'm even more certain now, that is an issue outside the scope of pay-ui's control
<rvr> dobey: Ok, you have QA sign off for this pay-ui version, but be sure to push for a fix for that, because right now only affects pay-ui (AFAIK).
<dobey> rvr: it affects webbrowser-app too
<dobey> i will try to make a simple test html for it though and file a bug
<rvr> dobey: I am opening a bug, an I'll post the video there
<dobey> ok, if you wish
<dobey> i'll add my test to that bug then
<rvr> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1438419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438419 in pay-ui "Transparent confirmation dialog" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> rvr: ok
<rvr> Time to rest, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-03-31
<imgbot> === IMAGE 156 building (started: 20150331-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 156 DONE (finished: 20150331-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/156.changes ===
<oSoMoN> jibel, good morning! ubuntu-rtm/landing-008 has incorrectly appeared in the "Need QA Sign-off" lane, it’s not ready for sign-off, can it be removed?
<oSoMoN> (the "Testing pass" column of the CI train spreadsheet had "Yes" with no valid image number, tester or device)
<jibel> oSoMoN, good morning, done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<sil2100> huh, it's snowing here
<oSoMoN> jibel, how likely is it that silo 9 will be validated by QA today?
<sil2100> seb128: silo assigned, but coordinate with Mirv as he has silo 18 with qt as well that's fixing a critical touch blocker (but it's still in the works)
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, cf #ubuntu-desktop backlog ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> oSoMoN, it should not be a problem to verify it today unless several RTM silos show up
<oSoMoN> cool
 * oSoMoN crosses fingers
<sil2100> seb128: ah :) Yeah, then all's ok
<dbarth> sil2100: can i send you a source package for the oxide silo? (forcing the use of gcc-4.8); i can't dput it into our current ppa, because of a later version
<sil2100> dbarth: could you upload it somewhere to people.canonical.com and send me the link? :)
<sil2100> btw. you want to force 4.9 not 4.8, right?
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv, how can I upload to a CI train ppa?
<seb128> dput got rejected saying I don't have upload rights
<seb128> shouldn't coredev be authorized?
<sil2100> seb128: geh, yeah, they should, but I think it's not the case right now
<sil2100> slangasek: ping
<seb128> slangasek is likely sleeping at this hour no?
<sil2100> asac: hey, are you around? Could you add ~ubuntu-core-dev do the ~ci-train-ppa-service team?
<dbarth> sil2100: i want to force to 4.8, as 4.9 produces code that provides an incorrect rendering
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, I thought it was the other way around, ok
<sil2100> dbarth: that's for RTM?
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, but he tends to be around at different hours by accident ;)
<seb128> sil2100, :-)
<dbarth> seb128: yes
<Mirv> seb128: if you can push your changes already to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src (packaging branch only) I can include it in my next 018 silo upload
<asac> sil2100: does slangasek agree?
<sil2100> seb128: sadly, I am not the admin for this team, so not much we can do besides waiting or uploading for you
<asac> sil2100: asking because in the past we got push back when trying to add core-dev to teams because of mail-spamming etc.
<Laney> seb128: want a sponsor? ;-)
<sil2100> asac: I suppose so, it was his proposition to give all core-devs the power to publish through the train - not sure about the spamming though
<sil2100> asac: ok, let's wait for slangasek
<asac> sil2100: lets double check. yeah
<asac> let me know if you got the info
<sil2100> Sure, thanks
<seb128> Laney, if you want to dput people.canonical.com/~seb128/qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4.dsc to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012 please do :-)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> okay
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> or asac could just add you individually ...
<asac> who needs adding short term?
<Laney> seb128
<Laney> think he went afk though so I'll still dput this oen
<asac> hmm. seb was trained and enabled for ci train, no?
 * asac adds him
<asac> yeah he left the team :P
<asac> he is deactivated
<Laney> all this team lets you do is dput to the PPAs, everything else is granted by core-dev
<Laney> AFAIK
<asac> right, but i think seb128 opted-out given that he is a deactivated member
<Laney> nod
 * asac will activate him
<Laney> maybe wait for confirmation :)
 * asac thinks he can deactivate if he doesnt like to be actiavted
<asac> hehe
<asac> seb128 reactivated :P
<ogra_> iirc slangasek wanted some kind of separate group or some such since the mail spam you get is enormous ...
<ogra_> (but i might mis-remember)
<Laney> I never remember how launchpad mail works
<Laney> doesn't core-dev having an email address set mean that they'll get filtered out?
<ogra_> i think thats the question where the discussion ended last time :)
 * Laney asked in #lp
<Laney> Should be fine from the spam POV
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> then we should simply add it
<sil2100> I would opt for that, yes
<Laney> I think there's some policy issue around non-staff and de-virt PPAs
<Laney> Someone with appropriate authority should rule it's okay. :)
<sil2100> I think this was already discussed on other channels :)
<dbarth> sil2100: quick update; dpkg-buildpackage is still running on the 350Mb+ tarball of oxide... :/ i will upload that to you just next
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, I know how that looks, I had to build the source package of oxide a few times already
<dbarth> sil2100: ping; transfer ready
<sil2100> dbarth: where did you upload it? :)
<dbarth> sil2100: i pinged you on another channel
<sil2100> Ah!
<joc_> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> joc_: hey
<joc_> sil2100: i've been asked by the product managers to prep some phones with silo 4 however it looks like it needs a rebuild
<joc_> sil2100: is there some way to get that done?
<sil2100> joc_: yeah, it seems some other ubuntu-keyboard landed in the meantime - I could try rebuilding it for bfiller
<sil2100> bfiller: you around? Any objections on rebuilding silo 4?
<ogra_> imgbot, status 156 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-03-31 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2015-03-31 03:01:42 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/23785
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/156.changes
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks! could I get vivid silo 6 reconfigured please? I've added a new project (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/libqtdbusmock/ofono-urfkill/+merge/246916) to the list of MRs
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it!
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<rvr> dbarth: alex-abreu: Silo 5 (twitter pic sharing) is tested and approved.
<dbarth> rvr: cool; thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: MP needs top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/rtm-tools-api/+merge/253530
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> asac, Laney, I probably opted out because that team membership generates email spam for ppa build failures, etc
<Laney> yeah I shitcanned those immediately
<asac> right so thats why we shouldnt add ubuntu-core-dev to this team ... they will come back telling us to undo because of mailspam 99.99%
<asac> :)
<Laney> asac: we confirmed that the team will stop its members getting mail
<Laney> it's only when direct individuals get added
<dbarth> Mirv: done
<Mirv> thanks dbarth
<jgdx> citrain does not take --serial or something like it?
<sil2100> What do you mean?
<jgdx> sil2100, if I want to put a silo on one of my three devices, I can't choose which.
<jgdx> they're all connected to my laptop
<sil2100> Ah, you mean the citrain cli tool?
<jgdx> sil2100, right
<dbarth> sil2100: about the oxide silo; do you need me to trigger any build, or is that all handled by your source copy ?
<sil2100> dbarth: no, it's just taking quite a while, since it re-uploads the tarball...
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<Mirv> try debdiff:ing two oxide versions, that's fun for your machine
<rvr> cyphermox: ping
<rvr> cyphermox: I copied the /var/lib/ofono/<imsi> directory to a new one, but now, what? list-contexts hasn't changed.
<sil2100> bfiller: ping
<bfiller> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> bfiller: QA signed-off gallery and we landed it in the archive, you can push to the store :)
<sil2100> (if you didn't already)
<bfiller> sil2100: yes, let me just rebuild the click from trunk now that it is landed and I will push
<pmcgowan> seb128, think we should land that sound icon fix in rtm?
<sil2100> bfiller: excellent, thanks
<seb128> pmcgowan, that would be good if it's easy to backport
<seb128> pmcgowan, it's easy to forget that you activated silent mode atm
<pmcgowan> seb128, I checked the diff and it looks pretty good, asking to do it
<pmcgowan> yes we have all done that
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks!
<sil2100> ralsina: hey!
<sil2100> ralsina: regarding the silo I just assigned for ubuntu-rtm ubuntu-push
<sil2100> ralsina: can you make sure that all those fixes also land in vivid (if applicable)
<sil2100> (to keep the delta between archives as low as possible)
<ralsina> sil2100: yes
<ralsina> sil2100: I have a silo requested for the system settings MR and the push changes are already in vivid
<sil2100> Ah, ok, excellent, I see it now
<sil2100> ralsina: had to fix the merge links though, since those were links to branches - could you double check if all is ok now on the spreadsheet?
<ralsina> sil2100: oops, sry, checking
<ralsina> sil2100: looks good
<sil2100> ralsina: silos assigned :)
<cyphermox> rvr: you also need to change the name of the contexts in the gprs file contained, then reboot
<ralsina> yay
<kenvandine> ralsina, keep in mind that will need a rebuild after silo 1 lands
<cyphermox> rvr: like awe_ said, it may be easier to use two valid SIMs instead
<sil2100> dbarth: oxide is building in silo 004 now (RTM)
<sil2100> dbarth: had to change the silo as 006 had a different versioning scheme that's bigger than what we wanted to upload now
<awe_> rvr, the easiest to confirm is to make sure that none of the contexts in either gprs will connect
<awe_> ( ie. just give them fake AccessPointNames
<awe_> )
<sil2100> dbarth: the error on the silo is, well... known
<awe_> the whole idea is that NM should only look at the <IMSI> directory that matches that of an installed SIM
<awe_> where IMSI == SubscriberIdentity ( from list-modems )
<ralsina> sil2100: I seem to have lied, push fixes are not on vivid, they will be landed tomorrow, just FYI
<sil2100> ralsina: ok, as long as you keep that on your radar and make sure that happens - all is good
<slangasek> sil2100, asac: was there still a question outstanding regarding adding core-dev to ci-train-ppa-service?  We certainly don't want core-devs to start getting ci-train-ppa-service spam
<slangasek> but maybe that's not an issue?
<bfiller> sil2100, popey: new gallery in store ready for review/publication
<sil2100> slangasek: from what Laney said it's not an issue
<popey> bfiller: on it
<sil2100> slangasek: he poked on #lp and it seems he got an answer that in this case, where a core-dev team e-mail is set, no one will get any spam mail
<slangasek> sil2100: are we sure about that? I know I set up a procmail rule to get rid of ci-train-ppa-service spam for myself
<sil2100> (IIRC)
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> Laney: ^ ?
<slangasek> do you still need me to make the team addition?
<sil2100> slangasek: I think yes, we didn't do that yet as we didn't know if there weren't any other objections
<popey> bfiller: done.
<asac> sil2100: slangasek: if its a non issue i think its fine to add core-dev. i leave the decision and execution of trying that to slangasek if you choose to do that :)
<rvr> cyphermox: If I use two valid SIMs, what do I check?
<asac> slangasek: sil2100: in all cases there should be a headss up to ubuntu-devel before we add them, also giving them some background etc. in case they wonder what to do with their powers etc.
<cyphermox> rvr: in both cases you need to check that as you switch between SIMs, NM only considers the contexts from the valid SIM
<cyphermox> ie. from the SIM that is currently inserted
<rvr> cyphermox: Ok, I have now two SIMs.
<rvr> cyphermox: Next?
<rvr> cyphermox: How do I switch between SIMs?
<cyphermox> by removing one and inserting the other?
<rvr> cyphermox: Ahh, not inserted at the same time
<rvr> cyphermox: Ok, these are the contexts in different situations. First, I had two inserted SIMs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712412/
<sil2100> jibel, robru, davmor2, rvr, popey, ogra_: I would need to skip today's evening meeting - you fine with cancelling it altogether?
<rvr> cyphermox: Then, I removed one of them, and rebooted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712413/
<rvr> sil2100: Yes
<popey> sil2100: yes
<ogra_> sil2100, totally
<rvr> cyphermox: And finally, I switched the SIM and rebooted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10712414/
<rvr> cyphermox: Is that correct?
<jibel> sil2100, WFM
<davmor2> sil2100: Whatever cancelmonger
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<rvr> davmor2: Get a life! He has more important things to do than joking around ;)
<davmor2> rvr: No he doesn't ;)
<rvr> davmor2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-7pgeD__qU
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<oSoMoN> hey om26er
<om26er> oSoMoN, with silo9, I see this http://i.imgur.com/6NIJZNQ.png
<om26er> I guess in this case the header should not be an overlay ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, oh, good catch, I’ll fix that real quick, it’s a trivial one
<cyphermox> rvr: that's not where you need to look, you need to check how NM behaves, not ofono; look in /var/log/syslog
<om26er> oSoMoN, as per procedure I'll move the current card to failed and when the new silo is built it will automatically appear in trello and we'll pick it from there.
<oSoMoN> om26er, ok
<oSoMoN> om26er, will be ready in 2mins + the time to rebuild the silo
<oSoMoN> om26er, PPA rebuilding
<oSoMoN> om26er, oh, wait, that was in the webapp container, right? I fixed the same issue in the browser, will now fix it in the container
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah, thats a webapp
<om26er> oSoMoN, is there a single code base for both ?
<rvr> cyphermox: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128711/
<oSoMoN> om26er, yes, that’s the same code base indeed
<oSoMoN> om26er, ok, fixed in the container too, will wait for the current silo build to complete before triggering a new one, I’ll ping you when it’s built
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok
<oSoMoN> om26er, thanks again for catching this one, I had completely overlooked this issue
<om26er> oSoMoN, no problem :)
<rvr> cyphermox: ?
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has silo for line 57 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: on it!
<sil2100> Sorry, in a meeting
<Saviq> pete-woods wants one for line 58, too :)
<cyphermox> rvr: looks fine
<rvr> cyphermox: Is it ok then?
<cyphermox> yes
<rvr> cyphermox: Ok, approving the silo. To speed things up, next time please add test cases.
<cyphermox> there is a test plan
<cyphermox> (and test case for the bug is in the bug)
<cyphermox> or so I've been told
<om26er> jgdx, Hi!
<jgdx> om26er, yo
<om26er> jgdx, to verify the fix in [1] after editing the gprs file a reboot will do as well ?
<om26er> [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-no-overwrite-1415495-rtm/+merge/254129
<jgdx> om26er, restart's not working for you? Yes, it should.
<om26er> jgdx, it didn't sims stayed Offline
<jgdx> *ofono stop and start
<jgdx> om26er, really. Hm, okay.
<jgdx> om26er, to confirm, this [1] was the gprs file you used? [1] https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196032938/gprs
<om26er> jgdx, yes, for both SIMs
<om26er> jgdx, now gprs is not working for me
<jgdx> om26er, please specify that which is not working?
<om26er> jgdx, 2G/3G is not working on any of my SIMs after editing the apn file
<jgdx> om26er, that's not a acceptance criteria for this particular bug, though.
<jgdx> *an
<jgdx> om26er, I can make 6. more specific. 2 sec
<seb128> Mirv, still around?
<om26er> jgdx, didn't get that last sentence
<jgdx> om26er, I have made the test plan a bit more specific: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/apn-no-overwrite-1415495-rtm/+merge/254129
<om26er> jgdx, ah, ok. That seems to work as intended
<jgdx> om26er, great. If you backed up your gprs file, you can restore it and reboot. If not, let me know.
<om26er> jgdx, I didn't backup. It'll get restored when I start testing next silo
<jgdx> om26er, oke doke
<Laney> sil2100 / slangasek: Should be fine; the team's email address catches mail.
<Laney> Ah, it's done already
<rvr> Guys, is not good to ask for QA sign off and then rebuild the silo
<rvr> oSoMoN: What did you change?
<oSoMoN> rvr, I fixed the issue uncovered by om26er when he initially tested the silo, see the failed column
<rvr> Ahhh, I see
<rvr> Three cards right now
<rvr> Meh
<rvr> om26er: I re-assign the silo to you then
<om26er> rvr, ok
<om26er> will get to it after ubuntu-system-settings
<oSoMoN> rvr, I had to rebuild the silo twice, I guess that’s the reason why there are two cards for it
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yeah, sure, it's ok. Sorry, I wasn't aware that om26er already test it.
<om26er> jgdx, whats the TestPlan to run except for these bug fixes ?
<jgdx> om26er, we don't have proper one. We do have a task for that, though.
<kenvandine> rvr, be aware that silo 16 is going to need a rebuild after silo 28 lands
<kenvandine> rvr, but the changes won't effect each other
<rvr> kenvandine: Hmm... I see.
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 16 works fine, Telegram is displayed once. But I am blocking it until a test is added, as it comes with no one.
<kenvandine> ralsina, ^^
<ralsina> rvr: test as in autopilot test?
<rvr> ralsina: Yeah
<ralsina> rvr: I have never done one, I guess I can try :-P
<rvr> ralsina: Autopilot is not required per se, but at least a test that checks that Notifications group per package and not as before. Anyway, I think it can be done with autopilot easily.
<ralsina> rvr: the only app that will show any difference at this point is telegram
<ralsina> so the test needs to install telegram and check that there's only one item
<rvr> ralsina: Yeah, so the test should be skipped if no Telegram is installed. So it would be something like: if there's a Telegram entry, it should be one. If there is none, pass.
<dobey> citrain: can i get https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/27/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.120_armhf.click uploaded to the store please? thanks
<ralsina> rvr: ok, I'll start llearning how to do it
<bdmurray> cihelp: I'm looking for a refresher on how to sort out this test failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-ubuntu-release-upgrader/
<plars> bdmurray: hmm, qa might be your best bet for that question, but looking at those runs, I find this:
<plars> root: WARNING: file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<plars> bdmurray: any chance ubuntu-release-upgrader has some bits in it hardcoded for quantal?
<plars> bdmurray: the previous (passing) results were pre-EOL for quantal... may just be smoke but it raises a red flag for me just looking at the output
<bzoltan_> robru: thank you
<robru> bzoltan_: you're welcome
<bdmurray> plars: looking
<dobey> oops
<dobey> cihelp: can i get  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-14.09-armhf/27/artifact/output/com.canonical.payui_15.01.120_armhf.click uploaded to the  store please? thanks
<bdmurray> plars: no, nothing quantal specific
<bdmurray> plars: oh, actually I found it and yeah its probably trying to the quantal release upgrdaer
<robru> brb
<bdmurray> plars: so what is the right way to proceed? It doesn't really seem worth an upload for that.
<fginther> dobey, I can do that
<boiko> trainguards: can I please get vivid silo 24 reconfigured? I added a new component there (telepathy-ofono)
<fginther> dobey, upload finished
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for spreadsheet line 60 please?
<plars> bdmurray: if it's part of a test in the packaging, I'm not sure how else you would fix it
<jhodapp> sil2100, you still around? Can I get a silo for line 60 please?
<robru> jhodapp: one sec
<jhodapp> cool
<robru> jhodapp: boiko: k should be good to go
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<dobey> fginther: thanks
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> fginther: https://pastebin.canonical.com/128739/ can I get you to take a look at this venv issue? not sure what I'm missing here
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I haz an RTM silo for line 61 ?
<charles> hey, what happened to indicator-power and ubuntu-themes in line 61?
<robru> oSoMoN: sure can't! because that's charles line
<robru> charles: dunno, I assigned a silo for your line 61, you got silo 10 there ^^
<charles> robru, want me to re-add it on line 62?
<robru> oSoMoN: charles: hm just reloaded and it switched to osomon's
<robru> charles: yeah please
<charles> same here
<charles> ack, adding to 62
<oSoMoN> huh, line 61 was empty here, I wonder what the heck happened
<robru> oSoMoN: spreadsheet is rubbish
<oSoMoN> charles, I’m sorry if my request overwrote yours, when I input my name in the lander column that line was empty here
<robru> oSoMoN: you got silo rtm 1
<oSoMoN> robru, I couldn’t agree more
<robru> brb
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<charles> oSoMoN, no worries
<charles> it's happened to everyone
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet not syncing; please reload it before attempting to modify it
<fginther> robru, I'm looking that error. are you still using bootstack?
<robru> fginther: yeah bootstack. just talking with slangasek apparently this is due to vivid having switched to systemd.
<fginther> robru, ??? How does any change in vivid impact this? I'm very curious
<pmcgowan> robru, scouple of silos are marked passed in trello but not in the train
<pmcgowan> maybe just vivid 30
<robru> pmcgowan: looking
<slangasek> fginther: because there are precise containers on top of a trusty environment, and lxc support for systemd is/was in need of an SRU
<fginther> slangasek, I see, thanks
<robru> fginther: oh sorry, slangasek asked me to try deploying directly from vivid (eg without the trusty sandbox), and it almost worked, but apparently the systemd switch in vivid has broken lxc in precise/trusty (which depend on upstart) so I'll have to keep using the trusty sandbox which is known to work until lxc fixes get SRUd.
<robru> heh
<fginther> robru, that makes sense, thanks for clarifying
<robru> fginther: you're welcome
<robru> pmcgowan: is silo 30 urgent? because it got invalidated by a manual distro upload, it needs to be rebuilt and it's not an MP that I can just rebuild; needs cyphermox to merge the distro version back into this version.
<pmcgowan> robru, oh heck, yeah it fixes vivid blockers
<pmcgowan> robru, but tomorrow is fine
<pmcgowan> robru, wait manual distro upload?
<robru> pmcgowan: k, if I publish it I'd be reverting https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201670718/network-manager_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu11_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu12.diff.gz which is pitti's work
<robru> yeah
<pmcgowan> um I thought vivid was froze
<pmcgowan> ish
<robru> pmcgowan: well it's a bugfix
<pmcgowan> robru, thanks for the info
<robru> pmcgowan: you're welcome.
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> don't worry too much about NM, i'll fix it
<cyphermox> land some other fixes with it too
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, sorry and thanks
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: no worries
<awe_> cyphermox, which other fixes?
<pmcgowan> robru, what would have happened if I didnt notice it didnt land?
<cyphermox> awe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1436330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436330 in network-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "Network Manager doesn't set metric for local networks any more, causing connection issues" [Critical,Triaged]
<robru> pmcgowan: hmmm, well at some point the spreadsheet would have updated to say qa had signed off (spreadsheet hiccups are why i didn't notice it myself), and then i would have published it later and found this conflict.
<awe_> cyphermox, ok
<pmcgowan> robru, ok, but am a bit concerned
<robru> pmcgowan: yes, it's the spreadsheet. it's been failing to sync all day. earlier there was a case where two different people were adding a new landing request at the same time and neither one saw the other one, so they wrote on the same row
<robru> pmcgowan: in this case, either the qa person who approved the silo didn't mark it in the spreadsheet, or they did mark it but it wasn't saved (there's no way to say for sure which one of those possibilities is what happened).
<robru> pmcgowan: either way, the lack of the status in the spreadsheet means that I didn't get the ping to publish it, so it just sat there
<pmcgowan> robru, ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-01
<popey> OMG. bug 1436330 has been doing my head in for a week or more
<ubot5> bug 1436330 in network-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "Network Manager doesn't set metric for local networks any more, causing connection issues" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436330
<popey> (laptop in docking station with ethernet and wifi on same network)
<popey> glad it's not me!
<cyphermox> robru: NM was good to go, so I'll just straight upload to distro
<cyphermox> I've already fixed up teh package
<cyphermox> popey: ^will be including the fix for that too
<robru> cyphermox: great, thanks
<cyphermox> robru: feel free to clean the silo
<robru> cyphermox: will do
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is the spreadsheet going bonkers again? I got RTM silo 1 yesterday for webbrowser-app, and it now says it’s assigned to jgdx for ubuntu-system-settings (line 42), claiming it’s ready for QA sign-off, despite the silo actually containing webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> (and my landing request has disappeared)
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah spreadsheet is fucked, trust the dashboard. Also reload the spreadsheet before trying to use it, that can force it to sync sometimes
<oSoMoN> robru, problem is, the QA trello board seems to be using info from the spreadsheet, it has a card pending validation for silo 1 with jgdx’s name
<robru> Oh good
<oSoMoN> robru, and more importantly, I don’t recall marking the silo ready for sign-off, I still have to test it…
<robru> oSoMoN: not sure what to say on that topic. I told qa not to write any code that touches the spreadsheet. It's a wonder anything gets done with it.
<oSoMoN> robru, how far are we from using the dashboard for everything (including requesting silos) and dropping the spreadsheet entirely?
<robru> oSoMoN: just correct the spreadsheet as best as you can using  the info from the dashboard
<oSoMoN> ok, will do
<robru> oSoMoN: far. Ci dropped it as a priority, now I'm the only person working on it, it's going very slowly.
<oSoMoN> :/
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah.
<Mirv> oh my, again
<oSoMoN> robru, trying to edit the spreadsheet to re-add my request gone missing in action, and I’m getting this: "The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed."
<robru> Mirv: yeah, I guess just wait some hours and then try again. it's fussy like that
<robru> oSoMoN: oh actually I can see your edits. it may be worth continuing inspite of the errors
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, I re-added my request at line 61
<Mirv> waiting + eventually I start again reconstructing lines using the dashboard if nothing fixes itself
<robru> oSoMoN: looks good
<Mirv> I added the id although well the background doesn't change blue so I'm not sure if it's saving it or not..
<Mirv> oh yeah, executing scripts gives a fatal error
<Mirv> it's screwed, official. waiting might help.
<Mirv> let's see in a couple of hours.
<robru> Mirv: I've found in a few cases that if it looks wrong, you can reload the page and then it looks right. it seems as though people can make changes, but those changes aren't synced to other people until those people reload the page. unfortunately there's no way to enforce "reload the page before you start making edits!"
<robru> Mirv: I'm off to bed. good luck today!
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<oSoMoN> sigh, the spreadsheet lost my request again…
<Mirv> yes, everything in the spreadsheet is causing fatal errors :( it's like the last time when it was stuck at certain Sunday. one day later it started working again.
<sil2100> Oh crap
<sil2100> Everyone, remember that we keep backups of the spreadsheet here: http://sil2100.vexillium.org/citrain-backups/ (just in case)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 62 (if the spreadsheet didn’t dump it into /dev/null again) ?
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> oSoMoN: *sigh* I don't see anything on line 62 :(
<sil2100> oSoMoN: maybe give me the list of merges, the description etc. as a private message
<sil2100> And I'll assign one like that
<jibel> sil2100, rsalveti ^ media-hub approved given last night discussion and we didn't find any obvious problem
 * sil2100 still reads up on the discussion
<sil2100> Well, I still don't feel super comfortable landing that, but I trust QA's and rsalveti's judgement
<sil2100> ugh, so many unapproved merges
<jibel> sil2100, if we must land it, it must be as soon as possible to find potential problems and possibly revert if something is obviously broken
<jibel> sil2100, personally I was reluctant to land such a change but given the general agreement and nothing was found during testing, I don't have strong facts to not land it
<sil2100> Right
 * ogra_ wrestles with google
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ping
<sil2100> oSoMoN: a quick question - silo rtm 001
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: is that silo ready for QA sign-off or the spreadsheet is just playing with us?
<sil2100> Better to make sure now with all the problems
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it is now ready for QA signoff indeed (wasn’t earlier this morning, but I tested and validated it)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^
<jibel> oSoMoN, this is the only change in the silo ?
<jibel> -            Equals("http://www.test.com/"))
<jibel> +            Eventually(Equals("http://www.test.com/")))
<jibel> ?
<oSoMoN> jibel, yes
<jibel> I'll just land it
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<oSoMoN> it’s indeed 100% risk-free
<sil2100> ;p
<jibel> oSoMoN, which row of the spreadsheet is it? the citrain board doesn't mention it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: btw. just to be double sure - this change will land/landed in vivid already?
<oSoMoN> jibel, it used to be row 61, but the spreadsheet keeps on forgetting about it, and I got tired of re-entering the info over and over again
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, it landed in vivid a while back, we had forgotten to backport it to RTM
<sil2100> Excellent
<jibel> sil2100, ^ how do I approve this silo?
<sil2100> jibel: I'll just publish it then
<jibel> good , thanks
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is just causing trouble, geh
<sil2100> Thanks guys!
<jibel> sil2100, I've a card for ubuntu/silo-030 but there is nothing on the train dashboard
<jibel> any idea why?
<jibel> has this silo been removed?
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> jibel: the backend is empty so it seems there's no such silo right now...
<jibel> sil2100, thanks, removed. I did some clean-up and there are 4 silos ready to test in ubuntu and 1 in rtm
<sil2100> jibel: 1 is ready for testing in rtm? Silo 5 is ready for sign-off already?
<jibel> hm actually 0 in RTM, silo 5 was ready for QA and is not anymore
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> ralsina: ping
<jgdx> oSoMoN, robru, anything you need from me?
<oSoMoN> jgdx, not any longer, problem solved I think (the CI train spreadsheet played tricks on us)
<jgdx> oSoMoN, back in 1996 or something my father took a course in excel
<jgdx> spreadsheets aren't easy
<oSoMoN> jgdx, did that course include a troubleshooting class for when the software blows up and "forgets" what you entered?
<oSoMoN> (if so we need to hire your father)
<jgdx> oSoMoN, oh yeah, it was windows 95. They had a reset button in front of the computer which rebooted it.
<oSoMoN> now we only need to find the reset button on google’s servers :)
<jgdx> yea :)
<seb128> sil2100, seems like you areon l63, are you assigning it or should I? ;-)
<dbarth__> sil2100: the oxide rebuild failed :/
<dbarth__> sil2100: we have a correct build in the security team ppa; this is what normal utopic users get anyway; can't we just binary copy into the silo instead ?
<dbarth__> that's the last oxide release to require this compiler gymnastic; as vivid as a correct gcc-4.9 now
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> I think a binary copy from the utopic silo can be enough
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, I tried assigning it but it failed (and I didn't notice)
<sil2100> As the MR is not a correct MR
<seb128> sil2100, oh, why?
<seb128> hum
<sil2100> seb128: second one is a branch link, not an MR link :)
<sil2100> I'll fix that
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: done :) Sorry I didn't notice that earlier
<seb128> sil2100, sorry for doing it wrong ;-)
<seb128> thnaks
<dbarth__> sil2100: cool; can you take the utopic oxide from there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages ?
<dbarth__> ie oxide-qt - 1.5.5-0ubuntu0.14.10.2
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> We'll need to get a new silo ;/
<sil2100> Since this version is AGAIN smaller than what we have in the PPA
<sil2100> Will deal with that in some minutes
<pedronis> hi, I'm trying to run some autopilot tests that start unity8, is the first time I'm running them, they seem to get stuck on unity asking a passphrase, am I missing some config aspect, or the tests are old and need changes
<cjwatson> sil2100: I can expand silos for you on request
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, sorry, version number not size
<cjwatson> Never mind
<Mirv> pedronis: it's probable the screen needs to be unlocked first before running autopilot. how to run tests the correct way is somewhat poorly documented, but check at least how to disable edges intro, welcome wizard, force display light on and enable dbus-probe at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<Mirv> well not poorly documented as such but there are a lot of different test suites sometimes with special needs
<pedronis> Mirv: seems the tests need some tweeking in this case
<popey> sil2100: just uploaded new terminal to store, in case you need to update any tarballs for nexus 4 / nexus 7?
<jibel> sil2100, what's the status of silo 23? it says some merges are unapproved but ricmm approved them
<jibel> in rtm
<jibel> in vivid sorry
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<sil2100> popey: hm, will try to get those updated
<sil2100> jibel: re-publishing in that case
<sil2100> Ok, I suspect the packaging changes have been reviewed by rsalveti
<sil2100> But still, we'll need an archive admin looking at the new binary packages
<sil2100> Not sure if we didn't have an agreenment that we can publish soname-changes without approval though
<dbarth__> sil2100: hey, could you trigger the binary copy into silo 004 (rtm) ?
<dbarth__> i'd like to get this re-tested today and be done with it ;)
<dbarth__> i'll also need a vivid silo in a bit (hint hint ;)
<dbarth__> well, if i manage to write sometihng in the spreadsheet, that is
<sil2100> dbarth__: on it right now ;)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ignore rtm silo 001 marked as waiting for QA sign-off ;/
<sil2100> grrrr
<dbarth__> ok, i think i have line 61 ready for a silo request
<sil2100> dbarth__: can you check silo 001 and check if all is ok? The status might be showing that the packages failed to build, but the binaries should be there
<dbarth__> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> dbarth__: silo for 61 assigned
 * sil2100 goes to prepare lunch
<dbarth__> sil2100: silo 001 is good; thanks
<dbarth__> sil2100: 61, as well :)
<dbarth__> 16 even
<boiko> trainguards: I am trying to mark vivid silo 24 as tested but I am receiving an error
<boiko> trainguards: "The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed."
<bzoltan_> mzanetti: ogra_: do you think we could land it? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_libssl_and_qtpim_devs/+merge/254902
<bzoltan_> or Mirv^
<ogra_> bzoltan_, no idea about qtpim, sorry ... ssl-dev seems sane
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, I'm not ready with the bug yet :D
<bzoltan_> ogra_: The qtpim is the PIM API in Qt...
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  push dude, push it :)
<ogra_> bzoltan_, heh, i guessed that much :P
<ogra_> still cant judge it, since i dont know anything about it
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  :D I assumed ... for example the reminder app needs it build time
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, have you been able to build the app now? I can't remember if there's anything else missing to build reminders. and my chroots are obviously all set up with all the deps already
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  Mirv is the one who can judge, since he is the package maintainer
<ogra_> right
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1439173
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439173 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "some -dev packages missing in SDK chroot for packages that are in the framework" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> happy to go with his judgement here
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  adding these two packages made the app build
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, perfec. thanks. if I find more I'll ping you)
<mzanetti> perfect, even
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  the thing is that this is exacly how the frameworks should be improved. App devs should contact me and request APIs what are available in the archive.
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  so thank you indeed
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, I will :)
<Mirv> boiko: the spreadsheet is quite broken at the moment, but if you can't get it to work you can ping qa so that they add a card for you manually
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 28 needs rebuild
<boiko> Mirv: so, I marked vivid silo 24 tested again, can you just check that you got the info on your side?
<jgdx> rvr, k
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ":armhf"?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok for qtpim in general
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  ehh... pull the next rev please
<rsalveti> sil2100: ricmm: hey, so what is missing for the media-hub silo? (23)
<rsalveti> or just waiting migration now?
<jibel> rsalveti, it's migrating apparently
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> we want to trigger a new image once that is finally migrated
<jibel> rsalveti, qtvideo-node is still in proposed but should be in vivid/universe soon
<rsalveti> yeah, great
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: apparently the ubuntu-push silo (rtm-005) is now ready for testing
<jibel> sil2100, yes, om26er is on it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: note though that next qtpim update will break C++ API. qtpim is one of the modules not supported by upstream. reportedly QML apps should be fine.
<Mirv> anyway, approved
<jibel> sil2100, what is rtm 001? LP says "Copying failed of oxide-qt (1.5.5-0ubuntu0.14.10.2)". It's mark read for QA but is there anything to verify?
<sil2100> jibel: as I mentioned above ^ it's something broken because of the spreadsheet, it doesn't seem to be ready yet
<jibel> sil2100, OK, thank
<sil2100> 13:36 < sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ignore rtm silo 001 marked as waiting for QA sign-off
<jibel> s
<jibel> I missed that sorry
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is wrecking chaos right now ;)
<boiko> jibel: hi, so the spreadsheet is kinda broken, would you mind adding a card to test vivid silo 24? it is ready for landing
<jibel> boiko, there is already a card
<boiko> jibel: great!  thanks!
<jibel> boiko, don't worry when the spreadsheet is broken it tends to add duplicate cards rather than forgetting some
<jibel> or asking for testing things not ready for testing
<boiko> jibel: ok, it was just to make sure you guys got it
<jibel> np, the board doesn't suffer of card starvation
<om26er> ralsina, ping
<om26er> ralsina, the command in this MR[1] does not work [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/per-package-notifications/+merge/254621
<ralsina> om26er: the gsettings one?
<om26er> ralsina, yes,
<ralsina> om26er: are you trying it on a desktop? In that case it won't because the gsettings schema is not installed
<om26er> ralsina, I logged into the device. "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<ralsina> oh, the command is just the 1st line, the rest is the output
<ralsina> om26er: so, just gsettings get com.ubuntu.notifications.hub blacklist
<om26er> ralsina, ;)
<om26er> pedronis, How can I verify fix for bug 1437135 ?
<ubot5> bug 1437135 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "Push-client should be disabled when in flight-mode (no network connection)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437135
<pedronis> om26er: need to tail .cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log  , turn on flight mode  ... let the phone sit for a while (10 minutes) check there's was no activity in the log about wakeups
<om26er> pedronis, ok
<pedronis> om26er: then turn flight mode off,  and send something through twitter or gmail and see that the notification appear
<om26er> pedronis, whats the default poll time ?
<pedronis> om26er: 5 minutes
<pedronis> so when you turn it on it may take a bit (though it should try to poll early)
<pedronis> when is set to on again
<jibel> rsalveti, rmadison says that all the packages in silo 23 migrated to vivid
<rsalveti> jibel: great, will trigger a new image
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> so now my music will play twice as fast with only half the battery ?
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> build started
<imgbot> === IMAGE 158 building (started: 20150401-14:35) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<om26er> pedronis, after 10minutes it prints "INFO connectivity check passed." with internet connected. I assume if I am disconnected it won't even try that ?
<pedronis> om26er: sorry, not enough context, are you asking if turned off properly or if turned on properly?
<om26er> pedronis, the former
<pedronis> om26er: it cannot say passed if it's in flight mode
<pedronis> so I'm confused
<om26er> pedronis, sorry for the confusion. I first tested with *internet connected* and it was checking internet connectivity every 10 minutes. What I wanted to know if will it test for connectivity after 10 minutes if I am in Flightmode ?
<pedronis> om26er: no but I think I gave you the wrong info, you need to turn on debug level in the config
<pedronis> otherwise the logs are too terse
<rsalveti> imgbot: status 157 vivid
<om26er> pedronis, how do I do that
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we need to kick imgbot ? :-)
<rsalveti> or wrong syntax
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, no, proper syntax
<pedronis> om26er: need to copy /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client/config.json to ~/.config/ubuntu-push-client/config.json and change "log_level": "debug",
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<pedronis> om26er: and then initctl restart ubuntu-push-client
<ogra_> imgbot, status 157 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-04-01 02:02:06 UTC, Finished: 2015-04-01 02:57:13 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/23898
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/157.changes
<ogra_> rsalveti, seems it needs his masters voice :/
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, might be i dont match for the colon !
<om26er> pedronis, ok, done. will test now.
<rsalveti> haha, yeah
<dbarth__> o/ silo rtm 001 with oxide 1.5.5 ready for qa/release
<om26er> pedronis, ok I verified the fix for that bug.
<om26er> pedronis, now how can I verify bug 1435109 ?
<ubot5> bug 1435109 in Canonical System Image "Push-client frequently blocking phone suspend" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435109
<rsalveti> sil2100: can you help allocating a silo for line 62?
<rsalveti> I can't, keep giving spreadsheet errors
<rsalveti> The action you're trying to perform is causing a fatal error and cannot be performed.
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure thing, I have some workarounds for that ;)
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is doing april's fools today as per topic
<rsalveti> sil2100: great, thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan_, zbenjamin: can you take a look at 64? The merge requests seem invalid
<sil2100> bzoltan_, zbenjamin: I mean row 64
<zbenjamin> sil2100: fixed
<pedronis> om26er: it's not very simple,  with connection, let the phone alone for a long while with the logs to debug: when looking at the log timestamps
<sil2100> zbenjamin: thanks
<pedronis> om26er: the logs like: iter %02d: not connected, sleeping for %s  or  sleeping for DoneWait %s
<pedronis> om26er: should never take much more that the number of secs they print
<pedronis> om26er: also just less than a second should pass between:  got wakelock cookie of %s, checking conn stat
<pedronis> om26er: and the first "iter %02d: ...
<om26er> pedronis, do these logs look sane to you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10718845/
<noise][> om26er: those look sane, you should also do some more flipping of flight and wifi to cover all combos. dontPoll should only be true when flight is ON and wifi is OFF.
<pedronis> om26er: need a bit more got wakelock cookie  to know, I see only one there ... also it seems there no U1 account set?
<noise][> and when dontPoll=true, nothing should be happening and the phone should be able to go into long suspend (tail -F /var/log/syslog | grep powerd)
<noise][> and when you re-enabled connectivity you should see polling again at regular intervals (5 mins by default)
<rvr> jgdx: kenvandine: Approving silo 28.
<kenvandine> rvr, thx!
<charles> brendand, when I eod'ed last night there was a QA Testing Request card for silo 10 with ubuntu-themes and indicator-power, but I don't see it anywhere on the board this morning?
<om26er> pedronis, noise][ this might be better. Also ignore my internet failures there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10718921/
<pedronis> om26er: yes, it looks sane,  got wakelock cookie and the first connected check are all happening in the same second
<kenvandine> ugh... fatal errors from the spreadsheet again
<charles> here it is, https://trello.com/c/TXXmEQ48/1230-ubuntu-landing-010-indicator-power-ubuntu-themes-charles, looks like it got archived?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, see topic ;/
<kenvandine> oh... sigh :)
<kenvandine> wait... reload?
<kenvandine> i just opened it for the first time today :)
<sil2100> Reloading doesn't help in the fatal errors, but decreases the chance that you change won't be saved ;)
<sil2100> *chance
<kenvandine> ah
<ogra_> i heard the spreadsheet will be replaced soon anyway ...
<sil2100> hah, good one
<kenvandine> ogra_, i know... it's april 1 :)
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, how do we assign a silo?
<sil2100> kenvandine: there's a trick - you need to press 'assign' twice - first time you get an error, second time you get the reconfigure screen - but just continue with that and in the jenkins build job simply de-select the reconfigure flag
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx :)
<brendand> charles, you'd need to ask jibel
<brendand> charles, but from what i can see it doesn't seem to be ready for testing?
<jibel> charles, silo 10 is not ready for QA http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-010
<charles> jibel, hm, well it was yesterday, looks like the spreadsheet line got eaten
<charles> I'll re-add it to the spreadsheet for the third time
<jibel> charles, right, that'll readd the card. Thanks.
<ogra_> sil2100, just fyi, cwayne is kicking a custom tarball for vivid to pick up the new apparmor from monday
<charles> jibel, ack
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I had a chat with him about that yesterday through e-mail
<charles> trainguards, ^ that's already in silo 10, just re-adding to the spreadsheet because the line got eaten
<sil2100> charles: ACK
<kenvandine> the spreadsheet is hungry again
<kenvandine> maybe i should copy my row just in case :)
<charles> :-)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 158 DONE (finished: 20150401-16:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/158.changes ===
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  the silo5 is safe and fixes the bug it suppose to fix
<robru> bzoltan_: no qa for silo 5?
<bzoltan_> robru:  I am Ok with it If somebody really wants to get involved.. but the change does not effect anythin else but fixes a single line problem in the SDK
<robru> bzoltan_: oh I see the diff. ok
<bzoltan_> robru: Thanks
<davmor2> Saviq: this is all your fault ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1439318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439318 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Indicator can take over a whole screen app." [Undecided,New]
<dobey> "The action you are performing is causing a fatal error."
<dobey> yay google spreadsheet :(
<ogra_> dobey, you broke it !
<dobey> it's a really elaborate april fool's from google maybe?
<ogra_> perhaps ... see the landing mail .. or the channel topic ...
<dobey> ogra_: hrmm, not sure what's up. i freshly opened the page
<dobey> ah well
<ogra_> whee
<dobey> i guess this is what happens on google when you have a spreadsheet with 60K lines in it or something
<dobey> i wonder if i should even bother trying to get a silo now
<dobey> fuuuuu
<pedronis> what happened, it's the spreadsheet?  ubuntu-rtm/landing-005: Packages built. Testing pass. QA signed off. You can publish.  and now is back just to built
<dobey> pedronis: yes, spreadsheet is wildly broken at the moment it seems
<awe_> my line in the spreadsheet entered earlier today for ofono/rtm is gone!
<awe_> ;(
<pedronis> :(
<dobey> awe_: i imagine you're not the only one with that :-/
<awe_> but according to rsalveti, the silo got created... d'oh
<ogra_> i thihnk you need to talk to the trainguards directly for now
<rsalveti> awe_: yeah, rtm silo 2
<ogra_> and ignore bot and spreadsheet
<rsalveti> works from the dashboard
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu-rtm%2F
<awe_> except it's dirty
 * ogra_ hands awe_ mop and bucket
<dobey> so rebuild it?
<awe_> and says it needs to be rebuilt due to a conflict with qtvideo-node
<rsalveti> awe_: that's broken, but build should still work
<rsalveti> triggered a build, we will see
<awe_> ok
<dobey> trainguards: so is it possible to request a landing without going through the spreadsheet? or i'll just have to wait until it stops giving me a fatal error every 5 seconds?
<rsalveti> need to call sil2100 and robru I'd guess
<rsalveti> to fix that first
<robru> dobey: you can email me and I can assign the silo directly without the spreadsheet
<dobey> ok
<robru> dobey: ok you got silo 28
<ralsina> trainguard, just in case, silo rtm-5 had QA signoff before the spreadsheet reached 88mph and travelled back in time, so you can publish it when you want :-)
<robru> ralsina: ah thanks
<ralsina> robru: np
<Saviq> davmor2, it is indeed
<dobey> robru: how can i log it as tests passing? :)
<robru> dobey: just ping qa directly i guess...
<robru> bfiller: MPs that target lp:ubuntu/* are unsupported
<bfiller> robru: right, sorry
<bfiller> renatu: you need to get someone to review and merge/upload the syncevo patch, maybe kenvandine can help
<bfiller> renatu: can't go in silo
<renatu> kenvandine, ^^^ ;)
<renatu> bfiller, I will upload to phablet team ppa to help us to test it
<kenvandine> i think you can get an empty silo and i can dput it to the silo
<kenvandine> robru, did you see my reply about content-hub in soonsnap?  should be an easy fix
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, thanks. I uploaded it to the store with the fix, just waiting for it to be approved so i can confirm it works
 * popey looks
<popey> robru: i dont see soonsnap waiting in the queue
<kenvandine> robru, i updated line 61, if that's good can you create a silo for it?
<kenvandine> and i can upload the package to it
<rsalveti> jhodapp: published rtm silo 7
<popey> 1.3 was approved 3 hours ago
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: will trigger another RTM image once silo 7 migrates to release, if that is fine
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome! thanks
<robru> popey: ah thanks. I didn't get any email about the approval
<popey> np
<robru> popey: *sigh*, new version is totally busted, just a white screen
<kenvandine> robru, thx...
<kenvandine> bfiller, renatu: i'll upload the source to the silo
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks again :D
<kenvandine> renatu, anytime!
<alesage> trainguards ubuntu/landing-001 *oxide-qt* QA sign-off granted, pls RSVP
<kenvandine> robru, so after i dput it to the silo, i need to do a watch only build right?
<alesage> please <- that's three pleases
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, would be nice to get that oxide silo as well
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> just signed off!
<dobey> hmm
<rsalveti> oh, great then
<rsalveti> let me land that
<dobey> oh fun, the trello board is all whacky too
<kenvandine> it must be powered from the beloved spreadsheet
<rsalveti> alesage: were you testing RTM silo 1?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: and I think you said RTM silo 1 as well, right?
<rsalveti> did a watch only build
<rsalveti> the silo is in an interesting state though
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001/+packages
<rsalveti> alesage: pmcgowan: packages for amd64, armhf and i386 all failed to build
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I think it was a binary copy
<rsalveti> oh, that's why
<rsalveti> urgh, lp is in a weird state then
<pmcgowan> due to some other issues
<rsalveti> the packages are actually there
<robru> kenvandine: actually it's better if you do a regular build. when I rewrote the build job I cleared out a bunch of weird corner cases, so now doing a "build" even though it's just a source package does the rightthing
<kenvandine> robru, yeah, but the ppa was already building
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: silo will refuse to accept that I guess
<rsalveti> robru: maybe something that would need your help
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, its all a mystery to me
<kenvandine> robru, i already kicked a watch only build
<kenvandine> hopefully that does the right thing
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, but the build logic knows how to handle a source package, which is to say it doesn't try to build or upload anything, so you can just do a regular build.
<robru> rsalveti: what?
<rsalveti> robru: silo RTM 1
<rsalveti> robru: it was a binary copy, that triggered new builds, which were canceled
<robru> rsalveti: what about it?
<rsalveti> robru: so the binaries are there, but lp is showing that the builds for all archs failed
<robru> rsalveti: I've never seen that before
<rsalveti> robru: me neither
<alesage> rsalveti, yep I blithely proceeded to test in spite of the failed build
<rsalveti> right, because the packages are indeed there
<robru> rsalveti: so if the copy triggered new builds, does that mean the the binaries weren't copied?
<alesage> "binary copy" occurred in a webapps backscroll so yeah
<rsalveti> robru: that's what I thought as well
<rsalveti> robru: but the binaries are there
<rsalveti> seems the ppa is in a broken state
<robru> rsalveti: can you delete it and copy again?
<robru> make sure it's really a binary copy
<rsalveti> robru: I will try
<rsalveti> let me create another silo just to be sure
<robru> kenvandine: can you explain the difference between content_exchange and content_exchange_source? does the first imply the second? apparently the app had the first one already when it had the problem i was describing
<kenvandine> content_exchange gives access to a dbus path for the import
<kenvandine> and content_exchange_source gives access to a dbus path for export
<robru> kenvandine: hm, ok. thanks
<robru> popey: I just uploaded 1.4, can you take a look at it?
<popey> ya
<robru> popey: thanks
<popey> robru: still all white screen
<robru> popey: funny it's working on my krillin
 * popey tries
<popey> this was on my arale
<awe_> rsalveti, anything update on the ofono silo while I was at the dentist?  The package seems to have built, but the silo is still marked dirty, and the line from the  spreadsheet gone
<rsalveti> awe_: yeah, just test that and let me know if it's good for you
<rsalveti> then we can ask QA to validate that
<popey> robru: ok, panic over, works on krillin rtm proposed
<robru> kenvandine: photo still doesn't show up in the gallery after saving
<awe_> rsalveti, ok, I'll test and update the MR
<kenvandine> robru, do you see it in the transfer indicator?
<popey> robru: unusable thogh because while in gallery, the browser was killed
<kenvandine>  robru, silo 23 has dropped off the spreadsheet and the dashboard shows it as test passed
<kenvandine>  when i add it back, how do i associate my silo with the line on the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> robru, check the denials in syslog
<robru> kenvandine: you have to set the values for columns M and N
<popey> app lifecycle shouldn't kill apps that are using content hub
<popey> makes it unusable
<robru> popey: kenvandine: oh this is rubbish I'm just going to delete the app. people can just use it in the browser.
<popey> dont worry, it wont work there either
<kenvandine> robru, wait...
<kenvandine> shouldn't be that hard
<robru> kenvandine: I'm up to version 1.4 for what amounts to a browser bookmark. it's ludicrous how difficult it has been to develop this.
<popey> hmm, worked in a browser
<robru> popey: hilariously it seems to be single-use. after sending an image, you can't navigate back to the start page. if you try, it just launches the browser.
<kenvandine> don't assign 65
<kenvandine> just re-adding the landing i already have
 * kenvandine really hates the spreadsheet
<robru> kenvandine: yeah
<rsalveti> every click a crash
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> awe_: should be "fine" now
<kenvandine> robru, how do i know what to put in M?
<kenvandine> the request ID
<robru> kenvandine: it'll say in the dashboard, underneath the date under your name
<awe_> thanks rsalveti
<kenvandine> found it
<awe_> any chance you could do a sanity check too?
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> kenvandine: yw
<kenvandine> i really hope i don't have to put this back again
<kenvandine> robru grep DENI /var/log/syslog
<rsalveti> awe_: sure
<robru> kenvandine: buh, how do I adb shell in? device is in dev mode...
<kenvandine> phablet-shell
<robru> kenvandine: just hangs
<robru> kenvandine: lol, I wrote phablet-shell
<kenvandine> i your device awake?
<kenvandine> and unlocked?
<robru> kenvandine: yes and yes
<kenvandine> robru, your latest version in the store worked for me
<kenvandine> saved it to the gallery
<kenvandine> and i clicked open in the notification
<robru> kenvandine: oh cool
<kenvandine> and showed it
<robru> brb
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I have no idea how to connect to this thing. it's been a while since I've needed to. developer mode is enabled and the screen is unlocked. doesn't show up in 'adb devices'
<kenvandine> wire?
<kenvandine> unplug and plug back in
<kenvandine> i know i have had to switch wires before
<kenvandine> i have some that only seem to work for charging now
<robru> kenvandine: tried a different wire and usb port, no luck
<robru> kenvandine: and it's still not actually working, I can pick gallery app but the photo doesn't show up there after saving it
<robru> kenvandine: this is with vivid, is content-hub broken in vivid? ;-)
<kenvandine> nope... worked for me on vivid-proposed
<kenvandine> did you get the notification that it finished downloading?
<robru> kenvandine: no there was nothing. i just picked gallery app in the chooser and then it immediately returned to soonsnap
<kenvandine> it shoudl do that
<kenvandine> then when the download manager finishes downloading
<kenvandine> it should fire a notification
<kenvandine> asking you to dismiss or open
<kenvandine> open should open gallery for you
<kenvandine> i've tried it now several times
<kenvandine> works :-D
<robru> kenvandine: the notification says 'Unknown Download (0 bytes) in queue...''
<kenvandine> that's something!
<kenvandine> that means the policy change did fix the previous problem
<kenvandine> sounds like download manager is angry
<kenvandine> try rebooting :)
<robru> kenvandine: actually that time was with the browser, I should try the app again
<robru> kenvandine: same in the app
<kenvandine> try a reboot
<robru> kenvandine: k.
<kenvandine> maybe udm is stuck somehow
<kenvandine> dunno
<robru> kenvandine: same, unknown 0 byts
<kenvandine> whew... it has been torture just getting the spreadsheet ready
<kenvandine> robru, ok, i dunno then
<kenvandine> gotta talk to someone that knows about udm... the content-hub part seems to be working now :)
<kenvandine> robru, but it's working for me :)
<kenvandine> reliably
<kenvandine> is the phone on wifi?
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, on wifi
<kenvandine> i guess it had to fetch the image to display it anyway
<kenvandine> so you have the same problem running it just in the browser
<kenvandine> that's interesting
<robru> yeah the app can display the image, just not save it
<robru> yeah
<kenvandine> because that's unconfined
<robru> kenvandine: are you trying it on krillin?
<kenvandine> mako
<kenvandine> vivid-proposed
<robru> kenvandine: I just updated to 171
<kenvandine> robru, worked fine for me on krillin/rtm-proposed
<kenvandine> robru, share your picture with me
<kenvandine> tell me the code to receive
<robru> kenvandine: YHN7
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<kenvandine> i get the same thing with that photo
<robru> hm?
<kenvandine> receive this one
<kenvandine> 37R2
<robru> kenvandine: indeed that one shows up
<kenvandine> so there's something about that photo
<kenvandine> what format is it?
<robru> kenvandine: well yours was a comic. mine was a photo from the camera, so probably much larger in size.
<robru> kenvandine: gallery-app won't tell me anything about it.
<robru> kenvandine: camera-app wont' tell me anything about it either. I assume it's a 3MB jpeg.
<kenvandine> i reproduced it with a picture taken with the krillin
<kenvandine> i think it's download manager choking on it
<kenvandine> mandel, ^^
<kenvandine> robru, this probably isn't the right channel for debugging this :)
<robru> kenvandine: I also got the same failure with a different photo sent from my laptop, but also a real photo, not a comic
<robru> kenvandine: what channel do you recommend?
<robru> kenvandine: the other reproducer is a 3.9MB jpg
<kenvandine> ubuntu-touch
<kenvandine> robru, what happens if you hit pause all in the transfer indicator?
<rsalveti> awe_: sanity with new ofono seems fine
<rsalveti> but didn't try reproducing the bug
<robru> kenvandine: it says 'Resume all', not 'pause all', and pressing it does nothing
<rsalveti> robru: will publish rtm 3 instead of 1
<rsalveti> binary copy worked fine in there
<robru> renatu: k
<rsalveti> same binaries
<robru> rsalveti: k
<robru> rsalveti: unping, sorry
<robru> blah
<robru> renatu: unping, sorry
<robru> rsalveti: thanks for fixing that
<awe_> rsalveti, ok.  I'm doing some more extensive testing on my side; care to add a quick comment ( device, image # ) to the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/ofono/only-one-powered/+merge/254906
<rsalveti> sure
<kenvandine> robru, i pressed pause all
<kenvandine> and then it sent the notification and i got the image in gallery
<kenvandine> so pause seemed to make it finish
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: will trigger a new image once oxide-qt lands then
<kenvandine> for me at least :)
<robru> kenvandine: nope, doesnt' show me a pause all button
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ok so that got sorted?
<kenvandine> robru, i think this must be a udm bug
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, created a new silo, copied the binaries over and published that instead
<kenvandine> not sure how to debug it
<kenvandine> seems unrelated to content-hub
<kenvandine> robru, need mandel to help debug that
<kenvandine> robru, but at least now the webapp works as well as it does in the browser :)
<robru> kenvandine: lol, OK. Thanks, i guess i won't delete it. Still annoyed though
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, build? lots of good stuff today
<rsalveti> building new RTM image
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 261 building (started: 20150401-22:20) ===
<robru> fginther: ping
<fginther> robru, yes
<robru> fginther: hey. when I'm looking at the webui for the ticket system, where's the silo assignment link? I thought you'd implemented that already
<fginther> robru, Let me look, I don't think that landed, but maybe there was an MP for it...
<robru> fginther: it's definitely a critical feature, if it doesn't exist then I need to do it from scratch
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 261 DONE (finished: 20150401-23:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/261.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-02
<imgbot> === IMAGE 159 building (started: 20150402-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 159 DONE (finished: 20150402-03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/159.changes ===
<jibel> sil2100, morning. On the train dashboard, ubuntu silo-030 the description has nothing to do with the content of the silo
<jibel> sil2100, it says "NetworkManager AP list update fix + IMSI selection fix" but the fix is in syncevolution to add 1 to a month
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, probably what happened is that part of the spreadsheet got reverted, let me try looking at the backups
<jibel> this spreadsheet is becoming very painful, we must double-check everything manually
<sil2100> After the meeting I'll try something to get the spreadsheet back again
<jibel> davmor2, are you running devel-proposed/krillin.en ?
<davmor2> Yeap
<davmor2> jibel: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en]
<davmor2> -]
<jibel> davmor2, after the OTA this morning, the photo scope showed me the hint (while I already dismissed it a while ago) and it doesn't show local photos. Do you see the same issue?
<davmor2> jibel: let me upgrade
<sil2100> jibel: I fixed the description for landing 30, but it's really pointless to do that for everything - as said, I have 2 ideas on how to fix the spreadsheet
<sil2100> ATTENTION! Please don't use the spreadsheet for a moment
<Mirv> very tempting
<dbarth__> o/ trainguards: good morning, can i get a vivid silo on line 61 ?
<Saviq> sil2100, is the spreadsheet on the fritz again? it's complaining about errors on every change I try, but seems to actually save the changes?
<ogra_> Saviq, see topic
<ogra_> nothing chhanged ... broken since yesterday
<Saviq> trainguards, I can has reconfigure of vivid silo 25, have added settings components there
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, it's just going "there was an error" all the time :/
<sil2100> Saviq: it's b0rken since yesterday
<Saviq> meh
<sil2100> Right now I disabled all the scripts in it but it hm, doesn't seem to help
<jibel> sil2100, ubuntu/landing-013 is in a werid state, it is marked dirty and needs sign off
<jibel> sil2100, is it really dirty or ready for QA?
<sil2100> dbarth__: will try to get you a silo in a moment
<sil2100> Saviq: will reconfigure in a few secs
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> jibel: let me check and compare with backups
<sil2100> jibel: ok, from a backup from yesterday it looks like the state is correct - it's dirty but the previous version was ready for QA
<sil2100> (but I'm not 100% sure the backup isn't of a b0rken state)
<jibel> sil2100, well, the 2 states are exclusives
<dbarth__> ok
<jibel> sil2100, I mean the dashboard should show either dirty or needs qa but not both
<sil2100> jibel: hm, that's actually true, let me try fixing that
<sil2100> Saviq: trying the reconfigure, did you double check if all the MRs there are the ones you need?
<sil2100> Saviq: since the spreadsheet might have reverted itself and removed some recently added MRs
<Saviq> sil2100, it *looks* right
<Saviq> yeah, looks fine
<sil2100> jibel: if this continues I'll really make a quick spreadsheet replacement with an sqlite db
<sil2100> Since I waste more time dealing with the broken spreadsheet than I would waste on actually implementing a quick replacement
<jibel> sil2100, yeah, given the time everyone wastes it'll probably be a better option
<sil2100> hm, in the meantime, the spreadsheet might be a bit better now
<sil2100> At least I don't get fatal error reports every 5 minutes
<sil2100> From the refresh scripts
<sil2100> Had to mingle a bit with the scripts though
<jibel> sil2100, will the citrain dashboard fix itself? especially descriptions that doesn't match the silo
<jibel> sil2100, there is a card for ubuntu/silo-012 but the train says the migration is in progress. What is the status?
<pedronis> sil2100: hi, we have a bunch of fixes that we landed directly to rtm, because we started merging when vivid was in freeze, should we try to land them today to vivid or better wait next Tue?
<jibel> sil2100, actually it doesn't make sense. the silo is for indicator-datetime but the package migration is qtbase-opensource-src
<sil2100> jibel: this sadly won't fix itself, I'll have to do it manually - but I need to confirm that the spreadsheet is again working ok
<sil2100> I don't want to restore the spreadsheet state 4 times a day :)
<sil2100> pedronis: hey! The earlier the better :)
<sil2100> pedronis: what are the changes? To which components?
<pedronis> sil2100: ubuntu-push-client, most are bug fixes
<sil2100> pedronis: was that the landing that happened yesterday?
<pedronis> sil2100: yes and a previous one, we had to landing to RTM that haven't gone to vivid yet
<pedronis> s/to/two/
<sil2100> pedronis: please land them in vivid as soon as possible :)
<pedronis> sil2100: apropos out of sync spreadsheet, lines 54 and 55 were landed/published already afaik
<sil2100> pedronis: will sync it back to the correct state in a few moments
<jibel> sil2100, I cannot find the row for ubuntu/landing-010. It's an indicator-power update
<jibel> Testing passed but no way to set it to pass
<sil2100> jibel: ok, let me restore the spreadsheet state, it seems to have calmed down after my modifications
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ok, officially this landing is lost in time and space
<sil2100> Let me re-add a temporary entry
<sil2100> jibel: *sigh* spreadsheet's on it again, again causing trouble
<sil2100> jibel: I added a temporary row entry for it
<sil2100> But considering that suddenly something once again triggered issues with it, it might disappear soon
<sil2100> row 63
<jibel> sil2100, approved
<jibel> sil2100, but each time I do something I get a fatal error
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> I think I know what side-project to work on today
<jibel> sil2100, the issue with the photo scope is a regression in the latest custom tarball. I don't remember cwayne submitted a testing request for it, do you?
<sil2100> jibel: no, I didn't see any - so we had a new custom tarball in the end?
<ogra_> jibel, thats what i meant in the meeting ;)
<sil2100> I didn't know anything about a new custom
<ogra_> i dont think he is aware he has to for vivid
<ogra_> sil2100, we both asked him about the apparmor trigered rebuild
<cwayne> what's up?
<ogra_> oh, you are here !
<cwayne> and I made one..
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> sil2100, in krillin.en 36
<ogra_> but you didnt hand it to QA
<ogra_> vivid landings now need QA signoff
<ogra_> (but i know you were on vacation when this changed ... i guess nobody told you ? )+
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but I was actually waiting for an info about the custom ;)
<cwayne> wasn't on vacation, was travelling for work :)  but no I wasn't aware, also I didnt hand it to QA just because it was the first one and I was getting the infrastructure setup
<cwayne> whats the issue with photos?
<sil2100> cwayne: so as with anything (same for device tarballs), any vivid upload needs QA sign-off
<jibel> cwayne, bug 1439572
<ubot5> bug 1439572 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Photo scope doesn't show local photos" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439572
<sil2100> My bad I didn't make this clear in my e-mail request :)
<sil2100> I thought you already uploaded customs to vivid with QA sign-off
 * sil2100 off to lunch for a moment
<sil2100> Afterwards I'm going back to dealing with the spreadsheet issues...
<cwayne> sil2100, my apologies btw, i'd really just pushed it to test that the infrastructure had been setup correctly (and so that we had an image in the channel), should have run it by qa first (and will in the future)
<cwayne> ogra_, ^
<ralsina> trainguard is there any procedure to give pedronis landing rights in ubuntu-touch
<ralsina> ?
<ogra_> cwayne, no worries ... i was sure it was a communication issue caused by your traveling :)
<thostr_> sil2100: what's the reason for the red color coding in line 62
<Mirv> thostr_: it's automatically based on some keywords that happen to be found in the text
<thostr_> ah
<thostr_> magic :)
<Mirv> thostr_: looks like "don't" is one of the keywords :D
<thostr_> Mirv: ok, will remember this for next time :)
<Mirv> so I changed to "do not"
<ogra_> could be worse ... could be "the"
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> dbarth__, ubuntu/landing-016 is ready for QA?
<ogra_> hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-preferences/0.16
 * ogra_ wonders why he bothers with preparation for a silo upload of the accompanying lxc-android-confi change
<sil2100> huh
<ev> ogra_: glad that didn't just catch my eye. Why are we avoiding silos for these kinds of changes?
<ogra_> ev, ask didier
<sil2100> Strange to see that coming from Didier
<ogra_> (or pitti in case of the NM upload that broke a few pending silos at the beginning of the week)
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> I took some more time to compare archive vs 018 on top of today's image as well
<pedronis> trainguards: could I get landing permissions for ubuntu-push, usually it was Chipaca and ralsina doing the landings for ubuntu-push, but I should start doing some as well
<sil2100> pedronis: you mean merge write permissions?
<jibel> sil2100, dbarth__ I cannot find a row for ubunut/silo 16 on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! :)
<pedronis> sil2100: to be able to edit the spreadsheet etc
<sil2100> pedronis: ah, ok, will give you  the permissions then :)
<sil2100> pedronis: did you get training from someone from your team?
<ralsina> sil2100: yes, I am guiding
<sil2100> (not much to train though, but the base info)
<sil2100> jibel: looking
<sil2100> Damn, I remember this landing was added yesterday
<cwayne> jibel, ping
<jibel> cwayne, pong
<jibel> sil2100, yes and it was there this morning
<cwayne> jibel, I can't reproduce that bug, if I take a picture and refresh the scope, it shows up there as expected
<cwayne> and I just checked with kyle, and the photos scope has always only shown photos from today (although he's double checking now)
<sil2100> jibel: yes! Found it in the backups
<jibel> cwayne, exactly so it is not a bug but a change in the behaviour. Previously the scope showed photos from other days, not only today.
<sil2100> Let me restore
<jibel> cwayne, hence my question on the report, is there a specification that describes the expected behaviour to update the test plan accordingly?
<jibel> cwayne, if I flash devel-proposed/krillin.en 35 I see photos from my SD cards (more than a month old) and with 36+ they are not shown
<jibel> SD card*
<cwayne> jibel, double checking, 1 sec
<sil2100> jibel: do you know if it was ready for QA sign-off?
<jibel> sil2100, I just did
<jibel> sil2100, but cannot set it to granted because well ... there is no row
<jibel> sil2100, it was ready this morning
<dbarth__> jibel. sil2100: row 16 was webbrowser-app with the media hub patches; but that was not qa ready
<jibel> dbarth__, ah I'm pretty sure is was ready this morning, I checked all the landings
<jibel> I'm removing the verification then
<sil2100> jibel: there is a row now, I re-added it
<sil2100> ACK
<jibel> dbarth__, I'm removing the card from our board then
 * jibel starts to really hate this spreadsheet
<jibel> sil2100, so only 9 and 18 are ready? there was much more than this this morning
<brendand> jibel, took that long?
<jibel> brendand, yeah I rather patient
<jibel> sil2100, silo 12 is ready for Qa, there is a comment from charles on the card but the row vanished again
<pedronis> sil2100: I'm https://launchpad.net/~pedronis on LP it has my mail addresses
<cwayne> jibel, so we were wrong and had accidentally changed the behavior, my apologies.  Just testing a new click now, will push and create a new -proposed build
<cwayne> jibel, in the meantime, would you be willing to test the click?  i don't have any older photos here as I --wipe quite often
<sil2100> pedronis: thanks, will add you once I finish firefighting
<pedronis> ok
<pedronis> thx
<jibel> firefighting will finish only with the end of the spreadsheet
<jibel> cwayne, sure, I may not have time today but tomorrow no problem
<jibel> cwayne, submit a test request for the click package on the citrain and someone from the team will take it
<sil2100> There's no other choice, I surrender, migrating the spreadsheet to a different one
<sil2100> And designing a workaround in the meantime
<sil2100> I'll check one last thing
<sil2100> Yeah, it probably reverted ONCE AGAIN
<sil2100> "Wow, this file is really popular! It might be unavailable until the crowd clears. Try again."
<Saviq> spreadshiiiit :(
<sil2100> hmmm
 * sil2100 sees a light in the tunnel
<sil2100> Probably the train driving in my direction though
<sil2100> ATTENTION EVERYONE!
<sil2100> We'll probably be migrating to a different spreadsheet - that's the easiest and quickest workaround
<sil2100> The replacement is in the works and we might have something earlier, but this way we'll at least be back to normal
<ralsina> sil2100: ack
<ogra_> trainguards, an rtm silo for line 61 please (once someone has the time)
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: cancel 018 signoff process again please :( KDE Plasma 5 testing was done only know and there's a regression :(
<Mirv> s/know/now/
<Mirv> commented in trello
<kenvandine> arg!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: can you guys re-target the trello scripts to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahfru_NNQUKMdFJBYUVwajU3NlhiclM0Mjl5M0lrX0E#gid=0 ?
<kenvandine> my qa verification card for silo 23 has disappeared
<kenvandine> i assume that's because the spreadsheet ate my landing :/
<thostr_> Mirv: sil2100: this spreadsheet drives me nuts... I think since yesterday I added a line 4 times and yet again it disappeared
<sil2100> thostr_: yes, it's driving everyone nuts, see my attention above ^
<kenvandine> thostr_, same here...  and now i don't remember which device or image # i tested with...
<kenvandine> we really need to give up on using a spreadsheet...
<thostr_> what are we supposed to do until we get the new spreadsheet? just wait?
<sil2100> kenvandine, thostr_: please use the new spreadsheet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<sil2100> We're hot-switching it to that one
<kenvandine> i'm more frustrated with losing my landing from the qa verification queue
<kenvandine> already been waiting nearly 24 hours, now the card's gone
<sil2100> It's not really a solution, it's more like wiping the problem under the carpet, but that's the fastest solution
<sil2100> There's absolutely nothing we can do once things start screwing like that
<thostr_> sil2100: hurray, the new spreadsheet got my lines :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> the only real fix is to use something other than the spreadsheet :/
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: be sure to update trello, I disabled scripts in the old spreadsheet now
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, that's in the works still
<jibel> Mirv, ah that was the only silo ready :)
<ralsina> awesome, now I need a silo for line 65 of the new spreadsheet please :-)
<kenvandine> sil2100, lines 54, 55 and 56 have landed already
<kenvandine> i'm pretty sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll fix that once I finish setting everythig up
<sil2100> There's a lot to the switch sadly
<kenvandine> so there's another new card for my silo, but says tvoss
<kenvandine> and lost the history of the old card
<sil2100> We've been dealing with this crap for the whole day, and I tried a lot of things to get this back to a working state
<sil2100> That's what you call wasted 3 hours
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah... i know i wasted at least that much time on this
<sil2100> Anyway, it's so broken that even with all scripts disabled, it was still fatal erroring me
<Saviq> jibel, hey, could we ask for you guys to review some autopilot please https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/1390136.laggy-backends/+merge/255062
<jibel> ubuntu-qa ^ can someone help?
<brendand> Saviq, do you just want a general review or is there any issue you have?
<Saviq> brendand, no, just a review of the py code
<Saviq> brendand, from a QA / py perspective
<brendand> Saviq, okay we can have a quick look to see there's nothing obviously wrong
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm. you missed my line 61 from the old sheet ... is the new one ready for editing ?
 * ogra_ will transfer it himself ... 
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, it should be ready, the scripts are running, just trying to connect all the bits to it
<ogra_> ok
<jibel> sil2100, I updated the trello script
<kenvandine> sil2100, so is the dashboard using the new spreadsheet yet?  i re-marked the silo as tested, but it isn't updating the status
<brendand> Saviq, i'm assuming you've taken care of checking they functionally work
<Saviq> brendand, yes, it's through a review on our side
<brendand> Saviq, a few small comments but i wouldn't call them needs fixing as such
<ogra_> jibel, whats the bug number for the broken photo scope ?
<Saviq> brendand, thanks, just leave them on the MP please
<brendand> Saviq, yep, did
<sil2100> kenvandine: it should be, make sure you hard-refresh the dashboard
<jibel> ogra_, bug 1439651
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1439651 could not be found
<ogra_> thanks
<jibel> ogra_, private
<ogra_> obviously :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, it still says packages built
<kenvandine> not tested
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! CI Train has migrated to a new spreadsheet! Use the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain redirect!
<kenvandine> and i think i added it to the right spreadsheet
<kenvandine> i could ogra editing at the same time :)
<ogra_> hmm ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: the old spreadsheet should have a DEPRECATED in the name now
<kenvandine> sil2100, cool, i don't see that
<sil2100> kenvandine: let me take a look at that, which silo is it?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, it didnt when i was adding my line
<kenvandine> well silo 23 isn't updated
<ogra_> and yeah, i saw ken edit ...
<sil2100> Wait, maybe the scripts aren't working yet
<sil2100> Ah ha! They got disabled
<sil2100> Wait one moment
<sil2100> Fingers crossed...
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/
<sil2100> Seems to work
<sil2100> Ok, let me assign any new silos
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> And then try to sync what was broken
<kenvandine> now to start all over waiting for qa verification :(
<sil2100> Not sure if QA has a time-based queue, I think they pick up things to sign-off on importance basis ;)
<sil2100> Or per rand()
<kenvandine> yeah... but they had already triaged it and all... it was at the top of the list last night :)
<kenvandine> and the qa card got lost twice yesterday too :/
<kenvandine> i guess with a new spreadsheet this is safe at least until i go on vacation :)
<ogra_> Mirv, oh, i still havent heard back from you ... there was a request to seed qtpim in sdk-dev .. is that ok ?
<cwayne> sil2100, ping
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 70 please?
<bfiller> sil2100: and I need one for line 69 please
<sil2100> cwayne: pong
<sil2100> bfiller, jhodapp: sadly, no free silos available :(
<jhodapp> sil2100, that sucks, keep me posted then please
<sil2100> Sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<cwayne> sil2100, hm, was gonna ask for a silo for line 64, but it seems there is one already :)
<kenvandine> jibel, i saw you said you updated the trello script... my landing didn't get a card re-added, ideas?
<jibel> kenvandine, no, I asked brendand to check, I don't have access to the machine
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> cwayne: for scope tagging? :)
<cwayne> sil2100, yep :)
<cwayne> sil2100, that would be *amazing* to have in OTA, especially as we're slowly creating new aggregators
<sil2100> cwayne: has this been approved by pmcgowan ?
<pmcgowan> hmm?
<cwayne> i dont know.. thostr_ ^
<cwayne> it' not really my landing, so not sure
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what are we talkin bout
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, there's a landing in silo rtm 003 now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: some work for scope tagging - I added a silo for testing, but not sure if that was discussed for you to actually land in RTM
<sil2100> It's ralsina's silo
<pmcgowan> sil2100, silo 1?
<pmcgowan> oh
<pedronis> sil2100: ralsina's ?
<pmcgowan> there are several rogue silos appearing :)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: silo 3
<pedronis> pmcgowan: ralsina has a silo but is about the click-hook crash that we see on errors.ubuntu.com
<sil2100> pedronis: yeah, ralsina is mentioned as the lander
<ralsina> I am on silo 3 with the change from line 65 in the new spreadsheet
<ralsina> just in case :-)
<sil2100> pedronis: adding you to the permissions now
<pmcgowan> crash fix is good
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, what about silo 001 then?
<ralsina> pmcgowan: it's an invisible crash, it only appears in errors.u.c (a lot)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what is silo 1
<cwayne> pmcgowan, scope tagging
<pedronis> sil2100: thanks, let me know I'll add my line
<pmcgowan> cwayne, how large a change and how important?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, there is also silo 6 under consideration
<pmcgowan> which is a big change
<sil2100> pedronis: ok, you should be added :)
<sil2100> pedronis: remember to use the new spreadsheet
<cwayne> pmcgowan, not sure how large of a change, marcustomlinson or thostr_  would know more
<jibel> sil2100, can you create a row on the new spreadsheet for silo 12?
<jibel> sil2100, it was all ready and it's verified.
<sil2100> jibel: on it now
<robru> tedg: you still using silo 1? seems it hasn't moved since march 16th.
<om26er_> kenvandine, Hi! silo 23 only fixes one bug ?
<kenvandine> om26er_, yes
<om26er_> kenvandine, your autopilot test code functions are camel case, was that intentional ?
<kenvandine> those aren't autopilot
<kenvandine> dbusmock template
<sil2100> robru: hey! As per announcement and overall chaos, remember that I just migrated to another spreadsheet ;)
<robru> sil2100: just updating the dashboard to point at the new one now. I'll also prep a branch for queubot...
<sil2100> robru: just so you know, as the old one even when not used by anyone is just erroring out on anything
<sil2100> I already modified the dashboard
<sil2100> I mean, the live version at least
<sil2100> (since I didn't know where the bzr branch is located)
<robru> sil2100: ok, well I just committed it to the actual source tree then :-P
<sil2100> Good, thanks ;p
<robru> sil2100: the very bottom of the dashboard has a link to the source tree
<sil2100> hah, never looked there actually
<sil2100> Nice
<tedg> robru, OTP, just a sec.
<pedronis> trainguards: could I get a silo for line 71
<sil2100> pedronis: no free silos right now :)
<pedronis> ah
<sil2100> Crazy day
<sil2100> robru: no pressure man, no pressure on the replacement... *winks*
<robru> sil2100: yeah don't hold your breath, the replacement doesn't even have a way to assign silos. it's in bad shape
<charles> :-)
<sil2100> :O
<dobey> hmm
<sil2100> robru: anyway, seriously, no super-pressure - I suppose this new spreadsheet should give us around a month of peace (I hope0
<sil2100> )
<robru> sil2100: hopefully
<charles> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-012 is crazy... its migration status line is referring to qtbase-opensource-src rather than something datetime
<charles> is that spreadsheet infection bleeding into the dashboard?
<jibel> charles, it is
<sil2100> charles: it's probably the spreadsheet state is out-of-sync
<charles> ack
<robru> charles: jibel: reload the dashboard to get the new spreadsheet data. looks fine to me
<charles> robru, you're right
<jibel> indeed, it looks better after a reload. Although there are still silos with description
<jibel> without*
<pedronis> sil2100: it's getting a bit late for me, and it's for vivid, not rtm, if I can't work on it today, should I toggle ready for silo back and leave it there for tuesday?
<charles> in other news, trainguards, ubuntu/landing-010  should be ready for publishing now, the MPs are top-approved now
<robru> pedronis: you can just leave it as-is
<robru> charles: published
<pedronis> ok
<pedronis> thanks
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> pedronis: sorry about that, we're not usually this crunched
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<dobey> robru: hrmm, how to make the spreadsheet realize that a silo already exists for a thing?
<dbarth__> ah nice, i see both oxide and olivier's webapp branches landed ! :)
<dbarth__> cool
<robru> dobey: you need to fill out columns M and N. N is the silo name (obvious), M you can find on the dashboard, under the date under the landers names
<pedronis> robru: it's, just didn't want to steal resources from actual ->rtm or ->vivid->rtm landings
<dobey> robru: ok
<robru> pedronis: well there's tons of free rtm silos, no worries there. it's just vivid that's run out.
<robru> dobey: no qa for silo 28?
<jibel> ralsina, how do you reproduce bug 1398067?
<ubot5> bug 1398067 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook:FileNotFoundError:/usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook@119:main:collect_helpers" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398067
<jibel> ralsina, just remove /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-push-client/helpers and run /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/click-hook ?
<ralsina> jibel: exactly
<jibel> OK
<ralsina> before that would throw an exception, now it wont
<robru> mandel: what's going on in silo 14? do you still need that one? we ran out, I want to free it
<dobey> robru: it's just adding a migration script, which has already landed in RTM with QA
<robru> dobey: ah ok
<dobey> robru: i'm guessing it will need a packaging ack though
<robru> dobey: but if it was already pushed to qa, it would already be acked?
<dobey> robru: well it was acked in rtm.
<ralsina> jibel: keep in mind that removing that folder breaks push notifications :)
<dobey> robru: since this is the same change in vivid it should be trivial to ack, but there are packaging changes so will need the ack for the tools' sake
<robru> kenvandine: can I get you to ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntuone-credentials_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ ? thx
<dobey> gah, google docs
<robru> dobey: what now?
<kenvandine> davmor2, note silo 23 fixes the pinRetries bug, but doesn't implement the PUK prompt, we split that into a new bug 1438323
<ubot5> bug 1438323 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system settings] Prompt for PUK entry when out of pinRetries " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438323
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<dobey> robru: oh, apparently it screws up keybindings so C-r and C-S-r do something unexpected
<davmor2> kenvandine: so this is just the count resetting to 3 tries right
<kenvandine> robru, ack from me
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<mandel> robru, go and kill it
<kenvandine> davmor2, when it hits 0, it'll say there's no more retries
<mandel> robru, I'll get to the fix asap but Ive been side tracked by more important bugs :-/
<robru> mandel: thanks!
<kenvandine> davmor2, we're waiting for design on the puk stuff
<robru> bfiller: jhodapp: one silo just freed up, who's around to actually use it if i give it to you?
<bfiller> robru: I'm around but if jhodapp needs it more that is fine
<jhodapp> I'm around
<robru> tedg: also I'd like to free silo 1 if you're not using it
<robru> jhodapp: in a hurry?
<robru> ;-)
<jhodapp> bfiller, is yours high priority?
<bfiller> jhodapp: no
<jhodapp> ok, mine is to bring vivid up to the same place as RTM
<jhodapp> for a widely reported bug
<bfiller> jhodapp: you take it then
<jhodapp> cool thanks
<robru> thanks guys
<robru> jhodapp: ok, you got silo 12
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<pedronis> robru: calling it a week, I'll be back tuesday trying to land line 71
<robru> pedronis: have a good easter!
<pedronis> thx
<dbarth__> o/ hey trainguards, i'd like to merge silo 16 and 17 to spare one rebuild cycle (they both have webbrowser-app)
<robru> dbarth__: sure, which one do you want to keep and which one do you want to free?
<dbarth__> robru: hi
<dbarth__> robru: add 16 at the end of 17
<dbarth__> i'll move the mp declarations
<dbarth__> and 16 can go away
<robru> dbarth__: k, i'll free it
<dbarth__> robru: uh i think the line for 16 got deleted in the spreadsheet
<dbarth__> i'll just copy back the mp for now
<robru> dbarth__: it's possible, the spreadsheet is a worthless piece of garbage
<dbarth__> ok done
<dbarth__> robru: you can reconfig 17 and ditch 16
<robru> dbarth__: what row has the combined landing?
<dbarth__> 31 if i read well
<dbarth__> robru: ^^
<robru> dbarth__: hm I only see one webbrowser-app mp there
<robru> bfiller: got you silo 14
<dbarth__> uh
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<dbarth__> robru: better now ?
<robru> dbarth__: there's a new spreadsheet because the old one collapsed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<dbarth__> ah let me try again
<dbarth__> robru: ok, now it's in
<robru> dbarth__: ok looks good
<davmor2> kenvandine: well that seems to be working \o/
<boiko> davmor2: thanks for testing the telephony changes
<boiko> trainguards: I will mark vivid silo 24 as tested on the new spreadsheet (this status got lost in the previous spreadsheet)
<robru> boiko: thanks
<boiko> robru: davmor2 has already tested it, btw, so I think it is good to go
<davmor2> boiko: no problms do you know when the new features will be available
<robru> davmor2: i just published, if that's what you mean. so whenever the next image is built
<boiko> davmor2: it is part of the messaging framework implementation, it should still take a month or two before something is actually testable with that regard
<robru> ignore me then ;-)
<boiko> robru: :)
<davmor2> boiko: okay that good to know
<davmor2> robru: don't pick on me like I have a clue what you're on about ;)  it was boiko asking :P
<davmor2> kenvandine: on sim pin lock now you have the ability to change pin there doesn't seem to be a counter on that at all unless I'm mistaken should there be or does it not actually connect to the sims pin as such?
<davmor2> kenvandine: lock and unlock is working as expected and the test is much clearer too
<jibel> ogra_, I failed ubuntu-rtm/landing-004, "enabled" state is not preserved upon reboot and  there is no way to enable whoopsie
<ogra_> jibel, the toggle in settings should en/disable it
<davmor2> kenvandine: talk to me I don't bite honest ;)
<ogra_> jibel, set it back to failed then, it worked for me, but looking closer at the debdiff it might be that Laney missed bits
<ogra_> i'll see that i get it fixed before tue
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150331-b430246.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150331-b430246.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150331-b430246.ods
<john-mcaleely> new device tarball (probably this irc heads up is redundant now I use the citrain spreadheet?)
<robru> yeah, let's put more stuff in the spreadsheet. brilliant.
<robru> WTF
<robru> john-mcaleely: stop putting device tarballs in the pending sheet
<john-mcaleely> robru, um?
<robru> john-mcaleely: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahfru_NNQUKMdFJBYUVwajU3NlhiclM0Mjl5M0lrX0E#gid=50 I made a special sheet just for you
<john-mcaleely> ooh
<robru> john-mcaleely: I don't know who's idea it was to start putting device tarballs in the spreadsheet but it's a really bad abuse of the system, literally none of our tooling expects this
<john-mcaleely> well, I was given strict instructions to :-) and I understood the [non-citrain] comment was the magic needed
<john-mcaleely> how do I find that new sheet again? and how to UE QA find it?
<cwayne> robru, can you make that sheet just "Tarballs", then I can do the custom tarballs there too
<robru> john-mcaleely: nope, there's no magic that says to ignore '[non-citrain]' anywhere.
<robru> cwayne: sure
<cwayne> although yeah, we were explicitly told to put them on the spreadsheet :)
<robru> cwayne: by who?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100
<cwayne> sil
<robru> buh
<john-mcaleely> I'm sure I have the email :-)
<john-mcaleely> it mentioned new features and everything
<robru> well maybe we can work something out later, but just look up a bit at queuebot ^^ he really doesn't like tarballs
<john-mcaleely> it felt like the tools knew about us :-)
<robru> john-mcaleely: cwayne: for now just ping QA to let them know there's a new tarball. we'll have to work out something more permanent sooner or later anyway as the spreadsheet is on the verge of annihilation and there's no written plan for any sort of device tarball stuff.
<john-mcaleely> this is going to get more important quickly. There will be more of these :-)
<robru> john-mcaleely: sure, we'll need to have some kind of meeting to figure out a better way of doing things.
<john-mcaleely> sure
<dobey> robru: queuebot doesn't like clicks either
<robru> dobey: yeah those shouldn't be in there either, I don't know how this temporary spreadsheet became an accretion disk for "everything that anybody wants to put in an image ever"
<dobey> what temporary spreadsheet?
<robru> dobey: citrain spreadsheet is "temporary"
<dobey> we've been putting non-silo things in the spreadsheet since the DC sprint, basically
<robru> dobey: ah, I missed that one, that explains why I have no idea whats going on
<dobey> robru: well, get us a not-spreadsheet that supports clicks, and i'll happily use it instead. :)
<dobey> same for the tarballs afaik
<robru> dobey: that is literally my top priority
<dobey> great :)
<tedg> robru, I need to rebuild it then I can test it and clear it.
<tedg> robru, Hmm, the MRs are gone from teh spreadsheet. Do they need to be readded?
<robru> tedg: yeah probably. Make sure you add them to the new sheet.
<tedg> robru, I did, seems the previous indicator-power landing isn't through yet though. Can't build teh changelog.
<robru> tedg: yeah silo 10 needs to merge before that'll work
<robru> tedg: but you might want to poke #ubuntu-release because it looks like ubuntu-themes is stuck on a boottest regression
<tedg> HA! Evil icons!
<boiko> robru: what are the Regression labels on telepathy-ofono and telephony-service in the update excuses? anything I should look at?
<robru> boiko: poke #ubuntu-release about that, those tests are a bit flaky i think and i don't seem to be able to retry those
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<kenvandine> davmor2, i don't think the counter was ever displayed on changePin unless it had failed
<tedg> robru, Can I have an rtm silo for line 73 please?
<tedg> robru, I removed one of the MRs from silo1, but the dashboard is still showing it there. I reconfigured, is there something else I need to do?
<robru> tedg: ok you got rtm 3
<robru> tedg: it doesn't look like you reconfigured...
<tedg> I swear I did...
<robru> tedg: well the job hasn't been run since feb 27th.
<robru> tedg: so something went wrong there. try it again
<tedg> robru, Ah, yeah, a lot different. It just showed Google dialogs last time.
<pmcgowan> awe, so the new indicator seems good to me, would like to land, thoughts?
<pmcgowan> om26er, can we approve silo 6
<om26er> pmcgowan, sure.
<robru> kenvandine: mterry anybody around to ack this diff? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-network_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<mterry> robru, as long as that still builds, it's fine
<robru> mterry: yeah it got qa already, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: playing with trains?
<robru> cyphermox: nope
<cyphermox> was this a glitch?
<robru> cyphermox: looks like queuebot restarted. Could be a glitch, could be stgraber. One day I'll fix it so it doesn't spam on startup
<cyphermox> ok
<robru> Bah
<cyphermox> robru: need ack?
<robru> cyphermox: yeah
<robru> cyphermox: figured everybody was gone by now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-03
<cyphermox> no, I'm still around just critically low battery
<cyphermox> just a sec
<cyphermox> humm, no charger
<cyphermox> if you're still around in about an hour I can finish reviewing it and ack it
<pmcgowan> rtm silo - seems approved but not so noted
<pmcgowan> silo 0
<robru> alex-abreu|off: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/rtm-content-picker-ui-fix/+merge/254644 need this mp approved.
<cyphermox> robru: ok I'm back
<robru> cyphermox: still here
<cyphermox> robru: wouldn't libqtdbusmock need a FFE?
<cyphermox> it does affect hud at least which isn't strictly touch, even if it's just testing things
<robru> cyphermox: Hmmmmmmm, seems so doesn't it?
<cyphermox> given it's for testing and it seems unlikely that the "new features" impact hud in any way, perhaps check with #u-release first?
<robru> cyphermox: sounds reasonable. You wanna ping them or should I?
<cyphermox> please do. I've been forbidden of spending all evening on the computer tonight :)
<robru> Haha OK.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 160 building (started: 20150403-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 160 DONE (finished: 20150403-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/160.changes ===
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: how about we cancel today's morning meeting? Since there will be probably just the 3 of us there
<jibel> sil2100, morning, OK to cancel
<jibel> sil2100, do you know the status of rtm/silo-6
<sil2100> RTM 006? It's not allocated from what I see
<sil2100> It landed yesterday it seems
<jibel> sil2100, nm, it landed
<sil2100> jibel: let's have a new image then, what do you think?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, I was about to suggest it
<jibel> sil2100, john-mcaleely said there is a new device tarball for RTM but I don't see a card for it
<jibel> sil2100, because robru requested that he doesn't any longer use the spreadsheet for it
<sil2100> jibel: he didn't yet fill the info in the spreadsheet too, so I suppose it's not entirely ready
<jibel> sil2100, do you know what the problem is?
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> hm, not sure why
<sil2100> jibel: no idea, I see that the spreadsheet has all the things required for that
<sil2100> I mean, all the features
<jibel> sil2100, it's on the tarballs sheet
<sil2100> Why did he create a seperate sheet for that?
<sil2100> hm, don't have any e-mail from him sadly
<sil2100> Well, the only problem is that we'll have to change the scripts for that now
<sil2100> And it wasn't well communicated
<sil2100> hm, looks like there are 2 device tarballs for RTM?
<sil2100> I suppose both are ready
 * sil2100 pokes imgbot about the image that's building right now
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 262 building (started: 20150403-08:10) ===
<jibel> sil2100, john-mcaleely said he is not sure why there are 2, the right tarball is b430246
<sil2100> jibel: I'll remove the upper one then
<jibel> sil2100, I'll do the verification.
<sil2100> jibel: thanks o/
<jibel> interesting, flashed the device tarball and I'm stuck on the bq screen
<jibel> and now a mediascanner crash
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Is that all related to the device tarball? I need to check the changes
<jibel> sil2100, sanity pass, no problem with brightness which is what this device tarball fixes, but I cannot play video and there is no preview. I don't see how it could be this change unless something else slipped in
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 262 DONE (finished: 20150403-09:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/262.changes ===
<jibel> sil2100, sanity doesn't entirely pass, since I cannot play video, checking that right now
<jibel> I'm wondering if it's the first boot thing we use to have
<sil2100> hmmm, I need to check something
<jibel> something like bug 1419875
<ubot5> bug 1419875 in camera-app "Recorded video is black on first boot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419875
<sil2100> I'm wondering if this tarball doesn't have a few more changes
<sil2100> No, actually even if, it's nothing related
<sil2100> nvm
<jibel> this is the mediascanner crash https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/9abc4ab0-d9e3-11e4-ae16-fa163e22e467
<jibel> cannot do anything with that
<jibel> videos play fine after a reboot
<jibel> and there is a preview
<jibel> sil2100, I think it is the same bug than mentioned above
<sil2100> Those 'doesn't work on first boot' issues keep me worried, do we know if anyone was able to take a look at those?
<jibel> sil2100, I'm reflashing 262 with the device tarball to see if I can reproduce then 262 without
<jibel> but the device tarball looks fine to me
<sil2100> jibel: ok, is it signed off then? Or do you want to double check with an earlier image first?
<jibel> sil2100, I'm checking 262
<jibel> it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes
<jibel> sil2100, same problem with 262 without the tarball
<jibel> sil2100, +1 to land
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, but really someone has too look at this problem
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I know you're probably away, but you're good to go with the tarball :)
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I know, not sure which team to poke though, this seems like something that's spanning on multiple projects
<sil2100> So maybe someone from phone foundations?
<jibel> sil2100, start with jhodapp and rsalveti
<jibel> sil2100, the video not playing is really visible and a good place to start
<jibel> sil2100, 262 will only be available through OTA so it won't affect the users
<jibel> or next promotion
<jibel> sil2100, 262 I cannot access the device over usb
<jibel> it doesn't make sense
<sil2100> There were no changes related to that, actually the only change was the indicator-network and push-client
<sil2100> jibel: no MTP or completely no communication?
<jibel> sil2100, no mtp and no adb
<jibel> but the device is visible on the usb bus
<jibel> I've this error in syslog, I don't know what it means
<jibel> Apr  3 12:19:51 herm kernel: [11214.082991] usb 1-3.2: can't set config #1, error -12
<jibel> reflashing 261 in case it is a problem with the host
<jibel> hm, fastboot doesn't work either. Rebooting the host, brb
<sil2100> jibel: did it help?
<jibel> works fine after a reboot
<jibel> it could be part of the problem I have with arale
 * sil2100 needs to go to lunch
<sil2100> Not sure if there's anyone else to manage the train
<sil2100> I should be back in ~1h
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! CI Train has migrated to a new spreadsheet! Use the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain redirect! sil2100 off to lunch, trainguard shortage due to holidays
<sil2100> Oh, yeah, topic
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! CI Train has migrated to a new spreadsheet! Use the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain redirect!
<jhodapp> jibel, what landed in 262, do you have the list of packages?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, silo 5 has been tested by seb and I, it can go to QA
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, let me mark it so then
<sil2100> pmcgowan: on which image did you test it?
<pmcgowan> 261 for me and 262 for seb
<jibel> jhodapp, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/262.changes
<jibel> jhodapp, the major change is indicator-datetime, ubuntu-push was just a bug fix
<jhodapp> jibel, this has to have been a problem before that, none of those should cause this
<jibel> jhodapp, indicator-network*
<sil2100> indicator-network ;)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: thanks
<jhodapp> more likely to have been 261
<jibel> jhodapp, your talking about no vids on first boot?
<jhodapp> yeah
<jibel> jhodapp, yes it's similar to bug 1419875
<ubot5> bug 1419875 in camera-app "Recorded video is black on first boot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419875
<jhodapp> jibel, ok
<jibel> reported early February
<jhodapp> jibel, any chance you can figure out which image it started in?
<jibel> jhodapp, but not specific to the camera app, even video on the SD Card cannot play on first boot
<pmcgowan> seb128, I have my phone in an odd state, system is in US and settings is in german after I hit cancel when selecting german
<ogra_> dont cancel ze german !
<pmcgowan> od but shouldnt matter
<pmcgowan> just going back to the lang settings and out fixed it
<pmcgowan> happens every time -> bug
<tedg> Are all the vivid silos still in use?
<sil2100> tedg: no, we have free ones now
<sil2100> tedg: what's up?
<tedg> sil2100, We've got some bug fixes that I could land, but don't need to push for. So was asking to start planning my day :-)
<sil2100> tedg: we have around 5 silos free right now, but QA capacity is a bit limited today :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, yeah, it's a bug, I though we had it fixed ... maybe another fix that is in vivid only, let me have a look
<seb128> pmcgowan, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377984
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377984 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "cancelling language change incorrectly labels current language using cancelled language" [Low,Fix released]
<pmcgowan> seb128, thanks
<seb128> pmcgowan, I confirm, the fix is not in the rtm serie
<seb128> but in vivid
<sil2100> Not a super critical issue, but the fix seems straightforward
<jibel> alesage, why is rtm/silo 3 blocked? the diff and the comment on the dashboard say it is just an icon change
<sil2100> jibel: Allan's comment says there was a problem with the button, but probably unrelated to the change itself?
<jibel> sil2100, I'm checking what he means.
<pmcgowan> jibel, its not a button its an icon in the indicator
<sil2100> Yeah, that's why we think the comment on the trello board doesn't make much sense
<jibel> and the silent mode toggle works fine
<alesage> jibel, sil2100 fair enough I'm overruled, if the icon indeed changes
<jibel> alesage, I verified and approved it. Can you take rtm/5 'reply to SMS from the notification'
<alesage> jibel, ok
<tedg> trainguards, can I get silos for lines 48-50 please?
<sil2100> tedg: on it right now ;) In a meeting though so it might take some moments
<tedg> np, thanks sil2100!
<dbarth> sil2100: silo 000 is unblocked with the merge approval
<sil2100> dbarth: o/
<jibel> sil2100, the calendar sync was silo 30 in vivid not RTM.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, the MR for silo 0 got approved but still stuck, can we kick it?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: on it now, had some technical issues
<pmcgowan> vg
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ugh, sadly, it's still blocked
<sil2100> Needs a rebuild
<sil2100> alex-abreu|off needs to stop pushing new commits to his branches after those are built in silos
<sil2100> dbarth: silo 000 needs a rebuild ^
<pmcgowan> bah
<dbarth> sil2100: uh really?
<sil2100> dbarth: yeah, 22 hours ago a commit has been pushed
<dbarth> sil2100: hmm; let me do that; we have an ap test protecting the silo anyway
<dbarth> right a dependency
<dbarth> sil2100: however, do we need to re-pass via qa in that case ?
<sil2100> dbarth: it probably won't require a re-test
<sil2100> dbarth: no, I think it's fine as it is, just a rebuild
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, signing off automatically
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> jibel: rebuild only touches test dependencies
<jibel> sil2100, ok
<dbarth> cool
<sil2100> jibel, robru: I know this sounds dodgy, but do we have anything to discuss on the meeting?
<sil2100> jibel, robru: would there be any objections for calling off the meeting?
<jibel> sil2100, no objection
<sil2100> robru: no meeting ;D You can sleep a bit longer
<om26er> awe_, ^ its landing.
<awe_> thanks om26er!
<jibel> sil2100, once silo 5 lands it'd be nice to rebuild an image, the queue of RTM silos is empty
<sil2100> I guess we could do that, not sure if we'll have anything else landing later today anyway
<sil2100> jibel: what about silo 4?
<jibel> sil2100, verification failed
<jibel> sil2100, without the silo whoopsie is always enabled, and with the silo it is always disabled
<jibel> not really an improvement
<jibel> I think the fix in silo 4 is correct but something is missing
<jibel> alesage, any ETA foor silo 5?
<jibel> -o
<sil2100> jibel: ACK, well, I suppose we'll have to wait for ogra_ to be back next week then
<alesage> jibel, working on, 30 minish
<jibel> sil2100, yes, that's a Tuesday thing
<jibel> alesage, cool, thanks
<om26er> cihelp ping
<om26er> cihelp how can I get right access to rtm dashboard ?
<ogra_> jibel, yeah, the fix is wrong, that needs a few bigger changes
<ogra_> (in the build system)
<josepht> om26er: do you have write access to the main dashboard?
<om26er> josepht, not sure, I haven't opened that and don't have the link as well
<josepht> om26er: http://ci.ubuntu.com/  I'm assuming you want to add bug descriptions?
<om26er> josepht, need to categories test failures
<om26er> josepht, yes, I have access there.
<om26er> I mean I have write access on ci.ubuntu.com
<ev> josepht: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com, no?
<josepht> om26er: that's all driven by LP groups
<josepht> ev: I think he has that link
<ev> ah okay
<josepht> om26er: after logging in do you see the edit fields here? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/159:20150402:20150210/12562/mediaplayer_app/2117636/
<om26er> josepht, yes, I can save cause for failure there.
<om26er> just need same access level for rtm dashboard.
<josepht> om26er: after a bit more digging, we haven't enabled this in the rtm-dashboard
<om26er> josepht, oh, ok. I was investigating those failures so thought categorizing them would help better understanding.
<om26er> josepht, thanks for looking into this.
<josepht> om26er: np, sorry I couldn't help more.
<sil2100> robru: you have a national holiday today too?
<sil2100> Ok, it seems so
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: once I'm EOD, could you do some trainguarding today? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: velocity is really low so not much work, but Canada seems to be off today
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> So there's no one to take care of the train
<sil2100> Thanks! :(
<sil2100> *:)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> sil2100, quick question
<kenvandine> if i have a landing that doesn't really change settings code, just white space cleanup and improved dbus mock template, does it still need qa verification?
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh, i don't have a landing tools menu in the spreadsheet
<sil2100> kenvandine: oh?
<sil2100> kenvandine: refresh
<kenvandine> i just opened it :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmmm, mock template you say? I suppose in this case if it builds, it should be good to go
<kenvandine> right
<sil2100> kenvandine: sometimes it doesn't appear instantly I noticed
<kenvandine> just better networkmanager dbusmock template
<sil2100> But I guess it should be visible to everyone
 * kenvandine closes and reopens
<kenvandine> shift reload didn't seem to do it
<jibel> sil2100, dobey on the QA board there is a card for pay-ui but nothing on the spreadsheet. Any idea what it is?
<kenvandine> so weird...
<kenvandine> now it's there
<sil2100> jibel: hm, indeed I don't see it, nothing that I would know
<sil2100> jibel: maybe it got added during the spreadsheet crazyness?
<sil2100> Ah, probably that's the case
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, it's an old landing
<sil2100> jibel: I see it in the archives, it's a leftover from yesterdays crazy spreadsheets
<jibel> sil2100, OK, I can safely remove it?
<sil2100> jibel: I would say yes
<jibel> \o/ 1 request left
<kenvandine> sil2100, when do you eod?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I would love to in around 30 minutes :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, that's fine, i should grab some lunch then :)
<kenvandine> i'll add the highlight now so i'll see pings in case you leave before i get back
<pmcgowan> sil2100, whats the story with silo2? QA signed off earlier
<dobey> jibel: it's from the spreadsheet getting all confused and bringing things back that weren't supposed to be there
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's publishing itself as we speak
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/ thanks :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ty
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any idea on silo 4, or we just wait for ogra
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we need to wait for ogra_, it failed QA verification and needs some more work
<ogra_> pmcgowan, silo 4 is the wrng fix, te right fix requires some bigger changes to the build system
<pmcgowan> ok thanks
<ogra_> (only found that today with Laney )
<ogra_> i need to add a script to livecd-rootfs to provide the file that whoopsie wants to change
<ogra_> (and that won be silo-able)
<ogra_> *wont
<alesage> sil2100, silo 5 RTM approved
<sil2100> alesage: \o/
<alesage> that's a helpful fix btw, saw that one myself
<alesage> may fix some bugs in my personal relationships as well ;)
<pmcgowan> hah!
<sil2100> Once those things migrate we'll have a new image :)
<sil2100> Oh no, unapproved!
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/rtm-14.09-fix-1423942/+merge/250498 <- who could top-approve this? Or should I override?
<pmcgowan> om26er, do you know which bugs silo 2 fixed
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I can approve it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, happroved
<ogra_> pmcgowan, then we'll have you fix the bugs it introduces :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, seems fair
<pmcgowan> arent you on holiday
<om26er> pmcgowan, bug 1413672 only
<ubot5> bug 1413672 in Canonical System Image "The SIM used for data in MTK-based dual-standby modems can change after carrier re-registration or reboot" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413672
<pmcgowan> tanks
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yeah ... relaxing by reading G+ apins (and crying, seems they really dont want you to share pics or videos easily>)
<ogra_> *apis
<robru> sil2100: ah sorry, yes it's Good Friday today (easter).
<robru> sil2100: what tooling exists for the tarballs on the pending sheet? I had to take those out because queuebot went crazy and was spamming about the tarballs every 30s.
<sil2100> robru: no worries, that's just experimental tooling, we'll talk about that after the holidays, we use it rarely
<sil2100> There's one menu item for it and brendand's trello scripts using it
<robru> sil2100: yeah we should have a meeting with john + qa and figure a better system for communicating those, I don't think the spreadsheet is a good place (since we're trying to get rid of it, and I don't see how it would work in the ticket system side without an enormous amount of effort)
<sil2100> robru: it was just a simple solution which generally worked and served it purpose, it wasn't meant to be anything bigger
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we figure out where that cal sync fix went?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, it seems it was a vivid landing
<sil2100> No RTM one yet
<pmcgowan> renato___, are you around today?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I guess everything migrated correctly, let me kick a new ubuntu-rtm image :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, awesome
<sil2100> Kicking
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 263 building (started: 20150403-17:50) ===
<sil2100> kenvandine: I go EOD now, happy holidays :)
<sil2100> Happy holidays everyone o/
<tedg> Wait, I get to harass kenvandine as trainguard! I need ONE MILLION silos!
<kenvandine> thankfully i have /ignore
<tedg> Haha, you can't ignore queuebot!
<kenvandine> doh!
<kenvandine> tedg, working on serialized data in content-hub transfers... fun stuff!
<kenvandine> you can't annoy me today :)
<kenvandine> tedg, do you need a silo?
<tedg> Heh, normally I'd take that as a challenge, but I'm busy :-)
 * kenvandine really enjoys working on content-hub... not sure why it's so cool 
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, No, I have a few already.
<kenvandine> tedg, we'll be able to do cool stuff like copy/paste between apps using content-hub :)
<kenvandine> seems like something you were babbling about...
<tedg> Yeah, that would be very cool.
<tedg> I've got ideas :-)
<tedg> Once it becomes sane how to build an import/exporter ;-)
<kenvandine> i have a proof of concept implementation :)
<kenvandine> it's dirt easy!
<tedg> QML magic
<kenvandine> in QML
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i want to be able to select text in say a web page, and have a share action included along with the current copy, etc
<kenvandine> then share the select text with a share handler
<kenvandine> like twitter, etc
<tedg> kenvandine, http://oneshot.link/
<kenvandine> so it shares an image?
<kenvandine> that's silly
<tedg> kenvandine, The nice part on twitter is that shows inline a paragraph or two.
<tedg> kenvandine, https://twitter.com/anildash/status/583012555666427905
<kenvandine> Trevinho, i'm close to having the text sharing done, i should finish and land it in our next iteration
<Trevinho> kenvandine: cool! :)
<kenvandine> i've got all the plumbing done :)
<kenvandine> but it's not officially on my list this sprint
<kenvandine> and i'm going on vacation :)
<kenvandine> so i'll get it finished next sprint
<Trevinho> yeah, no worries
<kenvandine> Trevinho, is your app ready for it?
<kenvandine> would be nice to have a good test case :)
<Trevinho> kenvandine: not yet... as I was targeting that for rtm... but I will
<kenvandine> Trevinho, cool, i'll come pestering you the week after next :)
<kenvandine> anyone know what owns the little popup you get when you select text?
<kenvandine> gotta figure out who i need to convince to add a share action there
<ogra_> +1
<kenvandine> ogra_, any idea?
<ogra_> kenvandine, i guess zsombi or bzoltan
<ogra_> its is definitely UITK
<kenvandine> cool
<ogra_> does that only work fo text or also for urls
<ogra_> i.e. in the browser
<kenvandine> the browser already does that :)
<ogra_> i/me checks
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> not in vivid
<kenvandine> shares the current page
<kenvandine> it's in the menu
<ogra_> long press on a link only lets me copy or bookmark
<ogra_> yeah, i want context sharing
<kenvandine> ah... that would be cool too
<kenvandine> we could do that now...
<ogra_> i know about tteh share button, my G+ app heavily uses it ;)
<kenvandine> i guess that's just in the browser
<kenvandine> the context sharing would be using the same action the share menu item uses
<ogra_> but would b neat if i hadnt to go to the link to share it
<kenvandine> should be trivial to add that to the browser
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> maybe i'll take a look at that
<ogra_> i only wish G+ photo and video sharing wasnt that hard :/
<kenvandine> you can blame google
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> you cant really share either ..
<ogra_> yu can only upload the media to the respective googleservices and then share the link
<ogra_> so to implement video and photo sharing i kind of have to turn my app into a youtube and picasa client first
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we just landed some stuff for G+ photo sharing
<ogra_> oh ?
<pmcgowan> some webapp fixes by alex-abreu|off
<ogra_> specifically for G+ ?
<pmcgowan> yes
 * ogra_ goes and digs his merges mailbox
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1420235
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1420235 in Canonical System Image "Should be able to share pictures on Google+" [High,Fix committed]
<pmcgowan> no MR there
<ogra_> yeah, i see the twitter one ... but twitter is trivial
<ogra_> ah, found the G+ part
<ogra_> shriek
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webapps-core/trunk/revision/110
<ogra_> thts a lot of files
<ogra_> (in fact it is a completely new G+ app )
<pmcgowan> I thought it landed in rtm proposed but cant find that
<ogra_> it landed 3 days ago in the branch
<kenvandine> ogra_, i added the share link contextual action lp:~ken-vandine/webbrowser-app/contextual_sharelink
<ogra_> kenvandine, sweet, thanks !
 * kenvandine wonders if there are autopilot tests for any of those
<kenvandine> ogra_, i proposed a branch, we'll see if osomon hates it :)
<ogra_> hehe
<kenvandine> i suspect it's not in the designs... but it seems obvious to me :)
 * ogra_ tries out caxton ... 
<ogra_> whee, this is cool !
<kenvandine> sounds cool
<kenvandine> i want the opposite though
<kenvandine> send it to my desktop :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i asked exactly that in #ubuntu-app-devel when you typed ithere :)
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 263 DONE (finished: 20150403-19:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/263.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-04
<imgbot> === IMAGE 161 building (started: 20150404-02:10) ===
<ogra_> hmm, image 161 failed ... without any build log :/
 * ogra_ fires up a new build
<imgbot> === IMAGE 161 DONE (finished: 20150404-13:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/161.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-05
<imgbot> === IMAGE 162 building (started: 20150405-02:10) ===
<cyphermox> all: if you own the bot pilper4ahov, please talk to me or Unit193
<imgbot> === IMAGE 162 DONE (finished: 20150405-03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/162.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-04
<Mirv> robru: I don't seem to find where to set overlay PPA in bileto anymore, and the "ubuntu" selection just lists "ubuntu"
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: emulator is stuck in a loop here on the new welcome wizard also it looks like it is saying there is no sim and no network for which I obviously blame Saviq ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: a loop? Damn
<sil2100> The security team won't be happy about that
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just destroying it and trying again to confirm
 * Saviq pretends doesn't here
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please delete gsettings-qt from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-076 thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<davmor2> Saviq, sil2100, jibel: So destroyed recreated same issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1565685
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1565685 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-emulator: Crash in new welcome wizard cause the emulator to reboot" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> davmor2, ack
<davmor2> Saviq: and it is unity8 crashing I attached the crash hopefully it shows something
<Saviq> davmor2, if a unity8 crash is 150kB, it doesn't ;)
<jibel> davmor2, great, everything was working nicely when you were on holidays ;)
<davmor2> jibel: yeah sure, sure, I'm back now and need to blame Saviq for stuff
<Saviq> whaa, so this is targetting OTA10¿!?
<davmor2> Saviq: Yes it is critical for the security team that's why the emulator got fixed
<davmor2> Saviq: and then you broke it
<Saviq> ok, on it
<jibel> Mirv, we don't have anything to verify on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1121, do we?
<Mirv> jibel: no, it's just a "FYI, please let this pass when convenient".
<Saviq> davmor2, got it, does it always crash after "Preferred name" page for you, too?
<davmor2> Saviq: first time yes second time can happen on that page or others, but mostly that page
<Saviq> looks to me like oxide assumes the existence of vibrator
<Saviq> Mirv, are there dbg symbols available for -gles qtdeclarative?
<Saviq> davmor2, jibel, do you know if/how it's possible to increase the emulator disk size? oxide debug symbols are over 1GB...
<jibel> Saviq, I have no idea sorry
<Saviq> davmor2, jibel, AFAICT bug #1565685 is oxide aborting due to missing vibrator in the emulator
<ubot5`> bug 1565685 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu-emulator: Crash in new welcome wizard cause the emulator to reboot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565685
<Mirv> Saviq: nowadays yes the PPA:s have the -dbgsym packages too even though explicit debug packages aren't built from the gles packaging: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6226219/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah I was trying to use -dbg, prolly not built for -gles?
<Saviq> and anyway /me likes -dbgsyms more - smaller
<Mirv> Saviq: yep the -dbg is from the packaging, that's only for non-gles
<Saviq> yup
<davmor2> Saviq: meh why would that crash out unity8 though?
<Saviq> davmor2, because we're displaying terms of service for Here in a WebView
<Saviq> looks like it's not limited to unity8/wizard in any case
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, how're we on deadlines? OTA10 snapshotted yet? are we opening xenial overlay?
<nik90> jibel, ping
<jibel> Saviq, yes it has been snapshotted
<jibel> nik90, pong
<nik90> jibel, Hi, We're gearing up to release uNav 0.58. Before we send the click package to QA, we compiled a list of manual tests at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unav.
<nik90> jibel, I was told that QA already had a list of tests for uNav somewhere.
<nik90> jibel, Can we group them all in one location for convenience?
<jibel> nik90, this is great. Thanks for that.
<jibel> nik90, yes, definitely. There is a large overlap between both suites.
<nik90> jibel, We did it wiki ubuntu since that's what most other projects did..I wasn't aware of the other QA test suite until yesterday.
<jibel> nik90, np, I'll talk to iahmad to discuss the best options.
<nik90> jibel, cool
<nik90> thnx
<jibel> nik90, I saw other apps store the test suite in a checkbox job format in trunk
<nik90> jibel, Yes, I did that with clock app. That's an option too.
<jibel> nik90, it's easy to share the test suites and process them automatically this way
<nik90> I wasn't sure what the state of checkbox was and if it was continued to be used.
<jibel> it's also very easy to review a diff and check if the tests have been updated accroding to the changes
<nik90> jibel, Do you want to convert these tests into the checkbox format? Or you want to check with iahmad first?
<jibel> nik90, lets talk to iahmad first before generating unnecessary work.
<nik90> ack.
 * sil2100 had a pipe malfunction at home
<sil2100> Just finished fixing it up, was away in the last ~1 hour, eh
<boiko> robru: hi, britney failed on silo 57, where can I get logs to see what happened?
<jibel> boiko, in bileto there are 2 links to excuses. one for vivid and one for xenial
<jibel> boiko, you click on the link and it'll show what failed with links to the log and the test artifacts
<boiko> jibel: great! thanks!
<boiko> trainguards: hi, we have britney failing on silo 57, and after checking the logs, it is a unity8 test not related to telephony-service (confirmed with mzanetti), how can we proceed now?
<sil2100> boiko: why is this test failing? Is it a known failure with the unity8 team?
<boiko> sil2100: mzanetti told me it only happens on britney, and that they are on it already
<boiko> sil2100: and he confirmed it has nothing to do with the telephony-service changes
<mzanetti> sil2100, yeah... issue on our end
<sil2100> boiko: I suppose in this case you could request a manual override to the QA queue - but that would be jibel as the decision-maker
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok
<boiko> jibel: could you please take a look?
<jibel> boiko, I can force it but it'll block again when it's in xenial proposed
<jibel> I cannot for it indefinitely
<boiko> mzanetti: just curious, any ETA on a fix for this? (just to check if we can wait for it)
<mzanetti> boiko, I'll find out in a minute
<boiko> jibel: let's wait for mzanetti's feedback on this then
<mzanetti> boiko, you probably don't want to wait
<mzanetti> jibel, ^
<boiko> :/
<mzanetti> yeah, sorry... one of them is really weird and we're still a bit lost
<mzanetti> so while we might solve ti soon, I can't promis it
<Saviq> sil2100, in case you missed: <Saviq> sil2100, hey, how're we on deadlines? OTA10 snapshotted yet? are we opening xenial overlay?
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Yes, OTA-10 has been more-or-less snapshotted (need to copy over the new langpacks) and copied to rc
<sil2100> Saviq: the images are in BQs hands
<sil2100> So we're on schedule so far
<sil2100> As for xenial overlay... I would say yes, but will make sure everyone is ok with that and then we switch
 * Saviq just wonders when does it make sense to put up the next unity8 silo... "ready to test" QA queue looks significant, I assume because of OTA10 and 16.04
<jibel> Saviq, we are still testing OTA10 and most of the testers are on holidays (national holiday)
<jibel> we'll catch up with the queue starting from tomorrow
<Saviq> jibel, ack, nothing pressing... /me just learned we already have 25+ branches to land in unity8 :P
<jibel> Saviq, oh, mega silo 41 didn't teach you anything right?
<jibel> ;)
<Saviq> jibel, what was wrong with that?
<jibel> it's a PITA to land
<Saviq> jibel, if we tried to split it in 4-5 by "feature", it'd be a bigger PITA IMO
<Saviq> it wouldn't have helped locating the deadlock much
<Saviq> and then we'd be backed up even more
<Saviq> we just need to reduce the code churn :P
<robru> Mirv: yes, all vivid landings now point at overlay (and dual always was vivid->overlay) so there's no longer any need to specify overlay.
<Trevinho> sil2100: ehy, so can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1153 please? :)
<Mirv> robru: ah, well then it makes sense, but the text "Warning: Are you sure you want to publish an SRU?" should be removed
<robru> Mirv: oh, heh, oops. ok I'll drop that
<Mirv> robru: and "QA Signoff" should be Required instead of forced N/A
<Mirv> robru: thanks
<robru> Mirv: ok, fixes in production, give it a check over
<sil2100> Trevinho: on it now! :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: published - sorry it took so long, touch preempted me always ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: ^ oh :)
<sil2100> It's +1'ed
<sil2100> It's all good
<sil2100> Ok, not all good
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-fix-tests/+merge/289535 <- needs review ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you get that approved ^?
<Trevinho> sil2100: oh, sorry... I thought I had
<Trevinho> sil2100: done
<sil2100> Trevinho: published o/
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanksss
<bschaefer> hello, so im interested in getting a package/ppa pushed back to vivid + overlay. I have a ppa with it built (against the vivid + overlay ppa): https://launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+archive/ubuntu/capnproto
<bschaefer> need a newer capnproto since the older one 0.4.0 is missing some functionality
<sil2100> bschaefer: is it required by our stable touch products?
<bschaefer> sil2100, it will be required for mir
<bschaefer> (branches are blocked on this the older version no having the correct functionality)
 * bschaefer is having hard time with english it appears
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, so let's think about getting it in then - prepare a silo for its inclusion, I'll check the packages in your PPA and upload them there (either by source copy or manual dput)
<bschaefer> sil2100, awesome thanks! Also who would i poke to get a silo :)
<sil2100> bschaefer: I think you should have the right permissions to do so :)
<bschaefer> o right
<sil2100> http://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<bschaefer> yup, thanks
<sil2100> Go here and try filling one in (after logging in) - and then assigning
<bschaefer> cool let me see if i remember how to do all of it :).
<bschaefer> sil2100, the on concern with this ppa is libunity-scopes depends on libcapnproto
<bschaefer> annnd IIRC it had some issues with the newer capnproto
<bschaefer> sil2100, also...theres no MP ... soo not sure what to put there :)
 * bschaefer digs around wiki
<bschaefer> sil2100, soo it looks like you've to directly upload my ppa to this silo :): https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1218
<bschaefer> it got silo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003
<robru> bschaefer: I can do that, one sec
<bschaefer> robru, thanks!
<robru> bschaefer: oh, where's your ppa?
<bschaefer> https://launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+archive/ubuntu/capnproto
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> o i guess thats right
 * bschaefer thought the url would be different linking to a ppa from my account :)
<Mirv> robru: looks good now, both aspects, thanks!
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome
<robru> bschaefer: ok copy done, the ticket should reflect the status in about ~15 (also it needs time to rebuild anyway)
<bschaefer> robru, sweet thanks!
<robru> bschaefer: you're welcome
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: I need to go AFK in around ~1 hour, not sure if I'll be around for the meeting
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: not much new on my end, propose we just cancel?
<slangasek> sil2100, robru: would prefer a quick sync if you guys are available - can be short and sil2100 can go afk :)
<robru> slangasek: ok I'm in the hangout
<robru> slangasek: hmm I see you joined the chat but I can't see or hear you
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-05
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please restart the failed build here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-033 thanks :)
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> Rebuilding :)
<Saviq> tx
<jibel> trainguards could anyone have a look at silo 77 and why it is stuck in a 'Preparing Packages' state
<Mirv> jibel: looking
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> jibel: looks normal now, sil just ran a diff_only build job, the packages are built ok and bileto should probably update with "Packages built" soon
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess it already should, or am I just impatient?
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe too impatient, at least I'm often left hoping bileto would update faster after a job is done
<Mirv> sil2100: now it's still that only 15 mins or something? for any status update.
<sil2100> Let me wait in that case
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: well... I'm starting to be impatient too now :)
<sil2100> I guess it's officially b0rken
<jibel> boiko, 57 approved
<boiko> jibel: great! thanks!
<Mirv> alex-abreu: QA already went through 31, but https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/text-color-for-theme-color-webapps/+merge/287058 was not top-approved and it seems mardy has some comments there too. please do not mark a silo ready for QA if all branches are not (top)approved.
<alex-abreu> Mirv, yes there was a race in the review vs approval
<alex-abreu> Mirv, checking w/ mardy
<alex-abreu> jibel, I have to re-push some small updates (minor) to a branch in silo 31, ... I have to mark it as non approved in the meantime, would you mind going QA again on it as soon as it is britney approved?
<jibel> alex-abreu, what is the diff with what has previously been tested?
<Mirv> alex-abreu: thanks for looking into it!
<alex-abreu> jibel, small diff, updating the branch in a few mns
<jibel> alex-abreu, it should be possible to reland today
<jibel> if it's a trivial change
<alex-abreu> jibel, the branch have been approved, some small changes associated backed up w/ test updates
<alex-abreu> jibel, I am rebuilding the silo to retest
<alex-abreu> jibel, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/text-color-for-theme-color-webapps/+merge/287058
<alex-abreu> jibel, I approved silo 31, britney still needs to catch up
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: jibel: indeed the status job for silo 77 was stuck, killed it, should work now
<jibel> robru, too late it landed
<robru> jibel: well, no, the status was just stuck at 'publishing' so indeed the status still needs to update to track the migration
<jibel> alex-abreu, thanks. It will be retested once the card is created
<robru> like that ^
<jibel> robru, ah ok, I saw the packges uploaded to the overlay ppa
<alex-abreu> jibel, wdym by once the card is recreated? you have "rolling cards" ?
<robru> tvoss: jibel: of course this location-service in silo 77 is using the old way of generating debian/control that doesn't work anymore.
<jibel> alex-abreu, when automated tests will pass, the silo will be marked ready for QA and a card will be created on the trello board
<alex-abreu> jibel, ah sorry yeah
<tvoss> robru, which changes do you need?
<robru> tvoss: you're not using bileto_pre_release_hook which means your script is only run at binary package build time, not at source package build time
<robru> tvoss: I'm working on a branch
<tvoss> robru, can we just put that branch in the silo to be good for landing?
<robru> tvoss: once I finish writing it, yeah.
<robru> tvoss: please stop copy&pasting gen-debian-files.sh into all your projects, it's the old way
<tvoss> robru, what's the new way?
<robru> tvoss: bileto_pre_release_hook, I have half a dozen branches fixing this in various projects.
<robru> tvoss: this is https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg19015.html from two weeks ago
<robru> tvoss: I dunno, your silo was published already, probably easiest to just let it migrate and include my branch in your next silo.
<robru> tvoss: anyway, here's a new branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/location-service/pre_release_hook/+merge/291017 based on top of yours
<tvoss> robru, ack and thx
<tvoss> robru, will review it after dinner
<robru> ok
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: either of you around to help me with some packaging stuff? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/251771383/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1872+16.04.20160405.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz I forget how to troubleshoot this
<mterry> robru: ok, so qttools5-dev-tools couldn't install
<mterry> robru: I don't see the cause there -- can you reproduce locally in a pbuilder or something?
<robru> mterry: not sure how to reproduce it even really.
<robru> mterry: it's a train package, so what, download the source package from the ppa and try building locally?
<robru> mterry: the weird thing is that this package was built by taking a different source package and applying a patch and uploading that, the original one also build-deps on qttools5-dev-tools and that installed ok there
<mterry> robru: Yeah...  If the package doesn't change build-depends and there are none of the build-depends in the ppa with it, you can just try in any old pbuilder to do: "apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles"
<robru> mterry: so presumably something the patch did brought in a new build dep that conflicts with qttools5-dev-tools but I'm not sure which one
<mterry> robru: otherwise you may need to install the silo into your pbuilder
<mterry> and then do that
<robru> mterry: yeah the archive version of the package is fine, it's just an experimental ppa package that I broke
<mterry> k
<robru> mterry: I'm also trying to review the diff between my experiment and the archive version but it's hard because I ran wrap-and-sort so there's a lot of diff noise
<robru> mterry: is there a way to install build-deps from a local source tree?
<robru> mterry: urgh, builds fine locally after 'sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles; sudo apt-get install qttools5-dev-tools', I'll try again in sbuild.
<mterry> robru: from local tree.... pbuilder ships a script to do it...
<robru> mterry: better to use sbuild though since that's what the ppa is using, right?
<mterry> robru: sure.  I just don't know how sbuild does it  :P
<robru> mterry: (excuse me while I debootstrap xenial...)
<robru> mterry: ok I reproduced it locally ;-)
<mterry> robru: oh nice, that was fast
<robru> mterry: I guess I need to enter the schroot and poke around?
<mterry> robru: yeah...  trying to manually install the package from inside schroot should give you better error messages
<robru> mterry: yeah I dunno this is where I get lost. I can run 'sbuild' in the source tree and reproduce the error, but if I enter the schroot manually I'm not sure what commands to run to reproduce it.
<robru> mterry: like the log only says it's trying to install sbuild-build-depends-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles-dummy so I don't actually know what packages to try to install to reproduce this
<mterry> should be as simple as apt-get install qttools5-dev-tools once the schroot is all set up?
<robru> mterry: no that's not it, that installs fine, also the ubuntu-ui-toolkit (no -gles) from the same PPA also build-deps on that and installs fine.
<robru> mterry: something else is being installed that conflicts with qttools5-dev-tools I thnk
<mterry> k
<mterry> robru: so this is where I guess you try to figure out the sbuild call that generates and tries to install the sbuild-build-depends-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles-dummy metapackage.  And try to find out what that metapackage is actually depending on
<mterry> robru: (I'm not super familiar with sbuild, I'm not sure)
<robru> mterry: yeah how do I find that? is there an option to sbuild to not clean up after a failure?
<robru> heh
<mterry> robru: I'd guess poke around and manually run what sbuild automatically runs -- trick is finding that command line
<mterry> robru: or if there is an option to not clean up, that would be good too
<mterry> kenvandine: do you know sbuild better than me? ^
<kenvandine> mterry, i use it sometimes :)
<kenvandine> ah, no idea what does that
<kenvandine> i bet that's a flavor/arch issue
<robru> mterry: erk, so eg here's the patch I'm applying: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inline-gles-quilt/view/head:/debian/gles-patches/convert-to-gles.patch so I just tried 'apt-get install qttools5-dev-tools [all the new build-deps added by the patch]' and it worked. so that's really weird.
<robru> was expecting one would conflict
<robru> mterry: hrm, found one thing build-dep'ing on a package that doesn't exist, not sure if that's related. will try rebuilding it in the ppa, brb
<robru> mterry: blah, didn't help
<robru> mterry: ok I'm officially stumped, I tried installing the full list of build deps in a schroot and it worked. I can only reproduce it with sbuild on the source tree, not with apt-get in a schroot
<mterry> :(
<mterry> robru: and examining the diff for oddness didn't yield any clues?
<robru> mterry: it's difficult because the -gles package has drifted significantly from the non-gles trunk that it's supposed to track, so I'm seeing this huge diff and I can't tell what's there because I've updated it to match the trunk and what's there because I've made a mistake
<robru> mterry: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_363fe1b4bfe34b0295bc243be24dfbf1/bileto-1166/2016-04-05_18:30:03/xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/packaging_changes.diff
<mterry> robru: and the diff between it and non-gless is still tiny?
<robru> mterry: look at convert-to-gles.patch in the scrollback, it's small
<mterry> robru: yup.  But does at least muck with the build-deps so that's comforting.  Explains why we might die with -gles but not the other way
<robru> mterry: yeah, but like I said, I tried a manual apt-get install of the complete list of build deps with that patch applied and it worked.
<mterry> robru: as a sanity experiment, I'm assuming if you take just the Build-Dep changes and port them to to the non-gles version, you'd die locally on the same error (obvi it would ftbfs too later, but we wouldn't see that)
<robru> hmm
<mterry> robru: the fix for this might be using some -gles version of some new build-depend
<robru> mterry: indeed, if I take lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk and apply only the build-dep changes I reproduce the same error
<robru> mterry: I think I need to declare bankruptcy and start over, this is holding up a major rollout I need to do sooner rather than later.
<mterry> robru: might be worth asking Mirv or someone about that convert-to-gles patch and if there are other -gles changes needed these days
<mterry> robru: someone closer to the gles stuff might know about something we don't
<robru> mterry: yeah that's a good idea. For now just to get things moving I'll try a different approach where I just verbatim copy the known-working current debian/control from the gles package and then leave the packaging-drift-cleanup to the toolkit people.
<robru> mterry: thanks for you help!
<mterry> robru: yeah sorry it wasn't a slam dunk
<mterry> good luck
<robru> thanks
<tvoss|dinner> robru, the changes done in debia/control should be done in debian/control.in
<tvoss|dinner> robru, and I actually think you don't need them
<robru> tvoss|dinner: i just ran the script and committed the results, so it's updating control to match what's already in control.in
<robru> tvoss|dinner: and you do need them because control should match what's in xenial, not vivid
<tvoss|dinner> robru, ack
<tvoss|dinner> robru, as long as the vivid package still installs with an soversion of 2, I'm mostly fine with your changes
<robru> tvoss|dinner: yeah it should, but i didn't test it
<robru> Will need a silo at some point to confirm
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-06
<jin_> rvr, Hello mate,
<jin_> rvr, I just created a task into CI-Train
<jin_> as ticket: 1222
<jin_> jibel, ping
<jin_> jibel, I just created a task by CI but I found nothing shown on your dash-board,
<jin_> tihs one -> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1222
<jin_> I am the lander and get it approved already, need your help on signing it off :)
<jibel> jin_, Hi
<jibel> jin_, it's because it's a click package, the QA status must be set manually to ready
<jibel> jin_, I just did it, it'll appears on the board soon
<jin_> jibel, ok, i got you
<jin_> jibel, really thanks for your help.. :)
<jin_> i will check the status there (the dashboard)
<jibel> jin_, telegram 2.0.10.0 is just an update of the import to fix the mixed import issue with sdk 1.3?
<jin_> jibel, yes, we schedule this update which is related to "Palette apparent" only
<jibel> jin_, okay, it should land today
<jin_> because it comes a huge modification - converged UI we want it to be verified from Victor
<jin_> jin_, okay
<jin_> jibel, okay
<jin_> jibel, and.. I just saw you indicated it with "Fast track",
<jin_> if you guys get it verified, just ping me directly so that I can schedule the rest (publish to store)
<popey> jibel: davmor2 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1223 weather app for QA.
<jibel> popey, I'm trying the new weather app, does openweather works for you? it doesn't on current and new app for me
<popey> jibel: it can be flaky
<popey> ahayzen: 11:55 < jibel> popey, I'm trying the new weather app, does openweather works for you? it doesn't on current and new app for me
<ahayzen> uhoh ... popey do you have the keys?
<ahayzen> and sometimes their servers go down :-(
<popey> a857 are the first 4 digits of the key in keys.js
<popey> on my phone using the click I gave jibel
<popey> (so yes, the key is in place)
<ahayzen> yeah i think that's right
<ahayzen> does it work for you?
<popey> no
<ahayzen> yeah i get "Network error"
<popey> same
<popey> qml: wrong response http code, got 429 /
<popey> url works on desktop
<popey> 429 is 'too many requests'
<ahayzen> ugh
<ahayzen> have we hit some kind of limit with our key?
<popey> over use of the api key?
<ahayzen> popey, didn't we get ours unlimited or did that not happen? (obviously it hasn't)
<popey> https://community.openhab.org/t/openweathermap-binding-and-http-error-429/7822
<popey> maybe not that
<popey> might just be too many requests from the client at once
<popey> (either way, for jibel purposes, not a regression)
<popey> "This does not happen, when trying to use DEBUG or TRACE inside the weather binding. The problem can be avoided (partly) by defining different time schedules for the two locations -- than a 429 error happens only, when the two locations are refreshed at the same time (common multiple of the schedules)."
<ahayzen> :-/
<popey> I'll file a bug
<popey> thanks jibel
<popey> works now :)
<popey> highly intermittent
<popey> so yeah, we probably could do something to mitigate, but looks like an issue their end
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1566794 ahayzen jibel
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566794 in Ubuntu Weather App "Error 429 "Network Error" on openweathermap" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<jibel> popey, thanks
<bzoltan> jibel: I have top approved the silo50 MRs
<jibel> bzoltan, thanks
<jibel> bzoltan, do you have a changelog?
<Mirv> jibel: bzoltan: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-050/+sourcepub/6280695/+listing-archive-extra
<bzoltan> Mirv: jibel: more high level - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA10-landing-2016-03-10/files/head:/debian/
<jibel> Mirv, that's good, I didn't know about this.
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> popey, what does "Force app into sidestage when on tablets" exactly means? I tried on a tablet and it doesn't open in side stage
<popey> uh, it should
<popey> I don't have a tablet
<popey> has something changed in sidestage behaviour?
<popey> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<popey> that's set in the desktop file
<jibel> Saviq, do you know? ^
<jibel> did it change with recent landing of unity8?
<ahayzen> popey, i think also, in converged mode without it was causing the whole shell to be rotated :')
<jibel> ahayzen, true
<jibel> and it doesn't happen with the new version
<ahayzen> think that was the bug davmor showed me originally
<jibel> ahayzen, popey apart from this side stage issue, everything else is fine.
<ahayzen> \o/
<jibel> and openweathermap that I couldn't verify
<jibel> ahayzen, popey wat do you want to do, land it or wait until you figure out what's going on with side stage?
<jibel> what*
<ahayzen> jibel, what currently happens on a tablet when it is in 'tablet' mode...and then in 'convergence' mode ?
<ahayzen> 'currently' as in the version you are testing
<jibel> in staged mode it opens full screen, in windowed mode, it opens in the current window
<jibel> ahayzen, ^
<popey> this seems like a platform bug?
<popey> what does clock do?
<popey> hm, clock doesn't have sidestage, bad example
<ahayzen> jibel, also in landscape does everything remain in the correct orientation when in (non)converged mode ?
<popey> sudoku and dropping letters do
<ahayzen> hmm system-settings?
<jibel> popey, ahayzen correction, in windowed mode it opens in a new window
<jibel> behaviour is the same for the clock
<ahayzen> hmm, we should probably check with the unity8 guys if that haven't changed that sidestage hint
<jibel> ahayzen, yes orientation is fine
<ahayzen> otherwise i'm cool to land, but really it should go into the sidestage
<ahayzen> ok thanks jibel :-)
<popey> just tested it on my nexus 7 2013 running stable and it loads in sidestage
<popey> so something has changed in the platform
<jibel> popey, ahayzen okay, lets wait for Saviq then decide
<jibel> overall it's an improvement over current version, so I'm fine landing it and do a subsequent landing for side stage
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/mvnQn
 * popey hugs marvin
<ahayzen> popey, you need a marvin IRC bot :-)
<popey> heh
<popey> also need to bypass or fake the location prompt :(
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> join the autopilot problems :-)
<popey> :)
<jibel> Mirv, bzoltan can you add a canonical-devices-system-image task to all the bugs fixed by silo 50 if it is not already done
<Mirv> jibel: bzoltan: yes I'll do it
<bzoltan> Mirv: thank you
<jibel> Mirv, thank you
<Saviq> jibel, popey, ahayzen, by design no app starts in side stage on its own any more
<ahayzen> ugh
<ahayzen> so now we get the clock and weather app fullscreen on a 10" display? :')
<Saviq> needs to be manually put there (and then we remember)
<Saviq> ahayzen, yeah, one thing I had in mind is take the app's {min,max}{Height,Width} into account and decide based on that
<Saviq> ahayzen, care to file a bug against unity8 and ubuntu-ux?
<popey> ugh
<ahayzen> popey, i guess we should implement convergence designs :-)
<ahayzen> Saviq, sure, stating that if an app has set a min/max height/width it should in certain cases decide to start the app in the sidestage?
<Saviq> ahayzen, stating the problem (with screenshots, ideally) and a proposed solution, yeah
<ahayzen> Saviq, i don't have a device :-/ ... popey ?
<jibel> ahayzen, I think it's good to land the new weather app then?
<ahayzen> jibel, yeah i think so, popey gets the final decision :-)
<popey> +1 from me.
<jibel> popey, ^ land or not?
<jibel> great
<jibel> approved
<popey> thanks
<popey> uploaded
<popey> published
<ahayzen> \o/ thanks jibel popey :-)
<popey> Yes, thanks chaps!
 * sil2100 changes location
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea what happened here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-1-build/56/console
<Saviq> +N  debian/gles-patches/series
<Saviq> No series file found
<Saviq> ¿?
<Saviq> any chance PWD isn't what I expect it to be?
<robru> Saviq: $PWD is the bzr branch root
<robru> Saviq: you didn't export $QUILT_PATCHES
<Saviq> ah
<robru> Saviq: why aren't you using my branch? I fixed that already
<Saviq> robru, looks like you didn't push, then ;)
<Saviq> robru, it's a branch on top of yours actually
<Saviq> in a subsequent silo
<robru> Saviq: bruh https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1221 branch pushed and built successfully
<Saviq> robru, hrm
<Saviq> ah I know what I did :9
<Saviq> robru, as you were
<robru> Saviq: let me guess, you based it on my non-quilt branch and didn't see my new quilt branch based on your quilt branch?
<Saviq> robru, no, I had a checkout here already and didn't pull your branch that's on top of my branch
<Saviq> robru, must say the temporary citrain user looks *really* weird :P
<Saviq> but I ♥ the new build speed ;)
<robru> Saviq: yeah I'll probably hide the details of the temporary user, just left it in for now since it's so new & experimental, wanted to see it all working
<robru> Saviq: thanks though, and this isn't even parallelized, just no build deps. in a few months the parallelization stuff will land and it'll be even faster
<Saviq> whaaa
<Saviq> robru, can you please have a look: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013
<Saviq> did LP just explode?
<robru> Saviq: it does look goofy without the buildlogs
<robru> Saviq: I'll try retrying everything and if that doesnt fix it we should escalate to colin
<Saviq> robru, tx
<Saviq> robru, doesn't seem to help
<Saviq> cjwatson, any idea what happened here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+packages
<Saviq> all builds failed without buildlogs or any other visible reason
<robru> Saviq: yeah those failures are quick. too quick to have even created a chroot. something's definitely wrong with the infra.
<robru> cjwatson: ^
<jhodapp> robru, I see that there's still 2 pending armhf builds for vivid and xenial for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1225 so does that mean the "Failed to build" status is still an old status?
<robru> jhodapp: no, once one arch fails, the whole thing is considered to be a failure (unless it's an arch that has *never* succeeded)
<jhodapp> robru, I couldn't find the log of what failed though
<robru> jhodapp: right, the buildlog is missing, Saviq also noticed this earlier today
<robru> wgrant: cjwatson ^
<jhodapp> robru, ok great, so I'm not going insane :)
<robru> jhodapp: must be an infra issue, needs LP people to look at the ppa builders.
<jhodapp> robru, alright...I'm off on holiday starting tomorrow but I've got koza looking after this landing for me after today
<dobey> what's the plan going forward for dual/multi-landing, considering pending xenial archive closure, y-series opening, and our still being based on 15.04?
<dobey> (or did i miss a mail about it?)
<barry> robru: oh my robru https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-047/+packages
<robru> barry: as far as I can tell all lp ppa buildds are toast. lots of people complaining about this in #launchpad
<barry> robru: ah.  i'm never sure if i casey jonesed it or not.  i'll hop on over there
<robru> dobey: I don't think you missed any mail (or if you did I missed it to). my understanding is that at some point we'll switch dual silos so both xenail & vivid go to overlay PPA, then at some point xenial overlay will be copied to y, then dual will be switched to y+vivid. I haven't heard any plans to get phones off vivid.
<barry> thanks a lot queuebot
<robru> barry: I had the same issue on a silo of my own, and same with Saviq and jhodapp. it's happening to everybody I think.
<dobey> robru: shouldn't we be doing triple landings when y opens?
<jhodapp> oh gosh please no :)
<Saviq> :D
<robru> dobey: I'll reach through your computer screen and slap you in the face.
<dobey> at least it seems like we want to move to xenial for phone images at some point, but we just don't have a plan to do that yet, because yay gcc
<barry> if that's not called yakkity yak it will be a serious missed opportunity
<dobey> and my saxxity sax will be sad
<robru> dobey: if phone images switch to xenial, then duals will be y+xenial. there's no reason to do triple. duals are always dev series + whatever stable series phones use.
<barry> :)
<robru> barry: don't talk back
<dobey> robru: well, to keep things updated in xenial overlay for when we eventually do switch
<robru> dobey: you mean after y opens, but before phones switch to xenial, we're going to need y + xenial overlay + vivid overlay? kill me
<dobey> it seems the most logical plan
<robru> dobey: I'd rather see the vivid->xenial migration have a minor regression at first until people start doing y+xenial landings to catch xenial up. nobody is going to QA a trual silo.
<jhodapp> I long for the days of single landings
<jhodapp> simplicity
<robru> jhodapp: you need to convince somebody in management to rebase phones on dev series. resurrect the rolling release proposal.
<dobey> robru: eh, people only QA on the phone anyway really
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, either that or just call it good and drop xenial
<dobey> if we based phones on devel, we'd never release phones
<robru> dobey: right, which means triad silos were only having vivid qa'd, we'd be releasing untested crap to xenial overlay, which would make the vivid->xenial migration really hard.
<dobey> the vivid->xenial migration is already really hard. keeping stuff compiling isn't going to make it harder
<dobey> it's just going to consume cpu time and disk space
<dobey> but anyway
<robru> I don't understand why the phone wasn't migrated to wily when wily went stable. the older vivid gets the more painful it's going to be to migrate off it.
<jhodapp> robru, yes agreed...I think we need to stop and accept the pain now before it becomes impossible
<robru> jhodapp: not up to me :-/
<jhodapp> robru, why not? :)
<dobey> robru: because gcc5
<renatu> trainguards, could you take a look on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1205, it is not building
<robru> renatu: yes, the builders are busted
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: all launchpad ppa builds are failing.
<cjwatson> robru: looking, modulo it being bedtime
<robru> cjwatson: ah, thanks
<cjwatson> robru,Saviq,jhodapp,renatu: LP deployment rolled back, retried all affected builds
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd
<Saviq> cjwatson, ack, thanks
<robru> Thanks
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1567132 <- analysis
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1567132 in Launchpad itself "r17979 causes package build dispatch failures in devirtualised PPAs" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-07
<robru> Yay
<Mirv> mardy: qtbase fix has migrated to xenial-release! (among with my previous qtbase upload, which was also stuck in proposed)
<Mirv> it seems the mysql transition was finished
<mardy> Mirv: excellent, thanks a lot!
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 38 will be validated before EOW ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, it will
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<jibel> oSoMoN, I'm trying silo 38 and verifying bug 1534112. I downloaded 4 files, when I go to downloads I see them all
<ubot5`> bug 1534112 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Can select multiple files in downloads view when only one expected" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534112
<jibel> oSoMoN, but when I follow the steps in the bug report, I see only one
<jibel> oSoMoN, is there a restriction on which file is available for the selection?
<oSoMoN> jibel, probably because that webpage accepts only images, you’ll need to download at least another image (or use another webpage that presents a file picker that accepts all file types)
<jibel> oSoMoN, right, only one was an image, just verified while I was typing :) sorry
<oSoMoN> nw :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, when I enter the address bar with a keyboard shortcut should I be able to modify the content?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I can only select an entry from the list
<oSoMoN> jibel, what do you mean? you press Ctrl+L to focus the address bar, and you cannot type a new address?
<jibel> oSoMoN, for example in FF I type CTRL+L, the address bar gets the focus and I can modify the url
<jibel> oSoMoN, I cannot do that with the webbrowser app
<jibel> I cannot modify the url
<jibel> just select one from a list
<jibel> oSoMoN, it is with a BT keyboard
<oSoMoN> jibel, huh that’s unexpected indeed
<jibel> oSoMoN, it is a regression with the sio
<jibel> silo
<oSoMoN> jibel, I don’t have my bt keyboard handy (not at home atm), will test this afternoon, in the meantime I guess the silo should be marked blocked
<jibel> oSoMoN, I verified on arale which as current version and I can update the address
<jibel> has*
<jibel> oSoMoN, blocked, waiting for your feedback
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks (and sorry about that)
<jibel> np
<rvr> dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1567377
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1567377 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Select text popup not localized" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> sil2100, treat my +1 as a community review :)
<dbarth> rvr: ack
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’m not seeing the issue you’re describing on https://trello.com/c/GxLM9Hj7/3032-1196-ubuntu-landing-038-webbrowser-app-osomon . I’m testing on arale with latest rc-proposed + silo 38, when I press Ctrl+L on my BT keyboard the address bar is focused, and if I then type any letter it is correctly being input in the address bar
<oSoMoN> or was the issue a different one?
<jibel> oSoMoN, no it is the issue. I'll try again
<jibel> oSoMoN, it was on krillin but I don't think it would make a difference
<oSoMoN> it really shouldn’t
<jibel> oSoMoN, weird. now it works.
<oSoMoN> heisenbug
<jibel> oSoMoN, I didn't have a cursor in the text field previously
<jibel> oSoMoN, I'll finish the verification and see if it happens again
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks
<jibel> oSoMoN, ah I reproduced the problem
<jibel> oSoMoN, CTRL+T to open a new tab, select a page in the recently visited pages, CTRL+L
<jibel> oSoMoN, the address bar is not editable anymore then
<jibel> oSoMoN, it doesn't happen with current version of the webbrowser
<jibel> oSoMoN, can you confirm?
<oSoMoN> jibel, looking
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’m seeing it indeed
<oSoMoN> jibel, let me check on rc-proposed without silo 38
<oSoMoN> jibel, this looks very similar to bug #1545802 , I wonder if it could be the same issue
<ubot5`> bug 1545802 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "activeFocus not being forwarded to TextInput inside TextField" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545802
<jibel> oSoMoN, indeed, it is very similar
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’ll look into it a bit later today
<jibel> oSoMoN, thanks. I failed the silo
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks for the thorough testing :)
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-071/+build/9547402 ? thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: done!
<Saviq> plars, looks like using ssh-over-adb is just not gonna work https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/arale-01/builds https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/builds - 1 of 2 seems to break the connection :/
<plars> Saviq: is it always with that protocol fault error?
<plars> Saviq: I thought you hit something else yesterday
<Saviq> plars, it doesn't look exactly the same every time
<Saviq> most often adb doesn't say anything
<Saviq> since its output is hidden by adt-run I think
<plars> Saviq: I think alesage uses it in his tests also - alesage are you seeing errors like that in your test runs?
<plars> alesage: Saviq seems to be hitting issues now where adb seems to die in the middle of his test run
<Saviq> but almost every time it's "Connection to localhost closed by remote host"
<Saviq> so either adb forward dies, or device dies...
<alesage> Saviq, rhuddie will remember more about this but we're having to retry a few times on initial connection to device
<alesage> IIRC (similar to what happens from you laptop)
<Saviq> initial connection actually works for me most of the times, but it drops after a while
<alesage> Saviq, o hmm--this is on arale?
<alesage> we're also seeing cut-offs on arale
<Saviq> alesage, both arale and krillin
<alesage> Saviq, ok then, is this recent?  I haven't checked our runs closely over last 2 days
<Saviq> alesage, I only started paying more attention recently, but we've had similar issues before
<Saviq> you can see in https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/builds how many of them are red - most often than not it means the test run was interrupted like that
<alesage> Saviq, stand-up time, will come back and dig in a bit
<plars> Saviq: yeah, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/404/console is definitely before the adb update, and for some reason it looks like adt couldn't connect. But as you say, it's not really clear why
<Saviq> plars, yeah, it looks like the adb forwarding died
<Saviq> plars, could the devices have resolvable hostnames like arale-01, krillin-07? we could try and see if connecting over wifi helps
<plars> Saviq: unlikely - I'll have to check with IS. Right now they all just attach to a WAP that IS runs and I have no control over. So my guess is that they all just get a randomly assigned ip from it.  Worse - it's probably on a different network, so I'm not sure if you can even reach it but I'll check
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> makes sense, security-wise...
<plars> Saviq: I'm not even sure if adt could handle that... doesn't it need to start ssh over adb first?
<plars> Saviq: and confirmed - I can't seem to reach the network the phones attach to with wifi
<Saviq> plars, well, I'd have to modify adt-virt-ssh-adb or use adt-virt-ssh directly after having set up ssh first
<Saviq> plars, on one hand I feel like the multitude of devices connected to the same adb server could make it go bad like that... but then again you guys have been doing that for quite a while already, before jenkaas was born
<alesage> plars, whatif Saviq is just on an unlucky router, e.g.?
<plars> alesage: he's on the same one as you
<alesage> or cable
<Saviq> OTOH maybe it wasn't using ssh-over-adb then, so didn't require a continuous connection
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I don't think we've had issues like that before. Which is why I was hoping to see if qa had problems like that
<plars> Saviq: both has been done in the past. For proposed migration, it all used adt
<alesage> o yes we can't get a reliable run from our arales, sounds very much the same
<Saviq> plars, I'll add some debugging to my jobs - see if adbd's PID changed, what forwards are enabled (if any) etc.
<plars> Saviq: for image smoke tests - it was just over adb directly. We snarfed the return value of things another way and didn't rely on ssh over adb
<plars> Saviq: that would definitely be interesting to see
<Saviq> maybe it will give us some ideas (anything in particular would be useful?)
<Saviq> adb devices | grep $ANDROID_SERIAL; ps aux | grep adbd; adb forward --list
<alesage> plars, Saviq  what would an "adb connection health check" test look like?
<alesage> maybe just running something repeatedly over adt-run and waiting for a failure?
<plars> Saviq: don't grep for adbd (that's the piece on the device) grep for fork-server instead
<Saviq> alesage, in theory if flashing completes, that's the best you can hope for
<Saviq> I mean you've pushed several hundred MBs over adb
<alesage> Saviq, fair, but time may be a factor
<Saviq> trueth
<Saviq> plars, right
 * Saviq will tail dmesg and syslog, too
<oSoMoN> jibel, I’ve confirmed that the regression you’re seeing with silo 38 is bug #1545802 , now I need to figure out a fix for it…
<ubot5`> bug 1545802 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "activeFocus not being forwarded to TextInput inside TextField" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545802
<Saviq> plars, hah, so here, for example https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/76/console network provisioning failed - maybe I need to give it more time or something
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I seem to recall that network provisioning was always kinda flaky.  I think we always made it retry a few times, and after that, we turned off the welcome wizard, enabled writable-image, turned off edges intro. One of those triggers a reboot I think too
<plars> Saviq: there's a LOT that has to happen to prepare things for automatically testing. I think adt is supposed to do some of that though
<oSoMoN> jibel, and in fact the exact same issue that you’ve observed with silo 38 already exists on tablets, silo 38 just makes it more obvious by exposing it to phones too
<oSoMoN> jibel, I could revert the one change that exposes the issue to phones, would that make the silo acceptable for landing (knowing that the issue still exists on tablets)?
<jibel> oSoMoN, works for me
<rvr> sil2100: meeting?
<davmor2> sil2100: meeting
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please add dandrader to ci-train-users? thanks :)
<robru> Saviq: done. I'm afk, can you link him to the docs?
<Saviq> robru, ack
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-08
<jibel> jin_, hey, about telegram 2.0.10.0. There are still major issues with the colours. See my comment and screenshots on https://trello.com/c/O2Aj3Zmq/3023-1222-telegram-app-jin-cth
<jin_> jibel, thanks for your feedback, mate
<jibel> jin_, at least the country prefix and preferences pages must be fixed
<jin_> i already checked
<jibel> jin_, great thanks, ping the team when it's updated
<jin_> and actually I already gave a fix for that (i just verified pass from my local but need someone to review)
<jin_> jibel, super, thanks mate, will ping you after I get it reviewed and merged
<jin_> jibel, Hello jibel,
<jin_> here we have this one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1234
<jin_> jibel, I just added the task in CI-Train, please help me to sign it off ;)
<jin_> (of course I get it verified pass locally)
<jin_> jibel, the ticket number is: 1234
<jin_> jibel, so that I can check in your dashboard :)
<Saviq> plars, hey, looks like arale-01 stopped connecting to WiFi altogether :/
<Saviq> phablet-network seems to fail 100%
<Saviq> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/arale-01/builds
<Saviq> but krillin-07 was suddenly quite happy overnight
<Saviq> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/buildshttps://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/builds
<Saviq> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/krillin-07/builds I mean
<plars> Saviq: are you doing anything on arale-01 right now? I'd be happy to take a look and see what I can figure out
<Saviq> plars, take it
<plars> meh, my vpn keeps getting in a weird state for some reason
<plars> Saviq: on the adb disconnects - I checked around a bit by asking, and also by grepping the tmp scripts created when jenkins runs jobs, and I can't find any place where someone intentionally kills adb but...
<Saviq> plars, ack
<plars> Saviq: just in case, I've copied the adb keys over to a different user than jenkins, and I use that user to start adb now
<plars> Saviq: so if anyone were trying to kill it (intentionally or accidentally) then it would probably fail
<plars> Saviq: so hopefully that had some benefit, otherwise your stability there was an accident. I think it may have helped though
<Saviq> plars, yeah last night krillin-07 completed 6 or so times in a row, so great - arale-01 never got past networking
<Saviq> so if that can be resolved and both behave like k last night - I'm happy
<rvr> bzoltan: Silo 50 approved
<plars> Saviq: well, this is interesting - you don't seem to have a wlan adapter on arale-01
<plars> $ adb -s 75UABKPUK9EW shell ifconfig wlan0
<plars> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Saviq> plars, yeah I suspected something went really wrong after "nmcli device wifi" was just quiet
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I think phablet-network died a little to quietly. It does seem to return an error status, but I would expect 90 foot tall letters of fire for that
<plars> or maybe at least some string with "Error:" in it
<plars> Saviq: is this the latest rc-proposed image?
<Saviq> plars, should be
<Saviq> plars, this is the latest job that ran on it https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/95/console - ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu@287
<plars> jibel: davmor2: Hey, have you seen this? ^ Saviq seems to have an arale that doesn't see wlan0. Is this a new bug that you are aware of, or has this arale just failed in some horribly bad way?
<davmor2> plars: mine is working fine on rc-proposed
<Mirv> seb128: around still? splits an old qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit package into four qml-module-ubuntu-* packages, and adds also libubuntutoolkit5-private-dev package, so it would need a binNEW review
<davmor2> plars: currently using it to test hotspot on another device
<plars> hmm
<Mirv> seb128: link https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-050/+sourcepub/6280693/+listing-archive-extra
<jibel> plars, I haven't seen this before
<seb128> Mirv, sorry I'm too busy for NEW reviews today
<seb128> why do those binaries keep changing?
<plars> Saviq: so it could be a hardware issue - very strange though. For some reason arale devices seem to really hate you
<plars> Saviq: I'm going to throw a fresh image on it, give me a minute
<Mirv> seb128: ok. the renaming was to adhere to the qml-module- naming scheme before 16.04 LTS is out to drop transitional packages out, and the opportunity was used to split the included 4 different QML modules in separate packages. other packages keep increasing as new C++ libraries are created from certain key QML compoments for performance reasons
<seb128> Mirv, k, well in any case sorry but too busy atm, I can try to maybe have a look later but I'm unsure I'm going to squeeze that in today
<Saviq> plars, yeah, seems like it - I've gotta afk anyway, no rush
<plars> Saviq: I'll let you know what I find out
<Mirv> seb128: thank, you I'm asking on #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> thank you,
<seb128> yw, sorry I can't help right now
<plars> Saviq: sorry for the delay, had a standup to go to. I reflashed your arale, and the wlan0 interface is visible, and phablet-network worked. So I don't know what happened from your test
<plars> Saviq: if it happens again, we should see if there's some reliable way to reproduce it
<Saviq> plars, ack, let's try running something on it
<plars> +1
<Saviq> plars, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/97/console is flashing it now
<Saviq> rc-proposed@287
<dobey> Mirv: btw, the qt silo with lpotter's fix worked for me
<Mirv> dobey: thanks, I take that as a hint that it should be put towards QA next.
<dobey> Mirv: indeed
<plars> Saviq: well the job failed, but wifi worked. Something with the sudo password in adt perhaps? 14:25:00 adt-virt-ssh: WARNING: specified sudo password fails, no root available
<bfiller> fginther`: we're in process of getting our own jenkaas instance up but taking a while.. i mean time we need a bit of help on s-jenkins
<fginther`> bfiller, I might be able to help
<fginther`> what's up
<bfiller> fginther`: lp:ningbo needs the ningo ppa added to it's repository list as there are some packages in there needed for it to build correctly
<bfiller> fginther: let me get you the exact branch
<bfiller> fginther: this is the ppa that needs to be added for builds for lp:ningbo project https://launchpad.net/~ningbo-team/+archive/ubuntu/ningbo
<fginther> bfiller, I'll get it updated in a second
<bfiller> fginther: thank you, that's great. And one other thing if possible. We'd like this this new project added to jenkins as well, with the same setup as lp:ningbo. The branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-framework/trunk
<bfiller> we split ninbo into two projects basically..
<davmor2> abeato, morphis ^
<Saviq> plars, waaat? --password ubuntuci is passed to both u-d-f and adt-run :/ - and well, the job works on krillin
<abeato> davmor2, thanks!
<Saviq> plars, I'd say that error msg is bogus
<Saviq> trying again
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I agree
<Saviq> or well, at least it's not about the password
<plars> Saviq: but I did confirm that wifi works at least
<Saviq> yup
<plars> Saviq: and that much is pretty clear from the output in your job too
<fginther> bfiller, I have the jobs updated/created and am just doing a test run before calling it done
<bfiller> fginther: appreciate it
<fginther> bfiller, does messaging-framework just need to build on armhf?
<bfiller> fginther: amd64 probably good too, whatever ningbo builds on should be the same for messaging-framework
<Elleo> sil2100: ^ any chance you could take a look at that last error? Not sure what's caused it other than possible the attempt to build previously when the bot couldn't see the MR
<Saviq> plars, aaand no wifi again https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=phone-armhf,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=autopilot.sh/98/console ¿?
<Saviq> this is *weird*
<Elleo> trainguards: anyone available to look at the error on silo 20?
<sil2100> Elleo: looking
<Elleo> sil2100: ah, thanks
<sil2100> Elleo: I'll do it the hard way
<sil2100> Abandon and reassign, one moment
<sil2100> (no time to debug)
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<fginther> bfiller, the updates are in place now. They build, but tests fail. Let me know if any further tweaks are necessary
<sil2100> Elleo: could you re-try the build now? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1239
<bfiller> fginther: thanks, will do
<plars> Saviq: [   15.281559] [WMT-DETECT][I]wmt_detect_dump_pin_conf:WIFI_EINT_NUM(not defined)
<Elleo> sil2100: done, thanks :)
<plars> Saviq: can I try rebooting it? I'm curious if it's just something that happens randomly on different reboots
<Saviq> plars, sure
<plars> Saviq: works now after a reboot... eventually I get this, but I don't think I saw it before... let me try a few more boots: [    6.774437] [WMT-DETECT][E]wmt_detect_read_ext_cmb_status(258):WMT-DETECT: WIFI_EINT input status:1
<Elleo> sil2100: any idea why that silo switched back to "Ready to build"? I've kicked it off again for now
<plars> Saviq: I've done about 10 reboots so far, and wlan0 is still present in all of them
<plars> Saviq: I'm wondering if you've hit some hard-to-reproduce corner-case
<Saviq> plars, so what am I doing wrong? maybe I need to reboot it after flashing
<Saviq> plars, can you try running the same u-d-f line I'm running there?
<plars> I don't think you are doing anything wrong
<plars> Saviq: yeah, I'm using that same udf params on another one right now. I could also try it in a loop on yours if it won't affect you
<Saviq> plars, it won't, have fun with it
<plars> Saviq: it's a small consolation, but at least so far it looks like wifi is consistently there after rebooting it
<Saviq> plars, yeah, might as well throw in an adb reboot in there
<plars> Saviq: I do see that phablet-network happens *immediately* after the device becomes available. so I've set up a quick script to isolate pushing your device to bootloader mode, reinstalling, and running that
<plars> ha
<plars> Saviq: I have good news and bad news
<plars> Saviq: I had a hunch that this was a weird race, so I ran the script mentioned above on two different arales
<plars> Saviq: yours actually worked this time - wlan0 is there, network works fine
<plars> Saviq: on the other one, I was able to reproduce the bug
<plars> Saviq: I'll talk to QA about this, but I think you've stumbled on an interesting bug here. Fortunately I think it's pretty easy to workaround for your purposes. Just adding a reboot ought to do the trick, or maybe even a delay between wait-for-device and phablet-network
<Saviq> plars, ah, so you think wlan0's just not showing up early enough?
<Saviq> might be indeed
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 5 approved
<plars> Saviq: something like that. I'm not messing with arale-01 now, if you'd like to try adding a reboot or delay in your job, it might help. If I get any better idea about it, I'll let you know
<Saviq> plars, ack, thanks!
<Mirv> rvr: thank you
<sil2100> robru: ping
<robru> sil2100: yeah that error in Elleo's silo is weird
<sil2100> robru: could you help Elleo in getting his branch building? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1239 <- it's a private branch so maybe that could be the reason?
<robru> sil2100: oh yeah that would do it
<sil2100> Can we work-around it somehow? He subscribed ci-train-bot IIRC
<robru> sil2100: I don't think so. Branches need to be public. I'm not sure what you're expecting the train to do with as private branch, eg, the source is uploaded to a public ppa before being pushed to public Ubuntu archive
<robru> Elleo: make your branch public
<sil2100> robru: it's not that I don't want to make it public, I just know that Elleo is not around while I would like this built ASAP
<sil2100> Oh, actually I made it public
<sil2100> Didn't know I can do that for someone's branch
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: we have debian/control changes in the build dependency section what will be needed in the gles build too -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/252892024/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1926+15.04.20160408_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> bzoltan: which silo are you referencing? If you're talking about my branch you need to update control.gles with the same changes
<bzoltan> robru: silo16
<robru> bzoltan: best to review Delta between control and control.gles and eliminate changes not necessary for gles
<bzoltan> robru:  where that control.gles lives?
<robru> bzoltan: debian/control.gles
<robru> bzoltan: you should really take over my branch, I tried to eliminate the Delta but failed, it was too big and I couldn't determine what was necessary and what wasn't
<bzoltan> robru:  ahh... so those 3 files I need to add to my landing branch and fix them
<robru> bzoltan: Saviq preferred to keep the gles changes in the form of a patch but I failed to create a workable patch for you, so you just get a control.gles and rules.gles for now. Once you minimize the Delta and get something working it might make sense to convert to a patch but that can be done later
<bzoltan> robru: I am fine with these addition files
<bzoltan> robru:  thanks for your help
<robru> bzoltan: right but it may lead to drift again, having a patch makes it easier to keep gles in sync
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome
<Mirv> bzoltan: robru: gave you updated MP based on robru's
<Mirv> robru: your branch seem very good, I tested it built on 012. might need some polishing but buildability is already a great thing and it's not too big.
<robru> Mirv: you updated it already? Thanks!
<Mirv> robru: doh, I'll just merge yours to the trunk, bzoltan had another small problem
<Mirv> we tried via MP:s
<Mirv> it only adds new files to debian/ so it's safe
<robru> Mirv: right
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ehh... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/252904187/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1926+16.04.20160408.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sil2100> Fridays...
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea about this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15699284/ https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+sourcepub/6291429/+listing-archive-extra - published over half hour ago but apt-get policy can't see the new amrhf package ¿?
<Saviq> hmm Packages.gz shows the new one
<Saviq> maybe it was just taking its time
<Saviq> yeah, it's good again
<Saviq> robru, unping
<robru> heh
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-09
<Mirv> bzoltan: that's the bug #1567840 discovered yesterday, timp was looking into the segfault. kalikiana enabled catching them on Wednesday
<ubot5`> bug 1567840 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "tst_datepicker generates segfault" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567840
<Mirv> bzoltan: it still appeared out of the blue and I suggested even testing changing the date to earlier before testing...
<Mirv> ie no code changes in our code, it started happen on Friday. and timp hadn't even updated his xenial otherwise so it was not coming from other components either.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<Mirv> wgrant: good news - the patched Qt Declarative landed to stable-phone-overlay for xenial, meaning that arm64 builds should now work with normal kernel too – when it comes overlay or zesty, that is. SRUs could be a potential problem though still if someone decides to SRU an affected package running tests during build time that hit the trouble.
<wgrant> Mirv: Nice. I hadn't realised it was only declarative, so it's not a real ABI break.
<wgrant> Mirv: The new Qt's not being SRUed, and the patch isn't backportable?
<Mirv> wgrant: well it did cause breakage if at least ubuntu-ui-toolkit wasn't rebuilt against it, because uitk used some associated private headers
<wgrant> Ew gross :(
<Mirv> wgrant: it caused more trouble when backported on top of 5.6.1 (now on top of 5.6.2, fixes committed to 5.6 branch soon after that), so I doubt it's a reasonable backport to xenial's 5.5.1
<wgrant> Mirv: So we're going to have to maintain a kernel patch for four years? :/
<wgrant> Do you know what the trouble was?
<wgrant> It seems like it should be pretty isolated... other arches are already more restrictive.
<Mirv> wgrant: either that or hope no-one wants to SRU affected package, or patch a kernel on request when SRU has trobule.
<Mirv> wgrant: well it was the CONFIG_ARM64_VA_BITS=48 change. fixing it in qtdeclarative did affect the QML JIT behavior on all platforms though
<Mirv> wgrant: the main patch looks like https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/169892/13//ALL,unified
<Mirv> I mean, we had regressions on armhf/i386 unless we did a no-change rebuild of the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<wgrant> Mirv: amd64 has been 48-bit (47-bit userspace) from the start.
<wgrant> So it can't affect non-architecture-specific code.
<wgrant> Unless it is really bit 47 that is the problem.
<Mirv> wgrant: weird then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2499 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2082 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1996 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2685 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 zesty/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~skrechy/ubuntu-keyboard/bulgarian-layout. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2684 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Error: This ticket contains packages that are queued for upload. Finalizing now will erase these packages and they will never arrive in the destination archive. You must contact #ubuntu-release to approve these uploads prior to merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2687 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
<Elleo> trainguards: I seem to be randomly getting build failures on some architectures without any logs (e.g. amd64 and i386 here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2686/+packages), any idea what's might be up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libindicator). Pending binary packages (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2684 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Uploading build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> Elleo: clearly some LP specific problem, we don't have more visibility than you do
<Mirv> Elleo: clicked rebuilds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Elleo> Mirv: okay, thanks
<sil2100> ubuntu-qa: hey! Could anyone take a look at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2677 ? I'd like to get this released to get rid of another NBS
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libindicator). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/libindicator, zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2647 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> #ubuntu-qa:  Hi!  Could we get priority on 2576?  It has been previously tested, but due to a packaging error, it could not migrate out of zesty-proposed, so we had to rebuild libertine with the fix.  There are also other landings being blocked on this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8)
<salem_> trainguards, hello, can anybody trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/xenial/arm64 on silo 2629?
<sil2100> salem_: on it
<ChrisTownsend> #ubuntu-qa: I can provide a diff of the change, and maybe you can just approve it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
<salem_> sil2100, thank you!
<sil2100> salem_: done!
<sil2100> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Successfully built
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Could you help?  ^^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 zesty/cmake-extras: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/cmake-extras/fix-filtering
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 xenial/content-hub: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2689 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2689 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, does it take a while for a package to get into unapproved queue after bileto publishes it?
<robru> Saviq: unapproved queue should be immediate because it doesn't upload anything. Getting into proposed can take a few minutes
<Saviq> we're looking at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 that was re-published, the job does say it requested a copy, but the package is not in the queue
<Saviq> robru, ↑
<robru> Saviq: ugh copy failed
<robru> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log
<robru> Saviq: you need a core dev to manually copy
<ChrisTownsend> Man, I sure am stretching the system to the limits:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<ChrisTownsend> Although I still don't quite understand what the error is, but meh.
<ChrisTownsend> I haven't understood much in the morass, so...
<Saviq> mterry, can you please man copy libertine into zesty ↑ the copy failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<mterry> Saviq: hmm ok
<mterry> Saviq: really pulling out all the cowboy stops on this one
<mterry> oh this is separate
<mterry> oh no same ppa
<mterry> Saviq: I can't remember the last time I manually copied from a ppa into the archive.  Do you know what the command line is?  I can't see a sensible looking script in ubuntu-dev-tools
<Saviq> mterry, copy-package from ubuntu-archive-tools, no?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Failed to build (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api)
<mterry> Saviq: right, forgot about ubuntu-archive-tools.  Copied binaries to zesty-proposed
<mterry> Just did libertine.  UAL was fine, right?
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: ual is fine
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: thanks
<mterry> sorry for delay!  Couldn't remember where the script lived  :P
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: No worries!  You're the least of the delays in this thing:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/libertine)
<Saviq> mterry, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Ready to build (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-power). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/libindicator, zesty/policykit-unity8, zesty/unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/trust-store, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (xenial/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2689 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2689 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2633 Abandoning ticket
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you please verify why this is in the unapproved queue? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
<sil2100> mardy: hey! It's been published to the xenial archive and is now waiting for an SRU memeber to do a review
<mardy> sil2100: you mean it's in -proposed?
<sil2100> mardy: no, it's in the UNAPPROVED queue
<sil2100> mardy: for SRUs every upload first lands in this queue and awaits ubuntu-sru review
<mardy> sil2100: ah, ok, thanks! So I'll just wait :-)
<sil2100> mardy: once someone checks the diff and attached bugs, the package is either accepted to -proposed or rejected
<sil2100> I can take a look at that in a bit when I put my ubuntu-sru hat on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Mirv> mardy: yeah, all SRUs are always in that queue first, for not-defined amount of time until someone reviews them and allows (or rejects) to proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2689 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Ready to build (xenial/qmenumodel, zesty/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qmenumodel, zesty/qmenumodel). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 zesty/unity-control-center: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-control-center/unity-lowgfx-support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity). Ready to build (zesty/unity-control-center). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Release pocket (xenial/repowerd). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 zesty/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/lowgfx-profile-setter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Currently building (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center). Failed to build (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2622 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
<vigo> morphis, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2055 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Publishing packages
<morphis> vigo: pong
<vigo> I couldn't see wpa-supplicant:wpa with snap interfaces in silo 2651
<vigo> I passed through all the tests though
<vigo> morphis, ^
<morphis> vigo: ah yeah, sorry, CE QA found that already too and we need to drop that from the tests
<vigo> morphis, ack, like I said everthing else was good
<morphis> nice!
<morphis> thanks
<vigo> so I'll approve and move to network-manager
<vigo> thank you :)
<morphis> :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2621 Release pocket
<vigo> morphis, is this the expected behaviour after reinstall?
<vigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24313052/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Publishing packages
<morphis> vigo: is that a test case from our testing snap?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<vigo> morphis, nope
<morphis> vigo: ok, there is a reboot required after the wpa snap install
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<morphis> vigo: as the system decides which wpa (from core snap or the snap one) to take on system boto
<vigo> morphis, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Proposed pocket (zesty/percona-xtrabackup). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/percona-xtrabackup, yakkety/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2651 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2685 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Successfully built
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, has anything changed on builders recently that would cause "QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-buildd'" ?
<jgdx> ref https://launchpadlibrarian.net/314223444/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+16.04.20170403.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> jgdx: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR was never set on lp builders
<jgdx> i guess we're just seeing that because it fails then
<jgdx> weird that something similar shows up on our team ci: https://jenkins.canonical.com/system-apps/job/build-2-binpkg/arch=i386,release=xenial+overlay/2221/console
<dobey> jgdx: yeah, your test seg faulted, what is trying to LD_PRELOAD libGL?
<dobey> jgdx: yeah, for some reason XDG_RUNTIME_DIR /is/ set inside the jenkins sbuild chroot. i have no idea why
<dobey> well your tests also seg faulted in jenkins :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libindicator). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, ze
<jgdx> dobey, damn, bzr blame -> jonas-drange
<dobey> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<vigo> morphis, revision in network-manager silo is not up to date for the pi3 at least
<morphis> vigo: what you mean by that?
<vigo> morphis, I'm in 167 on pi3 in candidate channel
<vigo> I guess is just a mistake in bileto
<pete-woods> trainguards: anyone capable of restarting the failed u8 / ubuntu-sdk-plugin autopkgtests in:
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2610/xenial.html
<morphis> hm, I guess this is because we had to a subsequent release of nm and we pushed further with the older rev which is now in stable after CE QA approved
<pete-woods> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2688/xenial.html
<vigo> morphis, ack
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: should be done, yw!
<morphis> vigo: but you should be able to install those listed revisions with $ snap install --revision=<rev> network-manager
<pete-woods> sil2100: cheers!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Release pocket (zesty/percona-xtrabackup). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/percona-xtrabackup, yakkety/percona-xtrabackup)
<sil2100> vigo, rvr, jibel: hey! Can I ask for a fast-track of silo 2677? It's a packaging change to get rid of an NBS binary from zesty
<vigo> morphis, actually $ snap refresh --revision I'll use stable then
<rvr> sil2100: Let me check
<sil2100> Thanks!
<morphis> vigo: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub)
<rvr> Seems jibel just approved it :)
<rvr> I was installing the packages just to sanity check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2677 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> Which installs ok
<jibel> rvr, if it wouldn't install autpopkgtests would have afailed
<rvr> jibel: I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2676 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<alan_g> trainguards can we land ticket 2676 please?
<sil2100> alan_g: hey! I guess we can, you can even do it yourself! :)
<sil2100> No packaging changes means the lander can publish the package
<alan_g> sil2100: I can? Let me try...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2676 Publishing packages
<alan_g> wheee! thanks sil2100, I never knew that would work.
<sil2100> alan_g: \o/ You need a core-dev to publish things for you if there are packaging changes involved, otherwise any lander can release the package - if it's built from MPs
<alan_g> 8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Preparing packages
<vigo> morphis, eth0 appears as unmanaged with cable plugged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
<morphis> vigo: did you enable ethernet support for network-manager?
<morphis> vigo: as described on https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/enable-ethernet-support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Proposed pocket
<vigo> morphis, working now, forgot that bit
<vigo> thank you
<morphis> vigo: np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2676 Release pocket (xenial/miral). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/miral)
<dobey> sil2100, kenvandine, mterry: can someone ack/publish 2664 please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Successfully built
<sil2100> dobey: looking
<mterry> k
<mterry> sil2100's got it
<dobey> thanks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2677 Publishing packages
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> rvr, jibel: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Successfully built
<pete-woods> sil2100: any chance of a packaging ack on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664 Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2677 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-location). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-location)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 Proposed pocket (xenial/percona-xtrabackup, yakkety/percona-xtrabackup). Release pocket (zesty/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2687 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2652 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2584 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2685 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/zesty/s390x and telephony-service/xenial/amd64 on silo 2629?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> brb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664 Proposed pocket (zesty/url-dispatcher). Release pocket (xenial/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Proposed pocket (zesty/repowerd). Release pocket (xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2676 Proposed pocket (zesty/miral). Release pocket (xenial/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2677 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Failed to build (zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, zesty/mir, zesty/pay-service). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2666 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2690 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-autostart-dash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2676 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-autostart-dash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/screens-workspaces-switcher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2664 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store, zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Pending binary packages (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service)
<tedg> I'm not sure what's up with these autopkgtests, they seem unrelated (and passed on zesty). Could someone click refresh on them please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2675/xenial.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store). Uploading build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, can you please recycle the qtcreator fail in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2668/xenial.html for us - I'm looking into the unity8 fails
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Publish failed: paelzer not authorized to upload logrotate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store)
<Saviq> sil2100, could you please rerun the qtcreator fail in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2668/xenial.html please?
<Saviq> please?
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> the i386 ones are UITK's segfaults, filing a bug now
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> Saviq: done!
<Saviq> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store)
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: I think the QA allowed UITK to pass even though it hadn't been rebuilt after the qtdeclarative landing, so the new UITK landing reverted overlay version to something causing the crash tsdgeos found
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2699 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2699 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, so you think a rebuild of UITK would be enough?
<Saviq> Mirv, could you upload no-change rebuilds to overlay then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2650 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, that's why we did the rebuilds during qt landing. it's building.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, great, thanks
<pete-woods> Saviq: is this the reason I'm seeing u8/uitk autopkgtest failures in my silos, too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<pete-woods> any core-devs out there with privileges to land https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 UNAPPROVED queue
<Saviq> pete-woods, if they're limited to xenial/i386, very likely
<pete-woods> Saviq: yeah, they are, good to know
<pete-woods> struggling to figure out what I'd broken after repeated failures
<pete-woods> sil2100: any chance of a packaging ACK on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 ? (it's a dead simple added build-dep that doesn't make it into runtime deps)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Failed to build (zesty/accounts-qml-module). Successfully built (zesty/unity-action-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2699 Release pocket
<Saviq> Mirv, confirmed fixing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2624 UNAPPROVED queue
<sil2100> pete-woods: looking!
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: so libqtdbustest1-dev is just a built-time dep, right?
<sil2100> For tests?
<pete-woods> sil2100: correct
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> (and also in main)
<sil2100> I see it in universe for zesty ;p But anyway, it's all good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Publishing packages
<pete-woods> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2700 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, all should be possible to retry now
<Saviq> Mirv, could you, please https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2668/xenial.html
<Saviq> I'm not sure about the qtcreator one, it got restarted once already, I very much doubt unity8 is at fault
<Saviq> so might actually be the same problem, or something else entirely
<Mirv> Saviq: restarted. my silo also showed qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu armhf, no idea what's up but it's not your silo's fault.
<Mirv> restarted also those anyway
<Saviq> thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Release pocket (xenial/unity-api). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Proposed pocket (zesty/logrotate). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/logrotate, yakkety/logrotate)
<pete-woods> Mirv: any chance you could do the same for this silo? (https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2675/xenial.html)
<pete-woods> this break seems to have had far-reaching impact
<Saviq> jibel, can we please get https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 into your queue - the failures are due to bug #1679966 - Mirv rebuilt and re-ran our tests, but zesty (the real target for this) was fine anyway
<ubot5> bug 1679966 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "qmltestrunner crashed with SIGSEGV in QQmlBinding::QQmlBinding()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679966
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2700 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2678 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<Mirv> pete-woods: sure
<Mirv> pete-woods: yes, our system is not really designed for stuff like "when X lands, remember to force rebuilds in all silos that have same packages as X had"
<Mirv> that'd be useful feature though
<Saviq> rvr, can we please get https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 into your queue - the failures are due to bug #1679966 - Mirv rebuilt and re-ran our tests, but zesty (the real target for this) was fine anyway
<ubot5> bug 1679966 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "qmltestrunner crashed with SIGSEGV in QQmlBinding::QQmlBinding()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679966
<rvr> Saviq: Let me check
<rvr> I see
<rvr> Saviq: Marked as ready
<rvr> And this is a priority silo
<Saviq> rvr, thank you
<Saviq> rvr, yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 QA Signoff: Ready
<ltinkl> Saviq, thanks!
<ltinkl> rvr, too ofc :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<Mirv> sil2100: yay, it's always nice to find someone working on an old bug :) (1626469)
<Mirv> I'm still waiting for some teams on bug #1342031 though..
<ubot5> bug 1342031 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Rename QML modules to follow qml-module-foo naming" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342031
<vigo> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> vigo, pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> ahayzen, I'm on silo 2642, I can see a notification after printing something
<vigo> but not a queue
<vigo> ahayzen, ok the print icon in uss I guess is that
<ahayzen> vigo, the queue should appear in the dashboard thing in unity8, as an application you can launch
<ahayzen> but it should *not* appear under unity7
<ahayzen> vigo, if you have installed the applications while running unity8 you maybe need to restart the session for that dashboard thing to update i've found
<vigo> ahayzen, ack thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: can you insert https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 to the QA queue? as usual, landings involving qtbase do not get all green automatic testing because of KDE failures, but all of our stack has Passed and the silo is ready for testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> Mirv, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2623 Release pocket (zesty/logrotate). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/logrotate, yakkety/logrotate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
<Mirv> vigo: pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 zesty/unity-api: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity-api/launcheritem-description
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2661 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Release pocket (xenial/indicator-session). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2688 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2702 Preparing packages
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, would the command in [1] not "work" in silos anymore? We seem to get the host arch, not the target arch as output. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24320448/
<jgdx> dobey, related to the thing yesterday^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2499 QA Signoff: Failed
<dobey> jgdx: what is "exec_program" exactly? i've never used gcc to get that value when needed though
<jgdx> dobey, you used dpkg?
<dobey> jgdx: yeah, dpkg-query i think, and in debian/rules instead of the cmake itself, for setting LIBDIR (though i don't think that is even needed any more)
<jgdx> dobey, okay, cheers. Will try dropping it entirely and then dpkg if that fails.
<dobey> err
<dobey> dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH
<jgdx> yes, makes sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
<dobey> yeah, doesn't look like we even use it still in the click scope build anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
<vigo> tedg, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
<vigo> tedg,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24320611/
<tedg> vigo: Looks good, let me finally update those tests.
<vigo> tedg, cool! thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 QA Signoff: Approved
<tedg> Thanks vigo !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2702 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2704 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 NEW queue (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Pending binary packages (zesty/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 NEW queue (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2704 Diff missing (zesty/numactl). Ready to build (yakkety/numactl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/trust-store). Successfully built (xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2704 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2704 Ready to build (yakkety/numactl). Successfully built (zesty/numactl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
<Saviq> rvr, thanks!
<Saviq> mterry, publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 please?
<rvr> Saviq: You're welcome. And faster than me, I was about to ping you :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> rvr, with Trello notifications, there's nothing that hides from me ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2704 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<Saviq> mterry, publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 please?
<mterry> Saviq: looking
<mterry> tests failed?
<mterry> Ah I see commens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Failed to build (xenial/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2694 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2683 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/pay-service, xenial/trust-store, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/pay-service, zesty/trust-store, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, xenial/telepathy-mission-con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2386 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2652 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app). Uploading build (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-06
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, think we could sneak this change in to the queue https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/gnome-software-center/+merge/321999 ? there are packages waiting from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 already
<Saviq> hoping they'll still get through the release team today... for better or worse
<Mirv> Saviq: do you mean that do another landing with that added?
<Mirv> Saviq: I think at this point it's up to the release team, but having packages ready would not be a bad idea. however it'd need to be another silo as the current queued items are "symlinked" to the current silo's PPA contents so better not touch them.
<Saviq> Mirv, I was thinking upload directly
<Saviq> Mirv, so get the source from the silo, apply the change and upload
<Saviq> we can't have another silo exactly because the queue sync - we'd have to finalize the current one to get things in trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2705/+packages - once ready, try to squeeze out of release team what they want and an approval.. that can be copied with binaries to the queue too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 Generating diffs
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 Ready to build (xenial/unity8). Uploading build (zesty/unity8)
<Mirv> it's ready now
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please request a copy to archive?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok so you want it in queue too already? indeed there can be multiple versions of the same package in queue
<Saviq> Mirv, yup
<Saviq> thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: there you go https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Saviq> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 zesty/ubuntu-themes: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/panel-no-shadow. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2661 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2661 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2661 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2597 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2598 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2642 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2648 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2661 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/indicator
<dednick> trainguards: can somebody please drop mir & miral packages from silo 2373 please?
<sil2100> dednick: I'll take a look at it
<dednick> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> dednick: done
<sil2100> yw!
<dednick> sil2100: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<dednick> sil2100: sorry, can you please drop unity-system-compositor as well. 2373.
<dednick> my bad
<sil2100> dednick: sure, one moment
<sil2100> dednick: done as well
<dednick> sil2100: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2708 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2708 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-control-center). Successfully built (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Successfully built
<abeato> davmor2, hi, Will told me you were working in a testing plan for desktop NM. I recently came across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1639776 and I guess testing for this sort of stuff would be good
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1639776 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu Yakkety) "dnsmasq fails to send queries out after suspend disconnects the interface" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<abeato> davmor2, I hit it simply by switching AP at home. Other people see it after a suspend/resume cycle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2708 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2708 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2708 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Failed to build (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2681 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Publish failed: Bad merges
<rvr> abeato: davmor2 is on hollidays
<abeato> rvr, oh, I see
<abeato> will contact him when he is back
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2709 Failed to build
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Could you help me in dealing with a FTBFS for biometryd? ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biometryd/+bug/1680153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680153 in biometryd (Ubuntu) "Package FTBFS on no-change rebuild caused by cmake error" [High,New]
<sil2100> kenvandine: I tried to do it with my low-level understanding of the problem, but it doesn't help
<kenvandine> ugh... jgdx would be better
<sil2100> kenvandine: I guess you did a fix for the same problem on content-hub
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's the gtest/gmock thingy
<kenvandine> oh... hang on
<kenvandine> sil2100, i copied that fix from someone else, ubuntu-keyboard i think
<kenvandine> sil2100, i had to add  the FindGtest.cmake file, but that should be in cmake-extras now
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, I did and added it to the dependencies, but doesn't seem to help
<sil2100> kenvandine: you know who could know more?
<kenvandine> sil2100, you're MR doesn't add the file though
<sil2100> kenvandine: it doesn't because there's cmake-extras, right?
<sil2100> I thought it's in there
<kenvandine> i had to add the file myself
<kenvandine> but i seem to recall that's because i needed it to work with an older version of cmake-extras
<kenvandine> it's possible that my changes need the local copy of that file
<kenvandine> not what's installed by cmake-extrras
<kenvandine> sil2100, i didn't have a good understanding how cmake used that, just copied the fix from someone else :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you know who could know? ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
<pete-woods> sil2100, kenvandine: I'm pretty familiar with cmake (indeed make cmake-extras) can I help?
<kenvandine> there you go :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Could you take a look at the bug above and the MR attached to it?
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<pete-woods> sil2100: seems like you're doing the right thing there
<pete-woods> stuff like this is why I started cmake-extras
<sil2100> pete-woods: it still fails to build though, am I missing anything?
<sil2100> pete-woods: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2709/+packages <-
<pete-woods> sil2100: off the top of my head, it looks like there must be other stuff trying to build gmock in there
<sil2100> I tried greping and didn't find anything, but yeah, my cmake foo is rusty ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm getting the source down now to have a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Successfully built
<pete-woods> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24328381/
<pete-woods> that's the fix
<sil2100> Ah!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks, giving it a spin :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: no worries
<pete-woods> you do enough stuff for me
<sil2100> hah, seems to work! Let me upgrade the merge and try a PPA rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2709 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app). REJECTED queue (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2709 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 REJECTED queue (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8). UNAPPROVED queue (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2709 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2640 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2702 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2709 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Failed to build (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity8). Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-terminal-app). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-terminal-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2707 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2533 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Proposed pocket (zesty/accounts-qml-module). Release pocket (zesty/unity-action-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2706 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2675 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2678 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2692 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2696 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity8). Proposed pocket (zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2705 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please finalize https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 - unity8 in there got released with a small additional change here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.15+17.04.20170404.7-0ubuntu2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
<robru> Saviq: ok done, but it's up to you to make sure your "small additional change" gets committed to trunk
<Saviq> robru, of course, doing that now
<robru> Saviq: just wait for my merge to finish first ;-)
<Saviq> yup yup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2702 Abandoning ticket
<robru> hm finalize a bit slower than I recall but I guess there's a few MPs there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/libindicator, xenial/policykit-unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, z
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2649 Failed to build (xenial/miral). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/betterSessionManagement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2695 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2562 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-filemanager-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-filemanager-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
<jgdx> thx queuebot, u're a good friend
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Preparing packages
<jgdx> thx queuebot!!!
<Mirv> jgdx: I recommend visiting cafes every now and then, that makes one feel less lonely when working from home :)
<jgdx> Mirv, you're confusing my poor sense of humour with loneliness
<jgdx> or are you?
<jgdx> oh gawd
<kenvandine> jgdx, don't start talking to yourself :)
<jgdx> am i still exist
<Mirv> jgdx: do you think I am not a queue bot too?
<Mirv> it might be just you and a network full of bots.
<jgdx> Mirv, i know you're a bot with great hair
<jgdx> finish quality
<Mirv> I'm Dr. Sbaitso
<Mirv> well, I was in the October sprint anyway
<popey> jibel: I have a unav update for QA... https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2710 could you please add to trello?
<jibel> rvr, vigo ^
<jibel> rvr, vigo nvm
<jibel> popey, done
<popey> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2710 QA Signoff: Ready
<vigo> jibel, ack
<kenvandine> hey... popey jumped ahead of me in line :)
 * kenvandine is anxious to get 2495 landed
<popey> \o/ whoohoo
<kenvandine> anyone around to test silos?  I'd really like to get 2495 and 2681 landed
<kenvandine> ubuntu-qa ^^
<davmor2> kenvandine: they are in the queue and I'm not really here
<kenvandine> davmor2, 2495 has been in the queue for a while, doesn't look like the queue is getting much action
<kenvandine> worried we've come to a grinding halt :/
<davmor2> kenvandine: nope just lots of priorities, snappy release, desktop release list goes on but you get the point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2710 QA Signoff: Approved
<jibel> kenvandine, is it something for zesty?
<kenvandine> jibel, content-hub is, yes
<kenvandine> just dealing with the mir deprecations
<jibel> kenvandine, final freeze was yesterday, you're doing a 0-day SRU?
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> i was hoping before yesterday
<kenvandine> i guess
<kenvandine> i'm mostly concerned about getting it merged into trunk at this point
<kenvandine> i could retarget it for zesty-overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2711 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity). Successfully built (zesty/compiz, zesty/unity-control-center)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libircclient, xenial/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Successfully built
<axk4545> is this a the appropriate place to ask about the way that ubuntu builds isos? I am trying to setup CI to build an iso on my own server and I am not sure which CI I should use.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3222 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3222 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3222 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nodejs, bionic/python3.6). Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.7, bionic/ruby-openssl, bionic/ruby2.5). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nodejs, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.6, bionic/python3.7). Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/ruby-openssl, bionic/ruby2.5). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/nodejs, bionic/python2.7, bionic/python3.6, bionic/python3.7, bionic/ruby2.5). Release pocket (bionic/libnet-ssleay-perl, bionic/ruby-openssl). Successfully built (bionic/openssl)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3222 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Diff missing (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Diff missing (xenial/libvirt, xenial/qemu). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, yakkety/qemu, zesty/libvirt, zesty/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3226 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3226 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3222 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Diff missing (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity). Failed to build (bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-manpages). Pending binary packages (bionic/unity-greeter, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-home)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Diff missing (xenial/qemu). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, yakkety/qemu, zesty/libvirt, zesty/qemu). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Diff missing (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity, bionic/unity-greeter, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-home). Failed to build (bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-manpages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, duflu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3190 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3224 Diff missing (xenial/qemu). Proposed pocket (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (yakkety/libvirt, yakkety/qemu, zesty/libvirt, zesty/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3228 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3228 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3225 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Diff missing (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-home). Failed to build (bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-manpages). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3227 Destination version missing from changelog
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Currently building (bionic/unity). Diff missing (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-home). Failed to build (bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-manpages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Successfully built (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-home, bionic/unity-scope-manpages). Uploading build (bionic/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Proposed pocket (bionic/unity, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-home, bionic/unity-scope-manpages). UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 DONE queue (bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-manpages). Proposed pocket (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter). Release pocket (bionic/unity, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-home)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221 Proposed pocket (bionic/indicator-datetime, bionic/unity-greeter). Release pocket (bionic/unity, bionic/unity-lens-applications, bionic/unity-lens-files, bionic/unity-lens-music, bionic/unity-lens-photos, bionic/unity-lens-video, bionic/unity-scope-calculator, bionic/unity-scope-devhelp, bionic/unity-scope-home, bionic/unity-scope-manpages)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3999 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3999 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3999 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3996 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3996 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-03-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Pending binary packages (focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth). Uploading build (focal/bluedevil, f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Pending binary packages (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-conf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-conf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3941 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3990 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Dependency wait (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kscreen, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kwayland-integration, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3950 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Currently building (focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-nm, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-sdk, focal/plasma-thunderbolt, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace). Failed to build (focal/plasma-integration). Failed to upload (focal/plasma-discover). Needs building (focal/plymouth-kcm, focal/polkit-kde-agent-1, focal/powerdevil, focal/sddm-kcm, focal/systemsettings, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Currently building (focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-nm, focal/plasma-workspace). Failed to build (focal/plasma-integration). Pending binary packages (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4000 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4003 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3999 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4001 Proposed pocket
